# What song are you currently listening to?



## Lycan911 (Apr 23, 2015)

I've seen a few threads like this on GBAtemp already, but they all died a few years ago, so here's a new one.

So, just post whatever song you're listening to right now.


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## Smuff (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## emigre (Apr 24, 2015)




----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 25, 2015)

I fucking hate GEMA.

At least it let me listen to The Bends, and that can never be bad.


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 25, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> I fucking hate GEMA.
> 
> At least it let me listen to The Bends, and that can never be bad.



I guess another thing we can do is in addition to the video, is to add the song title


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 25, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> I guess another thing we can do is in addition to the video, is to add the song title


 
It's OK, I can see the title, it just doesn't let you play it. It is just another way of bothersome region locking.
But meh, don't worry, just complaining about first world problems.


----------



## Wellington2k (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## XDel (Apr 25, 2015)

New world _[x4]_
When the sharpest vibration
Saves U from obliteration
The intelligence of your bed reacts
Covering U head 2 toe with an air-filled sack

When the lines blur every boy and girl
How we gonna make it in this brave new world?
Love 4 one another - New world
Love 4 one another - New world

When U wanna find some isolation
But the tracker U got from vaccination (Keeps playin')
Keeps playin' - "U'll never walk alone" (Over and over)
They're always listening, especially on the phone

When the lines blur every boy and girl
How we gonna make it in this brave new world?
Love 4 one another - New world
Love 4 one another - New world

Wait a minute
New world

Did U hear about the new pill? It feels like sex!
Guaranteed 2 thrill with no ill side-effects
A pill that will stop the wrinkles, a pill that will stop the pain
A pill that will make a baby never seek political gain
What's it all 4 when U can alter biology?
Who or what, then my friend, will U and I be? _[x2]_

When the sharpest vibration
Saves U from obliteration
When the melting pot stirs, how U gonna take it?
When U can't tell him from her, how U gonna fake it?

When the lines blur every boy and girl
How U gonna make it in this brave new world?
Love 4 one another - New world
Love 4 one another (How U gonna take it?)
(How U gonna fake it?)
Love 4 one another (How U gonna take it?)
(New world) New world

New world


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 25, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> It's OK, I can see the title, it just doesn't let you play it. It is just another way of bothersome region locking.
> But meh, don't worry, just complaining about first world problems.


OK but just out of curiosity, can you bypass it with a VPN or tor?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 25, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> OK but just out of curiosity, can you bypass it with a VPN or tor?


 
Yes. Just using a proxy works.


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 25, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> Yes. Just using a proxy works.


Thanks. Just was wondering as it really sucks but at least there is a cure


----------



## Lycan911 (Apr 25, 2015)

This song is made to hypnotize you into pressing the repeat button.

-snip-

EDIT: Removed for copyright 

EDIT #2:


----------



## MichiS97 (Apr 25, 2015)

This one is so incredibly awesome


----------



## popokakapetu (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## GhostLatte (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Xenon Hacks (May 3, 2015)




----------



## TecXero (May 3, 2015)

Not the exact version I have in my library, but it works and is more interesting to watch.


----------



## Lycan911 (May 5, 2015)

Official video of the song from Yamada-kun and the Seven Witches is out, still can't stop pressing repeat.


----------



## Depravo (May 5, 2015)




----------



## sarkwalvein (May 5, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Official video of the song from Yamada-kun and the Seven Witches is out, still can't stop pressing repeat.




Fuck, that song is addictive (I actually like the opening better than the series)

An oldie (by today standards)...


----------



## RevPokemon (May 5, 2015)




----------



## CarefulCrysis (May 5, 2015)




----------



## ilman (May 5, 2015)

Not many people listening to dubstep, I see. :/


----------



## BamItzMuffinz (May 5, 2015)




----------



## AndreTrek (May 5, 2015)




----------



## GhostLatte (May 7, 2015)




----------



## LittleFlame (May 8, 2015)

SPOILERS FOR PERSONA 4


Spoiler





tohru chan is my babe <3


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 8, 2015)

LittleFlame said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I want to play P4G... Why there is no PS Vita in my possession? Gotta get the money.
Meanwhile...


PS: I would post anything about SMT4 that I am also playing and love, but it has no catchy opening that I could post in a "Currently listening" thread.


----------



## LittleFlame (May 8, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> I want to play P4G... Why there is no PS Vita in my possession? Gotta get the money.
> Meanwhile...
> 
> 
> PS: I would post anything about SMT4 that I am also playing and love, but it has no catchy opening that I could post in a "Currently listening" thread.




total noob question mate
how to do spoiler tags? i've never gone on forums before temp


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 8, 2015)

LittleFlame said:


> total noob question mate
> how to do spoiler tags? i've never gone on forums before temp


 
you have to write a pair of tags:

[ spoiler ] (without spaces)
 Then here everything that should be hidden, and then to finalize:
[/spoiler]

And text here will be shown again.


----------



## LittleFlame (May 8, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> you have to write a pair of tags:
> 
> [ spoiler ] (without spaces)
> Then here everything that should be hidden, and then to finalize:
> ...


thanks


----------



## Lycan911 (May 11, 2015)

Got really into Project Diva Extend, and this song has been stuck in my mind for a few days.



This one too:


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 11, 2015)

The Henry Mancini collection  was listening a previously to Theme from Hatari and now to Baby Elephant Walk.

Love the music of Mr. Mancini it's such a chill! I also adore Barry White's, Andy Williams and others' tunes.


----------



## VinsCool (May 11, 2015)

I really like this song


----------



## RevPokemon (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Lycan911 (May 12, 2015)

Never gets old.


----------



## Lycan911 (May 13, 2015)

This is like one of the epic-est vocaloid songs ever.


----------



## nxwing (May 13, 2015)

Notmmany people listening to the Pot N Weed genre, _let's fix that._


----------



## DinohScene (May 13, 2015)

Fucking love Chiodos <З


----------



## DinohScene (May 14, 2015)

Nobody posting anything? :c


----------



## Lycan911 (May 14, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (May 15, 2015)




----------



## nxwing (May 15, 2015)

No one said that we can't listen to multiple things at the same time


----------



## Walker D (May 15, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> No one said that we can't listen to multiple things at the same time


Seems Snoop Dogg is not that bad on those classic games


----------



## Dax_Fame (May 16, 2015)

hehhh... hehehehehhhh... it's Friday doooooods

*Also this*



Yeaaaah


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 16, 2015)

Etsuko Yakushimaru - Otome no Policy


----------



## DinohScene (May 16, 2015)




----------



## DinohScene (May 18, 2015)

Fxck ya all!
Hello Kitty <З


----------



## malaken (May 18, 2015)

....




... also a good song


----------



## MaskedRed (May 18, 2015)




----------



## DinohScene (May 20, 2015)




----------



## SpaceJump (May 20, 2015)

So intense..........................


----------



## DinohScene (May 23, 2015)




----------



## pdensco (May 23, 2015)




----------



## pdensco (May 23, 2015)

*Better then Wiz Khalifa and other rappers they are just abusing at every single word this dude is better then those Illuminaties.*


----------



## pdensco (May 23, 2015)

*For shity illuminaties.*


----------



## G0R3Z (May 23, 2015)

I'm mostly into folk metal.


----------



## pdensco (May 23, 2015)

G0R3Z said:


> I'm mostly into folk metal.


 

boring and bogus rap rocks


----------



## G0R3Z (May 23, 2015)

pdensco said:


> boring and bogus rap rocks


 

I'm not a fan of rap - the music is always crap. Sure, it's about the lyrics, but folk music unites every instrument so fluidly. I care more about the background music than the singer/lyricist. I also listen to a lot of instrumental music as well. It's about the music for me, rather than the singer.

Also, no insult to rap - there are plenty of respectful, modest rappers but I find many rappers are self entitled asses. They think the world owes them and it really shows in their lyrics. At least that's the case with chart toppers. I find I enjoy the rappers that never make the big time, their music is modest and honest, full of passion.


----------



## pdensco (May 23, 2015)

G0R3Z said:


> I'm not a fan of rap - the music is always crap. Sure, it's about the lyrics, but folk music unites every instrument so fluidly. I care more about the background music than the singer/lyricist. I also listen to a lot of instrumental music as well. It's about the music for me, rather than the singer.
> 
> Also, no insult to rap - there are plenty of respectful, modest rappers but I find many rappers are self entitled asses. They think the world owes them and it really shows in their lyrics. At least that's the case with chart toppers. I find I enjoy the rappers that never make the big time, their music is modest and honest, full of passion.


 
I dont listen to bad rappers like wiz,tyga,lil wayne and others. I only listen to those who dont abuse and for the beat tho.



DinohScene said:


> boring stuff why do you listen to these illuminaties?


----------



## Issac (May 23, 2015)

I'm currently listening to my newest favorite track on repeat. An envy song without any screaming (even though I don't mind screaming, it's nice with some variation...) and the song is epic as fark!
envy - Footsteps in the Distance:


----------



## Deleted User (May 23, 2015)

The worst part is that I have no idea how YouTube's autoplay brought me here, I was listening to Mystery Skulls earlier.


----------



## pdensco (May 23, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> LOL WTF is this the beat was like buff


 


sarkwalvein said:


> Fuck, that song is addictive (I actually like the opening better than the series)
> 
> An oldie (by today standards)...




lovely and decent ones

i love this page


----------



## RevPokemon (May 23, 2015)




----------



## pdensco (May 23, 2015)




----------



## Deleted User (May 23, 2015)




----------



## Zerousen (May 23, 2015)

Love me some Pendulum.


----------



## Depravo (May 23, 2015)




----------



## DinohScene (May 23, 2015)

pdensco said:


> *snip*


 
If you was replying on me posting Falling in Reverse, it's cus I dun like rap.
Not to mention me being a Scenekid/emo whatever you want to label it lol.
That and Post-Hardcore > every other music genre.
Everyone their own tastes ;]


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 23, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## G0R3Z (May 24, 2015)

How about some Mongolian Folk Metal with Throat Singing? So unique, it's awesome.


----------



## pdensco (May 24, 2015)

DinohScene said:


> i did,nt said i hate rock music im saying that are you a illuminati? why are you posting these mind controling stuff there are lots of other bands that don,t show these illuminaties signs you can add those if you like.


----------



## G0R3Z (May 24, 2015)

I hate this talk of Illuminati. It's not a real thing. If you want to worry about something, worry about the Rothschilds or the Freemasons - they actually have proof that both organisations are still in power and have influence. Illuminati is just an urban legend nowadays.


----------



## pdensco (May 24, 2015)

G0R3Z said:


> I hate this talk of Illuminati. It's not a real thing. If you want to worry about something, worry about the Rothschilds or the Freemasons - they actually have proof that both organisations are still in power and have influence. Illuminati is just an urban legend nowadays.


 
hmmmm you are one of them thats why your saying this urban stuff and old legends for cover up


----------



## mgrev (May 24, 2015)




----------



## DinohScene (May 24, 2015)




----------



## Depravo (May 24, 2015)




----------



## DinohScene (May 24, 2015)




----------



## Mazamin (May 24, 2015)

Andrea Visconti - Steel


----------



## RevPokemon (May 24, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (May 25, 2015)

Vilain Pingouin - Le Train


----------



## MaskedRed (May 25, 2015)

I love this one


----------



## xfxmrl (May 25, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (May 26, 2015)

Les Cowboys Fringants - Plus Rien
This song talks about the world's end, which is coming.

This song makes me cry :'(


----------



## Lycan911 (May 26, 2015)

Probably the best Eurovision appearance I've ever seen!


----------



## Maxtram (May 26, 2015)

leaving this here . I've been spending like 2 weeks listening to this and a few others, its like crazy how i cant stop 



and as a plus this


----------



## G0R3Z (May 26, 2015)

Maxtram said:


> leaving this here . I've been spending like 2 weeks listening to this and a few others, its like crazy how i cant stop
> 
> 
> 
> and as a plus this





As a big fan of both manga and anime, i've been to a few conventions over the years, and I've never seen the fascination with this homestuck thing. Even worse, most of the fanbase is absolute cancer - they represent some of the very worst of the fandom when it comes to webcomics, manga and anime.

Just my opinion of course.


----------



## Maxtram (May 26, 2015)

G0R3Z said:


> As a big fan of both manga and anime, i've been to a few conventions over the years, and I've never seen the fascination with this homestuck thing. Even worse, most of the fanbase is absolute cancer - they represent some of the very worst of the fandom when it comes to webcomics, manga and anime.
> 
> Just my opinion of course.


 
lol np bro, for me i just like the characters i watch this videos because they are very well done and i really like the song. it got nothing to do that its a homestuck video for me its just the song and i discovered this one and a few other because of it.


----------



## G0R3Z (May 26, 2015)

Maxtram said:


> lol np bro, for me i just like the characters i watch this videos because they are very well done and i really like the song. it got nothing to do that its a homestuck video for me its just the song and i discovered this one and a few other because of it.


 

Even though the songs are chart topping ones with normal music videos on youtube?


----------



## Maxtram (May 26, 2015)

G0R3Z said:


> Even though the songs are chart topping ones with normal music videos on youtube?


 
i was looking for this song i heard from a top 10 anime fights and saw the homestuck one 3 videos down from this and didnt know about that thing till that one only video


and got a liking for every next song it followed so i keep playing the homestucks mep for that reason i lol'd from time to time with some videos.

im not a fandom of homestuck and i actualy read the whole thing i even skip a lot of parts but i liked all the characters and all the funny troll. I dont mind that other people dont see anything on it, i just like it for lol's 

Edit: and for the fights and deads jaja


----------



## placebooooo (May 26, 2015)

heart and soul - Built by Titan


----------



## GhostLatte (May 26, 2015)




----------



## ilman (May 26, 2015)

I love this piece.


----------



## MaskedRed (May 27, 2015)




----------



## Deleted User (May 27, 2015)

Maxtram said:


> leaving this here . I've been spending like 2 weeks listening to this and a few others, its like crazy how i cant stop
> 
> 
> 
> and as a plus this



I felt sick listening to both.

On topic:
I've been listening to Radio Birdman a lot more recently, all their music is on Spotify which is nice.


----------



## DinohScene (May 27, 2015)

Needs more posthardcore <З


----------



## G0R3Z (May 27, 2015)

I'm a big fan of the italian folk/rock Elvenking. They're pretty massive in their home country and I've actually seen them live. They're awesome.


----------



## GhostLatte (May 27, 2015)




----------



## Maxtram (May 27, 2015)

king_leo said:


> I felt sick listening to both.
> 
> On topic:
> I've been listening to Radio Birdman a lot more recently, all their music is on Spotify which is nice.


I felt more sick listening to this, sorry

On topic:
owl city is good and nice for the soul.


----------



## pdensco (May 27, 2015)

my fav one


----------



## DinohScene (May 27, 2015)

Still means a lot to me damn.


----------



## DinohScene (May 27, 2015)




----------



## pdensco (May 28, 2015)

Wake up people before the world gets controled by illuminaties


----------



## MaskedRed (Jun 7, 2015)

I can relate to this so much


----------



## Issac (Jun 7, 2015)

Some mother effin Terror Pigeon (Dance Revolt).
Recently discovered them, and I am in love


----------



## Lycan911 (Jun 8, 2015)




----------



## DinohScene (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## Lycan911 (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## TecXero (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## MichiS97 (Jun 10, 2015)

This gets me into a good mood instantly, amazing breakthrough pop-punk band.


----------



## Dax_Fame (Jun 12, 2015)




----------



## YugamiSekai (Jun 12, 2015)

This awesome SSBB song.


----------



## Mazamin (Jun 12, 2015)




----------



## RevPokemon (Jun 13, 2015)




----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## bdhobbs1 (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## pdensco (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 17, 2015)

Animal Crossing/Dobutsu No Mori - 1:00 PM


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## DinohScene (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## roastable (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## DinohScene (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## Vipera (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## Blaze163 (Jun 18, 2015)

I have two that see a lot of play at the moment,



Spoiler










Spoiler


----------



## emigre (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 18, 2015)

Don't judge me


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 19, 2015)

Judge judge judge


----------



## pdensco (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## DinohScene (Jun 21, 2015)




----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 21, 2015)




----------



## BORTZ (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## Lycan911 (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## AboodXD (Jun 23, 2015)

My favorite part: 00:48.380


----------



## MichiS97 (Jun 23, 2015)

*Disturbed are fucking back!!!*


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## pdensco (Jun 25, 2015)

this is way better then all of your boring songs check it out.


----------



## pdensco (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## pdensco (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## Lycan911 (Jun 27, 2015)

A song that perfectly describes this day.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## roseputter (Jun 28, 2015)

⍽


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## qwerblim (Jun 30, 2015)




----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## pdensco (Jul 3, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> A song that perfectly describes this day.



what the hell is this XD


----------



## Lycan911 (Jul 4, 2015)

pdensco said:


> what the hell is this XD


A pink fluffy unicorn.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## DinohScene (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## DinohScene (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## Lycan911 (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## mashers (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## BORTZ (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## mashers (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## Keylogger (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## DinohScene (Jul 14, 2015)

Haven't listened to that one in ages ;o


----------



## TecXero (Jul 14, 2015)

Spoiler: Are you a kid or a squid?







I don't even care much for Splatoon as a game, as I don't like online multiplayer, but it captures a lot of the spirit and style I liked from Jet Grind Radio.


----------



## G0R3Z (Jul 14, 2015)

Paddy and the Rats - Ghost from the Barrow. 

I have all of their albums and they're a great Folk/Punk band that draw from celtic and irish music influences. This song is a good one, and it's a particularly good video as well.


----------



## Lycan911 (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## LittleFlame (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## Lycan911 (Jul 14, 2015)

Please understand


----------



## Silverthorn (Jul 14, 2015)

This one's been in my head recently...


----------



## LittleFlame (Jul 14, 2015)

Silverthorn said:


> This one's been in my head recently...



Thanks now i cant stop listening to it


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## DinohScene (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## T-hug (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Lycan911 (Jul 16, 2015)

Finally started playing TWEWY yesterday, and I can't count the number of times I found myself humming to this song.


----------



## G0R3Z (Jul 16, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Finally started playing TWEWY yesterday, and I can't count the number of times I found myself humming to this song.




I liked that game, pretty underrated when it first came out. Kickass soundtrack in general I think.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 16, 2015)

Fuck Trevor is cute


----------



## Lycan911 (Jul 21, 2015)

I think I already posted this once in this thread, but DAMN, this is the best vocaloid song ever. And the video is epic too *-*


----------



## Amadren (Jul 21, 2015)

The Heaven:


----------



## Lycan911 (Jul 21, 2015)

KENNY-CHAN KAWAII PURINSESUUUU


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 21, 2015)

I will never understand how do people likes high-pitched girl's voice in songs  Maybe I just don't understand XD
To me, my ears bleed everytime I hear a japanese/vocaloid song :mellowmore:


----------



## G0R3Z (Jul 21, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I will never understand how do people likes high-pitched girl's voice in songs  Maybe I just don't understand XD
> To me, my ears bleed everytime I hear a japanese/vocaloid song :mellowmore:



But you can say that about any music. How do people like me enjoy screaming or roaring in music, or how to people enjoy rap when it's just fast talking? It's all down to taste.


----------



## Amadren (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm a big fan of KyaryPamyuPamyu

I EVEN OWN HER FUCKING EXCLUSIVE PONPONPON COVER PLATES <3333333333333333333


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 21, 2015)

G0R3Z said:


> But you can say that about any music. How do people like me enjoy screaming or roaring in music, or how to people enjoy rap when it's just fast talking? It's all down to taste.


Fair enough xD You got a point bringing screaming, it is a lot worse IMO


----------



## G0R3Z (Jul 21, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Fair enough xD You got a point bringing screaming, it is a lot worse IMO





Indeed, it is an acquired taste, but I myself hate vocaloid music. Can't bash other people's music when it's likely that they don't like yours for some reason.


----------



## rufuszombot (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## LittleFlame (Jul 21, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Fair enough xD You got a point bringing screaming, it is a lot worse IMO


i personally like some vocaloid songs, but only a select few my music taste is really weird though
i like j-pop
but at the same time Death metal xD
and then i like nice relaxing music
anyway currently listening to


----------



## G0R3Z (Jul 21, 2015)

LittleFlame said:


> i personally like some vocaloid songs, but only a select few my music taste is really weird though
> i like j-pop
> but at the same time Death metal xD
> and then i like nice relaxing music
> anyway currently listening to




Not a fan of Vocaloid music, but I do like some japanese music. Mostly rock bands and metal; the GazettE, Asian Kung-Fu generation, Girugamesh, Kagrra. Never found any j-pop that I like.


----------



## LittleFlame (Jul 22, 2015)

G0R3Z said:


> Not a fan of Vocaloid music, but I do like some japanese music. Mostly rock bands and metal; the GazettE, Asian Kung-Fu generation, Girugamesh, Kagrra. Never found any j-pop that I like.


try Flow they're one of my fav bands ;p these are my favs


Spoiler


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jul 22, 2015)

*Should've Been Us - Tori Kelly*.  I can't get this song out of my head at the moment.


----------



## RustInPeace (Jul 26, 2015)

Spoiler: Morbid Angel


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 27, 2015)

rufuszombot said:


> snip


thats some good ass gold right there. 

http://streamsquid.com/?type=artist&artist=The+Dillinger+Escape+Plan&track=Widower


----------



## Lycan911 (Jul 28, 2015)

Started watching Kindaichi Case Files R, and holy crap he opening is so catchy


----------



## iamKHEEMchi (Jul 30, 2015)

Fave <3 

Punky Funky Love - GranRodeo (Kuroko no Basuke 3 Opening 1)


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 4, 2015)

POST FXCKING HARDCORE YO!


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 10, 2015)

Dead thread, no.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 17, 2015)

Pls people :c


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 17, 2015)

Cowboys Fringants, Forever in my heart.


----------



## Veho (Aug 17, 2015)

Single video, counts as one song


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 17, 2015)




----------



## irvinscastle (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## DinohScene (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## DinohScene (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (Aug 29, 2015)

Snes music with XMPlay in high quality.


----------



## filfat (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## Selim873 (Aug 29, 2015)

Fell in love with this band recently.


----------



## RustInPeace (Aug 30, 2015)

I've heard this song 4 times today, it's insane. The whole album is the only rap I'm listening, also the only rap album I've heard in full.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 30, 2015)




----------



## Lycan911 (Sep 3, 2015)

I DON'T EVEN KNOW


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 3, 2015)

Finally got round to grabbing Middle Earth Shadow Of Mordor for my PS3 yesterday so this song has been pretty much on loop ever since while I hunt down that son of a bitch Flak Lock-Jaw. He and I have....unfinished business. Involving me dropping down from the ceiling Ezio style and stabbing him in the face in the name of petty vengeance.


----------



## NegaBBB (Sep 3, 2015)

This is my favourite band of all time


----------



## q9p (Sep 4, 2015)

In my opinion, this is a beautiful peace of work.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 4, 2015)

I feel in love with this theme song!


----------



## Konno Ryo (Sep 4, 2015)

Spoiler










Spoiler










Spoiler










Spoiler










Spoiler








There is more, I listen to a lot of music, but I just don't feel like posting them all.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Sep 4, 2015)

The song that never ends


----------



## Mazamin (Sep 5, 2015)

https://soundcloud.com/chapeleiro/chapeleiro-set-100k-facebook-fans-freedownload-brutalbass


----------



## ExplodingJesus (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## LittleFlame (Sep 5, 2015)

SPOILERS FOR PERSONA 4



Spoiler


----------



## plasma (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## monaug5 (Sep 5, 2015)

Skepta - That's Not Me.


----------



## Lycan911 (Sep 7, 2015)

This anime is too f***ing cute.


----------



## Gingerbread Crumb (Sep 7, 2015)

This stuff is great I recommend you listen its good stuff.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## Selim873 (Sep 8, 2015)




----------



## DinohScene (Sep 8, 2015)

I fucking love Hands like Houses <З


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## DinohScene (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## ExplodingJesus (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## Lycan911 (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## Naru (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## Lycan911 (Sep 22, 2015)

I HOPE THIS COUNTS AS A SONG BECAUSE I CAN HEAR NOSTALGIA IN THE BACKGROUND.


----------



## Arubaro (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## blindseer (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## wangtang32000 (Sep 22, 2015)

i listen to this when i'm doing my homework


----------



## Lycan911 (Sep 22, 2015)

Covers of Vocaloid songs need to happen more often.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 25, 2015)

It's... disturbing..


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## Margen67 (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## BlueOnClues (Sep 25, 2015)

Drake Fo Lyfe


----------



## RustInPeace (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## Lycan911 (Sep 25, 2015)

SEEEKAAAAI DEEEEE, ICHIIIBAN OHIME SAMAAAAA


----------



## Margen67 (Sep 26, 2015)

More weeaboo shit


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 26, 2015)

Some InstruMetal for you all.


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## DinohScene (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## Naru (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## DinohScene (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## Margen67 (Oct 2, 2015)




----------



## goncalodoom (Oct 2, 2015)




----------



## Alex3dss (Oct 2, 2015)

F.O.O.L - Throne


Damn I love Dubstep and Electro, EDM


----------



## Alex3dss (Oct 2, 2015)

Listening to Excision - Shambala


----------



## loco365 (Oct 3, 2015)

Basically this entire playlist on random: http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLkgWwOCnzwRCv4njTjCM84Mhsi7hvKkcz

It's half the package that is my childhood.


----------



## Margen67 (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## Aidan25 (Oct 3, 2015)

Love this band.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## Margen67 (Oct 3, 2015)

I listen to the Brickwallhater remaster, though.


----------



## Veho (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## Aidan25 (Oct 3, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> I listen to the Brickwallhater remaster, though.



I had never heard this Chillis song until today and I love it.


----------



## Margen67 (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## Selim873 (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## Aidan25 (Oct 6, 2015)

Credit to @Margen67. Awesome song by an awesome band.


----------



## andzalot55 (Oct 6, 2015)

IRM SOOO00OO HI RITE N0W


----------



## Aidan25 (Oct 6, 2015)

andzalot55 said:


> IRM SOOO00OO HI RITE N0W



Well that makes total sense, you're Canadian. 

Edit: I just listened to that entire thing and my ears bled but I also found meaning to my life. Thank you senpai


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Oct 6, 2015)

I think I could say all of Undertale? I'm playing that right now, and this games has the best retro sounding music I've ever heard in a looong time...
Not posting any music 'cause *SPOOILERRRSS!* Play the game or look it up on youtube!


----------



## Aidan25 (Oct 6, 2015)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> I think I could say all of Undertale? I'm playing that right now, and this games has the best retro sounding music I've ever heard in a looong time...
> Not posting any music 'cause *SPOOILERRRSS!* Play the game or look it up on youtube!


I heard Undertale is good. Is it on Steam or do you have to purchase it from its own site?


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Oct 6, 2015)

Aidan25 said:


> I heard Undertale is good. Is it on Steam or do you have to purchase it from its own site?


You can get it on steam. Dunno if there's another site where you can buy it.
And let me tell you: If you like RPGs with memorable characters, fantastic music, emotions and replayability, this game's for you, buddy.
Actually, now that I remember, you can download a demo here: http://undertale.com/
(the site says "purchase below or on steam" but I don't see any option... Maybe there's something with my browser?)

Don't play that demo just once. Trust me.
Also, be good, won't you? Or you're gonna have a bad time.


----------



## Lycan911 (Oct 6, 2015)

Even though this anime won't come out until Friday, the opening theme is out and it's catchy~ 
I already watched the J-Drama adaptation of Subete ga F ni Naru, and it was damn good. Not expecting much from the anime, the character design seems weird and it looks like it'll have a different story from the J-Drama, but I'll definitely give it a watch.


----------



## Lycan911 (Oct 6, 2015)




----------



## Lycan911 (Oct 13, 2015)

IA - Six Trillion Years and Overnight Story


----------



## Subtle Demise (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## Pacheko17 (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## DinohScene (Oct 20, 2015)

Post-hardcore yay <З


----------



## RustInPeace (Oct 23, 2015)

Spoiler: Death


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 23, 2015)

Spoiler


----------



## Lycan911 (Oct 25, 2015)

I swear, this show has some of the catchiest songs in the history of anime.


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 26, 2015)

Deal with it


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## GamerB (Oct 28, 2015)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Wellington2k said:


>



Really Good song  its originally from Neru and i love Neru


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## Lycan911 (Oct 30, 2015)

THIS IS LIKE AN HD VERSION OF MY CHILDHOOD <3


----------



## Lycan911 (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## MaximumXPOWER (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## Lycan911 (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## DinohScene (Nov 1, 2015)

Just, Synthesizers <З


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 2, 2015)

Spoiler


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 2, 2015)

OH Broda pls marry me


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Nov 2, 2015)

All eyez on me- pac


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 4, 2015)

Carnival Phantasm is seriously one of the best parody anime ever. I mean really, a bunch of Type-Moon's games/novels in one comedy anime, what can be better than that? This song always cheers me up xD


----------



## andzalot55 (Nov 5, 2015)

No joke but...

I have been listening to this while taking breaks from studying.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 6, 2015)

This song isn't available on YouTube because of copyright problems, so I took the liberty of uploading the official release from Amazon to SoundCloud. Much piracy. Such wow.

Anyway, click the pic to hear it and hopefully it won't get noticed by the publishers lol

XY&Z by Rika Matsumoto:


----------



## Margen67 (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 9, 2015)

This thread should really be stickied.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 9, 2015)

*Nico & Vinz*
...That's How You Know You FUCKED UP


----------



## RustInPeace (Nov 9, 2015)

Spoiler: Needed good Slayer after bad Repentless album


----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 9, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> This thread should really be stickied.



Thanks for support haha


----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## Philip3ds (Nov 9, 2015)

Sharp Dressed Man.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## m45t3r (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 9, 2015)

Color - Why (Kindaichi OP 6)


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## DinohScene (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## Soraiko (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## DinohScene (Nov 12, 2015)

Yes Aaron Pauley, This IS what I'm after~


----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 12, 2015)




----------



## KyoX (Nov 12, 2015)

There for Me - Nick Carter feat. Melissa Schuman


----------



## Soraiko (Nov 12, 2015)




----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## Soraiko (Nov 15, 2015)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

and this


----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 16, 2015)

Couldn't find the full song on YouTube, so I uploaded the potato version from NicoNico lol


----------



## Soraiko (Nov 16, 2015)




----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## Soraiko (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## SmellyPirateMonkey (Nov 18, 2015)

Tech N9ne - Questions


----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 19, 2015)

Started catching up to the Pokemon XY anime, got to the 60th episode (short-haired Serena <3). Can't wait to get to the XY&Z arc


----------



## LittleFlame (Nov 19, 2015)




----------



## Issac (Nov 19, 2015)

I still remember that evening in early spring, 2005, when Jenny gave me a big hug.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 19, 2015)




----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 20, 2015)

This song always gets me pumped for some reason. And damn, the AMV is nice.



Edit: There are spoilers for the game/anime in the video.


----------



## NuikopeaDemon (Nov 21, 2015)

I've officially lost the plot but WHO CARES!!!!!


----------



## Incolbum (Nov 21, 2015)

The cover hits harder than the actual song for me.


----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 21, 2015)

Officially out! Right in the kokoro nostalgia.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## andzalot55 (Nov 21, 2015)

yes.


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## DinohScene (Nov 25, 2015)

Silverstein <З


----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## Lycan911 (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## DinohScene (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## Subtle Demise (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## nxwing (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## DinohScene (Nov 28, 2015)

Post-Hardcore <З


----------



## RevPokemon (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## mgrev (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## DinohScene (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## RustInPeace (Nov 30, 2015)

Spoiler: You are tearing me apart Lisa!


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## HaloEffect17 (Dec 1, 2015)




----------



## raystriker (Dec 1, 2015)




----------



## DinohScene (Dec 1, 2015)




----------



## Lycan911 (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## popokakapetu (Dec 2, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


>



So i'm not the only one who love Hatsune Miku xDDD


----------



## Lycan911 (Dec 2, 2015)

popokakapetu said:


> So i'm not the only one who love Hatsune Miku xDDD


Not only Miku haha


----------



## popokakapetu (Dec 2, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Not only Miku haha



Awwww sooo cute ;-)  But these two are hilarious xDD


----------



## Lycan911 (Dec 2, 2015)

popokakapetu said:


> Awwww sooo cute ;-)  But these two are hilarious xDD



LOL



Those character models remind me of RWBY for some reason xD


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 3, 2015)

Spoiler


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 3, 2015)

My favorite song in middle school


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 4, 2015)

It won't get better than this.


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Lycan911 (Dec 6, 2015)

HELLO FROM THE OTHER SIIIIIIIIIDE

Seriously, it's one every single radio, it got fucking annoying.


----------



## Lycan911 (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## Lycan911 (Dec 7, 2015)

Goosebumps ;-;


----------



## plasma (Dec 7, 2015)

Stumbled upon this whilst a playlist was ongoing, hooked on it since I listened to it,


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## Lycan911 (Dec 8, 2015)

To all of the Pokemon anime haters, please watch this opening. Satoshi/Ash is no longer just a pussy who wants to become a Pokemon Master, he's a full on badass.

Let'*Z* Go!


----------



## Lycan911 (Dec 9, 2015)

DAMN, this might be the best Rewind so far.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 10, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> HELLO FROM THE OTHER SIIIIIIIIIDE
> 
> Seriously, it's one every single radio, it got fucking annoying.


You'll love this then!


----------



## Lycan911 (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## Evil pol (Dec 11, 2015)

Something from very sad and dark part of history of my country (Poland) - communism time (it's song from 1985). I hope you'll enjoy it.





> This is one day
> In the country somewhere with no windows frames
> In the country of the black hole - the country DARK
> 
> ...


----------



## Lycan911 (Dec 14, 2015)

This is so accurate lol


----------



## Lycan911 (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## Lycan911 (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## EMP Knightmare (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## Lycan911 (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## Margen67 (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## RustInPeace (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## Evil pol (Dec 19, 2015)

Another polish song (lyrics included )





> How much do I owe you?
> How much did you counted for our friendship?
> But when I give back everything will
> Be free and happy or...
> ...


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 20, 2015)

This thread should really be stickied.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## Issac (Dec 22, 2015)

Ah, I just had to listen to something silly


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Dec 22, 2015)

Can I post videogame music too? Or its just for songs?


----------



## Lycan911 (Dec 22, 2015)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> Can I post videogame music too? Or its just for songs?



Sure, why not xD


----------



## RustInPeace (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (Dec 26, 2015)




----------



## HaloEffect17 (Dec 26, 2015)




----------



## gamehippie (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## AsPika2219 (Jan 2, 2016)

My favorites song ever, just after I listen it on radio when visiting Brunei with my family!


----------



## RustInPeace (Jan 6, 2016)

Spoiler: 90s


----------



## TheCrimsonIdol (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Mazamin (Jan 7, 2016)

WONDERFUL!!!


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 8, 2016)

I dont often dive into pop much but


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Jan 8, 2016)

This just came up at random in my playlist. It really ain't a song, but maybe someone could get a laugh or something.


----------



## Margen67 (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## BORTZ (Jan 11, 2016)

old, not ashamed.


----------



## Attacker3 (Jan 11, 2016)

This amazing little song:


Just wait for it to ramp up.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## BORTZ (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## m_babble (Jan 12, 2016)

Momus' David Bowie covers as a YouTube playlist.

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLQm3QgXYWEQjUlfjq4VY8Jnvwzi-YPNNM

My favorite:


----------



## Touko White (Jan 13, 2016)

Paulygon's remix of Vanilla Lake Beta. That guy has such a great remix mind...
Vanilla Lake (Beta Version) - (Paul LeClair Remix) - YouTube


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## RustInPeace (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Lycan911 (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## DinohScene (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## Subtle Demise (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## vayanui8 (Jan 26, 2016)

I haven't been able to stop listening to this song for the past few months after I started reading the VN


----------



## Lucar (Jan 26, 2016)

<3


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 26, 2016)

Scrambled Mind <3


----------



## Lucar (Jan 26, 2016)

Have had this on repeat since I heard it:



Can't stop laughing.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 26, 2016)

OMG I found some epic remix from Amberstar!


----------



## mashers (Jan 27, 2016)

10 Listen
20 Weep
30 Goto 10


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jan 27, 2016)

mashers said:


> 10 Listen
> 20 Weep
> 30 Goto 10


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Xoo00o0o0o (Jan 28, 2016)

My favorite band of all time of course!


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## SockNaste (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## G0R3Z (Jan 29, 2016)

Chinese Deathcore. I'm really scraping the bottom of the folk metal/core bands now.


----------



## mashers (Jan 29, 2016)

G0R3Z said:


> Chinese Deathcore. I'm really scraping the bottom of the folk metal/core bands now.


No offence, I genuinely want to understand: why do people listen to stuff like this? Do you actually enjoy hearing it? I am genuinely curious.


----------



## G0R3Z (Jan 29, 2016)

mashers said:


> No offence, I genuinely want to understand: why do people listen to stuff like this? Do you actually enjoy hearing it? I am genuinely curious.



I do. I don't entirely understand it myself. Your appreciation for music and sounds depends on how you were raised and what you were exposed to. I for example was exposed to a lot of my brother's music from a young age, Deftones, Papa Roach, stuff like that. As I continue to find more bands in one genre, I end up crossing genres. My favourite genre is folk metal - full of classical folk instruments, violins, stuff like that. The mix of sounds both delicate and heavy is pleasing to my ears. 

A good example of Folk metal


----------



## mashers (Jan 29, 2016)

G0R3Z said:


> I do. I don't entirely understand it myself. Your appreciation for music and sounds depends on how you were raised and what you were exposed to. I for example was exposed to a lot of my brother's music from a young age, Deftones, Papa Roach, stuff like that. As I continue to find more bands in one genre, I end up crossing genres. My favourite genre is folk metal - full of classical folk instruments, violins, stuff like that. The mix of sounds both delicate and heavy is pleasing to my ears.


Fair enough! I still don't understand, but thanks for explaining


----------



## G0R3Z (Jan 29, 2016)

mashers said:


> Fair enough! I still don't understand, but thanks for explaining



It's the same as some people liking pop music. They swear they like it, but I can't understand why. It doesn't have any substance, the music isn't written by the artist, nor the lyrics. Most modern pop music is obviously about sex and money. I do listen to lyrics (when I understand them).

I also listen to classical and lighter rock music, so I do have some quite broad tastes. Although some people try to tag me as quirky for the sake of quirky. 

An example is this delightful hungarian folk rock band:


----------



## mashers (Jan 29, 2016)

G0R3Z said:


> It's the same as some people liking pop music. They swear they like it, but I can't understand why. It doesn't have any substance, the music isn't written by the artist, nor the lyrics. Most modern pop music is obviously about sex and money. I do listen to lyrics (when I understand them).


I totally agree with you there. I like listening to music which makes me feel something (other than revulsion for the attitude of whoever wrote the song...)

But heavy metal music makes me feel panicky, and I don't like feeling like that


----------



## Osga21 (Jan 29, 2016)

Dystopian Overture-Dream Theater

Listening to their new album for the first time, and so far sounds so damn good, I'm loving it.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



mashers said:


> Fair enough! I still don't understand, but thanks for explaining



You see, metal is a very complex genre and I believe there is something for everyone, wheter you like just classic rock, EDM, pop, folk, classical, anything. Metal is so diverse that I can't even begin to describe it, and it ranges from super heavy and nearly unlistenable stuff like grindcore or goregrind to super light stuff to bands that almost sound like an orchestra and to bands that push the limits of musical theory even more than classical music. The wikipedia of sub-genres is a good start, but honestly, it's just the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## LittleFlame (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## Subtle Demise (Jan 30, 2016)

Did I see somebody say they wanted some unlistenable music?
Believe it or not I actually like this.

Pretty much spoken word and rhythmic noise, but there are probably thousands of artists who have this group to thank for existing.


----------



## NinjaLizzarD (Jan 30, 2016)

https://soundcloud.com/mahoyh/candy


----------



## Lycan911 (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## G0R3Z (Feb 2, 2016)

Lagerstein's new album. It's a great album and they're constantly getting better. My second favourite pirate metal band.


----------



## Razorzeto (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## WeedZ (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## Lycan911 (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## DinohScene (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Feb 10, 2016)

BEEPIDDY BOOP
I should be taking a test right now..


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 10, 2016)

Post-Hardcore is love, Post-Hardcore is life <З


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Feb 10, 2016)

DarkFlare69 said:


>



I suddenly want to play Need for Speed Underground now.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## Monado_III (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## plasma (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## Steve Antony Williams (Feb 20, 2016)

Bizet's Carmen.  I listen to the whole opera frequently.  I'm turning into an opera buff as I get older


----------



## Mazamin (Feb 21, 2016)

I love this compilation This music is perfect!


----------



## LittleFlame (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Medinte (Feb 25, 2016)

I like this song right now. Maybe because it is raining


----------



## Lycan911 (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## BurningDesire (Mar 2, 2016)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



LittleFlame said:


>



I love Juby <3 That songs insane lmao. I'm happy the original version will be in Project Diva X though.


----------



## JunpeiIroi (Mar 5, 2016)

I can't embed it here, but I'm listening to the leaked version of Kanye West's Wolves with Frank Ocean, Sia, and Vic Mensa.


----------



## Touko White (Mar 5, 2016)

http://trololol.webist.ko.tl/troll.html
The classic trololol song...


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 5, 2016)

I'm listening to the beautiful silence of me in my bedroom.


----------



## LittleFlame (Mar 8, 2016)

I love this song and this anime as well (2nd season is better IMO)


----------



## Lycan911 (Mar 8, 2016)

LittleFlame said:


> I love this song and this anime as well (2nd season is better IMO)



Holy crap I forgot this existed. I watched the first season a few years ago and never got to watch the rest. I should get to it soon xD


----------



## LittleFlame (Mar 8, 2016)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Holy crap I forgot this existed. I watched the first season a few years ago and never got to watch the rest. I should get to it soon xD


aw man the 2nd season ties it all together so well pretty much the in Visual Novel terms the first season are the "Question arcs" and the 2nd season has most the "Answer" arcs where it all get explained, Also it has Hanyuu "Nano Desu~"


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 8, 2016)

Feeling like this today:







Sorry for the Earthbound spam, but I LOVE the music.


----------



## Margen67 (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## Margen67 (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## Lycan911 (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## LittleFlame (Mar 25, 2016)

NikolaMiljevic said:


>



while i love the vocals the lyrics she wrote are really shit tbh


----------



## Lycan911 (Mar 25, 2016)

LittleFlame said:


> while i love the vocals the lyrics she wrote are really shit tbh


Better than the official localization in my opinion haha


----------



## Judas18 (Mar 25, 2016)

https://w.soundcloud.com/player/?ur...show_user=true&show_reposts=false&visual=true

The Fauve - Slow Motion. I waited almost a year for this song to be released, first heard it on Scream (TV Show).


----------



## Lycan911 (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 31, 2016)

It came on the radio in GTA V. Don't judge me ;-;


----------



## Lycan911 (Apr 2, 2016)

Hopefully this video won't be taken down in a few hours lol
At first I didn't like the song when I heard the "leak" a few days ago, but after listening to it together with the epic opening animation, I started liking it.

DAMN ACE ATTORNEY HYPE



Edit: Uploaded it to SoundCloud, in case it goes down on YouTube lol

https://soundcloud.com/nikola-miljevi/johnnys-west-gyakuten-winner


----------



## BurningDesire (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## Blaze163 (Apr 2, 2016)

Any time my work colleagues insist on playing the crap-tacular Radio One Extra in the office, I fire up my now sadly damaged MP3 player and drown them all out with this kind of stuff.


----------



## BurningDesire (Apr 2, 2016)

I tend to switch my music during a song a lot. Am I the only one that does that


----------



## CheatFreak47 (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## LittleFlame (Apr 2, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


>



glad to know i'm not the only one xD


----------



## BurningDesire (Apr 2, 2016)

LittleFlame said:


> glad to know i'm not the only one xD


Gumi is love. Gumi is life.


----------



## LittleFlame (Apr 2, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Gumi is love. Gumi is life.



plz


----------



## BurningDesire (Apr 2, 2016)

LittleFlame said:


> plz



Bruh. Dat song. Dat song. I love dat song. 

But dis song


----------



## LittleFlame (Apr 2, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Bruh. Dat song. Dat song. I love dat song.
> 
> But dis song



bruh love that song
but this song


----------



## BurningDesire (Apr 2, 2016)

LittleFlame said:


> bruh love that song
> but this song



Bruh. That song is great and all but


Wanna start a PM? xD


----------



## Arubaro (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## VincentBeasley (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## chaosrunner (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## VincentBeasley (Apr 4, 2016)

..


chaosrunner said:


>



...WTF did I just watch...


----------



## Edrian (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## XDel (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## banzai200 (Apr 4, 2016)

Never played, but i'm addicted to just this one


----------



## AboodXD (Apr 4, 2016)

Chozetsu☆Dynamic!


----------



## hii915 (Apr 5, 2016)

I am listening to Ghost of Perdition by Opeth of the album Ghost Reveries


----------



## Raylight (Apr 5, 2016)

Could Have Been Me - The Struts


----------



## Jao Chu (Apr 5, 2016)

If anyone here is a fan of proper deep house, this DJ mix here is taking me on a journey currently


----------



## Lycan911 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Arubaro (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 8, 2016)

NikolaMiljevic said:


>




Me too, man. I've only heard this song in Japanese as a cover, but hearing the Nohr version in Japanese is just amazingly refreshing.


I love 8bit/16bit/420bit sounding songs, and it's just really catchy.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 13, 2016)

I AM WEEB GARBAGE


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## Lycan911 (Apr 18, 2016)

Just noticed that this thread has been stickied, thanks to whoever did it, and thanks to everyone for keeping it alive!


----------



## Thrittingsloats (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## ac3ds (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## nxwing (Apr 19, 2016)

> Intel is bringing DDR4 to the mainstream with their all new i7 6700K and i5 6600K processors. Check out the link in the vkdeo description to learn more.


God the comment section is hell


----------



## Xandrid (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## Lycan911 (Apr 19, 2016)

I'm so hyped for the 3DS localization of Corpse Party, I'll finally be able to finish this game


----------



## SpaceJump (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## Froster (Apr 19, 2016)

Man if I love those


----------



## SmellyPirateMonkey (Apr 19, 2016)

Disturbed - Indestructible


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 20, 2016)

Old Electronicore/Post-hardcore from the Scene high days~


----------



## LittleFlame (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## DinohScene (Apr 21, 2016)

This is already 10 years old ;-;


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 21, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> This is already 10 years old ;-;



That, was, so, awesome ._.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 21, 2016)

Post-Hardcore is love, Post-Hardcore is life!


----------



## Subtle Demise (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## dragonblood9999 (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## Lycan911 (Apr 26, 2016)

WHY DOES THIS EXIST AND WHY IS IT SO GOOD LOL


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## TheGreek Boy (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## hii915 (Apr 26, 2016)

Metal is love Metal is life


----------



## mgrev (Apr 26, 2016)

This gives me the feels.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## Lycan911 (Apr 26, 2016)

Definitely one of the best anime opening covers


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 26, 2016)

Mr. Sparkle said:


>



Man I have really fallen out of love with Protest the Hero... I listened to Kezia and Fortress till my CD had laser grooves carved into the surface but Scurrilous and Volition really did nothing much for me. Save Drumhead Trial which might be one of the best songs they have ever recorded and Cest le Vie from Scurrilous. All their stuff reeks of post hardcore and causes about women's rights.


----------



## AboodXD (Apr 26, 2016)

Chozetsu☆Dynamic!


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## PaiiNSteven (Apr 26, 2016)

Shawn Wasabi!


----------



## mgrev (Apr 26, 2016)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Definitely one of the best anime opening covers



every heard about quad.moe?


----------



## Lycan911 (Apr 26, 2016)

mgrev said:


> every heard about quad.moe?


Not really, what's that?


----------



## mgrev (Apr 26, 2016)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Not really, what's that?


the home of quad. he has a site called openings.moe (it has a crapload of anime openings/endings)


----------



## Lycan911 (Apr 26, 2016)

mgrev said:


> the home of quad. he has a site called openings.moe (it has a crapload of anime openings/endings)


Oh, cool, gonna check that out xD


----------



## Lycan911 (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## nxwing (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## DinohScene (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## Deleted_11405 (Apr 27, 2016)

Paul Kalkbrenner - Azure


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## 2Hack (Apr 28, 2016)

DinohScene said:


>



That song is such a workout. My voice hurts and I'm tired just listening to it wow. Nice song but like, i like all music so who cares about my opinion~


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 28, 2016)

you been singing along ;o?


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 28, 2016)

because.


----------



## Froster (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Margen67 (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## DinohScene (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## chaosrunner (May 3, 2016)

DIS SHIT FIRE


----------



## Margen67 (May 4, 2016)




----------



## Lycan911 (May 5, 2016)




----------



## ladypoodle (May 6, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2016)




----------



## Margen67 (May 10, 2016)




----------



## Lycan911 (May 13, 2016)

Dayum she's talented!


----------



## Lycan911 (May 14, 2016)




----------



## Lycan911 (May 16, 2016)




----------



## BurningDesire (May 16, 2016)




----------



## Lycan911 (May 16, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


>



HEY THERE FELLOW LINDSEY FAN


----------



## BurningDesire (May 16, 2016)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> HEY THERE FELLOW LINDSEY FAN


HELLO 2 DAY AWESOME PERSON


----------



## GhostLatte (May 19, 2016)




----------



## nxwing (May 20, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


>



I didn't see you in the video


----------



## GhostLatte (May 21, 2016)




----------



## nxwing (May 22, 2016)

Can't exactly link it here since I can't find it on YT, but I'm listening the jazz arrangement of Godot ~ The Fragrance of Dark Cofee along with ambient sounds from http://www.asoftmurmur.com


----------



## WeedZ (May 23, 2016)

Currently listening to..


What's weird is this was one my favorite bands when I was a kid. Over the years, as I got into newer music and caught up in other things, I forgot they even existed. Makes me wonder what other things I love that I've completely forgotten about.


----------



## Deleted_11405 (May 23, 2016)




----------



## Froster (May 23, 2016)




----------



## PolarKoala (May 24, 2016)




----------



## AyanamiRei0 (May 25, 2016)




----------



## DinohScene (May 26, 2016)




----------



## Depravo (May 26, 2016)




----------



## nxwing (May 26, 2016)




----------



## Scarlet (May 26, 2016)

God help me.


----------



## DinohScene (May 26, 2016)

Your lack of Post-Hardcore sickens me.
j/k


----------



## SpaceJump (May 26, 2016)




----------



## GhostLatte (May 27, 2016)




----------



## nxwing (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Touko White (May 30, 2016)

I'm listening to the GnR performance of Knockin' on Heaven's Door (Las Vegas, 8th April 2016)

I re-uploaded it to my dailymotion channel if anyone wants to have a listen. Really good performance.


----------



## MockyLock (May 30, 2016)

So good...


----------



## nxwing (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Touko White (May 30, 2016)

[youtube]

My favourite GnR song.


----------



## DinohScene (May 31, 2016)




----------



## LittleFlame (May 31, 2016)




----------



## DinohScene (May 31, 2016)




----------



## nxwing (May 31, 2016)




----------



## TR_mahmutpek (May 31, 2016)




----------



## rileysrjay (May 31, 2016)




----------



## nxwing (May 31, 2016)




----------



## DinohScene (May 31, 2016)




----------



## Froster (May 31, 2016)




----------



## nxwing (May 31, 2016)




----------



## MartyDreamy (May 31, 2016)

I LOVE IT!


----------



## nxwing (May 31, 2016)




----------



## DinohScene (May 31, 2016)

I still love em~


----------



## Touko White (Jun 1, 2016)

So many memories


The road where all nintendo employees go when they are on the way to heaven


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Arubaro (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## nxwing (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Red9419 (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## DinohScene (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Froster (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## XDel (Jun 2, 2016)

*The Dead Milkmen - Commodify Your Dissent *

Who will sponsor my green revolution?
Will you buy the rights to my class war?
Purchase the t-shirts and the audio version of the book
They took your anger and polished up
Then they sold it back to you
They took your anger and repackaged it
And there's nothing you can do

Put your name on my new army's designer uniforms
Rebellion and subversion will make your Rom-Com cool
You'll capture that “indie” feel that the kids are crazy for
They took your frustrations and dressed them up
Before a focus group
They painted your frustrations in earth tones colors
And there's nothing you can do

Country music used to be about music and not about the county
There once was a time when rap was dangerous
Now flag-waving idiots and millionaire illiterates dance across the screen
Johnny Cash died for you

This sense of outrage can be yours if the price is right
Galleries and Poetry readings Jingles and cartoons
This is the river in which we've learned to swim

Sub-culture vultures circle above
The great unread white and blue
And there's nothing you can do

Country music used to be about music and not about the county
There once was a time when rap was dangerous
Now flag-waving idiots and millionaire illiterates dance across the screen
Jam Master Jay died for you

C'mon Bourgeoisie and get behind me
Captains of industry I'm waiting for your calls
Operators are standing by so don't delay
Your parents are reading hipster lit
And they try to dress like you
They took your anger and repackaged it
And there's nothing you can do

Punks, Goths, and Rivetheads disappeared into the mall
Just like the yippies, and the beatniks, and freaks
This is the river in which we've learned to swim
And this is the river in which we will all drown


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Traiver (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## DinohScene (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Froster (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## hii915 (Jun 2, 2016)

Deathgrind is awesome

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 3, 2016)

One of the few good female vocalists.


----------



## Touko White (Jun 3, 2016)

A beautiful song that makes me think of all the good memories I had with Windows XP, the greatest operating system of all time.
Words can't particularly describe this.

Now this:


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## nxwing (Jun 4, 2016)

Jazz covering jazz, I like it


----------



## Touko White (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Touko White (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## DjoeN (Jun 7, 2016)

From:
Back To The 80's - Pop&Wave Collection
Disc 3
Visage - Fade To Grey (1980)



Rob De Nijs - Malle Babbe
(1975 - Lenneart Nijgh/ Boudewijn de Groot)


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## dpad_5678 (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## nxwing (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## DinohScene (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Posghetti (Jun 10, 2016)

Makes gaming alot better (for me at least )


----------



## Jayro (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## nxwing (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Coolsonickirby (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Argo (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## BIFFTAZ (Jun 11, 2016)

Just found this legend on YouTube. Cant stop listening to his Acapella's  Some awesome classic's !


----------



## Touko White (Jun 12, 2016)

DKL2 Stickerbush Symphony. Only 8-bit theme that's ever given me a tear to my eye .


----------



## rikumax25! (Jun 12, 2016)

EBA forever


----------



## Lycan911 (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## Windowlicker (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## DinohScene (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## nxwing (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## Windowlicker (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## Touko White (Jun 18, 2016)

Donald Trump's theme
aka Sonic CD boss music in the US


----------



## DarkGabbz (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## lefthandsword (Jun 18, 2016)

Am I wrong to like dubs more than original?


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## Touko White (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## a9lh-1user (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## DinohScene (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## Temptress Cerise (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## Lia (Jun 18, 2016)

The sound of silence. Literally.
I'm not listening to anything.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## ladypoodle (Jun 19, 2016)

Everytime I listen to a GiTS song, I always think of how awesome ORIGA sings. RIP Origa


----------



## Touko White (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## DinohScene (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## Lycan911 (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## DinohScene (Jul 5, 2016)

Almost forgot they existed ;_;


----------



## Dorimori (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## DarkGabbz (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## TheKawaiiPug (Jul 6, 2016)

It makes it far easier to just state the name of the song and some infos, especially conserve Web bandwidth if you're on older device and/or fixed bandwidth!

Listening to the purely amazing album Surfing with the Alien by Joe Satriani. Haven't listened to it in years and it's art-worthy in terms of its quality. No words, which mean it's really 'pure' music. <3


----------



## RimiNishijou (Jul 8, 2016)

Youtube on Autoplay... Currently on:


----------



## nxwing (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## TheKawaiiPug (Jul 8, 2016)

I'm obsessed with Stardust Speedway (Bad Future) & Cosmic Eternity from JPN/PAL Sonic CD


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Jul 8, 2016)

Ignore the video.  I think it's fine, but newcomers may be caught off guard.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 12, 2016)

TheKawaiiPug said:


> It makes it far easier to just state the name of the song and some infos, especially conserve Web bandwidth if you're on older device and/or fixed bandwidth!
> 
> Listening to the purely amazing album Surfing with the Alien by Joe Satriani. Haven't listened to it in years and it's art-worthy in terms of its quality. No words, which mean it's really 'pure' music. <3



Tempers are lazy and just want to hear it.
I included (when it piques me interest)


----------



## LittleFlame (Jul 12, 2016)

TheKawaiiPug said:


> It makes it far easier to just state the name of the song and some infos, especially conserve Web bandwidth if you're on older device and/or fixed bandwidth!


I think you do have a point!, but nobody ever wants to google


----------



## shaunj66 (Jul 16, 2016)

Loving this track and no I'm not religious, doesn't make the track any less enjoyable though! Best listened to loud


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 16, 2016)

This song is pretty good. Or is it just me?


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 19, 2016)

This was playing in me head.


----------



## Soraiko (Jul 19, 2016)

xD


----------



## bitcrush (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## LittleFlame (Jul 19, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> This was playing in me head.



love that song


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 19, 2016)

LittleFlame said:


> love that song



Lot of their music is really great!


----------



## LittleFlame (Jul 19, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Lot of their music is really great!



I'm more of a Jimmy eat world/ Funeral for a friend guy


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 19, 2016)

LittleFlame said:


> I'm more of a Jimmy eat world/ Funeral for a friend guy



Jimmy eat world.. damn that's like 10 years ago that I heard it for the last time...

Still one of their best.


----------



## LittleFlame (Jul 19, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Jimmy eat world.. damn that's like 10 years ago that I heard it for the last time...
> Still one of their best.



this one's good


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 20, 2016)

LittleFlame said:


> this one's good




If you're into it, I think Autopilot off would also be something for you.


----------



## SonicCloud (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## DinohScene (Jul 20, 2016)

Mandatory OMFG SO EMO post.


----------



## Kinqdra (Jul 20, 2016)

Can't get enough of these guys at the moment


----------



## Froster (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## LittleFlame (Jul 20, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Mandatory OMFG SO EMO post.



I love that song too!


----------



## Issac (Jul 20, 2016)

Froster said:


>



Didn't expect to see an Italian listening to a Swedish song at this moment  Nice!

I'm listening to this magical and fun piece right now:


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## Vipera (Jul 20, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lycan911 (Jul 20, 2016)

DinohScene said:


>



Ayy, congrats on making post #666


----------



## DiegitusXD (Jul 20, 2016)

Is a bit old but heeey!! some people can have their pleasures and I like this song!!


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 20, 2016)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Ayy, congrats on making post #666



If I'd known I'd post a different song :c


----------



## Nyap (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## Froster (Jul 20, 2016)

Issac said:


> Didn't expect to see an Italian listening to a Swedish song at this moment  Nice!


I'm half Swedish,does that counts?


----------



## Issac (Jul 20, 2016)

Froster said:


> I'm half Swedish,does that counts?


Woop! You speak some Swedish too?


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Jul 20, 2016)

Well on iTunes


----------



## Froster (Jul 20, 2016)

Issac said:


> Woop! You speak some Swedish too?


Yep,I do!


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## AboodXD (Jul 20, 2016)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> Ayy, congrats on making post #666


The illuminati!!


----------



## andzalot55 (Jul 21, 2016)

yes!


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 21, 2016)

Don't ask.


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## DinohScene (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## Amapola62 (Jul 22, 2016)

And I swear I hear "enjoy yourself" in the chorus while it's supposed to be "control yourself"...

The chorus is supposed to be : 
Control yourself
Take only what you need from it
A family of trees wanting to be haunted

But I hear

Enjoy yourself
Take only what you need from them
A family of trees falling to be haunted


----------



## Lightyose (Jul 22, 2016)

becuz I can, "Im sick of getting back at the same routine, again" This fits mii for school...    More here: If you dont find mii in the temp its becuz Im:
Im at:


----------



## CitizenSnips (Jul 22, 2016)

i actually do legitimately listen to this sometimes


----------



## Lightyose (Jul 22, 2016)

More portion of my darkness: 

Now some awsome other song... 

I cant stop listening to this one...  probably cuz Im in love...

I dedicate this to all my friends... 

"You'll never be my King!" Guess who?


----------



## Froster (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## DinohScene (Jul 23, 2016)

Some good old Screamo


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## Lightyose (Jul 23, 2016)

Screamo battle

 One of the best ost Ive ever heard

 Dont ask...

 biicuz y nut?

 Narutoe best feet filler ever...

 Kingdom Hearts


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Jul 23, 2016)

Darkyose said:


> Screamo battle
> 
> One of the best ost Ive ever heard
> 
> ...




Do you mind only doing one video at a time it lags some people's browsers like mine.


----------



## Lightyose (Jul 23, 2016)

AyanamiRei1 said:


> Do you mind only doing one video at a time it lags some people's browsers like mine.


Ill stop now until next page 1 by 1


----------



## ned (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## Lycan911 (Jul 23, 2016)

If you've ever heard this song, your childhood was awesome.


----------



## Xandrid (Jul 23, 2016)

Childhood and also this song rocks and also cause it's on my itunes


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## Amapola62 (Jul 24, 2016)

Now it's obvious I'm French...


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## Lightyose (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## LittleFlame (Jul 25, 2016)

Darkyose said:


>



just link to his channel already or something xD you're gonna end up linking all of his videos at this rate anyhow
@DinohScene


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 25, 2016)

LittleFlame said:


> just link to his channel already or something xD you're gonna end up linking all of his videos at this rate anyhow
> @DinohScene
> *snip*




Long long time ago, could barely remember it xd


----------



## Thunder Kai (Jul 25, 2016)

nothing


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 26, 2016)

I still find him sexy


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## Lightyose (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## Swiftloke (Jul 26, 2016)

Do songs you're listening to in your head count? If so:


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 26, 2016)




----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## DinohScene (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Lightyose (Jul 28, 2016)

Im fired up!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

 cuz I can


----------



## YugamiSekai (Jul 28, 2016)

Two Faced Lovers, The best VOCALOID song and wowaka's masterpiece.


----------



## Lightyose (Jul 28, 2016)

Sorry I couldnt resist


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Jul 29, 2016)




----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 29, 2016)




----------



## Froster (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## DinohScene (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## Deleted-355425 (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## DinohScene (Aug 6, 2016)

Shower me with hate ;o;


----------



## Issac (Aug 6, 2016)

Son, Ambulance - Sex in C Minor

I just loooove the time signature and off beats.


----------



## mgrev (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Depravo (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## hyprskllz (Aug 6, 2016)

This.

I'm a little sad because no one i know in real life knows this song. It's a bomb, at least for me.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 6, 2016)

Good ol' screamo~


----------



## Davidosky99 (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Lightyose (Aug 6, 2016)

How could I forget?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I had to...


----------



## Lycan911 (Aug 8, 2016)

I was never into JoJo, but this song is a fucking masterpiece.


----------



## Froster (Aug 9, 2016)

I don't usually listen to hybrid/trash/ghost/whatever trap. But those are just great!


----------



## Lightyose (Aug 9, 2016)

Here is Sneezeman... Feel free to suscribe to him.


----------



## Lightyose (Aug 13, 2016)

THIS IS THE BEST SONG I'VE EVER HEARD TILL NOW!


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 16, 2016)

Crunkasaurus Rex is amazing~


----------



## Froster (Aug 16, 2016)

<3


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## Dayfid (Aug 16, 2016)

Danny L Harle - "Super Natural (feat. Carly Rae Jepsen)" 

Sent from my XT1563 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lycan911 (Aug 17, 2016)

Ufotable is the god damn best animation studio, period.


----------



## Lightyose (Aug 17, 2016)

Check this out... (It's awsome)


----------



## hii915 (Aug 17, 2016)

Im a djenty Djentelmen


----------



## plasma (Aug 17, 2016)

:^)


----------



## Froster (Aug 17, 2016)

JUST DO DA GHOSTDANCE


----------



## Lycan911 (Aug 18, 2016)

Why is she so perfect


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## Evil pol (Aug 18, 2016)

Amazing band, amazing song.


----------



## Harumyne (Aug 21, 2016)

Drop at 2:18 fucking sick


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 21, 2016)

I just love this theme so much:


----------



## vayanui8 (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Lycan911 (Aug 21, 2016)

All aboard the nostalgia train.



I should really re-watch this show.


----------



## DarkGabbz (Aug 22, 2016)

https://soundcloud.com/meltedmoon/8-bit-medley-2-even-more-catchy-tunes
Live are these guy even awesomer.(Gamescom)


----------



## hii915 (Aug 22, 2016)

Best Deathcore vocalist of all time


----------



## Froster (Aug 22, 2016)

I can now listen to the music I produce, isn't it great?


----------



## haxan (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## hyprskllz (Aug 23, 2016)

A huge shoutout to Technika 3 ex-players on GBATemp!!


----------



## Exavold (Aug 23, 2016)

​


----------



## LittleFlame (Aug 23, 2016)

Froster said:


> I can now listen to the music I produce, isn't it great?



1.55 is defo my favourite part


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## ned (Aug 24, 2016)

I swear Jada Rhymes is Donna "Storm" Hunter Outlaw in disguise.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## DinohScene (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## Aerocool (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## DinohScene (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## Issac (Aug 31, 2016)

Some shoegazey pop rock... stuff  I just love Asobi Seksu


----------



## Lightyose (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## ThunderbInazuma (Aug 31, 2016)

Actually I'm listening to the First Opening of Assassination Classroom


----------



## Froster (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Raylight (Sep 1, 2016)




----------



## Depravo (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## hii915 (Sep 2, 2016)

Hip hop is *NOT *dead


----------



## Touko White (Sep 3, 2016)

(seems to be another bot that copies videos from YT and reuploads them to Dailymotion for whatever reason, without credit, but considering the censorshit, I'm gonna say that is a good thing)

(oh cool, embeds)


----------



## DarkIrata (Sep 3, 2016)




----------



## DinohScene (Sep 3, 2016)




----------



## Evil pol (Sep 8, 2016)

Another song from the dark and sad times of communism in my country. Lyrics (with english translation) in spoiler.



Spoiler: Lyrics



They've taught us definitions and dates
They've hammered wisdoms into us
They've repeated what we can or not
They've convinced what's good, what's bad

They've measured our day with one gauge
They've appointed time to work and to dream
Nothing has been omitted
But we somehow don't know how to live

Chorus: The adult children have complaints
For poor recipe of this world
The adult children have complaints
Cause someone stole a lot of their lives

They've taught us that friendship is false
They've lied that there is enough time for everything
They've repeated that not to believe is a mistake
They've convinced that home is calm

They've measured all of smile and all cash
They've appointed our inconspicuous faith
Nothing has been omitted
But we somehow don't know how to live

Chorus.

So we will learn our own for their bad
We will try, maybe it can be done
We will start from beginning our course
We will see if this wall is hard

We will measure how much force is in us
We will appoint our own place and our time
And when rules of this game will be changed
Maybe we will see finally how to live

Chorus.


----------



## hyprskllz (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## oji (Sep 8, 2016)

Song from the sunny & happy times of communism in my country.


----------



## Ridge (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Justin14p (Sep 8, 2016)

Chime x Lonemoon - ID (unreleased)

3:20 https://soundcloud.com/rebudz/rebudz-presents-chime


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Attacker3 (Sep 8, 2016)

Quality Midi Playlist


----------



## Ricken (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## pikpol (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Lightyose (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## DinohScene (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## hyprskllz (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## Deleted-355425 (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## Veho (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## DinohScene (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## Kazekai (Sep 14, 2016)

Otherwise known as the "I have shit that needs doing and need to wake up and get motivated to actually do it" song.


----------



## Issac (Sep 15, 2016)

I listen to this non stop right now. Crying. Feeling some hopelessness and a wish not to exist any more.


----------



## Lycan911 (Sep 15, 2016)

This song is a drug.


----------



## mudassirul (Sep 15, 2016)

Those shades!


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Dorimori (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## DinohScene (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Xenon Hacks (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## BurningDesire (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## leon315 (Sep 16, 2016)

THIS ONE! THEY ABSOLUTELY HOT, CUTE AND ..... ADORABLE XD!!!


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Sep 16, 2016)

2pac - Homeboyz


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Deleted User (Sep 18, 2016)

Love this song


----------



## Luckkill4u (Sep 18, 2016)

This songs awesome


----------



## Issac (Sep 18, 2016)

Mike Kinsella... his songs are amazing.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Sep 19, 2016)

The entire inspiration for Pretty Hate Machine, 3 years before Nine Inch Nails was even a thing.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 20, 2016)

Seether- Suffer it all


----------



## Touko White (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## Evil pol (Sep 20, 2016)

Great polish poet and singer... Lyrics in spoiler.



Spoiler



How many roads traveled together?
How many well-trodden paths?
how many rains, how many blizzards?
Hanging over the streetlamps

How many letters, how many farewells,
Lonesome hours in endless towns?
And again the obsitancy
To go, to finish strongly.

How much in unceasing toil
Shared fears, shared dreams?
How many loaves are being sliced?
How many kisses? Steps? Books?
Your eyes like beautiful candles
but in the heart the flame dwells
So your heart I would like
to save from oblivion.

A coat hangs from your shoulders
Vibrant, woven from the birds of woodland
Long for the entire corridor
Across the yard, right to the star Venus.

You're the airness and sublime of clouds,
Glitter of water and rock.
The unrest of your eyes,
I would like to save from oblivion.


----------



## Lightyose (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## medoli900 (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## VashTS (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## Autz (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## Autz (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## memoca (Sep 23, 2016)

i'm not actually listening to anything, but i'm playing a song from an nds game in my head.


----------



## driverdis (Sep 23, 2016)

Namae No Nai Kaibutsu by EGOIST


----------



## medoli900 (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## SmellyPirateMonkey (Sep 24, 2016)

Sent from my SM-N915V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chary (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## RevPokemon (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## sniper_x002 (Sep 24, 2016)

TrackMania Stadium - Air Time


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## nxwing (Sep 24, 2016)

Unsurprisingly good


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Ricken (Sep 25, 2016)

Why is this stuck in my heeeaaddddd


----------



## Monado_III (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Zyteus (Sep 26, 2016)

Square Hammer by Ghost


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## matthi321 (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Oct 2, 2016)

Haiyore Nyaruko-San W Ending 5


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Oct 3, 2016)

​


----------



## Zero72463 (Oct 3, 2016)

Only the best...


----------



## Greymane (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## billyboy (Oct 3, 2016)

Joe Budden is underrated.


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Oct 3, 2016)

Zero72463 said:


> Only the best...




Now only if he had some tissues


----------



## Sheimi (Oct 3, 2016)

Welcome Home - EarthBound. Previous song was Tainted Love.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 3, 2016)

Fire Emblem Fates streams.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Oct 3, 2016)

This game is not from this world I'm tellin ya. It's too good!


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Froster (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Issac (Oct 5, 2016)

This silly thing... it's addictive!


----------



## RevPokemon (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Deleted User (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Braig (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## TheGreek Boy (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## DinohScene (Oct 6, 2016)

Just hooked me bluetooth speakers up to me lappy to test them.
Why not Oimatewtf to test it with~


----------



## Froster (Oct 6, 2016)

Stuck in my head <3


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## nechigawara (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Seriel (Oct 9, 2016)

I am weeb trash.


----------



## Froster (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Froster (Oct 9, 2016)

*Double post*


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## alexj9626 (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## Deleted User (Oct 12, 2016)

Not a song a whole album, good shit tho


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Oct 12, 2016)

listening to this while watching the video . I love it


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## DinohScene (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Minox (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Oct 14, 2016)

Never lie to a moogle


----------



## Chary (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Oct 14, 2016)

Jesus that thumbnail is sure suggestive


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## Jack Daniels (Oct 15, 2016)

Nosferatu & Tha Playah - Fade To Nothing:


----------



## Subtle Demise (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Jack Daniels (Oct 16, 2016)

one long megamix, masters of hardcore 2014:


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 17, 2016)

Super radio friendly comfort metal


----------



## Exavold (Oct 17, 2016)

DESTINY BABY !


----------



## Minox (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Rodrigo Mafra (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## DinohScene (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## Issac (Oct 18, 2016)

A new song!!! Can't wait for the album to drop!


----------



## XDel (Oct 18, 2016)

*Eddie & the Subtitles - American Society

Don't want to drown, Don't want to be found, This is not my destiny, Oh yeah. No twentieth century casualty, Oh yeah.

I do not want to watch television,I don't want to go to the movies, I don't want to drown in American society.

Don't want to be rich
Now can't you see the way they dress
Well they are a bloody taxes mess
I don't want to listen to the radio
I don't want to listen to the company
Don't want to drown in American society
*


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 19, 2016)

Egypt, Egypt!
Egypt is the place to be.
Egypt, Egypt! ♫


----------



## Condarkness (Oct 19, 2016)

What I'm listening too right now....
Thryfing


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## DinohScene (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## Lightyose (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## AndyMoor (Oct 20, 2016)

pink floyd - the wall


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 20, 2016)

old music.


----------



## TheGreek Boy (Oct 20, 2016)

Bruno Mars 24K Magic


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 21, 2016)

Even the watch link says Emo ;'D


----------



## WeedZ (Oct 21, 2016)

this thread needs more 90s music


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## WeedZ (Oct 22, 2016)

More 90s because nostalgia


----------



## Luckkill4u (Oct 22, 2016)

Listening to this while playing SMTIV Apocalypse


----------



## prion (Oct 23, 2016)

Some real evil shit.


----------



## Ethevion (Oct 24, 2016)

Lots of mixes lately


----------



## Lycan911 (Oct 24, 2016)

Thanks to Taiko no Tatsujin for injecting this song into my blood. Catchy as fuck.


----------



## WeedZ (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## nxwing (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## WeedZ (Oct 26, 2016)

nxwing said:


>



What is this?


----------



## nxwing (Oct 26, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> What is this?


Short film with some music


----------



## prion (Oct 26, 2016)

WeedZ said:


>



Good taste my man.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## CarefulCrysis (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## Lightyose (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## WeedZ (Oct 26, 2016)

nxwing said:


> Short film with some music



Yeah? Is the video it's own thing or just part of the music video?


----------



## nxwing (Oct 26, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> Yeah? Is the video it's own thing or just part of the music video?


As far as I know, the video was made for the music but then again, I could be wrong.


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## DinohScene (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## Emenaria (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## prion (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## Evil pol (Oct 26, 2016)

They are so awesome.  Just listen last 2 minutes.


----------



## WeedZ (Oct 27, 2016)

nxwing said:


> As far as I know, the video was made for the music but then again, I could be wrong.


I found some stuff on it online. seems it was made just for this music video. too bad though, the concept would have made for a good anime.


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## Deleted User (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## VashTS (Oct 28, 2016)

beware the catchiness of this one!


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 2, 2016)

I blame GTA 3 for this.
Like I did in 2001.


----------



## nxwing (Nov 2, 2016)

Recently started watching the anime. Pretty good.


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Nov 5, 2016)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/d5fm622o2muxxs4/Typewriter.sap.mp3?dl=0


----------



## Braig (Nov 7, 2016)

I get wicked by Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## banjo2 (Nov 7, 2016)

Sorry. I'm weird.


----------



## Lightyose (Nov 7, 2016)

I dedicate this to someone I know...


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 8, 2016)

Good shit


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 8, 2016)

I'm listening to the Pokémon Moon OST


----------



## Braig (Nov 9, 2016)

Boulevard of Broken Dream by Green Day


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Braig (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## DinohScene (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Deleted User (Nov 25, 2016)

While TOP is usually garbage, one of there better songs.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## DinohScene (Nov 29, 2016)

SOMETHING NOT POST HARDCORE?
DINO, ARE YOU SICK!?

No, I'm perfectly fine thanks.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 30, 2016)

G00d shit


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## DinohScene (Dec 1, 2016)

@VinsCool

Remember this?


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Dec 1, 2016)

BMTH- Pray for plagues
BabyMetal- gimmie chocolate
Vaporwave on my chmm
Kate Bush- Wuthering Heights


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 1, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> @VinsCool
> 
> Remember this?



Fuck yes I do! I loved this one. So happy.


----------



## fixagel (Dec 1, 2016)

Caifanes - Bilongo


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## candy55 (Dec 4, 2016)

LP - Lost on you


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Arubaro (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## unlitmoon (Dec 7, 2016)

Been hooked on this song for a while:


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## connivingkitten (Dec 12, 2016)

The Weeknd - Initiation


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 12, 2016)

love the game and I love this song


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 14, 2016)

I'm Scene trash!


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 14, 2016)

God this shit is so good


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 15, 2016)

Repeat count :144.

Help me ;-;


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 17, 2016)

CATCHY SHIT


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## DirtySprite (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## DinohScene (Dec 24, 2016)

Last time I heard this one was '06 I believe...


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Luckkill4u (Dec 26, 2016)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## DinohScene (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## Lightyose (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## DinohScene (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## DinohScene (Jan 8, 2017)

Everyone loves Natalie!


----------



## Meteor7 (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## misterion (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Jao Chu (Jan 8, 2017)

Fasten Musique Podcast 019 - Oliviu


----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 8, 2017)

...For the 256th time.

My most anticipated game of 2017.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## Alexander_86 (Jan 13, 2017)

this one


----------



## Lightyose (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## Meteor7 (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Lightyose (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Lightyose (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Ricken (Jan 19, 2017)

~Light a blue fire and watch until shape is gone~


----------



## Meteor7 (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Lightyose (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Lightyose (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## RustInPeace (Jan 21, 2017)

Third time I've listened to this today.



I watched the movie last week, hilariously bad! But the martial arts scenes are legit and sweet.


----------



## Lightyose (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Jan 21, 2017)

Beta's Theme from Inazuma Eleven GO Chrono Stone
I can't put the video in here for some reason, safari refuses to copy


----------



## Issac (Jan 21, 2017)

I've been listening a lot to Julian Casablancas + The Voidz - Human Sadness lately. I've never bothered with The Strokes or Julian before, always assumed it wasn't for me. Boy was I wrong!
At least when it comes to Human Sadness. It's soooooooo good. Disharmonic goodness all around! Powerful. I listened to it for several hours just yesterday again.

The album version is cleaner. The music video uses a live performance which is a little bit rougher and even more difficult to listen to, but has such a superior power and feeling. 

I really recommend watching it all like a short movie, full screen. It's quite long. (Oh, and the chorus is "Beyond all ideas of right and wrong / there is a field, / I'll meet you there" but it can be difficult to hear it).

Fuck depression.


----------



## Ricken (Jan 21, 2017)

Not my typical music, but math classmates kept singing this to brighten the mood.


----------



## Doctor_U (Jan 21, 2017)

Two awsome songs and i recommend for everyone


----------



## Arubaro (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## Ricken (Jan 24, 2017)

Listen on 1.25x


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Jan 24, 2017)

Was listening this just a few minutes ago.


----------



## hyprskllz (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## ned (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Flame (Feb 3, 2017)

@Sora de Eclaune this is for you


----------



## hyprskllz (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## LittleFlame (Feb 4, 2017)

have Osu! on in the background this is playing:


----------



## AtomSmasherMazionga (Feb 7, 2017)

Can't resist listening to some old stuff done by a guy I knew, and it's the only surviving records of it, basically.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## DinohScene (Feb 8, 2017)

Fucking 80's


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Feb 10, 2017)

I'm listening to these two, back to back:


----------



## driverdis (Feb 10, 2017)

Great stuff


----------



## martyre (Feb 14, 2017)

Currently, I'm listening to Nickelback - far away. That's my wedding song. It's so cute and romantic. I remember time when we bought tickets at https://lowcost.club and we went away from everyone to St. Lucia . I want to  turn back time


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 15, 2017)

Here's some obscure stuff I love.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## Meteor7 (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## Ziggyhacks (Feb 15, 2017)

Pink Season:

Other non-weeb music.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Feb 15, 2017)

Frank Zappa saw through every drug craze he lived to see.


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Feb 16, 2017)

I've been listening to this non-stop since I got home from school while playing Inazuma Eleven GO Light
I fucking love it


----------



## Sheimi (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## MasterViper81 (Feb 16, 2017)

Owl City-The bird and the worm


----------



## Raylight (Feb 16, 2017)

I know what your thinking and you should be ashamed


----------



## GhostLatte (Feb 21, 2017)




----------



## Ricken (Feb 21, 2017)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Feb 21, 2017)




----------



## Westwoodo (Feb 21, 2017)

1It's always Van Halen.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 23, 2017)

Some Nintendocore again.
I miss the HtB days ;/


----------



## hyprskllz (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## Ricken (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## DinohScene (Mar 1, 2017)

Ahhhh, good memories.


----------



## Exavold (Mar 1, 2017)

Spoiler: Multiple videos inside.


----------



## ned (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## Ricken (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## Molhel (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## DinohScene (Mar 10, 2017)

@VinsCool 



Good luck getting it out of your head >:З


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 10, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> @VinsCool
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck getting it out of your head >:З



Dude I love this song!


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 10, 2017)

Fucking older music again.


----------



## Retinal_FAILURE (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## DinohScene (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## DinohScene (Mar 17, 2017)

James Harrison is such a qt~


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## LittleFlame (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## DinohScene (Mar 22, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## EthanAddict (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## Kevinpuerta (Mar 25, 2017)

Lil Rob - Summer Nights


----------



## EthanAddict (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 26, 2017)

Absolutely love the song, absolutely hate the stage.


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## Ricken (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## EthanAddict (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## Paranoid V (Mar 28, 2017)

All I need - Air


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## EthanAddict (Mar 31, 2017)




----------



## Ricken (Mar 31, 2017)

Who is that in the middle again?


----------



## Lycan911 (Apr 6, 2017)

Someone help me, I'll break the replay button.


----------



## Ricken (Apr 10, 2017)

I swear there's a Linkin Park for everything


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## Youkai (Apr 10, 2017)

Sounds so heroic and awesome ... new "favorite" even though I have a few favorites XD


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## Juhn (Apr 18, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## Juhn (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## Issac (Apr 22, 2017)

When I fly and look down,
I'd swear that's not me
That's not me
Forget your taught talking and lessening lessons
You strut like a stutter

Dumb loser user boy so used to the abuse,
Can't see how he's been used,
Pokes me in the side
Mistakes my gagging for a smile

I can't fly till he can fly


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Apr 22, 2017)

I'm in the mood for amore:






Dean Martin: Thats Amore

(In Napoli where love is king
When boy meets girl here's what they say)
When a moon hits your eye like a big pizza pie
That's amore!!!


----------



## Snitzle (Apr 22, 2017)

I have been and seemingly will always be listening to Angelmaker - Godless. Also everything else Angelmaker.


----------



## Juhn (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## xflamer234 (Apr 23, 2017)

Sloppy Toppy by XXXTENTACION (feat. Ski Mask The Slump God & Nyora Spouse)


----------



## Juhn (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## DinohScene (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## kurama12 (Apr 29, 2017)

Evanescence - Bringe me to life . I love this band


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## Paranoid V (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## Jack Daniels (Apr 29, 2017)

and another great one:


----------



## hiroakihsu (Apr 29, 2017)

Noriko Sakai - Ureshi Namida (couldn't find any good full-length video sorry)
Been listening to a lot of 80's/90's Japanese idols lately.


----------



## vinipeix (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## BlueFox gui (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## DinohScene (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## Lucar (Apr 30, 2017)

hjjkhjkjkhjhgyfgyughbhbhtghftyyuguygbhjbhjbhjghyutgyufhj IT'S ARMS uhuihuihuidsusgtyusdghjgsdghjgtysdfgytsa


----------



## XDel (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Apr 30, 2017)

this


----------



## Alexander_86 (Apr 30, 2017)

this one


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 30, 2017)

@VinsCool


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 30, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> @VinsCool



It will never stop! I love this song!


----------



## Alexander_86 (May 5, 2017)

this one


----------



## VinsCool (May 5, 2017)




----------



## DonnieV (May 5, 2017)

Can't get enough of that Wii Shop Channel music.


----------



## petspeed (May 5, 2017)

Epica - Beyond the Matrix


----------



## VinsCool (May 5, 2017)




----------



## Issac (May 7, 2017)

I just love of Montreal. They hit their peak with Hissing Fauna Are You The Destroyer? and Skeletal Lamping, in my opinion. The former being re-released tomorrow  
This is from their latest album. It's good.


----------



## Haider Raza (May 8, 2017)

Just found this creature. This song will murder ya all listeners.


----------



## hunoi (May 9, 2017)

Also


----------



## Jayro (May 9, 2017)




----------



## elm (May 11, 2017)

Best song ever!!!


----------



## Acrux (May 11, 2017)

Best song for drinking. This gets a party going where i live.


----------



## smileyhead (May 11, 2017)




----------



## GhostLatte (May 12, 2017)




----------



## UsujioTarako (May 12, 2017)




----------



## DinohScene (May 12, 2017)

Haider Raza said:


> Just found this creature. This song will murder ya all listeners.
> *snip*



No, it made me ears bleed.


----------



## coolfuze (May 12, 2017)

Not much to say, just watch and hopefully enjoy.


----------



## Chary (May 13, 2017)

I feel like this is pretty relevant for my sleeping patterns lately. 


And this one is just fitting in general.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (May 13, 2017)

Phiip Glass will give you nightmares.


----------



## Plstic (May 14, 2017)

Philip Glass is a great guy. Glad I've gotten to meet him.


----------



## Lycan911 (May 15, 2017)




----------



## Alkéryn (May 15, 2017)

Xenoblade chronicles ost
Listening from a playlist


----------



## BurningDesire (May 17, 2017)




----------



## Alkéryn (May 17, 2017)

BurningDesire said:


>



Nice


----------



## BurningDesire (May 17, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> Nice


It's just so catchy


----------



## Alkéryn (May 17, 2017)

BurningDesire said:


> It's just so catchy


Got a lot of similar ones in my playlists xD


----------



## BurningDesire (May 17, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> Got a lot of similar ones in my playlists xD


plz share


----------



## Alkéryn (May 17, 2017)

BurningDesire said:


> plz share


Well i have dozens of playlists but here is the long ass one where i don't filter / order every thing so you have a lot of different gender since i don't always listen to the same things but whenever i like something, i add it there
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLtuQ0P--dLnwb78V9LdEy0DAFGvZKfMnt

And as for same time, go around 80th / 150th in the playlist
actually you can begin from the beguining and skip what you don't like ^^


----------



## SG854 (May 17, 2017)

Been Listening to this song on repeat. Japans scenery is beautiful.


----------



## Alkéryn (May 17, 2017)

SG854 said:


> Been Listening to this song on repeat. Japans scenery is beautiful.



Well daoko have goods songs


----------



## Deleted User (May 17, 2017)




----------



## Alkéryn (May 17, 2017)

I do like this one

Also the osu mania map is finger killers


----------



## Lightyose (May 17, 2017)




----------



## Alkéryn (May 17, 2017)

Darkyose said:


>



The original song is pretty bad but it have a lot of great remix xD


----------



## SG854 (May 17, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> Well daoko have goods songs


Ya its a good laid back song. This is another cool laid back song. I was listening to Ladies Code other songs and they sound like they are targeted to teen girls, but this one is cool, I'm down with this song. Lyrics are cool too, it keeps with the whole galaxy universe theme, 02, gravity and such.


----------



## SG854 (May 17, 2017)

Some 2pac. He has some confessions with that second verse.


----------



## EthanAddict (May 17, 2017)




----------



## Issac (May 17, 2017)

Some slow and mellow electronica. 
Sasha - Linepulse


----------



## Alkéryn (May 18, 2017)

Devil Sold His Soul - Time


----------



## VinsCool (May 18, 2017)

It's pretty good.


----------



## Alkéryn (May 18, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> It's pretty good.
> 
> View attachment 87126


flac.mp3 ? duh ?
why is it called junk ? 
i don't understand xD


----------



## VinsCool (May 18, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> flac.mp3 ? duh ?
> why is it called junk ?
> i don't understand xD


You answered your own question.


----------



## Ricken (May 18, 2017)

Pretty good band, haven't been listening to them for long


----------



## Captain_N (May 18, 2017)

06 - Chapter 03 ''Relief''   from Ikaruga


----------



## fedehda (May 18, 2017)

I've listened to this band for the first time last week and I loved it.


----------



## Lightyose (May 18, 2017)




----------



## SG854 (May 18, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> Well i have dozens of playlists but here is the long ass one where i don't filter / order every thing so you have a lot of different gender since i don't always listen to the same things but whenever i like something, i add it there
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLtuQ0P--dLnwb78V9LdEy0DAFGvZKfMnt
> 
> And as for same time, go around 80th / 150th in the playlist
> actually you can begin from the beguining and skip what you don't like ^^


I checked out your playlist, and I saw IU Album Chat-SHIRE, the song Zeze is awesome. She wrote all the songs her self.
This is an acoustic version of it. Its super catchy, I use to listen to this song on repeat when it first came it out.


----------



## LittleFlame (May 18, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (May 18, 2017)




----------



## DinohScene (May 18, 2017)




----------



## Issac (May 18, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> flac.mp3 ? duh ?
> why is it called junk ?
> i don't understand xD





Alkéryn said:


> flac.mp3 ? duh ?
> why is it called junk ?
> i don't understand xD


It's common for some converters to keep the original file format in the title. Like "from flac to mp3".


----------



## LittleFlame (May 18, 2017)

@LuieLama


----------



## Chary (May 18, 2017)

@ScarletKohaku 
<3 these covers are great


----------



## LittleFlame (May 18, 2017)

Chary said:


> @ScarletKohaku
> <3 these covers are great



you never listened to Juby before? she has some great covers including the Erased Opening, i believe I linked that one to you before


----------



## Chary (May 18, 2017)

LittleFlame said:


> you never listened to Juby before? she has some great covers including the Erased Opening, i believe I linked that one to you before


I do remember having listened to some of their stuff, but it had totally slipped my mind.


----------



## LittleFlame (May 18, 2017)

Chary said:


> I do remember having listened to some of their stuff, but it had totally slipped my mind.


fair enough


----------



## EthanAddict (May 18, 2017)




----------



## DinohScene (May 18, 2017)




----------



## Alkéryn (May 18, 2017)

Issac said:


> It's common for some converters to keep the original file format in the title. Like "from flac to mp3".


Ho i see, thanks ^^
But as an audiophile when i have files in flac, i keep them that way
Most of my local files are flac btw xP


----------



## Lightyose (May 18, 2017)




----------



## fedehda (May 18, 2017)

Nobody is listening to some Audioslave/Soundgarden/Temple of the dog stuff right now? I'm kind of sad right now and nostalgic


----------



## SG854 (May 18, 2017)

fedehda said:


> Nobody is listening to some Audioslave/Soundgarden/Temple of the dog stuff right now? I'm kind of sad right now and nostalgic


Haven't listened to them in along while. Too much music to keep up.


----------



## Issac (May 18, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> Ho i see, thanks ^^
> But as an audiophile when i have files in flac, i keep them that way
> Most of my local files are flac btw xP


Well, he probably got them in mp3 format considering the folder name


----------



## DinohScene (May 18, 2017)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (May 18, 2017)

I miss this game so much. Needs a reboot to the roots; if they made this the right way, I'd be inclined to buy a PS4 so much faster.



"Have you ever experienced any hardship in your life?"


----------



## DinohScene (May 18, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> "Have you ever experienced any hardship in your life?"



If only you'd know...


----------



## indev97 (May 18, 2017)

Blur-Song 2.And some Gorillaz.


----------



## SG854 (May 19, 2017)

Man, the Soul Blade series has some good ass music. Definitely some of the best fighting game music ever.






This one is different from the top one.


----------



## DinohScene (May 19, 2017)

Post-hardcore 80's cover.
Nothing better then that <З


----------



## Jack Daniels (May 19, 2017)

you're not alone!


----------



## Glyptofane (May 21, 2017)




----------



## SG854 (May 21, 2017)

Some Kickass fighting game music.


----------



## MartyDreamy (May 21, 2017)

I fucking love it


----------



## Deleted-355425 (May 21, 2017)

From trainspotting 2


----------



## DinohScene (May 21, 2017)




----------



## Jack Daniels (May 21, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (May 21, 2017)




----------



## Jack Daniels (May 21, 2017)

another sick one:


----------



## leonmagnus99 (May 23, 2017)

i had this one here on loop since yesterday, i know i'm weird.


----------



## VinsCool (May 24, 2017)




----------



## BARNWEY (May 24, 2017)

Here's a few I've been listening to:



If someone looks up this band, the singer looks like a METAL COLONEL SANDERS


----------



## SG854 (May 24, 2017)

Dj Mix done by Yuzo Koshiro himself. Maker of this games music, Streets of Rage. He also DJ this at some club in Tokyo.
You can find the video on Youtube.
When you look at the comments section on youtube, some guy also played this mix on some radio station in Austria.


----------



## VinsCool (May 27, 2017)




----------



## BARNWEY (May 27, 2017)

VinsCool said:


>



Dude, YESSSS!


----------



## GhostLatte (May 28, 2017)




----------



## Logan Pockrus (May 28, 2017)

EDIT:  I actually prefer this cover to the original, which is quite a rare feat for a cover.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (May 29, 2017)

Some good, quality music to reflect your life on.


You might just cry.


----------



## bicnoodle (May 29, 2017)

headphone users feast your ears on this... (no pls don't) and for my OSU! players out there.... HIME HIME


----------



## rileysrjay (May 29, 2017)

This is real country!


----------



## YugamiSekai (May 29, 2017)

lit summer miku music


----------



## Windowlicker (May 31, 2017)

Synthwave, new wave, vaporwave, David Bowie stuff, Command and Conquer music and classical(Mussorgsky, Tchaikovsky, Mozart etc.) as well. It was a sleepless night yesterday and it's almost 9 in the morning now. But right now, this is what I'm listening to. Simply majestic.


----------



## Xoo00o0o0o (May 31, 2017)

I love me some Childish Gambino. Awaken, My Love is probably my favorite album too.


----------



## SG854 (May 31, 2017)




----------



## plasturion (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jun 1, 2017)

Because I'm a weeb


----------



## Jayro (Jun 1, 2017)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



SG854 said:


>



Good shit right thurrrr.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## Hanafuda (Jun 1, 2017)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## ned (Jun 8, 2017)

Just finished making this, thoughts / feedback welcome 
it samples Carmela - Io Mi Ricordo


----------



## Dmafra (Jun 8, 2017)

Don Mclean - American pie


----------



## Ricken (Jun 10, 2017)

I thank SilvaGunner for introducing me to this amazing thing


----------



## Boogieboo6 (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jun 12, 2017)

Listen to it with the sunrise.


----------



## Trojaner (Jun 12, 2017)

Bang the Day


----------



## plasturion (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## coolfuze (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## DinohScene (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## ned (Jun 12, 2017)

Another remix by yours truly


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## DinohScene (Jun 13, 2017)

Fucking Kelly Family


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Jun 13, 2017)

these XD

and this, because it's cube mate


----------



## Bernhard (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## ShroomKing (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jun 14, 2017)

It's a sunglasses & lemonade day. 2DAY.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jun 15, 2017)

It's like if music did drugs on you.


----------



## TamarindoJuice (Jun 15, 2017)




----------



## plasturion (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## Ricken (Jun 16, 2017)

Makes me cry easier than Vector to the Heavens...


----------



## Depravo (Jun 16, 2017)

Released today but last week I saw them perform it live.


----------



## Veho (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## plasturion (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## Deleted_11405 (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## Ricken (Jun 18, 2017)

Except in .flac format <3
EDIT; .wv format, close enough


----------



## Alexander_86 (Jun 19, 2017)

this one


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jun 19, 2017)

Music to melt to.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jun 20, 2017)

Great album, but the album cover is borderline porn, so here's this:


----------



## SG854 (Jun 22, 2017)

I love the music in Pokemon games. I'll sometimes not play and just stand around in the game listening to the music.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Jun 22, 2017)

These days i seem to be loving Four songs in particular:


----------



## gui710 (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Todderbert (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## BlueFox gui (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## RustInPeace (Jun 23, 2017)

I can post this everyday, I've listened to this song so many damn times the last 2 weeks, I wish I was counting because I swear it's close to 50. Pop music really isn't the same anymore.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## Returnofganon (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## RustInPeace (Jun 24, 2017)

Great movie by the way.


----------



## Veho (Jun 25, 2017)




----------



## DinohScene (Jun 27, 2017)




----------



## Subtle Demise (Jun 27, 2017)

For some reason it's been stuck in my head all day.


----------



## HoroHoro (Jun 27, 2017)

R.I.P Prodigy


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 27, 2017)

A bit of this:

And also this:

Basically, everyday robots...


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 27, 2017)

@VinsCool


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 27, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> @VinsCool



I approve of this! As always!


----------



## Windowlicker (Jun 27, 2017)




----------



## Subtle Demise (Jun 27, 2017)




----------



## DinohScene (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## bennyman123abc (Jun 28, 2017)

popokakapetu said:


>



OMG @Chary IS IN THIS ONE!!!

But seriously though, I'm listening to Be Concerned by Twenty One Pilots. Too lazy to look up a link on YouTube


----------



## SG854 (Jun 30, 2017)




----------



## Todderbert (Jun 30, 2017)

Inspiration for me.  Would love to make these tunes...damn.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 30, 2017)




----------



## DinohScene (Jun 30, 2017)




----------



## smileyhead (Jun 30, 2017)




----------



## Ricken (Jun 30, 2017)

They've got me.  Hook, line, and sinker.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 30, 2017)




----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## ned (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## plasturion (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 2, 2017)

Cry about it.


----------



## Latyana (Jul 2, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tAoME_aMm1w 

boom dada T.O.P. literally been playing in my head today. guess its a k-pop kind of day here. XD


----------



## RustInPeace (Jul 2, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> snip



Thanks to you, what started as wanting to find the episode where that Ash butt shaking took place, for GIF purposes, turned into watching the current Sun/Moon series, being up to episode 30 (I assume there are more, but they haven't been posted in my usual places). Surprisingly enjoying that show, and this is someone who hasn't really watched Pokemon this in depth since Misty left, so, end of Gen 2? I saw a couple scenes from XY&Z, and I think 2 episodes, however long the Ash vs. Alain match was, really enjoyed that, animation was top notch, but I latched onto this particular series, namely because it's sillier. The animation, nowhere near as slick as XY&Z, does actually lend itself to really stupid, funny anime bits, faces namely. I'm at a point where I just want to watch stuff without thinking too much and this show satisfies me in that respect. 

To stay on topic.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jul 2, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> Thanks to you, what started as wanting to find the episode where that Ash butt shaking took place, for GIF purposes, turned into watching the current Sun/Moon series, being up to episode 30 (I assume there are more, but they haven't been posted in my usual places). Surprisingly enjoying that show, and this is someone who hasn't really watched Pokemon this in depth since Misty left, so, end of Gen 2? I saw a couple scenes from XY&Z, and I think 2 episodes, however long the Ash vs. Alain match was, really enjoyed that, animation was top notch, but I latched onto this particular series, namely because it's sillier. The animation, nowhere near as slick as XY&Z, does actually lend itself to really stupid, funny anime bits, faces namely. I'm at a point where I just want to watch stuff without thinking too much and this show satisfies me in that respect.
> 
> To stay on topic.



oh cool, nice you enjoyed
i just don't liked so much Sun&Moon animation, it's very poor and don't have so much frames like XY&Z


----------



## Zekamon (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## zfreeman (Jul 2, 2017)

Lost Paradise - Juliette Valduriez


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## AtomSmasherMazionga (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## Issac (Jul 3, 2017)

She managed to get nominated for best pop, best rock and best metal with her latest album. 
I'm a proud owner of an autographed and numbered copy of it. Also got a piece of film from one of the music videos. It's nice.

Anna von Hausswolff - Come Wander With Me / Deliverance


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## Luglige (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## HugaTheFox (Jul 3, 2017)

2nd Favorite song


----------



## SickPuppy (Jul 3, 2017)

[MEDIA][/MEDIA]


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 3, 2017)

Im listening to "end of green - de(ad)generation"


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## Alexander_86 (Jul 10, 2017)

this one


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## Roomsaver (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## Diego788 (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Jul 12, 2017)

Thanks @DinohScene


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 12, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Thanks @DinohScene




YOU GAVE IT UP FOR LUV, YOU GAVE IT UP FOR LUUUHUUUHUUV!!!!

Greyson fucking Falls <З


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 14, 2017)




----------



## DinohScene (Jul 14, 2017)




----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jul 14, 2017)




----------



## plasturion (Jul 14, 2017)




----------



## ned (Jul 15, 2017)

Not sure which mix turned out better.


----------



## LinkBlaBla (Jul 15, 2017)

BEST GUITAR SOLO EVER!!!!


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 15, 2017)

Not really a song, it's a mix, but there's some good stuff in there:

If you like that, check out the channel, or watch djcutman on Twitch every Saturday at 3PM ET when he streams chiptune mixes live


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Jul 17, 2017)

http://67.159.62.2/anime_ost/ano-hi...imi ga Kureta mono~ (10 years after Ver.).mp3

Secret Base ;_;


----------



## RustInPeace (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## DinohScene (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## Ricken (Jul 19, 2017)




----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Jul 20, 2017)




----------



## LinkBlaBla (Jul 21, 2017)

seriously im crying this song is so intense !

R.I.P CHESTER!


----------



## plasturion (Jul 22, 2017)




----------



## ned (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## RustInPeace (Jul 24, 2017)

My new best thing on Youtube ever.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 24, 2017)




----------



## Alexander_86 (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## DinohScene (Jul 26, 2017)




----------



## Abu_Senpai (Jul 26, 2017)

A great theme song for an amazing game


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 26, 2017)

Can't believe it's already 5 years ago.
Edit: that Krysta left the band.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jul 26, 2017)

The Residents' Commercial Album. The following is just a sample of the album.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 26, 2017)




----------



## ShonenJump (Jul 26, 2017)




----------



## kbmarinha (Jul 26, 2017)

At this exact  moment, Old Mcdonalds you cant listen anything you want when you have kids


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 26, 2017)

dsionr4 said:


> *snip*



Extremely relevant.


----------



## CitizenSnips (Jul 26, 2017)

specifically listening to Metal Gods rn, but i'm going through the whole album


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 26, 2017)




----------



## Abu_Senpai (Jul 29, 2017)

Dont judge me


----------



## plasturion (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## DarkDante (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## DinohScene (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## Jack Daniels (Jul 31, 2017)

alright! here's a new one to listen to:


----------



## Jhynjhiruu (Jul 31, 2017)

Starmaschine2000 by Wintergatan


----------



## Jack Daniels (Jul 31, 2017)

and another one:


--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

and the last one for this day:


----------



## Ryccardo (Jul 31, 2017)

7 PM - Animal Crossing Gamecube


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Aug 2, 2017)

Spoiler: Spoilers



It's alright, get ready for the night
Of your life
Stars will shine so bright
They say, we're dancin' the stress away
Hey Hey
This beat gets underneath your feet
Right now
Together we will meet
This place will blow your mind away
Hey Hey
Welcome to the club now!
Gonna pump it up now!
This is an emergency!
Music is my galaxy!
Welcome to the club now! Everybody up now!
We've got it goin' on!
Till the break of dawn!
Welcome to the club now!
Gonna pump it up now!
This is an emergency!
Music is my galaxy!
Welcome to the club now!
Everybody's up now!
We've got it goin' on!
Till the break of dawn!
So put the record on, on, on, on, on!
O-O-O-O-On!
So put the record on!
O-O-O-O-On!
O-O-O-O-On!
P-P-P-Put the record o-o-o-o-on!
To the club now!







Spoiler: Spoiler 2



Go now, if you want it,
Another world awaits you.
Don't you give up on it,
You bite the hand that feeds you.

All alone, cold fields you wander,
Memories of it cloud your sight,
Fills your dreams to raise your slumber.
Lost your way, a fallen knight.

Hold now, aim is steady.
Another world awaits you.
One thousand years, you ready?
The otherworld, it takes you

Go into the sand, and the dust, and the sky.
Go now, there's no better plan, than to do or to die.
Free me, pray to the fayth in the face of the light
Feed me, fill me with sin, and get ready to fight.

Gotta Fight!

Hope dies, and you wander
The otherworld, it makes you.
Dreams, they rip asunder
The otherworld, it hates you.

Free now, ride up on it
Up to the heights, it takes you
Go now, if you want it
Another world awaits you.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 3, 2017)

@VinsCool


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 3, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> @VinsCool



Absolutely! Always making me feel good.


----------



## XXXTORTELLINI (Aug 3, 2017)

Live up to my name - Baka not nice
Wait song just changed not the same - Kyle


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## smileyhead (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## DaFixer (Aug 3, 2017)

When play it loud and in the repeat mode it will works great against neighbors that play too much dutch music


----------



## Jack Daniels (Aug 3, 2017)

and then i found this one:


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## Abu_Senpai (Aug 4, 2017)

A Classic~


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## DaFixer (Aug 4, 2017)

When it finally weekend, drinking beer and play this song loud.
The Dutch guys on this forum will understand it


----------



## Jack Daniels (Aug 4, 2017)

since my snes cables are finaly in, and i'm in the mood for repairing it:

with traditional russian dancing!


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## plasturion (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## Ricken (Aug 5, 2017)

Perfect for when I just want a good beat with vocals a bit lighter than most of my music library


----------



## slaphappygamer (Aug 5, 2017)

Rebelution, all of Courage to Grow.


----------



## daweasel27 (Aug 5, 2017)

In Between - Linkin Park


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## RustInPeace (Aug 5, 2017)

I call this exorcising a demon, as its been haunting my mind the last 24 hours and a listen will do the trick.


----------



## Benja81 (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## DinohScene (Aug 7, 2017)

@gudenau ty for reminding me about it.


----------



## Alexander_86 (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## Beerus (Aug 7, 2017)

lt as f


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## DinohScene (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## Deleted-355425 (Aug 8, 2017)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 8, 2017)

You can tell the acid hit @4:17.


----------



## plasturion (Aug 8, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (Aug 8, 2017)

It's relaxing for me.


----------



## plasturion (Aug 8, 2017)




----------



## GBAer (Aug 8, 2017)

There's nothing like a good WHAT! WHAT!


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Aug 9, 2017)

Such nostalgia


----------



## ishygdaft (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## Alexander_86 (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## DinohScene (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 10, 2017)

When you want to listen to Lil Ugly Mane, but you're just too lugubrious.


----------



## Veho (Aug 11, 2017)




----------



## Abu_Senpai (Aug 11, 2017)




----------



## vinstage (Aug 11, 2017)




----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 11, 2017)

Can't get this out of my head today


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Aug 12, 2017)

I am listening to music 2-4 hours each day so pardon the frequent posts!

Right now i have this on:


----------



## GearCross (Aug 12, 2017)

Daily dosage of lo-fi


----------



## Turxa (Aug 12, 2017)

I'm listening to a Turkish playlist on YouTube, and am currently playing this song.


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 13, 2017)

Those weekend wars.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## WeedZ (Aug 14, 2017)

VinsCool said:


>



That's such a great album


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## Alexander_86 (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## DinohScene (Aug 14, 2017)

Nothing beats "Punk goes pop"


----------



## Touko White (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## RustInPeace (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## Abu_Senpai (Aug 15, 2017)

SUBEME LA RADIO baby!


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## DinohScene (Aug 15, 2017)

God I hate the rubbish they spat out in their new album ;/


----------



## plasturion (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (Aug 15, 2017)

Probably my favourite musical artist of all time. RIP.


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## Depravo (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## DinohScene (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## Jarmenti (Aug 16, 2017)

The epic solo starting at 4:28... gets me every time!


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## annagaminggirl (Aug 16, 2017)

I am listening to the first album of 30 seconds to Mars. Adore the voice of Jared Leto! He is perfect!


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## tetrabrik (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## DinohScene (Aug 17, 2017)

Might not be Post-hardcore but fuck you, it's Punk goes Pop anyway!


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## DinohScene (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 17, 2017)

If only Sonic Mania could've been released earlier than the 29th.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## Deleted-355425 (Aug 17, 2017)

give this one a try!


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## Deleted-355425 (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## DinohScene (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## Returnofganon (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## Gnarmagon (Aug 17, 2017)

I hear the Chaos Dragon pretty often because the End of the Anime makes me sad  :



but at the moment i am hearing this one XD:


You have to go to 0:33


----------



## mrjc1238 (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## Rodrigo Mafra (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## Abu_Senpai (Aug 18, 2017)




----------



## EthanAddict (Aug 18, 2017)

Slayer - Scarstruck(local, not online )


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 18, 2017)




----------



## Abu_Senpai (Aug 19, 2017)




----------



## JellyPerson (Aug 19, 2017)




----------



## Alex3dss (Aug 19, 2017)




----------



## WeedZ (Aug 20, 2017)

90s had the best music


----------



## pandavova (Aug 20, 2017)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/o-oooooooooo-aaaae-a-a-i-a-u.481221/


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## WeedZ (Aug 21, 2017)

More 90s cause I'm in a nostalgic rut


----------



## Beerus (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## dAVID_ (Aug 21, 2017)

I like listening to this Youtube channel.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCkaDL2jW6b0muFxSSMA_v9Q/featured

But my favorite song has got to be this one:


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## Touko White (Aug 21, 2017)

don't ask why xD


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 21, 2017)

It's been stuck in me head since yesterday.


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## RustInPeace (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Aug 24, 2017)

Warning: buttcrack.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## RustInPeace (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (Aug 24, 2017)

I love Monkey Ball


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 24, 2017)

It's a circus



for your brain.


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## TheTruePie (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## Abu_Senpai (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## YTElias (Aug 26, 2017)

Lycanroc said:


> I've seen a few threads like this on GBAtemp already, but they all died a few years ago, so here's a new one.
> 
> So, just post whatever song you're listening to right now.



dotto


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Aug 27, 2017)

That momment when the beat drops


----------



## YTElias (Aug 27, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> That momment when the beat drops



That moment when the bomb drops


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Aug 27, 2017)

YTElias said:


> That moment when the bomb drops



What do you mean?


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Aug 27, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


>



im actually listening to that rn and i was going to post it on this thread


----------



## plasturion (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## proflayton123 (Aug 27, 2017)

Clairo - bubblegum


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## andzalot55 (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## DinohScene (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## Subtle Demise (Aug 28, 2017)

I love to listen to this when I'm drunk. It's basically what happens when you smoke DMT and try to read the Bible.
It's also considered industrial music. What a strange world we live in.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Aug 28, 2017)

I watched the Hitmans Bodyguard and damn Samuel L Jackson can sing quite well!


----------



## plasturion (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## Touko White (Aug 29, 2017)

great cover and amazing voice.


----------



## Xathya (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## ScarletDreamz (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## DinohScene (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## DarkFlare69 (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## Abu_Senpai (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Deleted-355425 (Sep 1, 2017)

Give this one a try, it will make you feel better


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Sep 1, 2017)

Just found this English and Arabic Megamix. Easily the best i have ever heard!


----------



## Issac (Sep 1, 2017)

Super into this album!


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Sep 1, 2017)

Spoiler: Tired of Sex









Spoiler: I Just Threw Out the Love of My Dreams









Spoiler: The Futurescope Trilogy


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## dAVID_ (Sep 2, 2017)

Right now I'm listening David Bowie.


----------



## Seliph (Sep 2, 2017)

This. I'm not sure if it's amazing or the worst thing I've ever heard.


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Sep 2, 2017)

I absolutely don't want to swim or sleep like a shark does.


----------



## plasturion (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Sep 4, 2017)

Imagination rhymes with imagination, take that, Waka Flocka.


----------



## RustInPeace (Sep 5, 2017)

Just finished clearing White and now that theme's a new favorite.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## Ricken (Sep 5, 2017)

Sonic vocal tracks are cool


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## plasturion (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## 8BitWonder (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## DinohScene (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## Termer (Sep 6, 2017)

"Time After Time" - Cyndi Lauper (I watched Napoleon Dynamite last night xD) It's at *5:00 *in the video


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Sep 6, 2017)

Elevators or supermarkets?


----------



## SG854 (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## SG854 (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## DinohScene (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## Deleted-355425 (Sep 8, 2017)

i cant be the only one who loves tunes like this:


----------



## Termer (Sep 8, 2017)

mech said:


> i cant be the only one who loves tunes like this:



No, this sounds awesome. I need to check this out!


----------



## 68scorpio (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## Abu_Senpai (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## plasturion (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## rileysrjay (Sep 10, 2017)

Yes, I'm 17 and I like Sinatra. Some of the best music I've ever heard imo (also this song is freaking awesome in that kingsmen movie trailer):


----------



## 68scorpio (Sep 10, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> Yes, I'm 17 and I like Sinatra. Some of the best music I've ever heard imo (also this song is freaking awesome in that kingsmen movie trailer):



Sinatra is ear candy. Gene Kelly too.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 10, 2017)

I'm scum.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Sep 13, 2017)




----------



## KiiWii (Sep 13, 2017)




----------



## Haider Raza (Sep 14, 2017)

I don't know how I found this one. 





(Youtube is full of weird stuff)


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Sep 14, 2017)

Tk rocks!


----------



## Deleted_11405 (Sep 16, 2017)

i listen to Trible H - Number9 :

since i slammin i rhyme to the slamminist when it comes to the break sucker beats can haNDLE TIS shit  move along when i rhyme with another the

kind that what keeps the party going under this anthem the anthem keeps the party dancing wont play another song you get a chance to this

made the music what the mouth but i turn it out you one sucker get sit by seducion  brothers be like bitches in a line of the switches bring that

beat back annoiable scrat like my checks so they ask me or ask me we're on the same label when on the way to back so wobble on the rhymeline

to the other waxi do my mic swallowmix go on the switch the nine is a classic   am the master who you asking bitch turn it on to the hiphop song

do not try to test me do i want get it messy got my 9 milimeter and my 9 mili-squeeker my 9 is beatup when its time get it wheel i want to come

together all together suckers line slow off the mu-ja-tape out of the double your a rebel wanna holder i run you over for fun son i like charles

handsome but i'm truely jesus and a much more handsome what anthem anthem keep the party dancing the end end  keep the party dancing  go

the anthem to keep the party dancing go go go voodoo since i'm slammin i rhymhe to the slamminist like goddammnitt i ran out of time i'm a new

sl_uckoblivage the anthemist running sucker i'll show you the sucker when you come to this  brought bully and fist there's no slammin how low

you asking sin you where wet  why all the sled keeper who will coming this sucker is gonna sad


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## Touko White (Sep 17, 2017)

title.wma from Windows XP.
Fitting as I am installing W7 ATM on my sister's laptop.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Sep 17, 2017)

You little fuckers need slug in your life.


----------



## plasturion (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## plasturion (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## YTElias (Sep 18, 2017)

actually the splatoon 2 marina /ppearl song


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 19, 2017)




----------



## mgrev (Sep 19, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Sep 19, 2017)

I strangely love this a bit too much.


----------



## mgrev (Sep 19, 2017)

and this


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Sep 20, 2017)

@39:35 It's a good album, but I think S,S,S is my favorite track.


----------



## plasturion (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## A Burnt Taco (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## Abu_Senpai (Sep 21, 2017)

One of the best themes from the game


----------



## plasturion (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Sep 23, 2017)




----------



## plasturion (Sep 23, 2017)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Sep 23, 2017)

Yes, it is what you're thinking it is.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## Baoulettes (Sep 24, 2017)

This !


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## SG854 (Sep 26, 2017)

mgrev said:


>



Thats song is groooooovyyyy.

Lol, does anybody listen to the songs others upload?



plasturion said:


>



That song would be awesome to play on my piano, too bad I don't have 4 hands.



DinohScene said:


>



LOL, bull worth academy. Haven't played that game in a long time.


----------



## drenal (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (Sep 26, 2017)

Currently, dancing to this. Drumstep sure is amazing


----------



## osaka35 (Sep 26, 2017)

This is one of my favorites


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 28, 2017)

@drenal likes this too.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## GensokyoIceFairy (Sep 30, 2017)

Unsurprising given that this is me we're talking about. Though the animation is very cute. <3


----------



## rouge2t7 (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## Lucar (Oct 1, 2017)

I've been playing too much touhou...


----------



## DayVeeBoi (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## slaphappygamer (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 1, 2017)

Take this longing - Leonard Cohen


----------



## Byokugen (Oct 1, 2017)

Unfortunately my upstairs neighbor having sex....


----------



## sarkwalvein (Oct 1, 2017)

Byokugen said:


> Unfortunately my upstairs neighbor having sex....


More reason to listen to a song at a loud volume with headphones on.
Good luck with that!


----------



## leon315 (Oct 1, 2017)

THIS ONE, thx Tim an italian's communication provider:



al so this one, everyone know the 1st half but second definitely rocks!!!


----------



## scionae (Oct 1, 2017)

Also, fav song <3


----------



## Byokugen (Oct 1, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> More reason to listen to a song at a loud volume with headphones on.
> Good luck with that!


Well I can't use headphones, doing some soldering. But I'm almost done, so metal here I come


----------



## drenal (Oct 1, 2017)

@VinsCool likes this too


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Oct 3, 2017)

The movie was epic and i am hyped for S03!


----------



## Seliph (Oct 3, 2017)

RIP


----------



## plasturion (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## drenal (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## DarkFlare69 (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## StackMasher (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## thom_tl (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## DinohScene (Oct 6, 2017)

I just found this fucker hiding on an extremely old flash drive.


----------



## drenal (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## Deleted-355425 (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## drenal (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## Abu_Senpai (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## Zhongtiao1 (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## drenal (Oct 10, 2017)

I need some new music.


----------



## Potato Paste (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## DinohScene (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## Issac (Oct 10, 2017)

Right this very moment:


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Oct 11, 2017)

Play all of these in order, but lower the volume for Ray Parker Jr.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## DinohScene (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## Deleted-355425 (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## vinstage (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## Deleted-355425 (Oct 13, 2017)

vinstage said:


>




i have this in my favs already, +1 rep


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## aykay55 (Oct 14, 2017)

All You Can Handle - Adam Saleh ft. Demarco


----------



## RustInPeace (Oct 14, 2017)

Been enjoying this challenge and the music today.


----------



## plasturion (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## Alexander_86 (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## plasturion (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## drenal (Oct 14, 2017)

One of my favorite songs from his new album


----------



## vinstage (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## Subtle Demise (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## DinohScene (Oct 15, 2017)

Shiet, this is already 10 years old...


----------



## HamBone41801 (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## Abu_Senpai (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## drenal (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 16, 2017)

I've been addicted to these songs lately, sorry about the cheesy music videos, I hope you can get past them and enjoy the music!

Best men at work song imo, the others are good but over played:

My favorite journey song, sorry don't stop believin', but your a close second!

This is a pretty good song too, remembering Marvin Gaye and Jackie Wilson:


--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



drenal said:


>



Every time I hear this song now I laugh because of the baby Groot scene in the beginning of guardians of the Galaxy 2


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## PhantomChu (Oct 17, 2017)

Beneath the Mask - Persona 5 OST


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Oct 17, 2017)

The best music in the world for me now


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## DinohScene (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## drenal (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## Seriel (Oct 19, 2017)

This thread needs more weebtrash


----------



## drenal (Oct 19, 2017)

Seriel said:


> This thread needs more weebtrash



No it doesn't

Anyway, same album, different song


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 20, 2017)

I have to admit, I always haven't been too big of a fan of pink Floyd. But I'm starting to get into their music:

IF YOU DONT EAT ANY MEAT, HOW CAN YOU HAVE YOUR PUDDING!?


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## Abu_Senpai (Oct 20, 2017)

A Classic


----------



## Depravo (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## ploggy (Oct 20, 2017)

Covered using the Genesis' YM2612 chip (Sounds much better with headphones)  You should check out his other stuff too


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## plasturion (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## smileyhead (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## LinkBlaBla (Oct 23, 2017)

One of the best lyric iv ever heard listening everyday since it was released a TRUE masterpiece!


----------



## RustInPeace (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## RustInPeace (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## DinohScene (Oct 24, 2017)

Just... wtf.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Oct 24, 2017)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Oct 25, 2017)




----------



## 2DSGamerdude (Oct 25, 2017)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Oct 26, 2017)

Cyndi Lauper's 1983 hit Time After Time.


----------



## Ricken (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## DinohScene (Oct 27, 2017)




----------



## brickmii82 (Oct 27, 2017)




----------



## SG854 (Oct 27, 2017)

@DinohScene Ha ha. Whats with the Spanish music uploads. Do you speak Spanish or are you just interested in the music. 

They play this guy at the Mexican parties my family throws. The ending is awesome. Its amazing how singers can project their voice across the stage without a microphone.


I saw an opera once and I was sitting all the way in the back in the theater, and the singer without a microphone was singing and filling the room with her voice. When she started singing her vibrato it was so loud it started to hurt my ears. Its crazy all this was without a microphone and with me at the back room.

This song my family gets drunk to and sings along. 


Heres another Spanish song.


----------



## SG854 (Oct 27, 2017)

@rileysrjay I have that journey greatest hits album on cd. I have a bunch of 80's rock cd's from before digital music players became popular. 

I heard this song on the radio the other day and I forgot this song existed. I use to listen to it a lot a couple of years ago.


@vinstage Wasn't it you that said you were into Kpop a while back? I think it was in the getting to know your tempers thread or somethin. You do have the Korean flag. If it was you what did you think about Jessica leaving SNSD a few years back? Did you care or not care? Or do you just not care for SNSD?

I like this song from them.


I'll admit I like watching Asian girls sing and dance. I think the best looking is Yuri.
I also like KARA. I first heard them in DJ Max technika tune for the PS VITA. Its a really cool rhythm game. 

@RustInPeace Are you still doing the challenge? The battle music is awesome. The challenge was pretty tough even with ev trained poke's. Pokemon music in general is awesome.


----------



## RustInPeace (Oct 27, 2017)

SG854 said:


> @RustInPeace Are you still doing the challenge? The battle music is awesome. The challenge was pretty tough even with ev trained poke's. Pokemon music in general is awesome.



It depends I guess, I only went through the Right Hand Tourneys, you know with all the leaders and champions, and my Pokemon all went through the game from level 1 to 70s-80s, with no focused EV training. Multiple tries but I pushed through. I can't do that in Battle Subway, but those tournaments, sure. I also did the left hand tourneys to unlock more right hand ones. But yeah, Pokemon music's amazing. Even the Sun/Moon stuff rocked.


----------



## SG854 (Oct 27, 2017)

@RustInPeace HA I see samurai cop under your name. Having all the bad movies covered I see. Tommy Wiseau in Samarai Cop 3, Lisa's revenge.

I would sometimes leave the game on and not play and just stand around so I can hear the music.
I like listening to pokemon cover songs.

This one is really good.


The viola is a cool instrument. It has a deeper lower sound then the violin.
I gotta get back to playing the piano. Hearing it in the song makes me want to play it again.


----------



## RustInPeace (Oct 27, 2017)

SG854 said:


> @RustInPeace HA I see samurai cop under your name. Having all the bad movies covered I see. Tommy Wiseau in Samarai Cop 3, Lisa's revenge.



I still need to see Samurai Cop 2.



I'm playing SoulSilver and made sure to have the sound all the way up during Gym battles, loving both the Johto and Kanto themes. Also the Champion/Red battle theme. Pretty much the sound is on most with HGSS, still the best Pokemon music ever, in my opinion.


----------



## SG854 (Oct 27, 2017)

@RustInPeace That girl is on point with her viola

I never seen samarai cop 2 either, only the first.

Gold, silver and crystal is definitely my favorite gen. The music in those games gives me the chills.

Sun and Moon guitar cover song.


FF Music is awesome too.

This is the craziest Japanese drummer I've seen playing vg music.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Oct 27, 2017)




----------



## RustInPeace (Oct 27, 2017)

I had an "Oh you..." reaction earlier today hearing this as the ending theme to Stardust Crusaders.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Oct 27, 2017)




----------



## plasturion (Oct 27, 2017)




----------



## pasc (Oct 27, 2017)




----------



## sillyrabbit221 (Oct 27, 2017)

My favorite band just released a new song. 

RIYL: Coheed And Cambria, TREOS.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Oct 28, 2017)




----------



## Shadowfied (Oct 28, 2017)

SG854 said:


> @rileysrjay I have that journey greatest hits album on cd. I have a bunch of 80's rock cd's from before digital music players became popular.
> 
> I heard this song on the radio the other day and I forgot this song existed. I use to listen to it a lot a couple of years ago.
> 
> ...



Well if Jessica never left we wouldnt have gotten


----------



## SANIC (Oct 28, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Oct 29, 2017)

You can take the intro or leave it alone, the verse part is meh, but the chorus evokes the old Evanescence and that is nice. 
Fite me. 



And does it count as "listening to" if I'm watching a music video on mute? Because I'm watching this one but it ain't for the music:


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Oct 29, 2017)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Oct 30, 2017)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## SquidGuy (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Nov 1, 2017)




----------



## Issac (Nov 1, 2017)




----------



## Harumyne (Nov 2, 2017)

It may sound cliche but the drop is fat and I heard it at a psytrance rave.. :•


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Nov 2, 2017)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## plasturion (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## plasturion (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## drenal (Nov 5, 2017)

I can't find a video of it so I'll just post the name, I guess.
Big Head Todd and the Monsters - Mind


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## smileyhead (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## drenal (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## hii915 (Nov 8, 2017)

The opener off one of my favorite death metal records of all time.  For me it is this, Left Hand Path, and In The Nightshade Eclipse as my favorite album of all time.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## Plstic (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## drenal (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## pandavova (Nov 11, 2017)

https://open.spotify.com/album/5MUvLEG2znA3JSRfUQ2czS


----------



## drenal (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## randy5061 (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## drenal (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (Nov 11, 2017)

Sonic Adventure - It Doesn't Matter


----------



## Veho (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## drenal (Nov 12, 2017)

i should probably stop clogging up this thread now


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Nov 12, 2017)

I think I'm going to stop listening to new rap music...or at least American rap music. I can't even tell if this is a joke, like Tyler the Creator's alter-ego.....but at least that kind of presented itself as a joke.


----------



## freestile (Nov 12, 2017)

The latest song I produced for a local emcee around my parts. He came out pretty tight. More in the real lyrical hip hop fashion.
Not really like the kiddie stuff out today. Word.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 13, 2017)

@VinsCool you're now playing in your head:


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Nov 13, 2017)

I heard this 


and it reminded me of this


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Nov 15, 2017)

-----
The other video for the same song is better, but.....see it for yourself; caters to 3-D.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Nov 16, 2017)

Doing too many drugs will do this to you.


----------



## YeezusWalks (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## freestile (Nov 17, 2017)

I only been listening to stuff we've been doing. Just to see what I need to go back and do, what I could correct etc, etc. So this is the latest Anomaly and FreestleSteve collabo. Real Hip Hop. Not that skinny boy jean emo stuff some of these heads love.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## SG854 (Nov 20, 2017)

Michael Jackson is Awesome




Heaaaart Break Hoteeeel!


--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



H1B1Esquire said:


>



Oh Hell Ya. Some Gwen Stafani


----------



## Durelle (Nov 20, 2017)




----------



## Subtle Demise (Nov 20, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> Doing too many drugs will do this to you.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 20, 2017)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Nov 20, 2017)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## Oleboy555 (Nov 21, 2017)

starts at 0:30


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## SG854 (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## Xoo00o0o0o (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## dAVID_ (Nov 22, 2017)

Soundtrack from the final battle in Homestuck.


----------



## SG854 (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## SpiffyJUNIOR (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## drenal (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## Ethevion (Nov 24, 2017)

Been really into violins and orchestral music lately


----------



## whostolemywaffle (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## DinohScene (Nov 24, 2017)

;D


----------



## MockyLock (Nov 24, 2017)

https://theophany-rmx.bandcamp.com/track/the-clockworks

Every Zelda player should've listened to this album.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Nov 24, 2017)

back when hip hop was great.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## Issac (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## Veho (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## raystriker (Nov 26, 2017)

Give it a chance.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Nov 28, 2017)

@DinohScene dang it, it plays in my head.


----------



## MrMcTiller (Nov 28, 2017)




----------



## wafflestick (Nov 28, 2017)

check it yo


----------



## 330 (Nov 28, 2017)




----------



## Alexander_86 (Nov 28, 2017)




----------



## DinohScene (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## Youkai (Nov 29, 2017)

I think this has a great feeling to it ..


And of course a long time favorite

I like the Smap version best but the version by AKB (very similiar) is good as well !


----------



## sarkwalvein (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## DinohScene (Dec 1, 2017)

I'm severely disappointed by the lack of Post-hardcore lately from meself.
I should listen to it more..


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Dec 1, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> I should listen to it more..



Good album, but @29:29 if you're feeling nostalgic


----------



## vinstage (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Dec 3, 2017)

Living the life


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## MeowMeowMeow (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## DinohScene (Dec 6, 2017)

The wrong impression!
The wrong impression~ ♫


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## SANIC (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## gnmmarechal (Dec 8, 2017)

Well, I'm once again listening to Antonín Dvořák's New World Symphony in a loop.


----------



## Issac (Dec 8, 2017)

Listening to my friends new single on repeat!


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 10, 2017)

I think this says enough.


----------



## Plstic (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## XDel (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## djnate27 (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Dec 11, 2017)

https://soundcloud.com/pawprintandrew/heavy-rotation-002


----------



## MeowMeowMeow (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## GBAer (Dec 11, 2017)

What What!!!


----------



## MeowMeowMeow (Dec 11, 2017)

GBAer said:


> What What!!!



if you start with this one then....


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 11, 2017)

Dem tears, every fucking times ;-;


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## Beerus (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## RustInPeace (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## MaverickWellington (Dec 14, 2017)

People seem to dislike The Fragile but I think it's a really nice mix of Pretty Hate Machine and The Downward Spiral in music and tone.


----------



## plasturion (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## RustInPeace (Dec 15, 2017)

I just learned that Warrel Dane of Sanctuary and Nevermore passed away this week due to a heart attack, so I have to listen to a song of his out of respect. RIP.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## Ricken (Dec 18, 2017)

Slowly growing to like them..


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## DinohScene (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## RustInPeace (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## ry755 (Dec 19, 2017)

Lycanroc said:


> So, just post whatever song you're listening to right now.



Well it's not letting me post a video but I'm listening to Daft Punk - Around the World.


----------



## SG854 (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## Deleted-355425 (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## SG854 (Dec 19, 2017)

mech said:


>



Sickick is pretty sick.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Dec 20, 2017)

I was in the future, playing the game this will be based from


and this sounds similar to the soundtrack when you get out of Neo Tokyo.


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Dec 20, 2017)

I hate most Christmas music (Vinny G. gets a pass, always), but I'll give a pass to this....because I haven't heard it for 20+ years.


----------



## MrMcTiller (Dec 20, 2017)

Don't ask why...


----------



## wafflestick (Dec 20, 2017)

this new album by Asking Alexandria literally blew my mind to bits


----------



## MrMcTiller (Dec 20, 2017)

Can anyone give me suicide prevention help?


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Dec 20, 2017)

MrMcTiller said:


> Can anyone give me suicide prevention help?



I would make a Logic joke, but.....you get this


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 20, 2017)

MrMcTiller said:


> Can anyone give me suicide prevention help?


http://www.suicide.org/


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Dec 20, 2017)

came out in 2000.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Jack Daniels (Dec 20, 2017)

for our german x-mas lovers!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


(LOL)and here are my wishes (LOL)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

and my deepest feelings about the x-mas music i hear on the radio and on the streets are in the title:


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## SG854 (Dec 21, 2017)

WTF is this? Why is Snoop Dogg in this song? Snoops lyrics are lame. Theres like no point for him to be in this song. 
And WTF happened to Snoop Lion? First it was Snoop Dogg, then Snoop Lion, then Snoopzilla, now its idk.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## vinstage (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## RattletraPM (Dec 21, 2017)

Getting ready to play a pirate-themed RPG with my friends 
Other than that, I'm listening to a lot of metal VGM covers lately, such as this awesome Gourmet Race one. Who knew Kirby and Metal would go so well togheter?


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Dec 22, 2017)

Not mine, but I wouldn't mind holding this; 2bad4me, I'm a non-bundle pleeb.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## DinohScene (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Dec 24, 2017)

@1:54 could've totally happened in the 90's.


----------



## Briyoda (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## VinsCool (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## Ricken (Dec 25, 2017)

I can't hear this song without getting chills, it just feels 'good' to listen to...


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Dec 25, 2017)

Give this girl a listen


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Dec 28, 2017)




----------



## Xenon Hacks (Dec 28, 2017)




----------



## Polopop123 (Dec 28, 2017)

It’s christmas time so it’s gotta be ‘Stroke on my, lick on my, suck on my cock’. What a classic


----------



## brickmii82 (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## Deleted-355425 (Dec 31, 2017)

listen to the start to finish... you will like it.


----------



## DarkRioru (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## brickmii82 (Jan 1, 2018)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 2, 2018)

Feels like it could be in SMT V.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 4, 2018)




----------



## DinohScene (Jan 4, 2018)

Ty @exangel 
This is exactly the type of music I love <З
aside from Post-Hardcore.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 5, 2018)

I just want the album to come out already.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jan 11, 2018)




----------



## SG854 (Jan 11, 2018)




----------



## XanLoves (Jan 11, 2018)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 11, 2018)




----------



## Lycan911 (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## SG854 (Jan 12, 2018)

Aye, look at that SNES.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jan 13, 2018)

This is a great one,


----------



## RustInPeace (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## DinohScene (Jan 15, 2018)

Throwback time!


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 15, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> Throwback time!



Brings back the memories of GTA Vice City.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## Ricken (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## DinohScene (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## Mr-vip-parking (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## jt_1258 (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## DinohScene (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## DinohScene (Jan 21, 2018)

@VinsCool you're welcome c:


----------



## jt_1258 (Jan 22, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> @VinsCool you're welcome c:



I don't know why but from that thumbnail for the video it looks like it's one of those songs that would end up becoming a meme for no apparent reason
My meme senses are tingling


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## DinohScene (Jan 22, 2018)

jt_1258 said:


> I don't know why but from that thumbnail for the video it looks like it's one of those songs that would end up becoming a meme for no apparent reason
> My meme senses are tingling



Please don't ruin it with disgusting memes.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 23, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> Please don't ruin it with disgusting memes.


Indeed, this song is great.

also


----------



## RustInPeace (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## Kingy (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## Ricken (Jan 27, 2018)

Been stuck on this song for over a week


----------



## Issac (Jan 27, 2018)

fun jazz n anime yo


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## DinohScene (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## DinohScene (Jan 27, 2018)

pls don't judge.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## RustInPeace (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## Issac (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## DinohScene (Jan 28, 2018)

I DON'T CARE IF I EVER BREATHE AGAIN!!!
I THOUGHT YOU LOVED ME MORE THEN THIS *♬*
@BORTZ


----------



## RustInPeace (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## Paranoid V (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## SG854 (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## SG854 (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## DinohScene (Feb 1, 2018)




----------



## Hanafuda (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Feb 5, 2018)




----------



## Xoo00o0o0o (Feb 5, 2018)




----------



## TheGreek Boy (Feb 5, 2018)




----------



## shaunj66 (Feb 5, 2018)

Currently getting down to this classic


----------



## Veho (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Feb 8, 2018)

That's seriously good.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Feb 8, 2018)




----------



## Hanafuda (Feb 9, 2018)

Amy ....


----------



## Veho (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## freestile (Feb 10, 2018)

Latest Collab from 2 members of my crew. Me on the beat. Some real hip hop stuff.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 12, 2018)

Fucking stuck in the 80's ;w;


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## RustInPeace (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## GhostLatte (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## Jayro (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## LightyKD (Feb 14, 2018)

I effing LOVE Black Lightning!


----------



## Paranoid V (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## DinohScene (Feb 14, 2018)

For once, bass heavy headphones are amazing!


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Feb 16, 2018)




----------



## GhostLatte (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## TheGreek Boy (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## tomman321 (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## PrincessLillie (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## GhostLatte (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## Issac (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## GhostLatte (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## SG854 (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## SickPuppy (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## leonmagnus99 (Feb 19, 2018)

SG854 said:


>



this my sh1t *bobbin head*

beat is mad shet dawg *downloads song* Woooh.

here is some i listen to these days.


----------



## SG854 (Feb 19, 2018)

@leonmagnus99 Hell ya some 2pac and DMX. Nas was the sh*t too.


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Feb 19, 2018)

SG854 said:


> @leonmagnus99 Hell ya some 2pac and DMX. Nas was the sh*t too.



i love naaas, you have good taste in music ,you a homie ! hahaha

i love old school, i only listen to old school.
nas /cube/pac/big/eazye/dmx/natedogg/djquik etc.

nowdays rap is all mumble rap, often times when i try to listen to the hip hop of today ,most of it sounds the exact same.
i miss the old gfunk and real hip hop i guess!

edit: the song dont mumble came into mind (humble parody haha, i love kendrick tho, he is one of the only rappers nowadays that sounds old school).


----------



## SG854 (Feb 19, 2018)

leonmagnus99 said:


> i love naaas, you have good taste in music ,you a homie ! hahaha
> 
> i love old school, i only listen to old school.
> nas /cube/pac/big/eazye/dmx/natedogg/djquik etc.
> ...


Ya Kendrick is cool. I like a wide variety of music and styles, old, new, different genres.

Song starts at 0:44


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## plasturion (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## Joyer7319 (Feb 21, 2018)

plasturion said:


>



Led Zeppelin
Houses of the Holy

Yea, I'm old. Dig it.


----------



## SG854 (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## PrincessLillie (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## SG854 (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## Alexander_86 (Feb 23, 2018)

this one


----------



## PrincessLillie (Feb 23, 2018)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Feb 23, 2018)




----------



## Depravo (Feb 23, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Feb 23, 2018)




----------



## freestile (Feb 23, 2018)

My Boy just finished up spitting some fire to one of my latest beats. Had to youtube it. 
You don't hear too many tounges like this dude. Going off with them Abstract lyrical bars.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## GhostLatte (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## DinohScene (Feb 26, 2018)

@VinsCool Do you remember, that night in the pub o' drunks~
Do you remember shouting in chat-n-shit♫
Do you remember that nonsense I typed up and became a hit!


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 26, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> @VinsCool Do you remember, that night in the pub o' drunks~
> Do you remember shouting in chat-n-shit♫
> Do you remember that nonsense I typed up and became a hit!


Do it now, remember it later!


----------



## hiroakihsu (Feb 26, 2018)

Don't know why but this song always gets me high every time I listen to it:


----------



## navimor (Feb 26, 2018)

I'm listening to this:


----------



## TheGreek Boy (Feb 27, 2018)

i hope we win this year


----------



## Ricken (Feb 28, 2018)

I enjoy this song too much...


----------



## T-hug (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## SG854 (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## SG854 (Mar 2, 2018)

80's Club Bangers


----------



## Veho (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## skydancer93 (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## Deleted-355425 (Mar 2, 2018)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



SG854 said:


> 80's Club Bangers





check this version out, gotta admit orgy did it well


----------



## plasturion (Mar 4, 2018)




----------



## Ricken (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## drenal (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## SG854 (Mar 7, 2018)

I haven't posted any Japanese music at all. Heres this song by Mariya Takeuchi. They took down the original. Every time some one uploads this song it gets taken down. Don't know how long this upload will be around till it gets taken down. Have a Listen to this 80's Japanese song before it gets pulled of the site.



And some more Jap music.





mech said:


> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It does have a rock feel to it. I like a lot of 80's electronic and funk music mostly because of my parents. I wasn't alive during the 80's.


----------



## Veho (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## Old (Mar 7, 2018)

This one's been stuck in my head for a few days...
(And by "a few days", I mean 40 years.)


----------



## Dante2405 (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Mar 8, 2018)

Sounds like, "The Shins- Caring is Creepy".


----------



## Subtle Demise (Mar 8, 2018)

This one has been in my head the last few days. If you've ever wondered what would happen if Nine Inch Nails, Nirvana and Syd Barrett-era Pink Floyd got together in 1984, this is pretty much what it would sound like:


----------



## Ricken (Mar 8, 2018)




----------



## Selim873 (Mar 8, 2018)

Been getting back into Hollywood Undead recently after not hearing them for over a year.  Had no idea they had a new album out!


----------



## ry755 (Mar 8, 2018)

Daft Punk - Veridis Quo
It's relaxing


----------



## Old (Mar 9, 2018)

The Kamen Rider Amazon intro song!  (3:37 - 5.00)  Integral part of my youth, forever etched in my psyche!

*"If it is for justice, he will become a DEMON!"*

_"AHHH-MAHH-ZONNNN!!"_


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## DinohScene (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## DinohScene (Mar 12, 2018)

@Ricken


----------



## SG854 (Mar 12, 2018)

More 80's music


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## SG854 (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## vinstage (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Ricken (Mar 12, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> @Ricken



That was pretty enjoyable to hear ^.^

Also, obligatory thread relevance


----------



## Old (Mar 12, 2018)

One of my all time favorites....


----------



## ry755 (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## Ricken (Mar 13, 2018)

Glad to see the band still kickin'


----------



## PrincessLillie (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## SG854 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## leonmagnus99 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## SG854 (Mar 15, 2018)

leonmagnus99 said:


>



You're the same old school rap guy from earlier right?

This song is dedicated to Sathya. It's a cool Pac song.


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Mar 15, 2018)

SG854 said:


> You're the same old school rap guy from earlier right?
> 
> This song is dedicated to Sathya. It's a cool Pac song.



thanks mate will give it a listen, check these 2 out.

frikkin awesome gfunk tunes





@SG854  that pac song is really good thanks, i love yaki kadafi.


----------



## Depravo (Mar 16, 2018)

More watching than listening.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## Old (Mar 19, 2018)

A *true *romantic classic, dim the lights!


----------



## Flame (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## Subtle Demise (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## Depravo (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 25, 2018)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Mar 25, 2018)




----------



## PrincessLillie (Mar 26, 2018)

https://soundcloud.com/oddwin/bran-flakes-bold-new-taste


----------



## Flame (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## x65943 (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Mar 27, 2018)

I stopped listening to rap and a lot of other music genres for a bit, but MF Doom...


----------



## Jack Daniels (Mar 27, 2018)

today's daydream


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Mar 28, 2018)

I'm working on that dance.


----------



## Harumyne (Mar 29, 2018)

Melancholy


----------



## Stephano (Mar 29, 2018)

_Ghost Love Score_ and _Ghost River _by Nightwish


----------



## Veho (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## Alexander_86 (Apr 3, 2018)

great song


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 3, 2018)

Sorry for the bad sound quality, no other Youtube links available.


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Apr 4, 2018)

listening to this one alot these days, the shit is fire .. miss old bg knoccout wish we had more from him back in the nineties.


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 8, 2018)

Yuru Camp soundtrack.


----------



## GeorgeKuwanay (Apr 8, 2018)

Let you down - NF


----------



## freestile (Apr 9, 2018)

I'm trying to decide what tracks to put out there for our next release. So High made the first release but we got plenty of others. The album vesion of this has another emcee on the end named Son Of Abraham. This version doesn't have him on it. https://play.google.com/store/music...ube_Cuts_Vol_1?id=B7g2kgwkpp34whb37zedeknblka

https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/youtube-cuts-vol-1/1369785660


----------



## RustInPeace (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## SkylarTheNerd (Apr 9, 2018)

Elevate Myself by Grandaddy.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



smileyhead said:


> Yuru Camp soundtrack.


Really? I thought you'd be listening to this:


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Apr 9, 2018)

I'm currently listening to the Persona 4 Dancing All Night remix of Heartbeat, Heartbreak, and because of my current mood I shouldn't be listening to it, but here I am, being stupid as always


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## SG854 (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## SG854 (Apr 15, 2018)

Back to back Kendrick


----------



## owek1 (Apr 15, 2018)

UDD - Sigurado 
Starring: Mizuki Shida


----------



## brickmii82 (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## JellyPerson (Apr 17, 2018)

Green Day - Bouncing Off The Wall


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## x65943 (Apr 17, 2018)

How have I gone this many years without knowing this is a thing


----------



## gasaonjigo (Apr 17, 2018)

DNA by Kendrick Lamar


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 18, 2018)




----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## RustInPeace (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## 1234turtles (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## SickPuppy (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## SG854 (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## x65943 (Apr 24, 2018)

New Scars on Broadway song! New album dropping in 3 months. This is the guitarist from System of a Down's solo stuff.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## SG854 (Apr 24, 2018)

Japanese Funk / Soul


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 25, 2018)

@VinsCool is now listening to this on repeat c:


----------



## RustInPeace (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## Matthe815 (Apr 25, 2018)

Another Brick In The Wall Pt. 2 by Pink Floyd is what I'm currently listening to.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Apr 26, 2018)

I don't always tan my dick, but when I do, I play this.


----------



## brickmii82 (Apr 27, 2018)

Fukk dat bish


----------



## x65943 (Apr 28, 2018)

Don't know if you would call it a song, but the instrument is very interesting


----------



## Stwert (Apr 29, 2018)

Well the playlim running just now starts..

Johnny Cash, Hurt. 
DNCE, Cake by the ocean,
Ryan Star, Brand new day,
Metallica, unforgiven
Pink Floyd, Wish you were here
Kaleo, Way down we go...

...Yeah my music is erm, eclectic


----------



## Kheartz (Apr 29, 2018)

A playlist of Avicii's music


----------



## Stwert (Apr 29, 2018)

Kheartz said:


> A playlist of Avicii's music



Gonna miss him


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Lmaokernel (May 1, 2018)

Spread of hate by Siriun

Sent from my toaster running rebug


----------



## aykay55 (May 1, 2018)

Umm, the beginning is pretty crap but reach the rap and its gold from there.


----------



## Plstic (May 1, 2018)




----------



## ry755 (May 1, 2018)

deadmau5 - Snowcone


----------



## Clydefrosch (May 1, 2018)

right this instant?


----------



## H1B1Esquire (May 1, 2018)

If @ GhostLatte had a non-rape van, this is what you would probably hear


----------



## plasturion (May 1, 2018)




----------



## DJPlace (May 1, 2018)

Hatsune Miku songs.


----------



## VinsCool (May 2, 2018)

This is brutal and I fucking love it.


----------



## DinohScene (May 2, 2018)




----------



## Ricken (May 2, 2018)




----------



## TeamScriptKiddies (May 2, 2018)

I need help lol


----------



## snails1221 (May 2, 2018)

Just finished this


----------



## aykay55 (May 3, 2018)

Back to love pop, but this song is gold. And the puppets are so adorable.


----------



## JellyPerson (May 3, 2018)

Green Day - Jesus of Suburbia

This song is pretty great tbh


----------



## IzeC0ld (May 3, 2018)




----------



## SG854 (May 3, 2018)

This song is so awesome. Listening to this non stop.


----------



## SG854 (May 3, 2018)

Not a Latino party without these songs playing.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (May 3, 2018)

Dreamrock is a word.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (May 4, 2018)




----------



## Soraiko (May 4, 2018)




----------



## Soraiko (May 4, 2018)




----------



## misterion (May 4, 2018)

Hey ! 
This is me playing guitar on our very own composition and perhaps you can spend some time and leave some love or hate comments (only if you  have really listened, please) ... 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## plasturion (May 4, 2018)




----------



## ry755 (May 5, 2018)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (May 6, 2018)

My cat likes gangster music.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (May 7, 2018)

My cat also likes ruining my childhood (by reminding me of adulthood responsibilities) while pressing keys on my keyboard while listening to gangster music.


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (May 7, 2018)

You know a songs good when a white man is talking about his night! 

it hits the fells


----------



## ry755 (May 7, 2018)

Ok, I know this is weird, but there's something about the way it sings that sounds cool.
It was made with an old DECtalk PC speech synthesizer ISA card. It also looks pretty hard to program these, to make it sing you need to use phonemes instead of normal words.


Spoiler: picture of the card


----------



## H1B1Esquire (May 8, 2018)

You might have a crazy night.


----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2018)




----------



## XDel (May 8, 2018)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (May 8, 2018)

@VinsCool 

you want another "sounds-like-it-could-have-been-in-Yu-Yu-Hakusho" song?


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (May 8, 2018)

XDel said:


>



Is this my que to leave?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## H1B1Esquire (May 8, 2018)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Is this my que to leave?



this could be...if you can see the future


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (May 8, 2018)

H1B1Esquire said:


> this could be...if you can see the future


----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2018)

H1B1Esquire said:


> @VinsCool
> 
> you want another "sounds-like-it-could-have-been-in-Yu-Yu-Hakusho" song?



I like this!


----------



## H1B1Esquire (May 8, 2018)

She was sitting in my lap


----------



## HamBone41801 (May 8, 2018)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (May 8, 2018)

Jayro said:


> Oh boy, rev up those torrent clients, I'm sure am feeling seedy!





You made me bring it around town.


----------



## Lukerz (May 8, 2018)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (May 9, 2018)




----------



## D34DL1N3R (May 9, 2018)




----------



## WaluigiMan (May 9, 2018)

cuz i only listen to real music


----------



## ry755 (May 10, 2018)

I've been listening to a lot of Röyksopp lately, some of them are really relaxing, like this one



Time to keep listening to it over and over until i hate it lol


----------



## Jack Daniels (May 10, 2018)




----------



## MeowMeowMeow (May 10, 2018)




----------



## ry755 (May 13, 2018)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (May 13, 2018)

If Powerman5K was a DJ for rappers, this would have been done a few years ago. Oh well, it's here now.

I think those nipples are blurred out. Oh well, bitch pork roll, commence if so


----------



## H1B1Esquire (May 14, 2018)

Heard about the TX chip after cleaning up cat vomit:


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (May 15, 2018)




----------



## ry755 (May 15, 2018)




----------



## XDel (May 15, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (May 16, 2018)

This tune is so good.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/xarvb27rh08sbuk/## expedition ##.mod.mp3?dl=0


----------



## ry755 (May 17, 2018)

It's long, (18 minutes!) but it's awesome


----------



## VinsCool (May 17, 2018)

Most of XTD's music.
Really good stuff.


----------



## plasturion (May 18, 2018)

I read Narcissu on DS so I can't get this tune out of my head, for a while. Found nice cover


----------



## H1B1Esquire (May 18, 2018)




----------



## Deleted-355425 (May 18, 2018)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (May 20, 2018)

We needed this....especially after those recent Switch developments.


----------



## Dreamhigh1708 (May 20, 2018)

Hide Away - (feat Holly) Synapson


----------



## H1B1Esquire (May 21, 2018)

Oh man, time to dance in your kitchen.


----------



## SG854 (May 21, 2018)

VinsCool said:


>



Lol, I uploaded that まりや (Mariya) video in an earlier post not to long ago in this thread.


----------



## ry755 (May 24, 2018)

Much better than the original


----------



## plasturion (May 24, 2018)




----------



## DinohScene (May 25, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (May 26, 2018)




----------



## plasturion (May 28, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (May 30, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (May 30, 2018)




----------



## Old (May 30, 2018)

DinohScene said:


>








VinsCool said:


>




Yesssssss!
What a game, as well.

_Dooooo dooo dooo dooo doo TSCHHH.....plink plink....
_
I'll see your Solstice and raise you one Kabuki Quantum Fighter.....


----------



## VinsCool (May 30, 2018)

Old said:


> Yesssssss!
> What a game, as well.
> 
> _Dooooo dooo dooo dooo doo TSCHHH.....plink plink....
> ...



Oh hell yesssss, you've got good tastes.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (May 30, 2018)

Sometimes, you feel depression; sometimes you suffer it.


----------



## Veho (May 30, 2018)




----------



## SuperDan (May 31, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## ry755 (Jun 7, 2018)

I think I'm addicted to this song, it's so good:
https://vincekaichan.bandcamp.com/track/walkie-talkie

I originally found it from this video:


----------



## plasturion (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## SG854 (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jun 9, 2018)

I'd give it a listen, but only if you can appreciate late 90's rock......which means, Audioslave sounds like Big Wreck...if that's near your insta-thought.







Spoiler: jokes







------


ry755 said:


> I originally found it from this video:



I was going to test some PSP-Wii U stuff.....but now I want to play GBC games; (technically) damn you!
----
and now after listening to the posts by plasturion  and SG854, I'm going to test PSP-Wii U stuff, because I can't play GBC, SNES, and N64 within the next hour, without feeling like I accomplished nothing.


----------



## Jack Daniels (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## Aldoria (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## plasturion (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jun 10, 2018)

Here is some shit I've been listening to over the past few hours:

Imagine if The Offspring had a baby with GWAR, that baby was named AFI and married No Doubt. It'll make you feel like Crazy Taxi 4 was a thing with the soundtrack of Crazy Taxi 1.


It's like Marvin Gaye fucked a hipster in the butt and the asscum made a baby. Vulgar, but on-point.



Some band from the 80's got trapped in a reverse hyperbolic time-chamber (regular forward-time-machine)....and they were depressed about it.


----------



## Stwert (Jun 11, 2018)

Somewhere in Stockholm - Avicii. Damn I'm gonna miss that guy


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 11, 2018)

I blame being baked with the boyfriend for this.


----------



## Stwert (Jun 11, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> I blame being baked with the boyfriend for this.





Nothing beats syncing up DSOTM with Wizard of OZ when your baked. Well, that or trying to discuss Terminator 2 time travel


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 11, 2018)

Stwert said:


> Nothing beats syncing up DSOTM with Wizard of OZ when your baked. Well, that or trying to discuss Terminator 2 time travel



Ambient music, driving.
So many things are amazing when baked!


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 11, 2018)

That's some sick C64 stuff.


----------



## MrCokeacola (Jun 13, 2018)

Cult of Personality from my boy CM Punk!


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jun 13, 2018)

around 1:44, the feels drop.


----------



## Veho (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Jun 14, 2018)




----------



## Old (Jun 14, 2018)

This show was a staple of my babyhood.  When those Moogs come _splashing_ in, ohhhhhhhhh, man.  Otherworldly.  
Countless songs across many genres have sampled this short piece.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 14, 2018)

This is dope


----------



## ry755 (Jun 14, 2018)

i only listen to real music



Here's the original song if you're interested:


Spoiler


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jun 14, 2018)

I felt like slapping my dick on something



the _beat_ made it feel good.


----------



## LittleFlame (Jun 14, 2018)

favourite band


----------



## Old (Jun 14, 2018)

_“One was a-magenta, the other was a buh-loo!”

_


----------



## RustInPeace (Jun 16, 2018)




----------



## Chary (Jun 16, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Jun 16, 2018)




----------



## gameboy (Jun 16, 2018)

Spoiler: lyrics



琥珀色黃昏像糖在很美的遠方
Hu po se huang hun xiang tang zai hen mei de yuan fang
The amber dusk, like candy, in the beautiful, far-off distance
妳的臉沒有化妝我卻瘋狂愛上
Ni de lian mei you hua zhuang wo que feng kuang ai shang
Your face was devoid of make-up, and yet, I fell madly in love
思念跟影子在傍晚一起被拉長
Si nian gen ying zi zai bang wan yi qi bei la chang
Longing and shadows both stretched, prolonged, at nightfall
我手中那張入場券陪我數羊
Wo shou zhong na zhang ru chang quan pei wo shu yang
The admission ticket in my hand kept me company as I counted sheep (1)

薄荷色草地芬芳像風沒有形狀
Bo he se cao di fen fang xiang feng mei you xing zhuang
The scent of the mint-colored grass is shapeless, like the wind
我卻能夠牢記妳的氣質跟臉龐
Wo que neng gou lao ji ni de qi zhi gen lian pang
Yet, I can remember so clearly your face, your elegance
冷空氣跟琉璃在清晨很有透明感
Leng kong qi gen liu li zai qing chen hen you tou ming gan
In the early morning, the cold air and colored glass are both transparent
像我的喜歡 被妳看穿
Xiang wo de xi huan Bei ni kan chuan
Like my love, Seen through and through by you

攤位上一朵艷陽
Tan wei shang yi duo yan yang
A ray, a bloom of sunlight on the booth
我悄悄出現妳身旁
Wo qiao qiao chu xian ni shen pang
I quietly appear beside you
妳慌亂的模樣
Ni huang luan de mo yang
I smile gently and quietly admire
我微笑安靜欣賞
Wo wei xiao an jing xin shang
Your confused, flustered appearance

我頂著大太陽
Wo ding zhe da tai yang
I brave the blazing sun
只想為妳撐傘
Zhi xiang wei ni cheng san
Just want to hold your umbrella for you (2)
妳靠在我肩膀
Ni kao zai wo jian bang
You lean against my shoulder
深呼吸怕遺忘
Shen hu xi pa yi wang
Take in a deep breath, afraid of forgetting... 

因為撈魚的蠢遊戲我們開始交談
Yin wei lao yu de chun you xi wo men kai shi jiao tan
We started talking because of a silly game of "scooping goldfish" (3)
多希望話題不斷
Duo xi wang hua ti bu duan
How I wish we could keep on talking
園遊會永不打烊
Yuan you hui yong bu da yang
That the festival would never end

汽球在我手上
Qi qiu zai wo shou shang
The balloon is in my hand
我牽著妳瞎逛
Wo qian zhe ni xia guang
I hold your hand, roaming, browsing aimlessly
有話想對妳講
You hua xiang dui ni jiang
There's something I want to say to you
妳眼睛卻裝忙
Ni yan jing que zhuang mang
But your eyes are wandering, pretending to be busy

雞蛋糕跟妳嘴角果醬我都想要嚐
Ji dan gao gen ni zui jiao guo jiang wo dou xiang yao chang
I want to taste both the spongecake (at the festival) and the jam at the corner of your mouth
園遊會影片在播放
Yuan you hui ying pian zai bo fang
The film of the festival is currently showing
這個世界約好一起逛
Zhe ge shi jie yue hao yi qi guang
Let's make a pact to roam this world together


----------



## LittleFlame (Jun 16, 2018)




----------



## ry755 (Jun 16, 2018)




----------



## plasturion (Jun 16, 2018)

Yep, because of World Cup opening and very like this song.


----------



## TheTrueDream42 (Jun 16, 2018)

Bravely Default Astrik/Job holder boss theme 8-bit style.
Game was good, but this song was great!


----------



## Meteor7 (Jun 16, 2018)




----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 16, 2018)

A bit of early-morning Simon and Garfunkel. One of the most beautiful tracks ever made.


----------



## Meteor7 (Jun 16, 2018)

shaunj66 said:


> A bit of early-morning Simon and Garfunkel. One of the most beautiful tracks ever made.


I'm a fan of Dangling Conversation, but just about any Simon and Garfunkel will give me the good vibes regardless.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jun 16, 2018)

12 hours ago, my girlfriend and I became Me, Myself, and I without her. This was the last song we shared.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 17, 2018)

I think I just found a new earworm.


----------



## Glyptofane (Jun 17, 2018)

Well, I'm pretty dark of course, so this


----------



## pLaYeR^^ (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jun 17, 2018)

Sounds like a Sonic Adventure 1 song for Tails/Amy (starts around 0:42)


----------



## brickmii82 (Jun 21, 2018)

Sometimes the song is just as good as the show.....


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## plasturion (Jun 24, 2018)

I like it because is so quiet. Others songs from this game sounds like mess from pachinko club.

This is fine too.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jun 27, 2018)




----------



## Beerus (Jun 27, 2018)

brickmii82 said:


> Sometimes the song is just as good as the show.....



I see you are a man of culture


----------



## aykay55 (Jun 27, 2018)

This song is fucked up and just, weird, so take a listen:


----------



## brickmii82 (Jun 27, 2018)

aykay55 said:


> This song is fucked up and just, weird, so take a listen:



That’s like Abu Dhabi and Jersey Shore had a baby, then dropped it off at a Jamaican orphanage....

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



plasturion said:


> I like it because is so quiet. Others songs from this game sounds like mess from pachinko club.
> 
> This is fine too.






I often enjoy the softer stuff as well. This is my favorite song from the entirety of the Naruto series. I watched all 47 1/2 years of the show


----------



## JFizDaWiz (Jun 27, 2018)




----------



## ry755 (Jun 27, 2018)




----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jun 27, 2018)

Not listening to it, but it’s stuck in my head.


----------



## ry755 (Jun 27, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Not listening to it, but it’s stuck in my head.



I had the first part of this one stuck in my head for a while


----------



## plasturion (Jun 27, 2018)




----------



## Aldoria (Jun 27, 2018)

I love these song (french)


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jun 27, 2018)

ry755 said:


> I had the first part of this one stuck in my head for a while



I LOVE that song!


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 28, 2018)

This game has such a cute soundtrack


----------



## gameboy (Jun 29, 2018)

heard this on spotify last month, probably one of a very few 'actual songs' ive like in the last decade.


----------



## Sniperlusti (Jun 30, 2018)

Pink Floyd - The Post War Dream
I love The Final Cut so much.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jun 30, 2018)

The Shaun the Sheep theme (with lyrics) is stuck in my head rn....


----------



## brickmii82 (Jun 30, 2018)

"As it was in the beginning, so shall it be in the end"


----------



## plasturion (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## theanimefan1990 (Jul 1, 2018)

yoooo this song is lit AF.
what do you guys think, I really like it


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## pandavova (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## huma_dawii (Jul 2, 2018)

Shakira - Don't Bother

Ahhh the good 2000's


----------



## SG854 (Jul 2, 2018)

theanimefan1990 said:


> yoooo this song is lit AF.
> what do you guys think, I really like it



It's cool.


----------



## theanimefan1990 (Jul 2, 2018)

SG854 said:


> It's cool.



damn, this is actually pretty good.


----------



## SG854 (Jul 2, 2018)

theanimefan1990 said:


> damn, this is actually pretty good.


A$AP's newest song. Pretty Dope. Visuals are cool too.


----------



## pandavova (Jul 2, 2018)

SG854 said:


> A$AP's newest song. Pretty Dope. Visuals are cool too.



thank you for that


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 2, 2018)

I thought I was the lead singer--I'm like the guy at 4:14.

Who might you be?


----------



## pandavova (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## SG854 (Jul 2, 2018)

pandavova said:


> thank you for that


Ya cool song. If you haven't heard Black Pink they have other cool songs too.


----------



## pandavova (Jul 2, 2018)

SG854 said:


> Ya cool song. If you haven't heard Black Pink they have other cool songs too.


yeah, i know about black pink.
i just dont follow them, didnt knew they released a new song.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 3, 2018)

Cry about it.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 3, 2018)

This is pretty good


----------



## LittleFlame (Jul 3, 2018)

Silverstein is always welcome


----------



## Glyptofane (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## Jayro (Jul 4, 2018)

If anyone is going through depressing shit, this song is for you. Ariel's lyrics are fan-fucking-tastic. Love you!


----------



## Jayro (Jul 4, 2018)

Here's another good one. Slow to start, but very good.


----------



## plasturion (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## RustInPeace (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## VzUh (Jul 5, 2018)

a minutes ago:

less minutes ago:

now:


RustInPeace said:


>



this man have good taste


----------



## plasturion (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 7, 2018)

I'm feeling like a bitch.



Just to feel like I'm not a bitch


----------



## tbb043 (Jul 7, 2018)

Wrong video, but there was no video for this song. Song is one that's been earworming around in my head the last week or so.


----------



## RustInPeace (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 8, 2018)

Apparently, Esskeetit is "Let's get it". phyukiiit. Original video made me think Lil' Pump was talking about an Eskimo.

This guy should have had the original:



It's like Cassidy + old Busta Rhymes.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 8, 2018)

The album Eat the Elephant, by A Perfect Circle.

Really good, thanks to @WeedZ for reminding me to listen to it, I'm really not disappointed.

Really liking these tunes:


----------



## brickmii82 (Jul 9, 2018)

Watch the bottles start flyin from the VIP ...


----------



## ry755 (Jul 9, 2018)

The original:


----------



## plasturion (Jul 9, 2018)

damn that songs became addictive
Aiko's voisu is best


----------



## Ricken (Jul 10, 2018)

As per suggestion of a friend, would recommend


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## SG854 (Jul 10, 2018)

Chiptune Music


----------



## nWo (Jul 10, 2018)

Listening to Devil`s Dance Unplugged version, by Metallica.


----------



## brickmii82 (Jul 10, 2018)

Discretionary advisory warning. This song may be too hype for old people, and @GhostLatte .
@T-hug remember this one?


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 11, 2018)

Because when you claim welfare in a limo, people expect a dirty bastard.


----------



## SG854 (Jul 11, 2018)

brickmii82 said:


> Discretionary advisory warning. This song may be too hype for old people, and @GhostLatte .
> @T-hug remember this one?



Good thing i'm young then. Unlike that Ol' Dirty Bastard above me.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 11, 2018)

I am severely fucked up on Kratom right now


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Jul 11, 2018)

Some sick LSDJ stuff


----------



## plasturion (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## VzUh (Jul 12, 2018)

dunno how i got here, but sounds good enough for me to stay


----------



## plasturion (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## Chary (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## KiiWii (Jul 12, 2018)

Motivational intro music for X-Project.

“LETS FINISH THIS”


----------



## VzUh (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## SG854 (Jul 12, 2018)

Chary said:


>



I'm currently looking for more Japanese songs. So some Japanese Rock is cool.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 13, 2018)

This is what rich "nerds" do in their spare time while they wait to make crypto withdrawals.


----------



## plasturion (Jul 13, 2018)

nice glitching piano, good vibe


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 13, 2018)

Me mum said I was stuck in the 80's.
I guess she's right.


----------



## Cubuss (Jul 13, 2018)




----------



## DinohScene (Jul 13, 2018)

Today I proved her wrong!


Summer of '99 all over again!


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 13, 2018)

Recently discovered this legendary song by Elton John while listening to an 80s radio playlist.


----------



## elm (Jul 13, 2018)

Here's my weekly jam!


----------



## Ricken (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## plasturion (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## SG854 (Jul 14, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> Me mum said I was stuck in the 80's.
> I guess she's right.



Bringing you back to the 80's


----------



## RustInPeace (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 16, 2018)




----------



## NighthunterXXX (Jul 18, 2018)

Volbeat.


----------



## ry755 (Jul 18, 2018)

deadmau5's new song. I really like it!


----------



## plasturion (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## FierceDeityLinkMask (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## Issac (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## pandavova (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## Kretek (Jul 19, 2018)

Drake ft Rhihanna  Take Care.


----------



## morrison22 (Jul 19, 2018)

I am also going to see them live in concert this October for the first time!


----------



## brickmii82 (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## x65943 (Jul 20, 2018)

If you are a System of a Down fan - their guitarist just released his sophomore album! Dictator!


----------



## SG854 (Jul 20, 2018)

VinsCool said:


>



Hard to Find Beatles songs on Youtube. Sgt Peppers Album use to be on there but they took it down.

French Music


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jul 20, 2018)

Lieze Lullaby from the Disgaea 5 OST disc... it's just what came randomly in the music player.


----------



## ry755 (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## Hanafuda (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## Song of storms (Jul 21, 2018)

Because of the last thread I posted in, I'm listening to this masterpiece again!


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 23, 2018)




----------



## Tweaker_Modding (Jul 23, 2018)

I found this on a SiIvaGunner Rip and its actually really catchy


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 23, 2018)

A tune probably everyone knows by this point.  I just got the urge to listen to RHCP all of a sudden, I guess.


----------



## Maq47 (Jul 23, 2018)

My next door neighbors have their window open, and I'm hearing Bon Jovi's Livin' on a Prayer for almost certainly the 9001th time in my entire life.


----------



## jakeem (Jul 23, 2018)




----------



## Song of storms (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## m_babble (Jul 24, 2018)

This old Grand Royal compilation: https://www.discogs.com/Various-Put-The-Needle-On-The-Record/release/1652087

Currently on this Buffalo Daughter track:


----------



## Song of storms (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## raphamotta (Jul 24, 2018)

I'm listening the sound of my wife complaining that I spend too much time on gbatemp


----------



## SG854 (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## Song of storms (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## brickmii82 (Jul 25, 2018)

@Quantumcat do you remember these guys? They're from Australia also. They were 15 when they dropped this album.


----------



## Quantumcat (Jul 25, 2018)

brickmii82 said:


> @Quantumcat do you remember these guys? They're from Australia also. They were 15 when they dropped this album.



Yep, I was a late 90s/early 2000s teenager so I listened to them a bit


----------



## blugir (Jul 25, 2018)

what you wanna from me


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jul 25, 2018)

WE ARE FIGHTING DREAMERS!


----------



## Song of storms (Jul 25, 2018)




----------



## SG854 (Jul 25, 2018)




----------



## GilgameshArcher (Jul 25, 2018)

*Eminem – Sing for the Moment*
*Breakaway - Kelly Clarkson*


----------



## Kyuuketsuki (Jul 25, 2018)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 27, 2018)

Well, nude female ice skating should be a thing.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 27, 2018)

H1B1Esquire said:


> Well, nude female ice skating should be a thing.


Along with nude female gymnastics lol

Anyway my song I am listening to is


----------



## slaphappygamer (Jul 27, 2018)

Rebelution: R Way https://open.spotify.com/track/3Rfx4AN1fi699DT3HSIUBW?si=QiWwMqZqTXO7mPecAvxtuw


----------



## plasturion (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## pandavova (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## GensokyoIceFairy (Jul 27, 2018)

Windows XP title.wma, it's very relaxing...


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Song of storms (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## grey72 (Jul 28, 2018)

God I love trance


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 28, 2018)

Underrated.


----------



## Ricken (Jul 29, 2018)

Aside from the amusement I get from the video being 4:20, this song is great


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 29, 2018)

If cathedrals were cool in the 80's, this would have been the result.


Drink your coffee and smoke a (legal) pipe.


----------



## ry755 (Jul 30, 2018)

Gorillaz - DARE

Also the last part of the song uses the same vocal samples from Daft Punk - Revolution 909, which is kinda cool


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 31, 2018)

Vaping and sonar does a dolphin good.

2pac vape @45:53


----------



## Ricken (Jul 31, 2018)

Classic angst


----------



## Ariff Tsukasa (Aug 4, 2018)

I love to hear Jpop and Mpop


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 7, 2018)

I miss the world we were promised.


----------



## Veho (Aug 7, 2018)

This song, in my opinion, is really let down by its ending, and is massively improved by stopping at the 3:15 mark. But to each their own.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 8, 2018)

Pink vapor gangsters?


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 9, 2018)

The fat brother of Post Malone (probably not); he deserves a better record deal.


----------



## gothicall (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 10, 2018)

To all the pirates.


----------



## brickmii82 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## haxan (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## RustInPeace (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## ry755 (Aug 11, 2018)

Homework and Discovery are the two best albums imo


----------



## plasturion (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 11, 2018)

Is this a joke?


----------



## RustInPeace (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## LittleFlame (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## vinstage (Aug 12, 2018)

snip u dont wanna see that trash


----------



## ry755 (Aug 13, 2018)

It's interesting to see how Daft Punk sampled music. Especially in "High Fidelity"


----------



## Ricken (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## ry755 (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## elm (Aug 14, 2018)

I LOVE these songs!!


----------



## Jayenkai (Aug 14, 2018)

Right now, ive got my YMCK collection on shuffle.


----------



## RustInPeace (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## plasturion (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## plasturion (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## brickmii82 (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## JoeBloggs777 (Aug 16, 2018)

A work of Art, James are from my hometown 



also


----------



## plasturion (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 17, 2018)

It seems too true...and it is.


----------



## ry755 (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Sathya (Aug 18, 2018)

my own song


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 19, 2018)

How cool do you have to be to chill with her? Probably unquantifiable.


----------



## CaffeinatedOwl (Aug 19, 2018)

Some Blind Guardian, from their newest album.


----------



## LittleFlame (Aug 19, 2018)

CaffeinatedOwl said:


> Some Blind Guardian, from their newest album.



_*Likes harder*_


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 19, 2018)

I like the ending or the breakdowns.



Can't win them all.


----------



## LittleFlame (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Aug 20, 2018)

Veho said:


>



Okay, that was great. Really liked this one.


----------



## Veho (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## ry755 (Aug 23, 2018)

Bass line starts around 0:30. I kinda want to learn to play the bass guitar now


----------



## Veho (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## ry755 (Aug 27, 2018)

It's amazing how this guy uses samples


----------



## PRAGMA (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## KylieJenner (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## plasturion (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## Gon Freecss (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 29, 2018)

Has that late 90's feel--you know, where you're watching a scene in a movie with the MC and love interest walking down a street in the rain and yada-blah-rah. 



O....the title of the song was a giveaway. AAronic™.


----------



## Gon Freecss (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## CaptainSodaPop (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## Gon Freecss (Aug 30, 2018)




----------



## Deleted User (Aug 30, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Aug 30, 2018)




----------



## ry755 (Aug 30, 2018)




----------



## plasturion (Aug 30, 2018)




----------



## ry755 (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## ry755 (Sep 3, 2018)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Sep 3, 2018)

I wanna take it from a rat?
I won a rake from a guy?
I can't get a new strat guide?


----------



## Veho (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## aykay55 (Sep 4, 2018)

Bracelet - Lauv


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Sep 5, 2018)

What did you learn today?


----------



## ry755 (Sep 5, 2018)

ELO - Mr. Blue Sky


----------



## Raverrevolution (Sep 5, 2018)

I caught the series on TV last night.  Catchiest anthem ever!


----------



## ry755 (Sep 5, 2018)

H1B1Esquire said:


> What did you learn today?



This one is also good


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 5, 2018)

Feeling a bit weird tonight


----------



## Veho (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## Gon Freecss (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Sep 7, 2018)

Me: "To Chary, my 9th true love!"
Chary: "Well, I don't don't show off, don't criticize."
Me: "I just only have a steadfast heart of gold."

Chary: "I got my way, my own way."
Me: "It doesn't matter now."


LOL, @Chary, I had to....I only get 5 hours of sleep, everyday....for weeks.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 7, 2018)

What a lovely song


----------



## ry755 (Sep 7, 2018)

Early Daft Punk


----------



## Veho (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## RustInPeace (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## brickmii82 (Sep 10, 2018)

We gon save dat munnay


----------



## ry755 (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## DinohScene (Sep 10, 2018)

Some old music.


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## JellyPerson (Sep 10, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


>



Yes. That's real good stuff.


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 10, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> Yes. That's real good stuff.


Pearl Jam are fuckin awesome and In My Tree is my favourite song by anyone.


----------



## JellyPerson (Sep 10, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Pearl Jam are fuckin awesome and In My Tree is my favourite song by anyone.


Pearl Jam are the best. I like Jeremy, it's my favorite song they've made.


----------



## JiveTheTurkey (Sep 10, 2018)

Not Alike- Eminem


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 10, 2018)

@JellyPerson 

This is for you Mr Person


----------



## JellyPerson (Sep 10, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> @JellyPerson
> 
> This is for you Mr Person



YES. that's the good stuff. Yes.


----------



## Veho (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## brickmii82 (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## Ricken (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 11, 2018)

This is in no way a hint to tell everyone its my birthday lol


----------



## ry755 (Sep 11, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> This is in no way a hint to tell everyone its my birthday lol


hmmm. idk why but I kinda get the feeling it's your birthday.

Happy Birthday!


----------



## dAVID_ (Sep 11, 2018)

ry755 said:


> hmmm. idk why but I kinda get the feeling it's your birthday.
> 
> Happy Birthday!


I thought her birthday was tomorrow.


----------



## ry755 (Sep 11, 2018)

dAVID_ said:


> I thought her birthday was tomorrow.


Different time zones


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 11, 2018)

Lol its 1.25 am here and its the 11th lol


----------



## dAVID_ (Sep 11, 2018)

ry755 said:


> Different time zones


Even if you're on a different timezone, we can't be that far apart.
You'd have to be somewhere in Europe or Japan.
EDIT: Oh yeah Amanda lives in Europe well happy birthday!


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 11, 2018)

Anyway lets get back to songs lol


----------



## Gon Freecss (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## smileyhead (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## Chary (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## navimor (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## SuperDan (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## Attacker3 (Sep 11, 2018)

Move out of the way, nerds. Real music coming through


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 11, 2018)

Sweet, classic, soul.


----------



## PalindromicBreadLoaf (Sep 11, 2018)

Although its a whole soundtrack, not just one song, but they are all good.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## plasturion (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 13, 2018)

Lol


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Sep 13, 2018)

kirby music is the best.


----------



## ry755 (Sep 14, 2018)

I like the synth he used, sounds like it's a TB-303


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 14, 2018)

@VinsCool you should deffo check this out!


Spoiler


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 14, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> @VinsCool you should deffo check this out!
> 
> 
> Spoiler



This song always gives me a happy!


----------



## KiiWii (Sep 14, 2018)

It’s not a song but (having never watched adventure time) I’m creasing at this shit;


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Sep 14, 2018)

This is normal.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## Issac (Sep 14, 2018)

so. effing. good.


----------



## RustInPeace (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## ry755 (Sep 15, 2018)

Goddamnit, Charlie!!!


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Sep 15, 2018)

It actually makes sense.


----------



## ry755 (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## DinohScene (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## plasturion (Sep 17, 2018)

silence


----------



## ry755 (Sep 18, 2018)

This is my new favorite song, it's pretty relaxing too


----------



## rensenware (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## Subtle Demise (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## DinohScene (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## ry755 (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## DinohScene (Sep 21, 2018)

@AtsuNii


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Sep 22, 2018)

brainmelt


----------



## Ringotaker (Sep 23, 2018)

Dis


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Sep 23, 2018)




----------



## DinohScene (Sep 24, 2018)

@AtsuNii


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Sep 24, 2018)

I thought this was gangsta' rap--my cat is disappointed. I feel okay about this.


----------



## AtsuNii (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## ry755 (Sep 27, 2018)

Hell yeah listen to that TB-303


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## AtsuNii (Sep 27, 2018)

This song is actually quite addicting, makes me kinda look forward to the game itself aswell, although i should first just play the other parts.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Sep 28, 2018)

I...when...how...power off.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## grey72 (Sep 28, 2018)

Rusty makes some edgy bullshit but god damn, some of his songs are beautiful


----------



## ry755 (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## TamarindoJuice (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Sep 29, 2018)

It's like Interpol (the band) in 2005....but, not quite-ish.


And this sounds like the ending of a movie (literal) in 2005.


----------



## owek1 (Sep 30, 2018)

mariya takeuchi - plastic love


----------



## PanTheFaun (Sep 30, 2018)




----------



## DinohScene (Sep 30, 2018)

@AtsuNii


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 30, 2018)

I am currently listening to one of the best songs by the only band that matters.


----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (Sep 30, 2018)

Deja vu i have been in this place before.


----------



## RustInPeace (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## Tweaker_Modding (Oct 1, 2018)

i’m currently listening to this


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Oct 2, 2018)

This song is amazing


----------



## SG854 (Oct 2, 2018)

owek1 said:


> mariya takeuchi - plastic love



This is the third time this song has been uploaded on this thread. First it was me, then @VinsCool, then you. That Youtube recommend algorithm.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 2, 2018)

SG854 said:


> That Youtube recommend algorithm.


It's a good song though, can't help itself.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 3, 2018)

I was just listening to these two songs as I was walking home from work


----------



## ry755 (Oct 4, 2018)




----------



## RustInPeace (Oct 4, 2018)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 4, 2018)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Oct 4, 2018)

My cat approves.


----------



## ry755 (Oct 4, 2018)

Closed for Remodeling by Druaga1
https://druaga.bandcamp.com/album/island-20


----------



## AtsuNii (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## Asia81 (Oct 5, 2018)

Rip


----------



## hiroakihsu (Oct 5, 2018)

It's been a few months already and I'm still listening to this:


----------



## ov3rkill (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Oct 5, 2018)

My cat smoked me up.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Oct 5, 2018)

Kind of sounds like a save screen for a PS2 game;my cat cannot relate.


----------



## Exannor (Oct 5, 2018)

Vaporwave/synthwave is good stuff imo


----------



## DaFixer (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## DaFixer (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## RustInPeace (Oct 7, 2018)




----------



## ry755 (Oct 7, 2018)




----------



## JaapDaniels (Oct 7, 2018)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 7, 2018)




----------



## Kingy (Oct 7, 2018)




----------



## kingfrost (Oct 7, 2018)

An old favorite.


----------



## ry755 (Oct 8, 2018)

My first time watching the music video for this, it's even sadder than i expected


----------



## AtsuNii (Oct 8, 2018)




----------



## Brayton (Oct 8, 2018)

A Pure-Hearted Beast by Shoji Meguro from PERSONA 4 THE ULTIMATE in MAYONAKA ARENA ORIGINAL SOUNDTRACK through Google Music. I uploaded my music.


----------



## ry755 (Oct 9, 2018)

NitroTracker demo music


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 9, 2018)

ry755 said:


> NitroTracker demo music



I personally liked The Quest for Red Diamond the best from the demo tunes.
Manx is nice too.


----------



## brickmii82 (Oct 10, 2018)

Fucking love this guys tunes. RIP my dude.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 10, 2018)




----------



## Durelle (Oct 10, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Oct 10, 2018)




----------



## DinohScene (Oct 10, 2018)

@VinsCool


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 10, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> @VinsCool



God damn now I have to play it in repeat for the next hour


----------



## Durelle (Oct 10, 2018)




----------



## ry755 (Oct 10, 2018)




----------



## brickmii82 (Oct 10, 2018)

Its like that yall


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Oct 11, 2018)

httB===D://wut.I am so lost.fuk


----------



## aykay55 (Oct 11, 2018)

Modern and catchy


----------



## SG854 (Oct 11, 2018)

aykay55 said:


> Modern and catchy



Well i'm glad it's Modern and Catchy because I wouldn't have liked it if it was Old and Not Catchy


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 11, 2018)




----------



## aerios169 (Oct 11, 2018)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 11, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Oct 11, 2018)




----------



## SG854 (Oct 11, 2018)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 11, 2018)




----------



## plasturion (Oct 12, 2018)




----------



## slaphappygamer (Oct 12, 2018)

This is the most popular song on the album.

If you like this, get the album (adrenaline). The deftones caught my ear in high school. I love the drummer. He mashes.


----------



## ry755 (Oct 12, 2018)

The Weird Al of the 1950s


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 12, 2018)




----------



## ry755 (Oct 13, 2018)

This is probably the best, most relaxed deadmau5 song I've ever heard


----------



## slaphappygamer (Oct 13, 2018)

KOrn. Life is peachy. Chi.

The tempo change at 2:10 is sick. Watch his left hand. Such a boss behind the kit.


----------



## Song of storms (Oct 13, 2018)

That song that goes do do do do do it's on the radio


----------



## plasturion (Oct 14, 2018)




----------



## Durelle (Oct 14, 2018)




----------



## Lord Toon (Oct 14, 2018)




----------



## Durelle (Oct 14, 2018)

Lord Toon said:


>



lol thats catchy


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Oct 14, 2018)

@ 10:57 , I cared; it kept blossoming thereafter.


----------



## plasturion (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## ry755 (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Oct 15, 2018)

Music should start sampling 1920's films.





Song of storms said:


> That song that goes do do do do do it's on the radio





Of course!


----------



## brickmii82 (Oct 16, 2018)

Im too sexy for my hood. And my low-ri-der.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## AtsuNii (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## ry755 (Oct 18, 2018)




----------



## DinohScene (Oct 18, 2018)

@AtsuNii Poor little tryhard.


----------



## Hanafuda (Oct 18, 2018)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Oct 19, 2018)

I was meant to listen to this


----------



## SG854 (Oct 21, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Oct 22, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Oct 23, 2018)

I love this tune


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 23, 2018)




----------



## plasturion (Oct 23, 2018)




----------



## AtsuNii (Oct 23, 2018)

@DinohScene


----------



## plasturion (Oct 23, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Oct 23, 2018)




----------



## ry755 (Oct 25, 2018)

Some LSDJ chiptunes. Magma Mountain and Victory Flower Fields are my favorites.
https://vincekaichan.bandcamp.com/album/journey


----------



## Plstic (Oct 25, 2018)




----------



## CORE (Oct 25, 2018)

They Kickass and pretty much describe me who I am what I feel and about the world and Living in general.




https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCveWMJeHgcIUPMnFzd7Vxjg


----------



## lexluth0r (Oct 25, 2018)




----------



## bi388 (Oct 25, 2018)

@DinohScene Im super late on this but I was going through this thread and you have some amazing taste in music. DGD and Chiodos just to name a few.


----------



## ry755 (Oct 25, 2018)




----------



## AtsuNii (Oct 25, 2018)




----------



## ry755 (Oct 26, 2018)




----------



## ry755 (Oct 26, 2018)

More chiptune stuff
https://vincekaichan.bandcamp.com/album/rising


----------



## brickmii82 (Oct 27, 2018)

"Its hard to see with so many around, you know I don't like bein stuck in the ground"


----------



## ry755 (Oct 27, 2018)

When you play Emotion backwards, it sounds like it's saying "please hold me." That has to be intentional


----------



## Minox (Oct 27, 2018)

Can't get over how great both these songs are so I keep playing them over and over again :' )


----------



## ry755 (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## Mythical (Oct 28, 2018)

catchy af


----------



## PrincessLillie (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## moviepost (Oct 29, 2018)

Lady Gaga x Bradley Cooper - Shallow is good.


----------



## ry755 (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## ry755 (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## CORE (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## ry755 (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## ry755 (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## Bowsette (Oct 31, 2018)

Oh i found  channel its called 8dTunes its basicly making some sort of 3d sound every song sound so much better 

for example (headphones needed)


----------



## Ricken (Nov 1, 2018)

So glad they keep their style hard and consistent


----------



## ry755 (Nov 1, 2018)

Porter Robinson - Fellow Feeling


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## grey72 (Nov 2, 2018)

I dunno why, but this has me near tears. Gorgeous stuff.


----------



## Glyptofane (Nov 2, 2018)

Full Force forever.


----------



## ry755 (Nov 4, 2018)




----------



## ry755 (Nov 4, 2018)

Randall - The Game of Life
https://deepsid.chordian.net/?file=...-036_The_Game_of_Life.sid&emulator=soasc_auto


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 4, 2018)

ry755 said:


> Randall - The Game of Life
> https://deepsid.chordian.net/?file=High Voltage SID Collection/MUSICIANS/R/Randall/000-036_The_Game_of_Life.sid&emulator=soasc_auto


Oh wow, I didn't know of this site. Very nice for not having to hassle with the archive and millions of tiny .sid files.


----------



## ry755 (Nov 4, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Oh wow, I didn't know of this site. Very nice for not having to hassle with the archive and millions of tiny .sid files.


Yeah I just found that site a few minutes ago while looking for a .sid player


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 4, 2018)

ry755 said:


> Yeah I just found that site a few minutes ago while looking for a .sid player


I highly recommend this one then:
https://deepsid.chordian.net/?file=...ordian_Tomb.sid&subtune=2&emulator=soasc_auto

Yes it's really 32 minutes long.
Subtune 1 is also pretty good.


----------



## ry755 (Nov 4, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> I highly recommend this one then:
> https://deepsid.chordian.net/?file=High Voltage SID Collection/MUSICIANS/D/Detert_Thomas/Gordian_Tomb.sid&subtune=2&emulator=soasc_auto
> 
> Yes it's really 32 minutes long.
> Subtune 1 is also pretty good.


That sounds really cool so far! I'll check out subtune 1 after.


----------



## RustInPeace (Nov 4, 2018)




----------



## Issac (Nov 4, 2018)

When my favourite band releases a couple of new songs. And one of them is their best one yet. (Might be because it's new). I just can't stop listening to it... they've evolved even more <3
26 years. still going strong.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Nov 5, 2018)

You have two choices:
Ask "Where did my life go wrong?"
or
Ask "Where did my life go wrong?"


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 5, 2018)




----------



## DinohScene (Nov 5, 2018)




----------



## ry755 (Nov 5, 2018)




----------



## Smoker1 (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## Plstic (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## brickmii82 (Nov 7, 2018)

@T-hug remember this? This beat goes so hard!


----------



## ry755 (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Nov 8, 2018)

I...I'm...lost.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Nov 8, 2018)




----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 8, 2018)




----------



## SG854 (Nov 8, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


>


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 8, 2018)




----------



## ry755 (Nov 8, 2018)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Nov 8, 2018)




----------



## Brizas99 (Nov 8, 2018)




----------



## MockyLock (Nov 8, 2018)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Nov 8, 2018)

Dubstep is clearly for the animals.


----------



## TamarindoJuice (Nov 8, 2018)




----------



## brickmii82 (Nov 8, 2018)

"Westside was the war cry, Bustin off freely 
screamin FUCK ALL YALL N***** in Swahili"


----------



## Ricken (Nov 8, 2018)

Much stuck in head, much I really like


----------



## PanTheFaun (Nov 8, 2018)




----------



## DinohScene (Nov 9, 2018)

@AtsuNii your theme song


----------



## AtsuNii (Nov 9, 2018)




----------



## Durelle (Nov 9, 2018)




----------



## Meteor7 (Nov 9, 2018)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Nov 9, 2018)




----------



## Nitro-Gale (Nov 9, 2018)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Nov 9, 2018)




----------



## TuxTux (Nov 9, 2018)

Ava Max - Sweet but Psycho


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Nov 9, 2018)

This is going to be a thing.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Nov 10, 2018)

all because of pyro... hehe


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Nov 10, 2018)

You would.


----------



## plasturion (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## DinohScene (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## AtsuNii (Nov 11, 2018)

Nostalgia from an old flash game i used to play when I was a child.


----------



## ry755 (Nov 12, 2018)

How have I not heard this one before??


----------



## plasturion (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## Jayenkai (Nov 12, 2018)

https://soundcloud.com/alodare/jnkplat-2018-ending-b2


----------



## plasturion (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Nov 12, 2018)

sing to me.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## drenal (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## DinohScene (Nov 13, 2018)

@AtsuNii


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Nov 13, 2018)

I just needed some time.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## ry755 (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Nov 14, 2018)




----------



## Hanafuda (Nov 14, 2018)




----------



## mariopepper (Nov 14, 2018)

Xxxtentacion - Sad, Lil Pump - Witch Blades.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Nov 14, 2018)

Friendly reminder: do drugs and shake your booty:


-------


mariopepper said:


> Lil Pump - Witch Blades.



You mean, lil *Peep*?
I mean, I know he died, but you auto-corrected him that hard? Go Crazy

ghostkettit.


----------



## Veho (Nov 14, 2018)




----------



## ry755 (Nov 15, 2018)

A playlist of PoKEY music



edit: I guess GBAtemp doesn't like showing Youtube playlists.
Add this to the end of the URL for the whole playlist: &list=PL92E73FD91764173B


----------



## PanTheFaun (Nov 15, 2018)




----------



## SG854 (Nov 15, 2018)

Meteor7 said:


>



I love piano edition of songs



The Viola is a good sounding instrument too.


----------



## Dario_Darioso (Nov 15, 2018)

Darude - Sandstorm


----------



## PanTheFaun (Nov 15, 2018)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Nov 15, 2018)

Deep groove


----------



## AtsuNii (Nov 15, 2018)

@DinohScene


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 15, 2018)

@AtsuNii


----------



## PanTheFaun (Nov 16, 2018)




----------



## Veho (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## Ricken (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## ry755 (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Nov 19, 2018)

See that?


----------



## pasc (Nov 19, 2018)

This one.


----------



## ry755 (Nov 20, 2018)




----------



## SpookyGhost (Nov 20, 2018)

ouo


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Nov 20, 2018)

oof.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Nov 20, 2018)

a looooooooooooooot of Digimon OST
do i have to link everything? XD


----------



## PanTheFaun (Nov 21, 2018)




----------



## AtsuNii (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## plasturion (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## ry755 (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Nov 23, 2018)

A funky butt slammer or a salted anus pounder?


----------



## RustInPeace (Nov 23, 2018)




----------



## Ricken (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## plasturion (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## ry755 (Nov 25, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Nov 25, 2018)

This entire soundtrack.
Sounds very European for being a Japanese game.
(full playlist in the video url)


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## AtsuNii (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## DinohScene (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## SG854 (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## plasturion (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## ry755 (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## ry755 (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Nov 28, 2018)

ry755 said:


>



I like you more and more everyday.


----------



## ry755 (Nov 28, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> I like you more and more everyday.


Thanks, that put me in a good mood


----------



## ry755 (Nov 28, 2018)

Classic Mistake - Direct Access
https://classicmistake.bandcamp.com/album/blind-spot


----------



## plasturion (Nov 28, 2018)

http://www.amigaremix.com/files/3185/Rapture_-_Zool_Rave.mp3
http://www.amigaremix.com/files/2526/neriakX_-_Enigma_Gun_Extended_Mix.mp3


----------



## 8BitWonder (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## ry755 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Nov 29, 2018)

Catchy anthem and easier to memorize as it's in English, since it's the main language I'm accustomed to moreso than my native one.


----------



## ry755 (Nov 30, 2018)

Some parts of this actually made me cry a little bit. I didn't know he had songs like this.


----------



## Ricken (Dec 1, 2018)

I love trash like this


----------



## SG854 (Dec 1, 2018)

Eddie Murphy has a song


----------



## ry755 (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## RustInPeace (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Dec 4, 2018)

2004 sounded a little bit like this.


----------



## ry755 (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Dec 5, 2018)

Ricken said:


> I love trash like this





It's recyclable, not treeeeassshh, but it'll get you drunk.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Dec 5, 2018)

Kick it with a homegirl


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Dec 6, 2018)

Next time you're with a girl who could be important to you, play this:



refrain from dancing until she does.


----------



## ry755 (Dec 7, 2018)

Apparently the guy that leaked the audio got fired


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## Edrian (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Dec 7, 2018)

Deep grooves...feels like a really chill town in a good A/J/S/RPG on Playstation 1/2.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Dec 7, 2018)

From the best album of 2018, possibly of the last 5 years:


----------



## ry755 (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## AtsuNii (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Dec 10, 2018)

+



Its an interesting mix....the MF Doom part makes it.


----------



## lordelan (Dec 10, 2018)

The Esher Demos are too good to be true.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Dec 11, 2018)

There are jokes.




I like the video.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## Brizas99 (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## duwen (Dec 12, 2018)

All the Persona 4 soundtracks (including the spin-offs)...


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Dec 14, 2018)

Does _it_ get _you_?


----------



## ry755 (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## plasturion (Dec 14, 2018)

piano version sounds even better


----------



## ry755 (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## plasturion (Dec 16, 2018)

and live action comparision


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Dec 17, 2018)

It's good enough to leave on for hours....or  13:56, 41:20, 57:26, 2:08:50



00:00. Nice to Meet You 00:52.
 8,000,000 Years Past 02:34.
Snowman (From "Earthbound") [Hirokazu Tanaka, Keiichi Suzuki, Hiroshi Kanazu] 05:17.
Here We Are 07:25.
Good Morning 08:17.
It All Began 09:55.
Battle Against a Clueless Foe 11:57.
Mom and Cooking and Stuff 13:56.
Dog Humor (From "Earthbound") [Hirokazu Tanaka] 16:28. It's Gotta Be You 19:12.
O Namae Wa 21:50.
The Green Run 24:19.
Paging Doctor Free 26:25.
The Impossible East 30:39.
Battle Against a Far Away Foe 32:22.
 Mystery Mind 34:13.
Super Fresh Sheets ("Enjoy Your Stay" From "Earthbound") [Hirokazu Tanaka, Keiichi Suzuki, Hiroshi Kanazu] 36:03. Dreamy High Life 38:44.
The Peaceful East 41:20.
Happy Days ~ Political Circus 43:35.
 Distant High Life 46:56.
Places on a Side Road 49:18.
 Battle Against a Familiar Foe 51:36.
The Wild East 54:11. An Eternal Dream ("Mt. Itoi" From "Mother") [Keiichi Suzuki, Hirokazu Tanaka] 57:22.
 Good Magining ~ Order the Special 59:29.
Reckless Dog Paddle 1:02:10.
That Sunny Ocean Life 1:04:13.
Soda Pop 1:05:05. Hometown Strut 1:07:48.
 A House ~ There, There ~ Now, Now 1:09:39.
 Hometown Laze 1:12:38.
Battle Against a Serious Foe (feat. Dani Person) 1:15:08. 
Always Wishful Thinking 1:17:46.
 Things I Wish I Had 1:19:55. 
Boom Town Special 1:22:13. 
Oú Allez-Vous 1:24:56.
 Good Evening 1:25:50.
Dreams I Wish I Had 1:28:18.
Boom Town Lounge 1:31:23.
Useful Vacation 1:32:49. 
Chattering World 1:34:11.
Happy Eyes, Bloodshot Eyes 1:35:46.
Older Sheets by Now ("Hotel Yado" From "Mother 3") [Shogo Sakai] 1:37:30.
Battle Against a Dreamy Foe 1:39:47.
 Into the Earth 1:40:49.
Oh, Mi Amor 1:43:06.
Battle Against a Hot Foe
1:45:50.
Molten Gigaplex 1:47:34.
Breads and Hands 1:50:17.
 Battle Against a Stunning Foe 1:52:58.
Eternally Dangerous ("Mt. Itoi" From "Mother") [Hirokazu Tanaka] 1:55:02.
Battle Against a Confident Foe 1:57:49.
Strange and Wonderful Evening 1:59:19.
Approach the Approaching 2:02:23.
Can We Go Now 2:04:48.
Battle Against a Far Superior Foe 2:07:39.
Thank God 2:08:50.
Wisdom of the World (From "Earthbound") [Keiichi Suzuki]
 Late Late Matinee 2:09:47.


----------



## plasturion (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## Sakitoshi (Dec 17, 2018)

the golden era of pc gaming


----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## ry755 (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## ry755 (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## VinsCool (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## gameboy (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## Sakitoshi (Dec 19, 2018)

best ending of this season


----------



## brickmii82 (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Dec 20, 2018)

Close enough.

Better than Santa on a hoverboard, Amazon box, or flying car.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## Minox (Dec 22, 2018)

Leaving some class in this topic :>


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## plasturion (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Dec 25, 2018)

This is what I think of you


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Dec 26, 2018)

Can you grasp the feeling?


----------



## plasturion (Dec 27, 2018)

I think this sid is quite impressive at the beginning, I would like to hear extended version or remix.


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Dec 27, 2018)

What have I done to deserve this?



Oh, that's right.


----------



## gameboy (Dec 28, 2018)

great doowop, excellent instruments


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Dec 28, 2018)

It feels like a wall of notes.


----------



## plasturion (Dec 30, 2018)




----------



## ry755 (Dec 30, 2018)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Dec 30, 2018)

bASIC.


----------



## ry755 (Dec 30, 2018)




----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Dec 30, 2018)

I FUCKING LOVE THOSE TRUMPETS


----------



## plasturion (Dec 31, 2018)

Mariko Shiga once again. Most of her songs are simply amazing.


----------



## Jayro (Dec 31, 2018)

Krewella x Diskord - "Beggars"


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Dec 31, 2018)

My cat and I agree, this is a pizza slice of a song.


----------



## plasturion (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## ry755 (Jan 1, 2019)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## nxwing (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## nxwing (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## HakPits2 (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## brickmii82 (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 4, 2019)

When MTV & TRL had power, this could have.....


----------



## plasturion (Jan 5, 2019)

Empty


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 5, 2019)

Its like that feeling of "this is the best thing ever" and "Oh God! I'm dying!" on a pizza.


----------



## ry755 (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 6, 2019)

It's like this "feel-good-bubble" enveloped me


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## nxwing (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 7, 2019)

I'll turn away


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 8, 2019)

This


is this at 0:30


Hard times for SEGA.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## nxwing (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## Chary (Jan 9, 2019)

Nagaku Mijikai Matsuri, Piano/Drum cover


----------



## nxwing (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## ry755 (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## supersega (Jan 10, 2019)

Music from Mischief 3000 by DJ Benko... this stuff oozes childhood for me, I still have my DVD of it. It also screams 90s DnB, which I am a sucker for, partially due to that movie.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 10, 2019)

Whoa.bro.4evaNeva.

My cat couldn't complain.


----------



## PalindromicBreadLoaf (Jan 10, 2019)

Quite a masterpiece if I do say so myself, which I do.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## ry755 (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## eigenvector (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## CORE (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## nxwing (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 11, 2019)

I want a Behelit of my own


----------



## eigenvector (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 13, 2019)

I want something that I'll really like.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Jan 13, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 13, 2019)

It's only human nature.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 16, 2019)

The kind of song you have a mental breakdown to.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 17, 2019)

One of my all time favourite songs

Chloe Dancer/Crown of Thorns by Mother Love Bone

For those that don't know Mother Love Bone went on to become PearlJam


----------



## SG854 (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## xflamer234 (Jan 18, 2019)

Lil Durk- Nobody know


----------



## Caofre (Jan 18, 2019)

daft punk is so good


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 19, 2019)

It's one of the weirder videos, but _you couldn't *really *know_.


----------



## plasturion (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## nxwing (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## navimor (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 20, 2019)

Before Knuckles tawht yu de wai, he was lost in this....but he totally knows de wai now.


----------



## ry755 (Jan 21, 2019)

Jackson C. Frank - I Want to Be Alone


----------



## nxwing (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 21, 2019)

Seems like it'll be in a commercial soon enough.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 22, 2019)

Mai swe lad.


----------



## nxwing (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## AutumnWolf (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## ry755 (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 23, 2019)

Opus & Falco - Flyin´high.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 23, 2019)

Feels like that funky, cool, I-know-where-a-glitch-is-in-this-game town in a well-known RPG for PS2


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 24, 2019)

The lyrics in this song pretty much describes every guy I have ever slept with lol.


----------



## elm (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 24, 2019)

Go ahead, sing along


----------



## PanTheFaun (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## linuxares (Jan 25, 2019)

Works well as background music when you work.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## nxwing (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 27, 2019)

Lel


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 28, 2019)

It just goes together, like peanut butter and pickle sandwiches.


----------



## Paranoid V (Jan 28, 2019)

I fucking miss this band soooo much!


----------



## Longshot56 (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Issac (Jan 28, 2019)

I listen to this at least once a week


----------



## PanTheFaun (Jan 29, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 29, 2019)

All I hear is, "Come, sleep with me tonight."


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 30, 2019)

When you wake up:


----------



## plasturion (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 31, 2019)

It took a minute to get it...but now I have the rhythm.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Feb 2, 2019)

Bubblicious: The Animoochew


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## Ryccardo (Feb 3, 2019)

Gradius 2 - Shoot and Shoot


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## ry755 (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 5, 2019)

DSi Shop Theme.

https://gbatemp.net/threads/nintendo-ds-i-shop-dsi-eshop-replacement.513999/page-2


----------



## ry755 (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## plasturion (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## UnwantedFortune (Feb 6, 2019)

I'm listening to "prfct" by Sabrina Carpenter. It's in my Spotify playlist.

https://open.spotify.com/user/9li5k...CIdGZ3GfQRgvhyk1kQF?si=7gQS_90WTXmHUJmxuRVBYw


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 7, 2019)

Nena - Kleine Taschenlampe brenn - for our sleeping childs.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Feb 7, 2019)

When you forget that you remembered what you forgot.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Feb 8, 2019)

I spy: a Swisher Sweet, a Marlboro Light 100, a pipe cleaner, tinsel, pillow stuffing, and a joint roach.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 8, 2019)

Phil Collins - Do you remember


----------



## fiis (Feb 9, 2019)

Crush A Lot - Lil Baby
Colors - Halsey
Various hip hop shit that gets my adrenaline going for the gym.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 9, 2019)

Hansi Dujmic/Dew Mitch: Nur Amore


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Feb 10, 2019)

It's so true....King of the Hill predicted what would happen to Chuck Mangione! uwwwmmgheebbers!111!1


----------



## ry755 (Feb 10, 2019)

The song from an 8-bit Keys video. I wish it was longer:
https://soundcloud.com/8-bitkeys/oh-no-more-square-waves-yamaha-pss-125


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## Cha0tic (Feb 10, 2019)

my girlfriend sing a song idk


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Feb 10, 2019)

Iamsolost.

I think there's a message here?


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Feb 11, 2019)

It's better than the movie.


----------



## ry755 (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Feb 12, 2019)

They just don't understand you; you've got a lot to offer another person.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Feb 12, 2019)

X



A.K.A. The $uicide Game


----------



## plasturion (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## BORTZ (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## nashismo (Feb 13, 2019)

Pensar en ti (Thinking of you) by my love Ana Gabriel from Mexico:


----------



## ry755 (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Feb 13, 2019)

Do you miss the 90's?
Maybe the 90's misses you, too.


----------



## WeedZ (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Feb 14, 2019)

How noble.


----------



## ry755 (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Feb 15, 2019)

Things you shouldn't do with your tax refund in two minutes:


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 15, 2019)

Don Henley - Boys of Summer on Antenne Vorarlberg Classic Rock


----------



## ry755 (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 16, 2019)

Journey - Don´t stop believin´LIVE


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Feb 16, 2019)

So much phong.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Feb 17, 2019)

Facts.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 17, 2019)

The 80's will never die!


----------



## ry755 (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Feb 18, 2019)

There's a lot going on here--better tone it dowwwwwn.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Feb 19, 2019)

I've been on a Spelunky kick again....and these guys are pretty good...surprisingly, they have a decent amount of material from your (probably) favorite games.


----------



## shaunj66 (Feb 19, 2019)

Smoother than a baby's arse cheeks


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Feb 20, 2019)

Undrunkening.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Feb 21, 2019)

That was a butterfly?


----------



## PanTheFaun (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Feb 22, 2019)

You actually deserve much worse, by the hands of those you trust.


----------



## ry755 (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## plasturion (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Feb 24, 2019)

I like the live version better.


----------



## ry755 (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Feb 25, 2019)

these people will literally kill you.


----------



## ry755 (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 26, 2019)

Anyone that knows my story should know why this song means so bloody much to me. Especially the following lyric

How can I be
What I want To be?
When all I want to do is strip away
These stilled constraints
And crush this charade
Shred this sad masquerade
I don't need no persuading
I'll trip, fall, pick myself up and
Walk unafraid
I'll be clumsy instead
Hold me love me or leave me high


----------



## AtsuNii (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Feb 26, 2019)

If he didn't sip so much.....


----------



## PanTheFaun (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## ry755 (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## elm (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## Mythical (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## ImSoHandsome (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## Mythical (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## ry755 (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Feb 27, 2019)

It's a brave new world.


----------



## Longshot56 (Feb 27, 2019)

Keanu Reeves: Logic


----------



## plasturion (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Feb 28, 2019)

Fair.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 1, 2019)

*Iron Maiden - For the Greater Good of God*




*Please tell me now what life is 
Please tell me now what love is 

Well tell me now what war is 

Again tell me what life is*


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Mar 1, 2019)

Alchemist makes music.


----------



## NJBoss (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## plasturion (Mar 3, 2019)

My fav type of music, 6:08 is really great


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## ry755 (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## plasturion (Mar 4, 2019)

catchy


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Mar 5, 2019)

Garactus?


----------



## ry755 (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 8, 2019)

STAR TREK - Medley:


----------



## plasturion (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Mar 11, 2019)

What a beautiful OSTwang1


----------



## PanTheFaun (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## smileyhead (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## ry755 (Mar 14, 2019)

http://www.qotile.net/audio/c64_3.mp3


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 14, 2019)

Ozzy Osborne all the way


----------



## ry755 (Mar 14, 2019)

Skip to 1:23:29
The live version is much better IMO


----------



## Captain_N (Mar 14, 2019)

Rebirth Opening.mp3 Its from Nintendo's Spaceworld 2000 Gamecube demo kiosks


----------



## PanTheFaun (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Mar 16, 2019)

This fucking guy!


----------



## Depravo (Mar 16, 2019)




----------



## Vhestal (Mar 16, 2019)

This, on loop;


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 16, 2019)

Been listening to Amiga soundtracks, man, I love how unique they sound 



And this


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Mar 16, 2019)

Busta!


----------



## PanTheFaun (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## D34DL1N3R (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## ry755 (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Mar 17, 2019)

It'll make you feel like it's 1999-2002.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 18, 2019)

No worries, I haven't forgotten about the 80's!


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Mar 19, 2019)

It's okeh.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Mar 20, 2019)

Just walk in a room.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Mar 21, 2019)

Mid-western crip walk? I have a pretty good idea who created this......I'm duct taping a pitchfork to a pitchfork, GG.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Mar 22, 2019)

They should have used scenes from Kung Fury.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Mar 23, 2019)

Welp...


----------



## plasturion (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Mar 24, 2019)

The only answer is yes, but would they ask you the question? No, they know about you.


----------



## Robert35 (Mar 25, 2019)

billionera


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Mar 25, 2019)

That bass is a rubber band, slowed by 300%.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Mar 27, 2019)

I'd be surprised if she didn't like Pabst.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Mar 27, 2019)

The only country is old country (for no men)

Tell me no,u, from 1:15-2:40.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Mar 28, 2019)

Sunglasses & hammock.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 28, 2019)

Papa Roach - Last Resort



My wife bring it to me,its from her school time (not a nice time for her,she was mobbed and that kind of things....)


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Mar 29, 2019)

I think I heard it on an elevator.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Mar 30, 2019)

"You hardly know her."


----------



## plasturion (Mar 31, 2019)




----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 31, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Mar 31, 2019)

Pretty smart.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Mar 31, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Apr 1, 2019)

Well, it's my birthday (for real) so I decided, "Fuck the mother's for every birthday that no one wanted."



I do not condone incest; step-mom doesn't count.


----------



## linuxares (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## DinohScene (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## plasturion (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## SG854 (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## SG854 (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 4, 2019)

From our friend *@VinsCool*:


----------



## D4X (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## plasturion (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Apr 4, 2019)

That's a nice butt.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 5, 2019)

Pretty amazing piece honestly.
Trance on NES anyone?


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## SG854 (Apr 5, 2019)

New BLACKPINK Song! 
Time to bump this.







AmandaRose said:


>



Kurt Cobain R.I.P. 


My favorite perfomance of theirs. 

The Man Who Sold The World (Unplugged)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 5, 2019)

Iron Maiden - The Reincarnation Of Benjamin Breeg


----------



## Undwiz (Apr 5, 2019)

I listen to this every night since July 23rd 2015 when my 1 and half yr old daughter with a heart defect past away.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 5, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


>




Another CLUB 27 member.


----------



## Undwiz (Apr 5, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Another CLUB 27 member.



  20 years ago when I was 17 people said I looked like Kurt

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

but now im old


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Apr 5, 2019)

It kind of sounds like the song that'll play when you get shot in the head .


----------



## D4X (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Apr 6, 2019)

It's so

beautiful.

Shinji is a bitch.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## hyprskllz (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## D4X (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## yukivulpes (Apr 7, 2019)

Manic Street Preachers - You Stole The Sun From My Heart


----------



## Veho (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## Raylight (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Apr 7, 2019)

I didn't like the book better than the remake better than the original.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 7, 2019)

Herbert Grönemeyer - Halt mich


----------



## plasturion (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## DinohScene (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## SG854 (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## retrofan01 (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Apr 8, 2019)

Has that, "THPS 3-feel" and I like that.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 9, 2019)

Joe Dassin- No Me Moleste Mosquito- 1973


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Apr 9, 2019)

It was that kind of day.


----------



## Issac (Apr 9, 2019)

Back to my high school days :3


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Apr 10, 2019)

Rule number one for dogs: go for the butt.
GFTB.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 10, 2019)

CCR - Bad moon rising:


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Apr 11, 2019)

When you know someone talks too much shit in Street Fighter....and then you beat that shit out of them.


----------



## elm (Apr 11, 2019)

My summer jam!


----------



## Veho (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## DarkSeele (Apr 12, 2019)

Enjoy The Silence​


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Apr 12, 2019)

If you get it before 0:10, you're one of the coolest.

If you don't get it, check out the full album (_RPG_).


----------



## plasturion (Apr 13, 2019)

Once again, simply amazing as for gameboy bgm.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Apr 13, 2019)

Wrong!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 13, 2019)

Need it at the moment.....


----------



## plasturion (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Apr 14, 2019)

Yeah....jbg, you got me. That Switch MGS theme brought me back to when controllers were cheap enough to unplug, throw, and stomp on without regret.


----------



## brickmii82 (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## SG854 (Apr 15, 2019)

brickmii82 said:


>



You always have the best songs


----------



## MrMcTiller (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Apr 15, 2019)

If you meet Dr. Who, end up in Germany sometime in August of 1995, take a lesson from these mice....or skip to 5:28 and take a laugh.


----------



## plasturion (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## DANTENDO (Apr 15, 2019)

What a lot of switch owners are saying


----------



## XDel (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## DANTENDO (Apr 15, 2019)

what nintendo should be doing with ther online service


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 17, 2019)




----------



## plasturion (Apr 17, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Apr 17, 2019)

For some reason, I'm thinking of a Slowpoke in a straw hat on a beach.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Apr 19, 2019)

...I guess.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Apr 20, 2019)

Feels pretty good.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Apr 21, 2019)

What a nice rendutionwang?


----------



## DANTENDO (Apr 21, 2019)

Prince who died 3 years ago today


----------



## Veho (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## DANTENDO (Apr 22, 2019)

This was actually released in 1982


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 22, 2019)

Journey - Don´t stop believin´


----------



## brickmii82 (Apr 24, 2019)




----------



## DANTENDO (Apr 24, 2019)

best bond song


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Apr 25, 2019)

T'was a rare move





Spoiler: Twas a Pepe, indeed



 1:18, you know?


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Apr 26, 2019)

.....if you know what I mean. RIP for eight months.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Apr 27, 2019)

Am I a pervert? 
Are you?


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Apr 28, 2019)

You too, can direct a music video!


----------



## DANTENDO (Apr 28, 2019)

enjoy some great 60s music


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 28, 2019)

Way back into Love from "Music and Lyrics":


----------



## Robika (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Apr 29, 2019)

It feels like Initial D without the K-pop.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## plasturion (May 1, 2019)




----------



## Benja81 (May 1, 2019)




----------



## DANTENDO (May 1, 2019)

80s synth pure sound


----------



## shaunj66 (May 2, 2019)

Bringing in that reggae funk!


----------



## H1B1Esquire (May 2, 2019)

It'll make you look like the way you feel inside.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 2, 2019)




----------



## Subtle Demise (May 2, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> It'll make you look like the way you feel inside.



Sounds like what would happen if you let these guys compose an NES game:


----------



## H1B1Esquire (May 3, 2019)

When you're drunk and you love hearing people say, "I love that song! I know every word by heart!!!"

.....until they do.....and then you look like an asshole with drunkface.


----------



## VinsCool (May 4, 2019)

Don't let it turn you off, it gets better as it progresses.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (May 4, 2019)

I'm pretty sure they did this *for* drugs.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 4, 2019)

The great *Peter Ustinov* - Quo vadis - Rome is burning.


----------



## VinsCool (May 5, 2019)




----------



## DANTENDO (May 5, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (May 5, 2019)

A rare sight of Americans working together.


----------



## DANTENDO (May 5, 2019)

beautiful video also


----------



## RustInPeace (May 5, 2019)




----------



## Issac (May 6, 2019)

I recently fell in love with this gem once again <3 It keeps coming back to me


----------



## H1B1Esquire (May 6, 2019)

I'd forgive everything in the new "Sonic" movie if he listened to Sade in the opening scene while eating a chilidog.


----------



## DANTENDO (May 6, 2019)




----------



## Benja81 (May 6, 2019)




----------



## Deleted User (May 6, 2019)

i saw this thread and thought it was ridiculous but this is passing through my mind:


----------



## Benja81 (May 6, 2019)

Missingphy said:


> i saw this thread and thought it was ridiculous but this is passing through my mind:



Why is sharing and hearing possibly unique music from diff parts of the world ridiculous?


----------



## Deleted User (May 6, 2019)

Benja81 said:


> Why is sharing and hearing possibly unique music from diff parts of the world ridiculous?


im saying it was ridiculous that i was singing in my head


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 6, 2019)

*sigh* from better days of McDonalds........


----------



## Benja81 (May 6, 2019)

Missingphy said:


> im saying it was ridiculous that i was singing in my head


Ohh! Well that is ridiculous, but completely normal!


----------



## H1B1Esquire (May 7, 2019)

*I would die if a woman would sing this to me.* 
*I don't even care if you think you look different than the models you see.
I don't care if you couldn't sing the song the way you think I' d want to hear it.
Just do it to me.*


----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2019)




----------



## Stwert (May 7, 2019)

Audroradyne -TTF. Takes me back to my yoof, bouncing around in Dunfermline  .....


..... How much of that I can actually remember though, hmmmmmm, patchy considering, let’s say my state of mind


----------



## H1B1Esquire (May 7, 2019)

His makeup team must love the pizza he orders.


----------



## DANTENDO (May 7, 2019)




----------



## Benja81 (May 8, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (May 8, 2019)

? ? ?


----------



## H1B1Esquire (May 9, 2019)

Hey, you wanna pretend to be a DJ?





Cool! Get a disc-shaped you can pretend to "scratch" on, play both songs and figure it out!


----------



## Undi (May 9, 2019)

Headhunterz - Journey Of The Mind


----------



## DeadlyFoez (May 9, 2019)

in my head I am playing "Choas Choas - Do you feel it"


----------



## Harumyne (May 9, 2019)

Some crazy shit loosely about tripping on psychedelic substances.


----------



## Benja81 (May 9, 2019)




----------



## Issac (May 9, 2019)

I'm currently listening to, an playing along on my guitar, this song  It's soooo fun to play


----------



## DANTENDO (May 9, 2019)




----------



## JaapDaniels (May 9, 2019)




----------



## KHEOPS (May 10, 2019)

It makes me travel


https://soundcloud.com/user-760440607/the-golden-ratio


----------



## DANTENDO (May 10, 2019)

some beautiful bird sounds I think


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 11, 2019)

Credits Lethal Weapon 2 -Cheer down - The one and only Riggs/Murtaugh.


----------



## plasturion (May 12, 2019)

Dahlia 5:50 good one


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 14, 2019)




----------



## DANTENDO (May 15, 2019)

The weather temp in the UK today is


----------



## Subtle Demise (May 15, 2019)




----------



## AdenTheThird (May 15, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (May 16, 2019)




----------



## Xenon Hacks (May 16, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 16, 2019)




----------



## plasturion (May 16, 2019)




----------



## SuperDan (May 16, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (May 18, 2019)




----------



## DANTENDO (May 20, 2019)

and yes sonny is Lionel messi's dad


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 21, 2019)




----------



## plasturion (May 22, 2019)

I never watched this show but soundtrack is pretty good and I used to listen.


----------



## DinohScene (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Benja81 (May 24, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 24, 2019)

KISS - God of Thunder


----------



## dalimartin (May 24, 2019)

Eternal flame.


----------



## plasturion (May 24, 2019)




----------



## Benja81 (May 25, 2019)




----------



## Deleted User (May 25, 2019)




----------



## DANTENDO (May 25, 2019)




----------



## Veho (May 27, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 27, 2019)

*NO* Forget you !!!!!!


----------



## DANTENDO (May 28, 2019)

80s classic let's all wish the beautifil Kylie a happy birthday


----------



## Benja81 (May 28, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (May 28, 2019)

That was one of the best thing I've ever heard for a long time.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 28, 2019)

*Desireless - Voyage Voyage *


----------



## VinsCool (May 28, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> *Desireless - Voyage Voyage *



Interestingly enough, this song plays pretty often at my job, it's a good one


----------



## H1B1Esquire (May 29, 2019)

On an ordinary day.


----------



## DANTENDO (May 29, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> *Desireless - Voyage Voyage *



Yeh remba this what a chorus tht is pure 80s stuff

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

 a contender for my best song ever


----------



## drenal (May 30, 2019)

I absolutely love this song.


----------



## Veho (May 30, 2019)




----------



## DinohScene (May 30, 2019)




----------



## DANTENDO (May 30, 2019)

DinohScene said:


>



Contender for best band ever


----------



## H1B1Esquire (May 30, 2019)

2013 memes at a day club; skip to 1:00 if you don't believe.


----------



## SG854 (May 30, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> Yeh remba this what a chorus tht is pure 80s stuff
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> a contender for my best song ever



Some more 70’s/80’s stuff.


----------



## DANTENDO (May 30, 2019)

SG854 said:


> Some more 70’s/80’s stuff.



Yeh good song but vid not working


----------



## SG854 (May 30, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> Yeh good song but vid not working


I edited it, how about now?


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (May 30, 2019)




----------



## bandithedoge (May 30, 2019)

Definitely one of the highlights from the album. It's a 45-track behemoth and they're all great. Definitely my favorite hardcore album, some modern hardcore producers could learn a lot from this. Angerfist has been in this game for over 20 years and his place as the genre's frontman is well deserved. Best part is that his new tracks are still some of the best in the scene. This dude just ain't retiring anytime soon.


----------



## DANTENDO (May 30, 2019)

SG854 said:


> I edited it, how about now?


I kno the song so np but still says unavailable


----------



## bandithedoge (May 30, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> I kno the song so np but still says unavailable


Probably blocked in some regions. Doesn't work for me either.


----------



## SG854 (May 30, 2019)

bandithedoge said:


> Probably blocked in some regions. Doesn't work for me either.


That sucks. One more time if it doesn’t work then I give up.


----------



## bandithedoge (May 30, 2019)

SG854 said:


> That sucks. One more time if it doesn’t work then I give up.



This one works.


----------



## SG854 (May 30, 2019)

bandithedoge said:


> This one works.


Region block is so dumb.


----------



## DANTENDO (May 30, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 30, 2019)

Originally i want to post 

*DON HENLEYs - DIRTY LAUNDRY from 1982* but

NO ORIGNAL VERSION ON YOUTUBE just LIVE and COVER Versions.


----------



## DANTENDO (May 30, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Originally i want to post
> 
> *DON HENLEYs - DIRTY LAUNDRY from 1982* but
> 
> NO ORIGNAL VERSION ON YOUTUBE just LIVE and COVER Versions.


Let everyone enjoy this powerful song of his


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 30, 2019)

Thank you.
Great song.


(but no Dirty Laundry..... )


----------



## DANTENDO (May 30, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Thank you.
> Great song.
> 
> 
> (but no Dirty Laundry..... )


Tht boys of summer song was also banned on YouTube until a year or so ago


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 30, 2019)

Damn Song"right" thieves.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

VIDEO has nothing to do with Don Henley but the original tune. 

DIRTY LAUNDRY by Don Henley.





Spoiler: Lyrics are so apt for today.....



I make my living off the evening news Just give me something-something I can use People love it when you lose, They love dirty laundry Well, I coulda been an actor, but I wound up here I just have to look good, I don't have to be clear Come and whisper in my ear Give us dirty laundry Kick 'em when they're up Kick 'em when they're down Kick 'em when they're up Kick 'em when they're down Kick 'em when they're up Kick 'em when they're down Kick 'em when they're up Kick 'em all around We got the bubble-headed-bleach-blond Who comes on at five She can tell you 'bout the plane crash with a gleam in her eye It's interesting when people die Give us dirty laundry Can we film the operation? Is the head dead yet? You know, the boys in the newsroom got a running bet Get the widow on the set! We need dirty laundry You don't really need to find out what's going on You don't really want to know just how far it's gone Just leave well enough alone Eat your dirty laundry Kick 'em when they're up Kick 'em when they're down Kick 'em when they're up Kick 'em when they're down Kick 'em when they're up Kick 'em when they're down Kick 'em when they're stiff Kick 'em all around Kick 'em when they're up Kick 'em when they're down Kick 'em when they're up Kick 'em when they're down Kick 'em when they're up Kick 'em when they're down Kick 'em when they're stiff Kick 'em all around Dirty little secrets Dirty little lies We got our dirty little fingers in everybody's pie We love to cut you down to size We love dirty laundry We can do "The Innuendo" We can dance and sing When it's said and done we haven't told you a thing We all know that crap is king Give us dirty laundry! Kick 'em when they're up ......


----------



## GBAer (May 30, 2019)

Here is a beautiful song with a beautiful message.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (May 30, 2019)

bandithedoge said:


> Probably blocked



Not in 'Murrica.



alexander1970 said:


> but no Dirty Laundry.....


you mean this:


and this for fun for me


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 30, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> Not in 'Murrica.
> 
> 
> you mean this:
> ...




Thank you.

But this is sadly not the original Version from 1982.
Posted it above found a not suitable video but the right version.
Thank you my friend.


----------



## Doredialilligan (May 30, 2019)

Listening on repeat everyday


----------



## H1B1Esquire (May 31, 2019)

I snuck a sneaky in there, but you should watch the video--it's an abstract look at my life, in an abstract way.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 31, 2019)




----------



## DANTENDO (May 31, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


>



One of best intro sounds ever and contender best track used in a movie


----------



## DANTENDO (May 31, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jun 1, 2019)

Darling, I'm not going to fuck you. I'm just going to smash your asshole in.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jun 1, 2019)

Shpooky!


----------



## CzechTea (Jun 1, 2019)

what i am doing with my life


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jun 2, 2019)

That's the kind of day it is.


----------



## DANTENDO (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Jun 2, 2019)

This is the sort of music I really love. XTD makes good stuff


----------



## elm (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 2, 2019)

*Fanfare for the common man - E.L.O.
*


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 3, 2019)

*WHY is he doing this ....? *

Vienna,02 June 2019


----------



## DANTENDO (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 3, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


>



Thank you my friend,thats exactly what i need in this moment.


----------



## brickmii82 (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## DANTENDO (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## SG854 (Jun 5, 2019)

brickmii82 said:


>



Since you uploaded Spanish Music.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 5, 2019)

Some austrian "cult"ural - Alf Poier - Wödhit (Worldhit).
He is an cabaret artist with cult status.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jun 5, 2019)

I was *Juste* jammin' out when a dirtbag Zombie tried to get down. He got laid down....and came back...again.


----------



## DANTENDO (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 5, 2019)

Thank you.

It reminds me on my love song from him:


----------



## DANTENDO (Jun 5, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> It reminds me on my love song from him:



One of the best songs ever pure 80s


----------



## DANTENDO (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jun 6, 2019)

Some good cooking music; probably best with anything you need a spatula for.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 6, 2019)

An 70er "icon" but this one from 1999 is magnificent


----------



## plasturion (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 7, 2019)

plasturion said:


>



Very nice tune.

Personally like this music when i am in a chinese restaurant...or playing mahjong.(what a cliche... )


----------



## plasturion (Jun 7, 2019)

Nice tune, very calm and sounds like from lord of the rings. Kokia's angelic voice is reaching higher heavens, especially when she sings live. Good to hear from time to time.


----------



## PRAGMA (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## DANTENDO (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jun 7, 2019)

If I told you, you'd probably be like, "Oh, okay.", but I was like, "Whoa-oa-oa-oa."


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 7, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> If I told you, you'd probably be like, "Oh, okay.", but I was like, "Whoa-oa-oa-oa."



YES.  Thank you.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DANTENDO said:


>



Also a very good one from them.My favorites are "Jump" & "I´m so excited AND of COURSE


----------



## DANTENDO (Jun 7, 2019)

Yep Alexander you kno Yr stuff and Beverly hills cop great films - playing these tracks in GTA also a must do


----------



## brickmii82 (Jun 8, 2019)

Last time that I checked West Coast rap still kills it

RIP Nipsey


----------



## PanTheFaun (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jun 8, 2019)

It's like, sad Christmas.


----------



## DANTENDO (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 8, 2019)

Watched an episode a few minutes ago - I love this Tune:


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jun 9, 2019)

Str8 ↑↑ lel bc true.


----------



## DANTENDO (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## plasturion (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## DANTENDO (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jun 10, 2019)

LMA, Yo mayo--you're welcome for the depression...or was it cured?


----------



## DANTENDO (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## DinohScene (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## DinohScene (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## DANTENDO (Jun 11, 2019)

Some may recognise the song- yes it was once top of the pops theme tune


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jun 11, 2019)

100% delicious beef patty



Spoiler: with cheese


----------



## plasturion (Jun 12, 2019)

Ikimono gakari, l like to listen 'yell' song, but this is a good one too. Impressive how much all performance improved and after many years reapeting the same thing it sounds so good and fresh.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 12, 2019)

...from Death Valley.....weighing 328 pounds..........


THE........

*UNDERTAKER*

from the many variations THIS is my favorite one:


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jun 12, 2019)

this...was not what I was expecting.


----------



## DANTENDO (Jun 12, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 13, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> this...was not what I was expecting.



Wow...as you said....great tune.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DANTENDO said:


>



YESSSS !!! 

I love this one TOOOOO.....


----------



## DANTENDO (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## plasturion (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 14, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


>



The word "Shout" was very popular at that times:


----------



## DANTENDO (Jun 14, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> The word "Shout" was very popular at that times:



Tears for fears what a band this song and mad world  - change - everybody wants rule the world


----------



## plasturion (Jun 14, 2019)

Cool songs from this guy but at some point there is too much mess.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jun 14, 2019)

Don't do every drug.
Or not, I'm not your dad.

Definitely listen to this on something with surround sound//.comwhatever.


----------



## Dominator211 (Jun 14, 2019)

My mom likes the show and I like the theme song, Its also nice to see that im not the only one that listens to pokemon and video game music. really is reassuring.


----------



## Gon Freecss (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## pasc (Jun 14, 2019)

and this one


----------



## plasturion (Jun 14, 2019)

Good arrangment


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 14, 2019)

Absolutely beautiful track , currently listening to this one over and over...


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jun 14, 2019)

shaunj66 said:


> listening to this one over and over...



Yes!
happened upon this by accident---


----------



## DANTENDO (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## plasturion (Jun 15, 2019)

Good vibe, I hope I didn't weeb this threat too much. I'll take a brake.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Jun 16, 2019)




----------



## DANTENDO (Jun 17, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jun 17, 2019)

FJM, the other, other country meat.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 17, 2019)

RAMMSTEIN - Deutschland from their newest Album and guess - very controversial.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Jun 18, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 18, 2019)

PanTheFaun said:


>



Great tune.That sounds VERY familiar (Children of Bodom/Trivium and a little bit Volbeat).


----------



## RyDog (Jun 18, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 18, 2019)

Ace Frehley - New York Groove.


----------



## plasturion (Jun 18, 2019)

It's time for something normal and pure,
that's cherishing and contain kind of cure.


----------



## DANTENDO (Jun 18, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jun 18, 2019)

I wonder if I can make my own .ogg files and replace them in games?


----------



## plasturion (Jun 18, 2019)

This will be the last one, cute ducklings

bonus points for chorus sing, minus for not proper uniform.


----------



## DANTENDO (Jun 18, 2019)

plasturion said:


> This will be the last one, cute ducklings
> 
> bonus points for chorus sing, minus for not proper uniform.



50 bucks youl post another one


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Jun 18, 2019)

!play


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jun 19, 2019)

You like show tunes? I don't, but I compromise.


----------



## DANTENDO (Jun 19, 2019)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## plasturion (Jun 20, 2019)

This is the last.


----------



## DANTENDO (Jun 20, 2019)

Shit stop saying it's the last which it clearly won't be  post what you want though I'd say 1 a day should be the limit and if people don't like stuff they can always block


----------



## DANTENDO (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jun 20, 2019)

I don't say this often, but damn, this guy got riptshredded; Gucci Mane, I'm so proud of you.


----------



## Benja81 (Jun 21, 2019)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Jun 21, 2019)




----------



## SG854 (Jun 21, 2019)

brickmii82 said:


> Last time that I checked West Coast rap still kills it
> 
> RIP Nipsey



My friend was talking about it all day when he died. Him and Mac Miller. It was the emotional drunk talk.







DinohScene said:


>



Bee Gees


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 21, 2019)

My wife played ALL of them:  



The music of this games are soooo enjoyable.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jun 21, 2019)

Frankie boy did it first.


----------



## DANTENDO (Jun 21, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 21, 2019)

Cheers.....à votre santé..................Skål..............Slàinte


----------



## DANTENDO (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jun 22, 2019)

Shit was going down at Wal Mart, but they were meant for each other, like corn in turds.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jun 23, 2019)

Not the best, but K.L.F.G. is decent.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## DANTENDO (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 24, 2019)

Again.This one gets important in these days........


----------



## PanTheFaun (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## plasturion (Jun 24, 2019)

good chiptunes, Luna Ascension is a better one, well all soundtrack is quite good.


----------



## Xalusc (Jun 24, 2019)

King Crimson - I Talk to the Wind
(It's not on Youtube, so...)


----------



## Cylent1 (Jun 24, 2019)

The greatest and most talented band in the world.....  JINJER!


----------



## PanTheFaun (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## DANTENDO (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 24, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


>




*Very groovey tune,great !!! Thank you. *


----------



## Benja81 (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## rufuszombot (Jun 24, 2019)

Does this jazzy tune I'm forced to listen to on hold count?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 24, 2019)

rufuszombot said:


> Does this jazzy tune I'm forced to listen to on hold count?


I think so.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I love this man !!! A Genius !!


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jun 24, 2019)

I'm way over hung? I guess its better than being drunken fuck?


----------



## phreaksho (Jun 24, 2019)

Viet Cong monotony


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## drenal (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 25, 2019)

VinsCool said:


>





Great "cover".Wow !!


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## drenal (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 25, 2019)

The studio Version is great:


BUT the LIVE one is a KILLER from the speed:



I was there in Vienna 2007


----------



## DANTENDO (Jun 25, 2019)

George michael would of been 56 today


----------



## Chary (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 25, 2019)

I love the classic ones  !!!!!


----------



## drenal (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## plasturion (Jun 26, 2019)

I said so but never say never, something missing on this page.

Cheerful and cute, good response for this rotten world.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 26, 2019)

From the Scene "Stealing the ENTERPRISE"


----------



## DANTENDO (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 27, 2019)

September 1983,A new School year has started.
And USA has a great Number 1 Hit  in these days.


----------



## DANTENDO (Jun 27, 2019)

Best pop song ever - could be- -


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 27, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> Best pop song ever - could be- -



You make me always happy with your song selection.Thank you.


----------



## DANTENDO (Jun 27, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> You make me always happy with your song selection.Thank you.


Cheers Alexander thts Good to hear  80s was the best decade for me so much talent during tht era


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## Sheimi (Jun 27, 2019)

Ocarina of Time 3D Forest Temple Midi, planning something with the 3D version music <3


----------



## DANTENDO (Jun 27, 2019)

One 


alexander1970 said:


>



One of the best intros ever and love of the common people great songs


----------



## Coolsonickirby (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## SG854 (Jun 27, 2019)

This song reminds me of that little Chinese Girl from Rush Hour singing this song.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jun 28, 2019)

After the months of mental conditioning, I now have a Pavlovian response when I hear "whips, whips, bats, where's the dog?"

Who said video games are bad for Wooooo! Secret stage!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 28, 2019)

VinsCool said:


>



Thank you,very relaxing song.
Is it still your motherlanguage in Canada ?


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 28, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Thank you,very relaxing song.
> Is it still your motherlanguage in Canada ?


Yes, French is my first language


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 28, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> Yes, French is my first language


I like *independent* countries.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jun 28, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> I like *independent* countries.





If no one said, you'd think these guy's lived in Murrica.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 28, 2019)

VinsCool said:


>



A little "reggae" influence.


----------



## zxr750j (Jun 28, 2019)

It's friday so https://player.slam.nl/?stream=slam
Only mixes all day long, enjoy!


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 28, 2019)

Great,summer holidays started right now.....


----------



## DANTENDO (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 28, 2019)

Watching the movie today,i love him as Court jester !!


----------



## PanTheFaun (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jun 28, 2019)

You know when you wake up and you think, "Today's going to be a great day!", but then you just say, "Fuck it--I'm going back to bed."?
What a day.

----

I feel better.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 29, 2019)

I wish you all an nice and relaxed saturday my fellow friends on GBAtemp.


----------



## DANTENDO (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jun 29, 2019)

Black Mirror, y u do dis?


----------



## DANTENDO (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 29, 2019)

It was a great saturday.


----------



## plasturion (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 30, 2019)

plasturion said:


>



Wow,the story behind this song and the singer/band is very profound and sad.
The song is wonderful.Thank you for showing us.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## DANTENDO (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 30, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


>



THANK YOU !! Together with music from Resident Evil THE videogame music milestone in 1996.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

From Disneys ROBIN HOOD - OH DE LALLY in 16 languages.



EDIT:Video was removed from Youtube.Sorry.


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jun 30, 2019)

I forgot what day it days.


----------



## DANTENDO (Jun 30, 2019)

Best intro sound - could be -


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 1, 2019)

The song you play when you can't say, "Get the fuck out, the party is over."


----------



## DANTENDO (Jul 1, 2019)

Contender best band ever


----------



## plasturion (Jul 1, 2019)

Taking a trip from ujico album on spotify tired of vocaloid recomendation and other trash lead me to found this.


----------



## LucasM3 (Jul 1, 2019)

I am listening to the Chrono Cross soundtrack.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 2, 2019)

3:47-4:52
My life from 16-19.

I guess everything else is 25-30's .


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 2, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> 3:47-4:52
> My life from 16-19.
> 
> I guess everything else is 25-30's .



Normally i give you a LIKE but I am sorry for your 3 years like in "hell" my friend.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 2, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> 3 years like in "hell"


Well, thank you, but it was actually fun; I lived a really wild life that most people haven't caught up to in their adult years.

25-30 was Hell.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 2, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> Well, thank you, but it was actually fun; I lived a really wild life that most people haven't caught up to in their adult years.
> 
> 25-30 was Hell.


Your favorite song from that time ?


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 2, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> our favorite song from that time ?



Tough one, but
16-19


25-30


I think the song starts at 0:56


----------



## DANTENDO (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## Zurdonx (Jul 2, 2019)

C:


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 3, 2019)

Different but all Version are great:


----------



## DANTENDO (Jul 3, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Different but all Version are great:



I'd say the Jennifer rush one tops it


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 3, 2019)

Not always, but once in a while is okay.


----------



## DANTENDO (Jul 3, 2019)

Best 70s song - could be -


----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 3, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 4, 2019)

I like the music.


----------



## XDel (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## nekojosh (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## DANTENDO (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 5, 2019)




----------



## DinohScene (Jul 5, 2019)




----------



## elizabethprice (Jul 5, 2019)

Pixies - Where Is My Mind, love it!


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 5, 2019)




----------



## Gon Freecss (Jul 5, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 5, 2019)

DinohScene said:


>



  Thank you.

_*Dee has ALWAYS and STILL fun after over 30 years with his hymn:*_


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 5, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 5, 2019)

I think I want a pair of animal print underwear.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 5, 2019)

I LOVE this Version with USC Marching Band.


----------



## DANTENDO (Jul 5, 2019)

A contender for best one hit wonder


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 6, 2019)

A stunning and unique Lady.....
also her VOICE......


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 6, 2019)




----------



## leon315 (Jul 6, 2019)

i laughed my ass off! it's a serious crime to NOT share it here


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 6, 2019)

It is tough an TV Movie tune but soo smoooooth.......


----------



## Benja81 (Jul 6, 2019)




----------



## DANTENDO (Jul 6, 2019)

A contender for best 60s song


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 6, 2019)

Not only of the Hippies and Drugs and all the things:

THIS IS A GREAT SONG !!!


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 7, 2019)

What is that (1:34) from? It sounds like part of the BGM in Breath of Fire IV, but.....I don't know


----------



## Mythical (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## DANTENDO (Jul 7, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> What is that (1:34) from? It sounds like part of the BGM in Breath of Fire IV, but.....I don't know



Yes very similar wel spotted breath of fire 4 intro sound was the bolox


----------



## DANTENDO (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## DANTENDO (Jul 7, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


>



Yep beautiful music for me her best song


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 7, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> Yep beautiful music for me her best song



I had this thing




 
and a cassette with this song and many others from 1980 and i used it to fall asleep.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 7, 2019)

@AtsuNii


----------



## Veho (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 8, 2019)

From my actual "Guitar Hero 2019 Tour".....


----------



## plasturion (Jul 9, 2019)

'90 nostalgia


----------



## Veho (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## leon315 (Jul 9, 2019)

wHY this song still hasn't millions of views?


----------



## plasturion (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## DANTENDO (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## grey72 (Jul 9, 2019)

Back when cable wasn't a complete joke


----------



## FoxMcloud5655 (Jul 9, 2019)

Field of Hopes and Dreams - Deltarune


----------



## evo-brut3 (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## RaptorDMG (Jul 9, 2019)

Currently been listening to Moskau by Dschinghis Khan


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 9, 2019)

RaptorDMG said:


> Currently been listening to Moskau by Dschinghis Khan



YESSSS !!!!


----------



## HugaTheFox (Jul 9, 2019)

Metallicas Nothing Else Matters from the Through The Never soundtrack


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 9, 2019)

DinohScene said:


>




A little bit the same "melody" but faster and *earlier*:


----------



## plasturion (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## DANTENDO (Jul 10, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 10, 2019)




----------



## plasturion (Jul 10, 2019)




----------



## LucasM3 (Jul 11, 2019)

Lux Aeterna Requiem for a Tower remix based on the Requiem for A Dream version but for LOTR TT trailer.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 11, 2019)

I just changed your life.


----------



## DANTENDO (Jul 11, 2019)

another contender best one hit wonder


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 12, 2019)

The real reason lil Wayne left the Blink 182 tour is because he couldn't sing this diss on the tour


----------



## DANTENDO (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 12, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


>




THANK YOU !!!

That brings me to THIS GREAT one from them:





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DANTENDO said:


>



Thank you for bringing Music back that I nearly almost forgot.


----------



## nebulousquid (Jul 13, 2019)

Two Trucks (NSFW lyrics)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 13, 2019)

Get twizzled at your next Quinceañera with 4loko; it's great 4 the kidz!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 13, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> Get twizzled at your next Quinceañera with 4loko; it's great 4 the kidz!




That Youtube preview Photo reminds me on him on *Minute 5:06*:



I LOVE THIS SONG !!!!!!


----------



## Benja81 (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 13, 2019)

Benja81 said:


>



Interesting,a german born one with solid Music success in the USA.
Then in 1983 the German audience only became attentive on him.But still not that success as in the USA.
Very good song.Thank you.


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Jul 14, 2019)

You've all been rick rolled


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 14, 2019)

Uuugh I need to play this game again.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 14, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> need to play this game again.



Fine.


In other pizzas,


----------



## plasturion (Jul 14, 2019)

Good background for pegasus knights.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 14, 2019)

I am really NOT a Snoop Dogg Fan but his version is also good BUT of course only of Need for Speed - Underground 2.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 14, 2019)

Guess I'm buying the turquoise Switch lite....unless they announce a LE Pokemon S/S or TLoZ: ____ version.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

@sarkwalvein 
Dude, that video is pretty much Drugs X Buttplugs......wow.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jul 14, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> @sarkwalvein
> Dude, that video is pretty much Drugs X Buttplugs......wow.


And some more drugs in the buttplugs I guess.
PS: Yeah, it is very weird.


----------



## DANTENDO (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## Issac (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## eyeliner (Jul 15, 2019)

Mudvayne - Dig


----------



## atoxique (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## sobralense (Jul 15, 2019)

Ghost - It's a Sin.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 15, 2019)

eyeliner said:


> Mudvayne - Dig


Hello. 

Why do not posting this great Video ?


----------



## eyeliner (Jul 15, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Hello.
> 
> Why do not posting this great Video ?


Because I'm *LISTENING* to the song. Spotify, dig? What's the point in listening music on youtube?
You young people confuse me.


----------



## DANTENDO (Jul 15, 2019)

eyeliner said:


> Because I'm *LISTENING* to the song. Spotify, dig? What's the point in listening music on youtube?
> You young people confuse me.


Wth are you on about just post the song what's the big deal


----------



## Minox (Jul 15, 2019)

Because why not? :D


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 15, 2019)

Minox said:


> Because why not?





What is that ? 
Great !
Thank you for sharing this song.


----------



## eyeliner (Jul 15, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> Wth are you on about just post the song what's the big deal


Youtube is for watching multimedia content, like music accompanied by a motion video. Considering I am at work, I'm only interested in the joyful pleasures of heavy metal music. Thus, using Spotify is suited for the task.

Currently: Korn: Blind

My playlist goes along nicely.


----------



## Issac (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 15, 2019)

Issac said:


>



And I wonder why constantly this sort of Guys comes with "spamming" Accounts.......


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 15, 2019)

When 2bad is 2bad.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 15, 2019)

A great song from the Styrian Band S.T.S
The Song is about memories from a guy to his grandfather.....who is no longer there....
About the World War II and encounters with russian people who have both fear of each other,money is not the most important,about grandmother who just had to mess around the whole day and why he loved her anyway,about having an own opinion and other things that kind......



I am still thinking on my Grandfather.......I still miss him.......


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 15, 2019)

Alexander you might like this one


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 15, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> Alexander you might like this one




All that I need from a Game Soundtrack - It has "Sega Mega Drive" characteristics - some Outrun,some Streets of Rage that kind.Thank you,my Lady,you know exactly what game music I like.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 16, 2019)

Classic x2


----------



## plasturion (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## DANTENDO (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 16, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


>





You know every time exactly what i like to hear.Thank you my friend that you "always throw music at me" !!!! 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## DANTENDO (Jul 16, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> You know every time exactly what i like to hear.Thank you my friend that you "always throw music at me" !!!!


I appreciate Yr comments  and yes the intro to tht song is incredible don't think another intro like it

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



alexander1970 said:


> You know every time exactly what i like to hear.Thank you my friend that you "always throw music at me" !!!!
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Ultavox Vienna what a song contender for best ever and def best violin piece I've ever heard three quarters through


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 17, 2019)

(I do not like this, that some videos today are no longer available in their original format as shown originally because of getting banned/deleted...)


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 17, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> always throw music at me



Hey, man, people need to understand how to appreciate music.

You do a fine job of reminding others there was a world that existed before this "disposable age".



When being an "OG" was different.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 17, 2019)

Go buy some sunglasses and lemonade.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 17, 2019)

Fuckn dubl posts


----------



## DANTENDO (Jul 17, 2019)

If Yr called rosanna luv Yr name you could of been called tht after this classic


----------



## Benja81 (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## DANTENDO (Jul 17, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


>



A great novelty song but unreal stopped Vienna from number 1


----------



## Issac (Jul 17, 2019)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 17, 2019)

Issac said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Great sound.
Very interesting musician,I did not know him.
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 18, 2019)

This will change your life, part 2.
Classic ______ or suck your own dick.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 18, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> This will change your life, part 2.
> Classic ______ or suck your own dick.



This reminds me little on that "Event and song" in FAR CRY 5 when you try to enter the "facility" in the North.....


Spoiler: Jacob´s House.....



https://www.reddit.com/r/farcry/comments/8amtdw/fc5_whats_the_northern_building_with_the_music/


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 18, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> "Event and song" in FAR CRY 5 when you try to enter the "facility" in the North



But ,surely...it wasn't this?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 18, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> But ,surely...it wasn't this?



It is the famous "Only you" from The Platters.


----------



## Bappay (Jul 18, 2019)

If I'm in a good mood, I listen to some happy songs.Recently, I was busy with my work and didn't listen to any songs.


----------



## DANTENDO (Jul 18, 2019)

Bappay said:


> If I'm in a good mood, I listen to some happy songs.Recently, I was busy with my work and didn't listen to any songs.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 18, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


>



Hey it is the WOT guy !!!!


----------



## DANTENDO (Jul 18, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Hey it is the WOT guy !!!!


WOT???????


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 18, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> WOT???????


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## Tigran (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## MartyDreamy (Jul 18, 2019)

this one is stucked in my head 

 but also this one <3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 18, 2019)

Tigran said:


>



Great Show !!!!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 18, 2019)

From their "fans most hated" LP "Music from "The Elder".
I love that LP.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 18, 2019)

I had no idea (Skate 4 was a meme).


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 19, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> I had no idea (Skate 4 was a meme).




You have to be very hard stuff throw in, with this outstanding lines of text.These were other times .....


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 19, 2019)

I bit my finger, but I won't tell.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 19, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> I bit my finger, but I won't tell.




I know I've asked you that before.....
You really had a hard time,my friend.
I am very,very glad you are on "our" site....     (I hope so......)


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 19, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> I am very,very glad you are on "our" site.



Barring that it may be a typo, I'm on the side of all people. Because I've had a hard time, I understand that life is a...."funny thing".

It's always important to have a "refresher/de-fusing" moment."



Don't let it be you. 

But don't take it as a personal thing.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 19, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> Barring that it may be a typo, I'm on the side of all people. Because I've had a hard time, I understand that life is a...."funny thing".
> 
> It's always important to have a "refresher/de-fusing" moment."
> 
> ...




I am every time surprised of your song "material",my friend.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## DANTENDO (Jul 19, 2019)

Peak of BREAKDANCING 1984


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 20, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> song "material"




I listen to a lot of music--I really dislike limiting myself and I appreciate the effort people put in to express themselves.



It's funny to imagine life during the early 1970's.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 20, 2019)

Played today a little *Guitar Hero - Metallica* with my wife (she is so cool. )


----------



## Benja81 (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## brickmii82 (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 20, 2019)

brickmii82 said:


>



Thank you.....



Spoiler: Thank you for THAT song....



It just brings tears to my eyes. It reminds me of "hard times" that my wife and I had a few years ago.Thank you my friend.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 21, 2019)

From Guitar Hero - the First one on the PlayStation 2:


----------



## Tigran (Jul 21, 2019)

This at the second


----------



## plasturion (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 21, 2019)

It's lo-fi, but it's good.


----------



## DANTENDO (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 21, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


>



Great song.

but AWFUL to play on Guitar Hero....


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 22, 2019)

this isn't updog.

-----
I dun goof'd; have some meme-age.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 22, 2019)

_*THE voice*_ in Heavy Metal/Hard Rock.  

I miss you Ronnie and your unique presence........


----------



## atoxique (Jul 22, 2019)

the buzzy synths throughout the middle of the song are just beautiful and the video is strange.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



one of my favourites from Lorde's first album.


----------



## Stecker8 (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Jul 23, 2019)

This guy is amazing.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 23, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> This guy is amazing.




Since it is difficult for me to say WHAT is ingenious - the music OR the video. I mean BOTH.

Thank you for sharing,my friend.


----------



## plasturion (Jul 23, 2019)

2nd half sounds better. Cute fish outfit.


----------



## DANTENDO (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 23, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


>



   THANK YOU !!!!!!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 23, 2019)

I remember I saw at that time the DoRo Documentary (by the way 2 Austrians ) of this "last" song/video produced with him.........


----------



## plasturion (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 24, 2019)

Inspired by my friend *@H1B1Esquire* 
I also want to share a song with you from "hard times".....
Somehow came to my mind today.

Böhse Onkelz 

The hour of the winner ....
... comes for everyone sometime .........



This Version IS from 2005.......hard times.....


----------



## mesakagi (Jul 24, 2019)

I've recently been slowly growing an appreciation for techno, specifically deep, dark, high bpm techno with big dick energy, intoxicating drums. Gets me going in an instant and I can listen to this shit all day. I can just imagine how this music would just give peoples headaches


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 24, 2019)

mesakagi said:


> I can just imagine how this music would just give peoples headaches



It goes 3-4 Minutes then my "brain" shuts down.
I listen to every kind of music.This one is ok for.But I can not hear it for hours.
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## DANTENDO (Jul 24, 2019)

This song some may recognise was on a playlist in pizza hut in the 90s though an 80s song


----------



## Paranoid V (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 24, 2019)

Paranoid V said:


>



Sorry,I saw your name and I had to listen to him again:


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 25, 2019)

It's probably a song for tomorrow, but, it is what it is.


----------



## Mythical (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 25, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> It's probably a song for tomorrow, but, it is what it is.




Right for Today.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 25, 2019)

No one is original.......except me.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## DANTENDO (Jul 25, 2019)

top of the pops the peak of music


----------



## plasturion (Jul 25, 2019)

Wow, just wow. Really good tune


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 26, 2019)

These were really great concerts in *1986 and 1990* in Knebworth.


----------



## DANTENDO (Jul 26, 2019)

Claire grogan such a pretty girl and a contender for best song youl hear with a bell like sound


----------



## Benja81 (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## DANTENDO (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 27, 2019)

WHAT A SONG......I have goose bumps EVERY TIME....


----------



## DANTENDO (Jul 27, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> WHAT A SONG......I have goose bumps EVERY TIME....



Yes thank you for reminding me of this classic - a bit like bohemian rhapsody it changes its tone during the song when you don't expect it


----------



## plasturion (Jul 28, 2019)

Finally I found anime I'm able to watch.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 29, 2019)

It's funny, but it isn't.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 29, 2019)

A little "german" cultural.....
about our beloved Housecats and their Influence on humans.



Spoiler: Lyrics:



Litter box, cat box-yes that makes the cat happy
Litter box, litter box makes the cat happy.
Do you want to have a clean cat,
You have to ask for a litter box at the store.
Litter box, cat box-yes that makes the cat happy
Litter box, litter box makes the cat happy.
Litter box, cat box-yes that makes the cat happy
Litter box, litter box makes the cat happy.
Are you going into the store,
Buy something nice for the cat.
Litter box, cat box-yes that makes the cat happy
Litter box, litter box makes the right cat happy.
Litter box, cat box-yes that makes the cat happy
Litter box, litter box makes the cat happy.
A cat always wants to eat,
A cat always wants to eat.
I give her something,
I give her something to eat and she pays nothing for it.
And that's good.
The cat eats the hair off my head,
A cat eats all day.
To make her feel good,
she wants to eat
I'll tell her something.
She eats that up.
Litter box, cat box-yes that makes the cat happy
Litter box, litter box makes the right cat happy.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 29, 2019)

Whoomp, there it is.


----------



## DANTENDO (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## Mythical (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## Fates-Blade-900 (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 29, 2019)

(27.) 30.July 1984 - _*Ride the Lightning*_ was released.


----------



## brickmii82 (Jul 30, 2019)

Feeling raunchy


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 30, 2019)

Racist? Maybe.
Truthful? Probably.
My problem? Nope.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 30, 2019)

This great song helps a little in the life of my wife and me in 2010.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jul 30, 2019)

Fuck, I just posted a topic like this in another subforum here...

Ah, well, here we go!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Jul 30, 2019)

Didn't know that we already had one of those threads.

Here's some weird J-Pop for you:

Akiko Yano - Tadaima (1981)

The second song, "Itsuka ōjisama ga" is my favourite.
It starts at 4:00.


----------



## Veho (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 31, 2019)

It is what it is.

Rub it on your chest.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 31, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> It is what it is.
> 
> Rub it on your chest.



Elevator tunes.....yes i like it.


----------



## plasturion (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 31, 2019)

plasturion said:


>



Outstanding,great collaboration song.
Thank you.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Jul 31, 2019)

Ievan Polkka reminds me of this children's song:



Am I weird for listening to these?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 31, 2019)

It is a good band/Line up at the moment with Richie.
I miss Rick on it.....


----------



## Ariff Tsukasa (Aug 1, 2019)

Godzilla will never die!!!!


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 1, 2019)

Go ahead--contemplate.


----------



## Mythical (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 1, 2019)

From much better McDonalds days, I miss them very much .......... 

*Robin Beck´s - Close to you* is used for it.


----------



## plasturion (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Mythical (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Aug 1, 2019)

Norwegian folk prog:

And a classic Game Boy tune from childhood:

This game had suprisingly kick ass music! 

Sometimes I would listen to this song till the Game Boy batteries died without tiring of it.


----------



## GBAer (Aug 1, 2019)

Trumps 2020 winning song.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## plasturion (Aug 2, 2019)

Good show, great story, one of the best bgm i heard.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 2, 2019)

Dem cheesestakes over dese steaks.


----------



## zxr750j (Aug 2, 2019)

It's friday, so [email protected] and listening to the radio... https://player.slam.nl/?stream=slam


----------



## Reynardine (Aug 2, 2019)

I'm in the mood for some synthie music.
Something fast and rhythmic: Peter Baumann - Chasing The Dream (1979)

Something atmospheric and relaxing: Tangerine Dream - Mysterious Semblance At The Strand Of Nightmares (1974):

I know this isn't for everyone, I have some strange tastes in music.
I find Tangerine Dream very relaxing, it's the kind of thing I can listen to while programming without loosing focus.


----------



## DANTENDO (Aug 2, 2019)

best film theme - could be - ends around 2.44


----------



## Mythical (Aug 2, 2019)

Jam

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Aug 3, 2019)

Oh Jolene is lovely! I'm not ashamed to admit that I like that song a lot!

Now I'm listening to good old Metallica:

I heard this electronic piece and it reminded me a bit of Nothing Else Matters:

Sometimes I listen to a song and think "Wait, you've heard this before". Weird...


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 3, 2019)

*Austrias finest*: _*Falco + Opus*_


----------



## DANTENDO (Aug 3, 2019)

If Yr not banging Yr leg with yr hand hearing this you got probs


----------



## XDel (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## x65943 (Aug 3, 2019)

So catchy


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 3, 2019)

This hits different knowing this was probably etika's last video he watched


----------



## 0x3000027E (Aug 3, 2019)

"I am the Black Wizards" - Emperor


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 3, 2019)

@AtsuNii


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Aug 4, 2019)

best song


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 4, 2019)

Original is original.







but it is also ok.


----------



## Mythical (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Aug 4, 2019)

Because why not?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 5, 2019)

It's becoming true.....


----------



## Reynardine (Aug 5, 2019)

Also this

Scares the neighbours, but I like it!


----------



## DANTENDO (Aug 5, 2019)

Best looking girl band and contender for best girl band


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 5, 2019)

_*Classic,unique,inimitable,simply a milestone in Music.
*_



_*but they make a really good job on it:
(not on their 94er Remix,that was #&$§!)*_


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 5, 2019)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

also you could just click on my playlists in my signature :3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 6, 2019)

I looked into *Tango & Cash* a moment ago:


----------



## Harumyne (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Aug 6, 2019)

Fire

Arthur Brown is out of this world. His vocal range is amazing.
He also sang on Alan Parsons Project's "Tell-Tale Heart" and provided poetic ramblings on Klaus Schulze's "Shadows of Ignorance".
"Spontaneous Apple Creation" is the greatest thing ever, look it up if you're interested, it's too weird to post here.


----------



## Teletron1 (Aug 6, 2019)

Pixies


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 7, 2019)

I like the guys.
They remind me on some puppets from the *Muppet Show*.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 7, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> Something atmospheric and relaxing: Tangerine Dream - Mysterious Semblance At The Strand Of Nightmares (1974):
> 
> I know this isn't for everyone, I have some strange tastes in music.
> I find Tangerine Dream very relaxing, it's the kind of thing I can listen to while programming without loosing focus.




Tangerine Dream is amazing!

Anyway, I'm listening to Disco as usual.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 7, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> I like the guys.
> They remind me on some puppets from the *Muppet Show*.



Ahh I found the Proclaimer's on a stupid video a while back and loved it!
Such a great song.
Anyways, here's this, if it's ok to post twice...


----------



## Reynardine (Aug 7, 2019)

Haha, great stuff, folks, keep it coming.

Speaking of disco, I absolutely love Patrick Cowley:

Synthie Frisco disco inspired by Moroder. A shame that he didn't live to make more records.

Did you know that Ma Baker was inspired by a Dutch disco cover of a Tunesian folk song?

If anyone's interested, I found a great traditional take on the song on my old hard drive:
https://soundcloud.com/user-860765554/sidi-mansur
I don't know the name of the artist, I got it off youtube in 2007 or so and I can't find the video anymore.

The tune of Boney M's Rasputin is also partially based on a folk song, a Turkish/Serbian melody, "Kâtibim":

"Oh! those Turks"

Eartha Kitt's cabaret version is the source for Rasputin, but if you want to hear a more authentic rendition of the song search for "Safiye Ayla - Katibim" on youtube.

I love folk music and random music trivia like that.
I'm sorry, I'm posting too many videos at once. I just can't decide which song to post.

There's too much interesting stuff out there and I'm jumping from one song to another.
It's an Asperger's problem. Okay, I'll stop now, sorry...


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 7, 2019)

*The Album "Dark side of the Moon" was from 1973 - 1988 

740 Weeks in the Billboard-Charts
Record until today.*


----------



## Reynardine (Aug 8, 2019)

"Dark Side of the Moon" is fantastic, I can't find anything bad to say about that album.

I also like Pink Floyd's "Wish You Were Here" and "Animals".
And the songs "Set the Controls for the Heart of the Sun" and "Chapter 24" from their early psychedelic albums.

Not sure how much influence Alan Parsons had on the sound of DSotM, but I really like his Alan Parsons Project albums with Eric Woolfson. "Tales of Mystery and Imagination", "I Robot" and "The Turn of a Friendly Card" are my favourites.

Most of their later stuff is a bit too kitsch, but this is a standout track for me:

It's Arthur Brown again. This is the original 1976 version, the 1987 remix is a bit of a mess.

Woolfson had a fine singing voice, I love the demo tracks for the early APP albums with him doing lead vocals.

He wrote most of the songs, I wish they'd gotten him to sing on the albums.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Aug 9, 2019)

There's a heavy thunderstorm going on outside and I'm listening to Human League.


----------



## DANTENDO (Aug 9, 2019)

Pure 80s some may recognise it from vice city playlist


----------



## Benja81 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 9, 2019)

Benja81 said:


>



A good motto.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 10, 2019)

No new music since yesterday 11:11 ?    That must be a sign.....

Great scots Musicman.2 Hits with a 10 year break.


----------



## subtextz (Aug 10, 2019)

So Long, And Thanks For All The Fish


----------



## DjoeN (Aug 10, 2019)




----------



## Deleted User (Aug 10, 2019)

Donna Summer - Could it be Magic


----------



## leon315 (Aug 10, 2019)

listening this song in 2019 brings back old memories.



When aliens found Ramstein...just TAKE MY MONEY!


----------



## plasturion (Aug 10, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Aug 10, 2019)

Appalachian music

Rayman + Brahms = Awesome

Brings back memories, Rayman was the first game I played on my first PC.
I still have the cardboard box laying around somewhere.
RIP Mr. Gazel


----------



## Benja81 (Aug 10, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 10, 2019)

It is included in the Theme I made for my Wii/USBLoaderGX:


----------



## Reynardine (Aug 10, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> It is included in the Theme I made for my Wii/USBLoaderGX:



Awesome idea!


----------



## DANTENDO (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 11, 2019)

Remember when PlayStation Classic was $19.99? Yeah, it isn't anymore.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Aug 11, 2019)

* °*___*°*

Dunno what's up with that woman but I like the song.


----------



## freestile (Aug 11, 2019)

Them Homebrew Gangstaz. 2Stoned. Freestyle Fo Sho!! FreestileSteve on da beat.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## DjoeN (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## TamarindoJuice (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 12, 2019)

had 2 lel.


----------



## ltranc (Aug 12, 2019)

Blue Skies and a Battle, or something, from Fire Emblem: Three Houses.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Aug 12, 2019)

Loving some of this Japanese Jazz Fusion that's apparently composed by some of the same crew that made Gran Turismo's music. It's like the wind...


----------



## Reynardine (Aug 12, 2019)

I'm in the mood for more Tangerine Dream:

Nemesis the Warlock, C64:

Great tune by Rob Hubbard and a great forgotten comic series.
I also discovered a weird Nemesis music video:

Damn, I want those stop motion models...


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 12, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> I'm in the mood for more Tangerine Dream


It Sounds like from the Movie "The Keep" a great horror movie from 1983.


----------



## Reynardine (Aug 12, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> It Sounds like from the Movie "The Keep" a great horror movie from 1983.


You're absolutely right!
I have not seen the movie, but as a big Tangerine Dream fan I know that the soundtrack for "The Keep" was made by these guys.

It's awesome that you've seen the movie and recognized the music style. Do you remember anything about it? Is it worth watching? Well, maybe I should watch it because I already like the soundtrack.

The soundtrack for "Atemlos vor Angst/Sorcerer" by William Friedkin from 1977 was also made by them and I think it's really good. The movie is a remake of "Lohn der Angst/The Wages of Fear/Le Salaire de la Peur" from 1953.

A movie about driving two trucks loaded with highly explosive nitroglycerin through the jungle without exploding. ;-)
The cool thing is that the music was created first and the movie was build around the music.

Some people think I'm crazy for listening to this, but I love instrumental electronic music like that. Tangerine Dream made many film soundtracks in the 80s.

"Legende/Legend" by Ridley Scott from 1985 is another movie for which they created music.

But only for the American version.

In their early years (1970-1975) they made improvised, atmospheric, sometimes quite eerie and mostly melody free music. Later they started using a sequencer and their sound became more rhythmic and melodic. Unfortunately from 1987 on their music turned into boring elevator music.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 12, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> You're absolutely right!
> 
> It's awesome that you've seen the movie and recognized the music style. Do you remember anything about the movie? Is it worth watching? Maybe I should watch it because I like the soundtrack.



Yes,very good 80´s horror with "The Commandant from DAS BOOT" Jürgen Prochnow and "Magneto/Gandalf"  Ian McKellen and Scott Glenn (Hunt for Red October/Silence of the Lambs).


----------



## Reynardine (Aug 12, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Yes,very good 80´s horror with "The Commandant from DAS BOOT" Jürgen Prochnow and "Magneto/Gandalf"  Ian McKellen and Scott Glenn (Hunt for Red October/Silence of the Lambs).


Cool! I like old school horror movies, I will watch it if I can find the movie somewhere!
I remember Das Boot, that was a good movie.

I've watched "Charlie und die Schokoladenfabrik" now and I had so much fun with it!
The Umpa Lumpas are lovely, even the singing was fun. I often don't like singing in a movie.

And I like the old Willy Wonka (Gene Wilder) more. Even though Johnny Depp is a good actor.





Wirklich schöner als die Neuverfilmung. Ich hab mich nochmal wie ein Kind gefühlt, hihi. Es lohnt sich doch die Originale rauszukramen wenn man sie noch nicht kennt.

Thanks again for recommending me to see that movie.
And now I don't feel so bad about my username anymore. ;-)


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 12, 2019)

Get ya' '95 on!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 12, 2019)

My favourite Band KISS and one of their best songs:

The "original" Version from the LP with the Intro (the Song starts at 1:29 min.)



The "remastered" Version (AWFUL !!!!)



and that's the way the song should sound *originally.    My favorite.
*


----------



## Reynardine (Aug 12, 2019)

Kiss, yeah! Great music! I like that!

And Knuckles there just reminded me that this is indeed a good song:

Plus I like the demo of Casino Night 2 Player:


----------



## PanTheFaun (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## GBAer (Aug 13, 2019)

Classic late 80s house.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 13, 2019)

star ... 45  reminds me on a very great hit from an Netherland music Producer in the 80s,the first mix(es) I ever heard at that times:


----------



## DjoeN (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## Mythical (Aug 13, 2019)

this song is a jam (but kinda weird)
she's at 42k subscribers now, but I think she's gonna blow up soon (I've got a hunch)
Her latest stuff is better imo


----------



## Reynardine (Aug 13, 2019)

My ruin is roasted

Scarface

Scientist 1981

Such a pessimistic song


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 13, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> Such a pessimistic song




What a "hammer" song and yes maybe "negatve" but .....„The twinkling of starlight“ and „maybe it's only yesterday“ .........


----------



## Reynardine (Aug 13, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> What a "hammer" song and yes maybe "negatve" but .....„The twinkling of starlight“ and „maybe it's only yesterday“ .........


It really is a hammer song, one of the most interesting radio songs I've heard.

The first time I heard that song was special, I still remember the feeling.
It makes me emotional and that's why I like it so much.
A song that makes you think about the future.

Let's hope our future will be better than that of Rick Evans' song.
I don't want to loose faith in humanity just yet. We could do great if we'd all work together.

I hope humans won't stop being human in the future. If we invent machines to replace everything we can do what point is there for us to exist anymore?

Yes, this song gets me everytime.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 14, 2019)

Moonman River?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Aug 14, 2019)

PanTheFaun said:


>



Nice choice! Great to see someone listening to the Dubliners!


----------



## subtextz (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Aug 14, 2019)

I sing ballads while doing dumb, mindless work.
Few people nowadays have the attention span for story songs, unfortunately.

Hedy West singing with her clawhammer banjo.
Classic Scots ballad, originally from Sara Cleveland, upstate New York, 1968.

It's ok if you can't get into this kind of music.
It's not exactly easy listening, I guess.

I like poetry and stories, for me ballads are like a short journey into older times.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## Deleted User (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Aug 14, 2019)

I'm sleepy


----------



## PanTheFaun (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Aug 14, 2019)

its good for slepping


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 14, 2019)

darkherobrine4u said:


> its good for slepping



Now I am REAL awake...
I just wanted to go to sleep ...
Thank you.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 15, 2019)

She did the "muda muda muda" behind the curtain.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 15, 2019)

Don't turn it off before at least experiencing the crunchy 4 bit sampling.


----------



## subcon959 (Aug 15, 2019)

typical rainy manchester morning so..


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 15, 2019)

subcon959 said:


> ypical rainy manchester morning so..


Well, Lololololol XC lelelelelelele X burburburburburXkekkekkekek

Things change and remain. Try it, you'll laugh....or you won't....or you will.


Thank you, Mr. Rowley.


----------



## subcon959 (Aug 15, 2019)

@H1B1Esquire not only didn't I laugh but that destroyed a little bit of my soul


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 15, 2019)

subcon959 said:


> that destroyed a little bit of my soul


That's okay, you didn't get it...but we're still taking that part of your soul.

Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Aug 15, 2019)




----------



## gameboy (Aug 15, 2019)

PanTheFaun said:


>




damn, thats a decade old. i liked that song


----------



## gameboy (Aug 15, 2019)

this is the best song ive heard in 2 weeks


----------



## subtextz (Aug 15, 2019)

That was some cringefest @H1B1Esquire ...


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 15, 2019)

subtextz said:


> That was some cringefest @H1B1Esquire ...




why reminds me this on them....


----------



## Reynardine (Aug 15, 2019)

This RPG is my childhood

I'm spoiled... Herr Mannelig trolofven i mig.


----------



## DjoeN (Aug 15, 2019)




----------



## subtextz (Aug 15, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 15, 2019)

subtextz said:


> That was some cringefest



....you do know I've been posting here for....years, right? I don't think you know what true power cringe is. 
If I really felt like it, I could take you on a tour of shit I believe to be cringe....but....it's pasta.



I wonder when we can get a gender-neutral version of this song?


----------



## DANTENDO (Aug 15, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Aug 15, 2019)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Aug 15, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 15, 2019)




----------



## Benja81 (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Aug 16, 2019)

You can tell a song is good when the intro sounds awesome.


----------



## DjoeN (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Aldoria (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Aug 16, 2019)

Aldoria said:


>



Hey great song! Cage The Elephant also made a nice cover of Golden Brown, was listening to it yesterday.
In fact I discovered them through that cover.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## DANTENDO (Aug 16, 2019)

Happy birthday to


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 16, 2019)

I didn't need to, but the cel shading.


----------



## Mythical (Aug 16, 2019)

Are jams



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



PanTheFaun said:


>



love all it takes for your dreams to come tru


----------



## Reynardine (Aug 16, 2019)

I'm back in my little ambient electronica world.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## DjoeN (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## afeufeufeu (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Aug 17, 2019)

Listening to progstuffs



Soon makes for a nice cooldown after Genesis. Such a peaceful song.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 17, 2019)

Sadly also gone from us....


----------



## Coolsonickirby (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## PrincessLillie (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## DANTENDO (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Aug 17, 2019)

Randomly found this song and happen to like it.

Mike Oldfield - Tubercular Balls (jk)


----------



## plasturion (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 17, 2019)

plasturion said:


>



*@GhostLatte*´s song.Great !! Thank you ! 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Bruce before IRON MAIDEN times.


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 17, 2019)

plasturion said:


>



That's my theme song! Also this:


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 17, 2019)

GhostLatte said:


> That's my theme song! Also this:




Great actor.And how often he says it.


----------



## Reynardine (Aug 17, 2019)

GhostLatte said:


> That's my theme song! Also this:



This is too damn funny. I like that van.

Had it playing twice in two windows, made it even better.


----------



## DjoeN (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Aug 18, 2019)

Here's a good one from the "In the Year 2525" guys:

Mussorgsky's Oxcart:


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Aug 18, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


>



I love that song!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 18, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> I love that song!


Bruce was back.



Spoiler: A little "personal" story:



After Bruce leaves the band my interest on Iron Maiden was gone.Years later on Media Markt I saw this Iron Maiden CD with 6 Guys and a "new" singer.....wait,thats Bruce AGAIN..!!! Up the Irons again.


----------



## DANTENDO (Aug 18, 2019)

The best cartoon theme song ever - could be -


----------



## plasturion (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 18, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> The best cartoon theme song ever - could be -



Only topped from:


----------



## almmiron (Aug 18, 2019)

DARK ARE THE VEILS OF DEATH
Artist: Candlemass
Álbum: Nightfall
Year: 1987
Gender: Doom Metal


----------



## Mythical (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## DjoeN (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Aug 19, 2019)

Nusrat

Always open to unconventional music and this is a gem.

If you prefer something less strange, here's The Doors:

Love that song.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 19, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> Nusrat
> 
> Always open to unconventional music and this is a gem.
> 
> ...



and now to something completely different.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Deleted member 501038 (Aug 19, 2019)

Popped up in my recommended, still a great song.


----------



## Reynardine (Aug 19, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> and now to something completely different.


I'm often like that, I come from one song and jump to a very different one. Whatever I happen to find while browsing through my music collection. I like exploring things noone's ever heard of, sometimes I discover wonderful music I wouldn't get to hear otherwise.

Edit:
Never heard of Terry Jacks, but that's nice! Thanks for that!

Here's that one summer time song:

He's blowing the bottle. 
Also, that facial hair is frightening, but the song's good.


----------



## DjoeN (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Aug 20, 2019)

I know I posted this long ago but it's so good.


----------



## aykay55 (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Aug 20, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


>



Ooh, we sang that at school sometimes!
Good memories.

Here's another Amiga soundtrack by Tim Follin.

I love the GNG series, yet I can't beat a single one of these games.

Shouldn't this game be called Journey to Sirius?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 20, 2019)

*From the beginning to the final unforgettable and unique cult hit in 1999 the only Number 1 in Germany:

MASCHENDRAHTZAUN

*


----------



## Reynardine (Aug 20, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> *From the beginning to the final unforgettable and unique cult hit in 1999 the only Number 1 in Germany:
> 
> MASCHENDRAHTZAUN
> 
> *



Ogott!
I completely forgot about that.

Reminds me of this:

Probably only funny if you know Saarländisch, but...

That's enough Draht for today.


----------



## xeronut (Aug 20, 2019)

The whole album is excellent.


----------



## Reynardine (Aug 20, 2019)

This motivates me. I'm strange too.


What a wonderful vocal range he had, I wish I could've seen him live.

It would have been interesting to talk with him about early popular music recordings.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 20, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> This motivates me. I'm strange too.
> 
> 
> What a wonderful vocal range he had, I wish I could've seen him live.




They are SO SIMILAR !! .....except the Hair....


----------



## Reynardine (Aug 20, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> They are SO SIMILAR !! .....except the Hair....



Haha, how could I forget about Otto?
One of the best comedians we have in Germany along with Helge.
I remember watching the first Otto movie with my dad when I was very young. I love plays on words and Otto does them so well.

I never knew that he did Tiptoe Through The Tulips. And he sings it just like Tiny Tim, that's so funny.
If I'd heard this without seeing Otto and hearing him talk I would've thought that was Tiny Tim.

I discovered Otto and Helge through my dad and Tiny Tim through the Spongebob cartoon and I love them ever since.
The world needs more people like them.


----------



## DjoeN (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Aug 20, 2019)

All of my YES


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 20, 2019)

"That's not a reason to fire me
That ain't no real reason"

Right-to-work state, buddy.


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## plasturion (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## Nomi20 (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 21, 2019)

Lady's and Gentlemen I present to you the wonderful Brendon Urie singing the duck tales theme tune.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 21, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> Lady's and Gentlemen I present to you the wonderful Brendon Urie singing the duck tales theme tune.





What "famous" people all do to get attention......

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

My wife is now actual "on the road"  in "Super Mario World":


----------



## Reynardine (Aug 21, 2019)

Obscure game music

Has anyone ever played Hellnight on Playstation?
I'm currently playing it, what a strange and frightening game...


----------



## Mythical (Aug 21, 2019)

Hella Cool Visuals


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 21, 2019)

Masterpiece. (I assume everyone has heard Bad Guy by now)


----------



## Reynardine (Aug 21, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> Masterpiece. (I assume everyone has heard Bad Guy by now)



Haha! Better than the original!

Except for the nose hair pulling, maybe...


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 21, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> Except for the nose hair pulling, maybe...



I wholeheartedly agree lol.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## DinohScene (Aug 22, 2019)

pls don't kill me cus not disco


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 22, 2019)

Inspired by *@DinohScene* ´s Ko-fi request a swinging Coffee for you:


----------



## TheMrIron2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Meme me all you want, but I've been digging Rick Astley's unreleased album from about 6 years ago. Someone found a complete press copy and put it online. There's a pretty good variety of stuff from acoustic songs to some catchy pop stuff (even an explicit song!) but if I had to pick one, I'd say this blues-style song is the one I'd be most regularly humming on the train.


----------



## atoxique (Aug 22, 2019)

Grimes - Dream Fortress


----------



## Reynardine (Aug 22, 2019)

Relaxing

(Yes, I only clicked on it because of the fox, but it's actually nice.)


----------



## DjoeN (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 22, 2019)

One of the origin of "Heavy Metal / Rock"


----------



## Reynardine (Aug 22, 2019)

Led Zeppelin live is soo good! I love Jimmy Page! Stairway to Heaven was the first Zeppelin song I ever heard, I was speechless...

More Tiny Tim


I'm a fan.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 22, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> Led Zeppelin live is soo good! I Love Jimmy Page! Stairway to Heaven was the first Zeppelin song I ever heard.
> 
> More Tiny Tim
> 
> ...




The Beginning of "Little girl" has a "little" from:

Maybe the most famous:


Maybe the "Original".....


----------



## Reynardine (Aug 22, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> The Beginning of "Little girl" has a "little" from:
> 
> Maybe the most famous:
> 
> ...



I guess many people only know the Animals' version of it. My mother thinks they wrote the song.

The song has an interesting history. The now well known version was recorded by song collector Alan Lomax from Kentucky woman Georgia Turner in 1937: 
https://lomaxky.omeka.net/items/show/518

Originally it was a dirty song. The Rising Sun was a whorehouse, people changed/obscured the text because it wasn't fit for singing on record or in the presence of strangers.

Here's a recording made by Ozark song collector Max Hunter where the original meaning is clear:
https://maxhunter.missouristate.edu/songinformation.aspx?ID=504
(this one's explicit, just saying)
The singer was obviously drunk. Many people knew dirty songs like this but most would deny knowing them sober.

I hope I didn't ruin anybody's enjoyment of the song with that. I'm just interested in reading up on songs' origins. I've been soaking up every bit of information on all kinds of folk songs for years...

Edit:
Here's a traditional, slightly gory version of Tiny Tim's "Little Girl in the Pines" called "Black Girl":
http://digitalcollections.uark.edu/cdm/singleitem/collection/OzarkFolkSong/id/1703/rec/4
She's sleeping in the pines because her husband died in a train accident. A rather unsettling song.

Max Hunter also collected a version:
https://maxhunter.missouristate.edu/songinformation.aspx?ID=0617
Here the tune is again slightly reminiscent of The Rising Sun Blues.

This is fascinating stuff.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 22, 2019)

Feels like a Harvest Moon N64/PSX day.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 23, 2019)

The joke you may not have gotten, but I've got your back......and front



Spoiler: and mouth


----------



## Reynardine (Aug 23, 2019)

It tastes like a Daira.


Edit:
GBAtemp is extremely slow for me today.
Or maybe it's just my internet that's given up on me...


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Aug 23, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


>


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 23, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


>




I love this song,thank you.
And also reminds me on the Big Bang Episode with Howard as Astronaut.That one in there nobody can no longer hear and listen his Story "Ich war im Weltraum..."


----------



## Reynardine (Aug 23, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> I love this song,thank you.
> And also reminds me on the Big Bang Episode with Howard as Astronaut.That one in there nobody can no longer hear and listen his Story "Ich war im Weltraum..."


I love it too! 
I never watched Big Bang Theory, but this song is it's own thing, absolutely wonderful.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 23, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> I love it too!
> I never watched Big Bang Theory, but this song is it's own thing, absolutely wonderful.



Please,do it.Absolute recommended. 

And by the way,HE runs a moment ago over my screen....


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 23, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> You can tell a song is good when the intro sounds awesome.





I said it before, I'll say it again....actually, no....if ppl are that curious, go look for the last time I posted _Baby Shark._


----------



## PanTheFaun (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Aug 23, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Please,do it.Absolute recommended.
> 
> And by the way,HE runs a moment ago over my screen....



Tingeling!
Now I have Bonbon aus Wurst stuck in my head again.

The worst earworm you can possible have. This is a song you can't forget.

"Ich zeigte ihr den Keller und auch den Bügelraum, doch für all die schönen Zimmer interessierte sie sich kaum. Es war das..."


Now listening to something different to get it out of my head.




*Edit:
@H1B1Esquire*
What did I just watch?
Okay, okay, I take it back. Never judge a song by it's intro...


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Aug 24, 2019)

Konami used to be great...


----------



## Mythical (Aug 24, 2019)

jam at only 10k subs whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## DANTENDO (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 24, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


>



What a great song to one of the greatest movies.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Aug 24, 2019)

0/10 - So overly happy and cheerful sounding that it makes me depressed. HAHA!


----------



## Coolsonickirby (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 24, 2019)

D34DL1N3R said:


> 0/10 - So overly happy and cheerful sounding that it makes me depressed. HAHA!



Great,unique Voice ! 
I rarely heard such a melodic voice....


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 24, 2019)

So I guess I can be Tupac X or Biggie X or lil' Wayne X?


----------



## Benja81 (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Aug 24, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


>



This song sounds a lot like Kraftwerk's Computerliebe

I love Kraftwerk, but I never heard Coldplay before, interesting.
It is a nice tune, though.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 24, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> This song sounds a lot like Kraftwerk's Computerliebe
> 
> I love Kraftwerk, but I never heard Coldplay before, interesting.
> It is a nice tune, though.
> ...




Kraftwerk 

Thank you for more childhood memories.



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Upaluppa said:


> This song sounds a lot like Kraftwerk's Computerliebe
> 
> I love Kraftwerk, but I never heard Coldplay before, interesting.
> It is a nice tune, though.




_Auf dem Album X&Y befindet sich mit dem Stück Talk auch eine Adaption des Liedes Computer Love (Computerliebe) der Düsseldorfer Elektronikpioniere Kraftwerk._



on the album X & Y there is also an adaptation of the song Computer Love (computer love) of the Düsseldorfer electronics pioneers Kraftwerk.


----------



## Reynardine (Aug 24, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Kraftwerk
> 
> Thank you for more childhood memories.



Cool! That's a real classic! I have this album on vinyl from my father. He listened to a lot of strange music in his youth. This song makes me feel nostalgic even though I wasn't born at the time.

Is that a gay version of the model?

Ok, I'll stop now with Kraftwerk, sorry. I love their music so much...

Here's something else

Clean Clean. Bruce Woolley wrote that with The Buggles.
I haven't the foggiest what this song is actually about, but I like it.

I'm hopelessly stuck in the past...


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## subtextz (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Aug 25, 2019)

Moroder/Engemann - Shannon's Eyes

This piece should be called Chinese Nostalgia


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 25, 2019)

I think today,  I'll go skate.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 25, 2019)

I love that Intro.


----------



## Reynardine (Aug 25, 2019)

I just remembered this song from the Tearaway PSVita trailer.

These lyrics make no sense whatsoever.

Oh, Chrono Trigger, why didn't we see you on SNES in Europe?

My favourite RPG game, ever.
(Closely followed by Seiken Densetsu 3, Mario RPG and Chrono Cross, which we also didn't get)
EU land was wasteland for RPG fans in the 90s.

Zombies Ate My Neighbors!

Great fun, especially in two player mode.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## PaBo (Aug 25, 2019)

‹( In Autumnus - Again |#01| Atmospheric Post Black Metal  | 4:26 / 6:29 )›


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 25, 2019)

PaBo said:


> Atmospheric Post Black Metal  |



And right now it is blazing and thundering here ....


----------



## Reynardine (Aug 26, 2019)

In a folk mood today

Sixteen Next Sunday/As I Roved Out.

Old Scottish ballad The Elfin Knight set to a modern Yorkshire tune, Scarborough Fair.

Willie's Lady, about a woman cursed never to give childbirth. Also a well known Breton drinking song melody, Son Ar Chistr.
(I took that forest photo in the last one myself.)


----------



## DANTENDO (Aug 26, 2019)

Pure 80s synth and nice dog


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 26, 2019)

I put it over some games...once in a while.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## Deleted User (Aug 26, 2019)

Well why the heck wouldn't I be listening to this?


----------



## Reynardine (Aug 27, 2019)

I should be sleeping now, but this tune is so nice.


I could listen to this for hours...


----------



## PanTheFaun (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## KiiWii (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 27, 2019)

VinsCool said:


>



Song from 4:20 min


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 27, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Song from 4:20 min



aww man


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 27, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> aww man
> 
> View attachment 177643



https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=visage+fade+to+grey

Visage - Fade to Grey.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

At 9:30 min I am pretty sure that is
The Model from KRAFTWERK:


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 27, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=visage+fade+to+grey
> 
> Visage - Fade to Grey.
> 
> ...



This is good stuff.
Never heard them but I can tell there are similarities!


----------



## PanTheFaun (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 27, 2019)

Magnum.....


----------



## Reynardine (Aug 27, 2019)

More weirdness


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 27, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> More weirdness



Krautrock in purest form.


----------



## Reynardine (Aug 27, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Krautrock in purest form.


Can = Endless jamming and drug induced madness = Krautrock


Amon Düül II, Kraftwerk, Tangerine Dream, even Can became a lot more listenable a few years later. To be fair, most of them started out as complete amateurs and eventually found their style over the years. Early 70s music is weird. (also drugs, lots of them)


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 27, 2019)

time 2 groove.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 27, 2019)

Also from "Days of Thunder" (like Magnum´s Days of no trust a few posts above)


----------



## Reynardine (Aug 27, 2019)

Here's more Jordsjø:

Progrock from Norway. I really like this group.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 27, 2019)

Another one from "Days of Thunder":


----------



## TheJeweler (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Aug 27, 2019)

Wow, I like both!

Elton's always great!

And Soda City Funk is fun!


----------



## TheJeweler (Aug 28, 2019)

Here is another version for fun, I really do enjoy these Animation Memes


----------



## retrogamefan (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## snobbysteven (Aug 28, 2019)

#Dadlife


----------



## Reynardine (Aug 28, 2019)

snobbysteven said:


> #Dadlife



This animation looks a bit awkward. Reminds me of Jimmy Neutron, but not in a good way.

I'd just sing The Mulberry Bush instead.


----------



## Hanafuda (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## retrogamefan (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 28, 2019)

snobbysteven said:


> #Dadlife



Yes,that is MY style.Thank you !!!!!


----------



## Reynardine (Aug 28, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Yes,that is MY style.Thank you !!!!!


Haha!

I'm in strangeland again.

I'm listening to László Hortobágyi, Hungarian master of electronic pseudo trad.


Who needs drugs when you have music like this?

Edit:
@retrogamefan:
Never heard that before! I like that!


----------



## retrogamefan (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## retrogamefan (Aug 28, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> @retrogamefan:
> Never heard that before! I like that song!


*It's one in a plethera of favourite songs from when I used to go clubbing...back in the day (am I showing my age )*
**

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Benja81 (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## retrogamefan (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## DANTENDO (Aug 28, 2019)

Best synthesizer band ever


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 28, 2019)

I swear, it's only because of the great and good song....


----------



## Reynardine (Aug 28, 2019)

I found a mashup of Moroder's Chase and Kraftwerk's Model:

Kinda neat.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 28, 2019)

I knew I forget one:


----------



## Reynardine (Aug 28, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> I knew I forget one:



It's a massive robot attack

Their live shows were super awesome, I wish I could've seen them in 1981 or 1976.

Few decent quality recordings of Kraftwerk live exist, such a shame. They played their songs live with their entire studio equipment onstage. No two takes of a song sound exactly the same.

Ok, I'll go get some sleep now...


----------



## TheJeweler (Aug 28, 2019)

More animation memes


----------



## PanTheFaun (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## brickmii82 (Aug 29, 2019)

I CAN'T GET THIS OUT OF MY HEAD ... 3 DAYS !!!


----------



## atoxique (Aug 29, 2019)

Charli XCX - Backseat (ft. Carly Rae Jepsen)


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 29, 2019)

I don't know why, but I've listened to this on repeat for an hour.


----------



## retrogamefan (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Aug 29, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> I don't know why, but I've listened to this on repeat for an hour.



That's Jon Anderson, the singer from my fave prog band Yes. Neat!

I like Vangelis' music, it's so peaceful and relaxing. He also made some cool synthie driven pieces, like the Blade Runner soundtrack.


----------



## loopguy (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## retrogamefan (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Aug 29, 2019)

So much nice music (for my taste) here lately, I'm happy!

Here's something from my playlist that wasn't yet on youtube:

Sorry for the poor audio quality, it was already pretty rough and youtube completely murdered it.

I think this was a failure...

Edit:
I've reuploaded it, the sound is a bit better now.


----------



## retrogamefan (Aug 29, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> So much nice music (for my taste) here lately, I'm happy!


*Hope my old skool style helps*
**


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## retrogamefan (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Aug 29, 2019)

Today I took a try at denoising some of the concert bootlegs I have. I'm a noob when it comes to audio editing, but I think they turned out decently.

Here's some early, improvised electronica:

Fascinating stuff for fans of experimental music.

A shame that youtube cripples the audio quality so much. I turn lossless audio into a lossy movie file and the algorithm turns it into mashed potatoes.

Many of my favourite recordings aren't available on youtube. I made a throwaway youtube channel, maybe I'll share some obscure music I like from time to time.

Edit:
In case anyone's wondering about that video background image, it's a poster from "The Death Ray", a 1925 Soviet movie.


----------



## retrogamefan (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## DANTENDO (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Deleted User (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 29, 2019)

No back ups.


----------



## Reynardine (Aug 29, 2019)

Hey, is that the Rising Sun Blues?

It's Kirbs Blues.

Edit:
Mr. Looigie's "face reveal" reminded me of this song:


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 30, 2019)

A rare case of SEGA not doing what Nintendo does.


----------



## retrogamefan (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 30, 2019)

Miss you,Rick....


----------



## Reynardine (Aug 30, 2019)

I wanna play the real Dinosaur Planet...


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 30, 2019)

When you are devastated,this is *always* a helpful and great  "Come on, get up and go on" song.


----------



## subtextz (Aug 30, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> When you are devastated,this is *always* a helpful and great  "Come on, get up and go on" song.




I'm glad I played Guitar Hero 3 since I got exposed to so many great bands like Die Toten Hosen.

As for me:


----------



## Reynardine (Aug 30, 2019)

Here's more ZAMN music

This remix is right up my alley!


----------



## retrogamefan (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 30, 2019)

From their outstanding Album "_Guitar Gangsters & Cadillac Blood":_



Awesome Band and outstanding Album "_The Crusade_"


----------



## retrogamefan (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Aug 30, 2019)

Trivium - Anthem is cool, never heard it before.

Black Betty:

I was reminded of Black Betty when I played Rayman, haha...

And my favourite Rayman Legends track:


----------



## plasturion (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## retrogamefan (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Aug 30, 2019)

Stadium Rave

Remember that one? 

Edit:
@retrogamefan
That last one is fantastic!


----------



## retrogamefan (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## retrogamefan (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Aug 31, 2019)

Reupload of Michael Garrison, hopefully a bit more listenable this time

Switch Lite is coming closer, can't wait...


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 31, 2019)

From my time at the Austrian "Army".....


----------



## retrogamefan (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 31, 2019)

Gary Moore´s Song about the Russion shootdown of Korean Passenger Flight KAL007:

Original Version with Solo intro:


Without Intro:


----------



## Mythical (Aug 31, 2019)

"Pineapples are in my heaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad"


----------



## Reynardine (Aug 31, 2019)

Bepis or Conk? Don't ask me, I don't even like softdrinks.

@retrogamefan
Another gem, thank you! None of this stuff I've ever heard before, but I enjoy this. I feel energized listening to this kind of music.

@alexander1970:
That was some heavy stuff. I remember hearing about that plane accident, horrible story.

@MythicalData:
Funky pineapples! ;p


----------



## retrogamefan (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 31, 2019)

It's like PB&J
Or cat butt.


----------



## retrogamefan (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## retrogamefan (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Aug 31, 2019)

Simple, relaxing instrumental:

Monotonic, somewhere between Krautrock and New Age I guess.
I love the guitar that's added from 02:00 onwards.

Here's some experimental guitar work:

Just a little sound collage. Reminds me of Silent Hill for some reason.

Edit:
Reuploaded with a bit of a bass boost.


----------



## WeedZ (Aug 31, 2019)

Been listening to the new tool album the last couple days. Not sure if it's worth the 13 year wait yet.


----------



## retrogamefan (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## JaapDaniels (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 1, 2019)

JaapDaniels said:


>



Dutch folk music 

Thank you for that great piece of music from your counrty.


----------



## zxr750j (Sep 1, 2019)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

And for some more (old) Dutch folk music (with kind of a hint to a video game)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 1, 2019)

zxr750j said:


> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> And for some more (old) Dutch folk music (with kind of a hint to a video game)






You Dutchman really has a great way to "market" your folk music traditionally.
Thank you for another "masterpiece" from your country.


----------



## retrogamefan (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## JaapDaniels (Sep 1, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> You Dutchman really has a great way to "market" your folk music traditionally.
> Thank you for another "masterpiece" from your country.


came with the all new love skittles, those helped the music a lot!
another one:

or my favorite:


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## retrogamefan (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Sep 1, 2019)

Something different than usual, a few early music classics:

Everybody knows Tiny Tim's idiosyncratic version from the Spongebob pilot, but this is lovely too. Happy go lucky me indeed, this song just makes me happy.

A folk melody from the Polovtsian Dances. Also well known as "Stranger in Paradise".


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Sep 1, 2019)

If you look reeeeeeal close.......


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 1, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> If you look reeeeeeal close.......



I loove this!
Star Fox + Vaporwave = Super Awesome!

Edit:
Stranger in Paradise also shows up in the SNES shmup "Jikkyou Oshaberi Parodius":

Reminds me a bit of Yellow Magic Orchestra.
Goemon track from the Saturn port:

The Parodius games had great soundtracks.


----------



## DANTENDO (Sep 1, 2019)

Today it's


----------



## Fates-Blade-900 (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Sep 1, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> Today it's



Neato!

Here's another song:

Haven't heard that in a long time!


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Sep 1, 2019)

VinsCool said:


>



Godlike! A wonderful song!

Edit:
Here's another thing:

It's Trevor Horn (of The Buggles), this guy can do no wrong.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 1, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> Godlike! A wonderful song!
> 
> Edit:
> Here's another thing:
> ...



I like it! I dig this bassline


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 1, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> I like it! I dig this bassline


Haha! That's cool! Glad you like it. 

It was just something that randomly came to mind when I listened to Seal because Horn was also the producer for "Kiss From A Rose".


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 1, 2019)

Me likey some groovy basslines


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 1, 2019)

Cat factory deluxe!! Wow, I like! ^_°

Here's some neat custom SMW music:

There's something about SMW sounds that's really apealing to me!


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 1, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> Cat factory deluxe!! Wow, I like! ^_°
> 
> Here's some neat custom SMW music:
> 
> There's something about SMW sounds that's really apealing to me!



Ah man I love custom SMW music!

Here's some 100% SNES music, really amazing stuff.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Sep 1, 2019)

KungFuFurby is impressive! Wow! That's some impressive bass from the SNES soundchip.

Quick upload of some custom SMW music from my hdd:


From "Final Destination" (was this hack ever finished?). These weren't on youtube yet. Yeah, random pics. I just grabbed something from my album, didn't want to leave it all black.


----------



## Mythical (Sep 1, 2019)

This one here is one of my rare memes (I didn't make this) yet to become fully famous

Enjoy!!! Also make sure to stay for atleast a minute  (2:49)


----------



## Odb718 (Sep 1, 2019)

When I'm doing art/anything creative I listen to DaiKaiju


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 1, 2019)

@Odb718:
Great track! I like that.

Here's another SMW track:

Originally from Tyrian 2000, an old pc shmup.

This was already uploaded, but it's too good not to share again:

Very bass heavy.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Sep 1, 2019)

It'll come into view soon enough.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 1, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> KungFuFurby is impressive! Wow! That's some impressive bass from the SNES soundchip.
> 
> Quick upload of some custom SMW music from my hdd:
> 
> ...



Ahh, yess, SNN makes very good stuff.


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 1, 2019)

Somehow I keep jumping from one song to another.

Tyrian's Asteroid Dance reminded me of a Tangerine Dream classic from 1976:

Those warm, oldschool analogue synthie sounds are to die for.

Here's some live music from "The Keep" 1983 Soundtrack:

Nice, dark synthie music.

I shouldn't forget to sleep. xD
Tomorrow's another monday, ugh...


----------



## Mythical (Sep 1, 2019)

Older Jams, but they still hold up


----------



## ewozniakx86 (Sep 2, 2019)

I'm listing to confessions part 3 from weird al Yankovic
Form my copied cd on my ps3 with rebug toolbox


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 2, 2019)

A "very rare" Moment:
GENE sings instead of PAUL
...... (that was "NEVER" the case in the last years .......)


----------



## retrogamefan (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## retrogamefan (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Sep 2, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


>



Nice!

Here's a classic:

Written in 1978 by Downes, Horn and Woolley. The Buggles version is too much plastic for me. 

Hey, this is nice too:

Youtube algorithm, this time I approve!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Sep 2, 2019)

One cloud rose up to shield you from the sun.
Two times did the wind blow.
Three leaves fell by your side.
Four days pass since we spoke.
Five days until I see you again.
Six tears dried.
Seven seas of turmoil.
Eight gates separate unity.
Nine years of false peace.
Ten times over.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 2, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> One cloud rose up to shield you from the sun.
> Two times did the wind blow.
> Three leaves fell by your side.
> Four days pass since we spoke.
> ...




Thank you for these profound lines and this very nice tune.



Spoiler: BUT.....



....now I have appetite for crispy duck with fried rice....


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 2, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> One cloud rose up to shield you from the sun.
> Two times did the wind blow.
> Three leaves fell by your side.
> Four days pass since we spoke.
> ...



Simply beautiful!

I like that counting poem!
I know nothing about Japanese poetry, but it reminds me a bit of the kind of rhymes I discovered in Scotland.

Three times around the crown of his head,
Six times around the sole of his feet,
Nine times she kissed his red, ruby lips
as he lay fast in a sleep.

Things like that.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Sep 3, 2019)

Guess it's a nightmare.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 3, 2019)

When you are finished with you
And you just do not want to continue
Because you only ask yourself
Why and for what and what your life should bring
Hold on,even when you're alone
Hold on,do not throw anything away now
Hold on,and eventually you will understand
That everyone feels that way
And when a storm forces you to its knees
Just hold your face against the wind
No matter how dark the clouds are above you
They will pass someday
Get up when you're on the ground
Get up, even if you're downstairs
Get up, it will go on somehow
It's hard not to lose your way
With all the rules and laws here
To lead a life without betrayal
That one still respected oneself
Even if the characters are all against you
And nobody wants to bet on you
You do not need to bring any proof to anyone here
Unless it is for yourself
Get up when you're on the ground
Get up, even if you're downstairs
Get up, it will go on somehow
Do not panic, it will not be that bad
You will not be ripped off more than your head
Come and look forward
Get up when you're on the ground
Get up, even if you're downstairs
Get up, it will continue
Get up when you're on the ground
Get up, even if you're downstairs
Get up, it will go on somehow


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 3, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> Guess it's a nightmare.



Stupid geoblocking, I can't watch it...


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Sep 3, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> Stupid geoblocking, I can't watch it.



Maybe this version?


The creative direction was pretty good, like Dick tracy X Lazy Town....Dick Town.


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 3, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> Maybe this version?
> 
> 
> The creative direction was pretty good, like Dick tracy X Lazy Town....Dick Town.



Thanks man! This time they work! 
For whatever reason youtube sometimes blocks music videos for me.

I like that California Dreamin song! That's good!


----------



## DANTENDO (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## Deleted User (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Sep 3, 2019)

Here's a nice little 80's synthie tune:


These are from an old vinyl 7'' that was never released on CD. The second track also appeared in a different mix in "The Keep", a 1983 horror/fantasy movie, there it's called Awakening/Sailing to Romania.

I'm a bit obsessed with that movie soundtrack. It's one of the famous lost soundtracks that was never officially released because of licensing issues. Similar to what happened with the Blade Runner OST.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 4, 2019)

I drink no Alcohol but this song is so "seductive and inviting" to try it "maybe" again.
(Neeeeeee..........)


----------



## CORE (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 4, 2019)

CORE said:


>



Sadly of the exciting Game I never listen to Music in Doom 3.
(never played the Remake or the Remake of the Remake... )


----------



## CORE (Sep 4, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Sadly of the exciting Game I never listen to Music in Doom 3.
> (never played the Remake or the Remake of the Remake... )



Well these appear to remixes or something by User 80sGuy on Utube came across it accidentally and some of it is quite pleasing to the ears lol and somewhat Nostalgic.
I have played Doom and Love it I have yet to play Doom Eternal I do like the others too Doom on PS1 though such a Classic atmosphere and OST really made it.

SPEAKING OF DOOM NEXT POST I MAKE IS 666 LOL.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 4, 2019)

...und weil es so Spass macht und so schön ist....
... and because it is so fun and so beautiful ....



We do not have enough yet.....


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 4, 2019)

Sadly now too commercial....
*Their Best Time was 2000 - 2007*.

Sharon and her Voice is/was AWESOME !!!!!!


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 4, 2019)

Willie the Weeper

Some day a pill too many he'll take and dreaming that he's dead he will forget to wake. Wow.

Weird, even for Al

Worth watching for the face plant alone. ;p

The early days of youtube. Mashed potatoes

I liked Raiden before they turned him into a cyborg.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 4, 2019)

My wife and I had this on our Wedding during the Ceremonie.
(and yes we married as Elb (Elv) and Hobbit. ).


----------



## Benja81 (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Sep 4, 2019)

My Conny Schnitzler sound collages:


Just some distorted guitar sounds and electronic noise. I like it, you'll probably find it strange.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Sep 5, 2019)

VinsCool said:


>



Oh, González is awesome! Thanks for reminding me.


I like his Tintin soundtrack, I played that game as a child.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 5, 2019)

The Original:


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 5, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> The Original:



Oh yes! The Melodians! That's nice!

Here's another song that was covered by Boney M:


----------



## DANTENDO (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Sep 5, 2019)

This song is very dear to me:

Reynardine.

Short excerpt from a field recording made in Scotland, 1956 with a different melody:

I love this song so much, this is one I enjoy singing myself.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 5, 2019)

*..a very touching Trucker song.....*



I've been on the highway for almost eight hours
Was very close to my goal and kept me powerful ran
The sun, she was already very deep when I came to the exit
The diesel roared next to me, my radio was on
When it came the voice of a little boy
He just said, "Channel 1 - is anyone here?
If so, call me back and talk to Teddybear "
It was not far to the city, so I made good progress
I took the microphone in my hand and said spontaneously
"Hey, I call Teddy Bear, where is the young man?
I'm on your wave, can you understand me? "
It was quiet on the canal, I want to keep turning
The boy asked me, "Driver are you still there?"
I said, "yes!", And then he started telling me
"Every day, from morning to night, I'll call the box
Sitting in a wheelchair, can not walk and I'm all alone here
And my mother works, she says, 'it has to be like this'
Because Daddy died on this highway a year ago
He was a driver like you until he did not come back
She often tells me, 'we can do it,' and acts as if nothing were wrong
But every night I hear her cry, I know she has a hard time. "
And while he talked like that, it struck me
No one else was on Channel 14 at the time
He said, "This radio from Daddy is mine now
It is the most beautiful pastime with a like you
Daddy spoke to me on the way as well as now you
And one day he said, 'My boy, listen to me once
I'll take you out with me
But unfortunately nothing was left out "
I heard the disappointment that came from those words
I had stopped for a long time, that's what got me hooked
All this was to my heart, I whistled on job and time
Because everyone could wait, only this boy, I'm sorry
I said, "Teddy bear where do you live? Where is your station? "
I already knew what I had to do
Only this little radio operator did not suspect it
He gave me the address, said: "Farewell and
At some point you might be here again, then it would be nice
When your call reaches me "
Then it was quiet and I gave gas, with eighty in the city
The last corner, I was there
I did not believe what I saw there
There were eighteen trucks, I was close to tears
They overheard everything and drove him back and forth
Yes, one after the other drove a round with teddy bear
Eighteen down the street and up eighteen times
I was the last one and carried him back up
I have never seen a child who was so completely happy
And his eyes were bright, it was just wonderful
He said, "Driver, believe me, that was a show
I'll catch you again, I know that very well. "
And he already held my hand all the time
I swallowed and said, "It's okay, son"
Then I drove off and my device, that was still on receipt
When suddenly the voice of a woman sounded
She said, and you could tell, she found it difficult to speak
"This is Channel 14, this is Mother Teddy
The most beautiful day in your life you have given my child
Never again can I forget how you became my boy
Thank you and always good drive "


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 5, 2019)

Grand Dad of Memes

Haha


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## zxr750j (Sep 6, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


>



Really?


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 6, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


>



Nah, I stopped listening to them after Turn of a Friendly Card.

Tales of Mystery and Imagination is the only APP album I really like. Parts of I Robot are good, too.


The later albums are a bit too much sugary sweet kitsch for my taste.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Sep 6, 2019)

Yeah.


----------



## The_Doge_Coin_of_the_Year (Sep 6, 2019)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Mythical (Sep 6, 2019)

Jam!! (is atleast mostly in spanish)


----------



## Teletron1 (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## AdenTheThird (Sep 6, 2019)

Splattack!!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 6, 2019)

MythicalData said:


> Jam!! (is atleast mostly in spanish)



Music is international.


----------



## The_Doge_Coin_of_the_Year (Sep 6, 2019)

What I listen is what I make myself too.


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 6, 2019)

I came for the hams, but I stayed for the aurora borealis


----------



## bradzx (Sep 6, 2019)

Can someone help me name of this music?


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## Mythical (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Sep 6, 2019)

It actually feels weird.....it's like a hearing test.


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 6, 2019)

"I wish my father was here..."
"Hello, Suuus!!"
xD

Ok, sorry.

Edit:
@H1B1Esquire:
That last song was pretty cool! I enjoy unusual things like that!


----------



## DANTENDO (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Sep 6, 2019)

The ultimate spy theme

Secret Asian Man


----------



## PanTheFaun (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Sep 6, 2019)

From the final Alan Parsons Project album.

Unusually a German version of this was also recorded.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Sep 7, 2019)

I just realized K-rap is Krap.....literally...or litter-ally....words, man.
Keith Ape is cool....and Dumbfoundead, too.

....but, what is Rich Brain? Straight-up Chinese? C-Rap? Crap?!?
I'm so fucking lost!? 

Existential international rap crisis.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 7, 2019)

Oh no he did it again........
New Dieter Bohlen Version 2019


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 7, 2019)

Funk you.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Sep 7, 2019)

More Alan Parsons

Eric Woolfson had the loveliest singing voice.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Sep 7, 2019)

The reason this is what it is: She's a French woman doing a French inhale....probably had a French kiss after eating French fries, but only after saying, "Les pommes de terre frites!"

Oh, and she had help from this guy:


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 7, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> The reason this is what it is: She's a French woman doing a French inhale....probably had a French kiss after eating French fries, but only after saying, "Les pommes de terre frites!"
> 
> Oh, and she had help from this guy:



Interesting song.
The magazine says "Mew" at the top, I like that! xD

French frenzies


----------



## Moto123 (Sep 7, 2019)

Camila Cabello - Senorita


----------



## DANTENDO (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Sep 7, 2019)

Her videos are always wild.


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## XpertXP1 (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Sep 8, 2019)

Damn, Tronald Dump was right, everything is made in China, including Rap.....or was he actually planning a rap career instead of a Presidential campaign?


----------



## DANTENDO (Sep 8, 2019)

Top 3 best bands ever


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 8, 2019)

I wish the stupid cuts weren't there, I like the piano rendition. Whose idea was it to edit the video like that? I've downloaded the original audio and removed the annoying parts.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## DANTENDO (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Sep 9, 2019)

And the lion shall be lord of all.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 9, 2019)

After the "Sch(L)aflied comes:


----------



## Teletron1 (Sep 9, 2019)

some more songs for the youth to enjoy


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Sep 9, 2019)

How...but...there's....stuff?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 9, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> How...but...there's....stuff?



Good....song....yes....the song......is good,yes.....,,,the song....


----------



## cyn (Sep 9, 2019)

i eat dumb threads like these up.


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Sep 10, 2019)

cyn said:


> i eat dumb threads





You skipped a few steps....

Btw, this thread is awesome.
Here, this *is for you:
https://gbatemp.net/threads/comment-and-ill-tell-you-your-musical-equivalent.469587/*


----------



## Gon Freecss (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Sep 10, 2019)

One of those trumpet toots wasn't a "trumpet toot".


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 10, 2019)

Original:


----------



## Benja81 (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Sep 10, 2019)

Currently busy moving my soundcloud stuff to youtube. This is tedious, but I want to get away from soundcloud.


----------



## cyn (Sep 10, 2019)

forgot how good part II a is.
(specifically like 2:40.)


----------



## Mythical (Sep 11, 2019)

these are major jams (literally everything they've put out is) and they have literally no following (119 subs on old channel and 1 and their new)
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCEXcwg6j3fIzz57gG1SvU8g
they rock the violin too


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Sep 11, 2019)

This fucking auto-tuned clown needs to stop. 
He fucking ruined PSO and I hope he gets a Rappy to the nuts...but the bujga knows not what he disrespects.


Someone who made you love Valentine all over again......Let's do it for Ragol; we don't even have to item dupe. 

I want to love you all over again in HD.


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 11, 2019)

This album is intense.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Sep 11, 2019)

I don't normally listen to "stuff like this" and I like Spring, fall, and Winter over Summer....but it's "_Something New_".
Hardy-har-har.


----------



## Durelle (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## Sakitoshi (Sep 11, 2019)

best stage theme from the latest 2hu


also happens to be the stage of best girl too


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 11, 2019)

Durelle said:


>



This Suit Guy looks like *Paul Bearer*,the Undertakers Manager from WWF Wrestling in the 80s/90s.


----------



## Xalusc (Sep 11, 2019)

Sometimes, some japanese Jazz Fusion is all ya need


----------



## plasturion (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Sep 12, 2019)

And the lion shall be lord of all.

Strangely enough this poem has almost the same refrain as that version of the ballad of The Cruel Mother that I posted earlier.


----------



## DANTENDO (Sep 12, 2019)

The 70s contender for 2nd best decade


----------



## Soraiko (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 12, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> The 70s contender for 2nd best decade



 Thank you !!! Great song.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 12, 2019)

Another one from the Saragossa Band.


----------



## Coolsonickirby (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 12, 2019)

All good things are THREE - AGADOU.


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 12, 2019)

And.........next Band of that Kind:


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 12, 2019)

Just posting stuff from my playlist


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 12, 2019)

What an smooth,musical evening....


----------



## cyn (Sep 13, 2019)

i went a record of 2 posts in a thread like this without posting Trivium, i think that's a record for me.


----------



## IHOP (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 13, 2019)

They are together again !!!


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 13, 2019)

Human Music, I like it.


----------



## Hardline (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Sep 13, 2019)

Nice old Jazz number. You gonna lock the door like old Willie the Weeper and cry for more?


----------



## DANTENDO (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Sep 13, 2019)

Katie Cruel:

And a little accordion piece:

'-'


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## retrogamefan (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 14, 2019)

Doing some work while chilling out to this fantastic album:


----------



## Hardline (Sep 14, 2019)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Hardline said:


>





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Sep 14, 2019)

More obscure folk music from battered old vinyl. Sadly a bit distorted.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Sep 14, 2019)

Feel free to use this song to describe everything in life.


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 15, 2019)

Chaotic music from The Syn.

This little song is nice. It wouldn't look out of place in an RPG.

Edit:
@H1B1Esquire:
Well, that was something. xD

I should totally set this as my ringtone, lol.


----------



## Hardline (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 15, 2019)

Blaze singing:



Bruce singing:


----------



## Benja81 (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Sep 16, 2019)

Who got to that sign before I could? Bastards!
.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 16, 2019)

From 1981.... ........so touching....


----------



## DANTENDO (Sep 16, 2019)

https://news.sky.com/video/remembering-ric-ocasek-drive-by-the-cars-11811121


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Sep 16, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


>



Haha! How could I dislike this? xD


More sillyness.


This song is rather stupid, but somehow I like it.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 16, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> Haha! How could I dislike this? xD
> 
> 
> More sillyness.
> ...



It is really funny,you have a "rotating" Playlist.


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 16, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> It is really funny,you have a "rotating" Playlist.


Rotating merry-go-round in the playlist. ;-)

Wait, did I post these songs before?
I'm listening to so much music all the time, sometimes I'm not sure.

Here's a little children's song that I like:


Edit:

From an old Sci-Fi series. Not bad at all.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 16, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> Wait, did I post these songs before?



No,when i first look at your new posted songs from you (I always listen to it on a new opened Windows on Youtube).After refreshing the "What song are you currently listening to" Page some songs from you "magically" changed to another one.


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 16, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> No,when i first look at your new posted songs from you (I always listen to it on a new opened Windows on Youtube).After refreshing the "What song are you currently listening to" Page some songs from you "magically" changed to another one.


Oh, hmm, sometimes I think that maybe people will not like my song all that much or I think that another one is even better and then I go back and change it.

Sorry about that. 

Here's one more:

I have so many songs in my list, you can never have too much good music I say.

Edit:

Another Newfoundland song. Ah, I wish I could live in Canada. Lol...


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 16, 2019)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Upaluppa said:


> From an old Sci-Fi series. Not bad at all.




  A little "late" (Star Trek was in Color) but eindeutiger "KULT".


----------



## plasturion (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 16, 2019)

What a Voice,what a charisma,what a WOMAN !!!!

...and of course WHAT a SONG !!


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 16, 2019)

Different from the usual, but sometimes I need something like this:


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 16, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> Different from the usual, but sometimes I need something like this:



Very beautiful.Thank you,my friend.


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 16, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Very beautiful.Thank you,my friend.


That makes me happy! I'm glad you like it!


----------



## x65943 (Sep 16, 2019)

KoRn is back and it's actually good


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 16, 2019)

x65943 said:


> KoRn is back and it's actually good



The Sound is good,some "expermental" singing from Davis,you may "hear" his Pain through the whole Album......


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 16, 2019)

How can the jingle of some gardening show be this nice?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Sep 17, 2019)

I was in a psychic city, but never a voodoo city.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 17, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> I was in a psychic city, but never a voodoo city.



You have dilated your music views properly.


----------



## plasturion (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 18, 2019)

VinsCool said:


>





Thank you.


----------



## Hardline (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Sep 18, 2019)

Here I am again with my strange music.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 18, 2019)

I first heard this Song in "Spaceballs".


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 18, 2019)

This here.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 18, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> This here.



The Soundtrack contains some very "interesting" sounds.


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 18, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> The Soundtrack contains some very "interesting" sounds.


What interesting sounds? 

Here is something from a game:

Beware of penguins I say!

Here is something from a supermarket:


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 18, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> What interesting sounds?


Did you hear the complete Soundtrack ?


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 18, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Did you hear the complete Soundtrack ?


Hmm, I only listened to the opening song...
Oh my, now I'm worried.

Edit:
Hmm, the song that starts at 28:36 is weird, but other than that I didn't find anything too strange.


----------



## DANTENDO (Sep 18, 2019)

Happy birthday Joanne catherall the one in red


----------



## Spring_Spring (Sep 18, 2019)

I like your wierd and strange music c:

even if you don't care about the documentary, the songs here are real good


----------



## PanTheFaun (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 19, 2019)

Hardline said:


>



tungmetall sverige 

This is from the really hot finnish Heavy Metal Film "Heavy Trip",the Northerners are really on it.


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 19, 2019)

These games had such nice music:


Ah, memories.

@Flofflewoffle:
Hey, that is pretty enjoyable. I'll be honest, it's a bit too long to watch through entirely, but I'm running the documentary in the background while doing other things. Thank you!

Fascinating machines, I loove it.
(There's a guitar player wearing a unicorn head, haha)


----------



## Youkai (Sep 19, 2019)

Araburu Kisetsu no Otome-domo yo FULL OP -「Otome-domo yo」by CHiCO with HoneyWorks

Good Anime even though last Episode was a little bit weird


----------



## Spring_Spring (Sep 19, 2019)

ahh the chrono trigger soundtrack, what great melodies and athmosphere in that one :3

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

speaking of CT:


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 19, 2019)

Flofflewoffle said:


> ahh the chrono trigger soundtrack, what great melodies and athmosphere in that one :3



That's neat! I like!
I have to check VinsCool's yt sometime. I love me some chiptune muzak.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Sep 19, 2019)

do it, she is very good ! uwu


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 19, 2019)

Made in Austria.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Sep 19, 2019)

Hey ain't that the DX7 bass in that song, instant like xD

stylishy dressed fellows too :3


----------



## Hardline (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 20, 2019)

Sorry - I can not post LINDEMANN here....

Only the title - Fish On.

Warning - Many,many,many,many Boobs....


----------



## Spring_Spring (Sep 20, 2019)

https://soundcloud.com/vinscool/sets/haydenwoffle-the-full-pokey-soundtrack


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 20, 2019)

Flofflewoffle said:


> https://soundcloud.com/vinscool/sets/haydenwoffle-the-full-pokey-soundtrack


I see what you did here :3c


----------



## Spring_Spring (Sep 20, 2019)

I am legitimately listening to that right now, seriously...


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 21, 2019)

From an very underated Album.


----------



## Hardline (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 21, 2019)

Hardline said:


>



Is this Claus Lessman from BONFIRE* ???? *
I did not know he has an "other" Band...

EDIT: Yes he is.

Thank you for sharing this !!!


----------



## Hardline (Sep 21, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Is this Claus Lessman from BONFIRE* ???? *
> I do not know he has an "other" Band...


Yes this is  Claus Lessman from Bonfire.. he startet this band with michael voss... Phantom 5 2016 and
*Phantom 5 Play to win 2017 2 album..*

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 21, 2019)

Hardline said:


> Yes this is  Claus Lessman from Bonfire.. he startet this band with michael voss... Phantom 5 2016 and
> *Phantom 5 Play to win 2017 2 album..*
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------




He,he,he....
The Guitarist from EUROPE.

Great song.Thank you.


----------



## Hardline (Sep 21, 2019)

hehe yes but EUROPE was better with John norum, but today is EUROPE a shit band

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 21, 2019)

Hardline said:


> hehe yes but EUROPE was better with John norum, but today is EUROPE a shit band
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------




Freddie,we miss you soooooo........


----------



## Hardline (Sep 21, 2019)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Best singer in the hole world Freddie


----------



## Hardline (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 21, 2019)

Hardline said:


>



Another active "Solo" Artist - He was the Founder of WHITE LION.
I Love the 80s and the Music from that time.
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Hardline (Sep 22, 2019)

white Lion was a wery good Band
I Love the 80s and the Music from that time, me too


----------



## Hardline (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Sep 22, 2019)

I heard Jarre's arrangement of an old Chinese song and looked up the instruments used:

Mesmerizing. The song is dominated by the sound of the guzheng, a Chinese zither. The mournful erhu shows up in the final part of the song.

I also found a vocal version the song:

The zither sounds beautiful. A similar instrument used to be popular in Germany.

I really like the mournful sound of the ehru:


Discovering new music is always exciting. ^^


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 22, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> I also found a vocal version the song:
> 
> The zither sounds beautiful. A similar instrument used to be popular in Germany.




Einmal Frühlingsrolle und Menü 6A mit gebratenem Reis bitte.
One spring roll and menu 6A with fried rice please.


----------



## Hardline (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 22, 2019)

Hardline said:


>



Wow,Metal,Italian AND Female Singer.Great Combination.Thank you.


----------



## Hardline (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 22, 2019)

Hardline said:


>



Another great "Formation" from great Musicians.
I know them for the Soundtrack from "Gremilns 2" and "Valkenvania",also 2 great movies from the early 90´s.
Thank you.


----------



## Hardline (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 22, 2019)

Hardline said:


>



That shows me how "poor" the Hevy/Hard Rock Music Scene was in the 80s here in Austria.
I never head from such Bands like them.The only Source in the 80´s was every Month the Magazine "Metal Hammer".
Thank you for Sharing,my Metal Friend.


----------



## Hardline (Sep 22, 2019)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Hardline (Sep 22, 2019)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 22, 2019)

Flofflewoffle said:


> https://soundcloud.com/vinscool/sets/haydenwoffle-the-full-pokey-soundtrack


Thanks for posting that. I like it. I wish I could make tunes like that. I'll get there, maybe, someday.
I gave up on soundcloud because the only likes I ever got were from playlist generating bots.

That it was made by "our" local VinsCool makes it even, well, cooler. ;-)


----------



## Spring_Spring (Sep 22, 2019)

Not just vinscool, I made some of them too actually :3
And you will surely get there! You don't need any special music theory or anything to make songs like that, in fact none of us had any of that at the time x3 It's more about understanding how the chip works. Of course, if you could do both, even better results might emerge....


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 22, 2019)

Flofflewoffle said:


> Not just vinscool, I made some of them too actually :3
> And you will surely get there! You don't need any special music theory or anything to make songs like that, in fact none of us had any of that at the time x3 It's more about understanding how the chip works. Of course, if you could do both, even better results might emerge....


Hey, that's pretty neat! Hats off to you two. And thanks for the support my friend. :3

I listen to many artists who started out by playing around with instruments and sounds until they found things that work.

It yields interesting results that people with music education maybe wouldn't think of. Not saying that musical training is bad or anything, but I think it kinda locks you into a schema and you're less open to experimentation then.

I was thinking of doing the same. I don't even care if people will hate it, I do it for my own enjoyment.

Maybe folk tunes will have an influence on my approach, but even that could be interesting. Ah, I can't wait till I finally get a keyboard to play with.

(Back to Fruity Loops, I guess)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 23, 2019)

Time for more 80s/90s Rock...


----------



## Spring_Spring (Sep 23, 2019)

Love that chinese music!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 23, 2019)

I am a big Fan of the old,classic Gojira Movies:



but I do like the *90´s Version of the Godzilla March Theme* a little more:


----------



## Spring_Spring (Sep 23, 2019)

ahh that's the most classic godzilla theme!
Speaking of japan


----------



## PanTheFaun (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Sep 23, 2019)

it's militaristic music time!! owo


----------



## PanTheFaun (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Sep 23, 2019)

God bless the USA~


----------



## PanTheFaun (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Sep 23, 2019)

seeeeeh!
beeeeh!
seeeh!
keeeeh!


we need something to counter all that americanness 3

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

and suddenly this became a political thread lol, I hope you know it's just for fun guys


----------



## PanTheFaun (Sep 23, 2019)

I'm not being political and I know it's all in good fun. c:


----------



## Spring_Spring (Sep 23, 2019)

I can't help posting this now, please know it's only a joke


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 23, 2019)

Flofflewoffle said:


> I can't help posting this now, please know it's only a joke



That hurts.....


----------



## Spring_Spring (Sep 23, 2019)

That's the power of communism


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 23, 2019)

Flofflewoffle said:


> That's the power of communism


That hurts twice.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Spring_Spring (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Sep 23, 2019)

America sponsored by chevrolet


----------



## PanTheFaun (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Sep 23, 2019)

this thread is worth spending my life on


----------



## PanTheFaun (Sep 23, 2019)

You don't hear enough American Country music on here, haha!


----------



## Spring_Spring (Sep 23, 2019)

A nice genre that I would never know otherwise!


----------



## PanTheFaun (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 23, 2019)

PanTheFaun said:


> You don't hear enough American Country music on here, haha!



You don't WANT hear enough Austrian Country music on here, haha!


----------



## Spring_Spring (Sep 23, 2019)

There has to be a random motorcycle in the background for some reason


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 23, 2019)

The One and the LAST from Austrian´s Country Songs for today.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Sep 23, 2019)

time for the danish country music


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 23, 2019)

Flofflewoffle said:


> time for the danish country music




Great song.Thank you for sharing.

I only know one Danish Country Song from HIM:


----------



## PanTheFaun (Sep 23, 2019)

More American Country! c:


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Sep 23, 2019)

Weird stuff

Danish folk stuff


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Sep 23, 2019)

More folk from me


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 23, 2019)

KISS a little "commercial"....


----------



## PanTheFaun (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 23, 2019)

PanTheFaun said:


>



Hey that is really great.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

A powerful late 90´s Song:


----------



## PanTheFaun (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 23, 2019)

A "little" country....


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 24, 2019)

this song is dumb but I love it


----------



## PanTheFaun (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Sep 24, 2019)

@alexander1970 doesn't Schürzenjäger mean someone who looks up a skirt lol


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Sep 24, 2019)

The pet shop boys!!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 24, 2019)

Flofflewoffle said:


> @alexander1970 doesn't Schürzenjäger mean someone who looks up a skirt lol



Yes,exactly that means it.

Another "Tracker" ? This sounds really great.Thank you for sharing your work.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Sep 24, 2019)

Thanks, hope you don't mind a shameless self plug like that cx
this is not though:


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## retrogamefan (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 24, 2019)

From the Film with Michael J.Fox:


----------



## DANTENDO (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Sep 24, 2019)

This song has an interesting rhythmic pattern. I like songs with unusual melodies.
It reminds me of that one Aladdin song, btw.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 24, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> This song has an interesting rhythmic pattern. I like songs with unusual melodies.
> It reminds me of that one Aladdin song, btw.



I liked this a lot when it was in the Charts:


----------



## Hardline (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## retrogamefan (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Sep 25, 2019)

Never enjoyed playing this game, but the music is top. PC Engine CD version sounds even better than the Amiga original.

Edit:
Wait? Did I double post? Sorry about that, I thought there was a new post after my previous one.


----------



## plasturion (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## retrogamefan (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Sep 25, 2019)

Just found out that Shadow of the Beast had a remake.
And the music is actually nice:


----------



## retrogamefan (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## Young_Pyromancer (Sep 25, 2019)

I want
To be
Set on
Fire


----------



## Spring_Spring (Sep 25, 2019)

ahhhh shadow of the beast!
Gimme the orignal soundtrack uwu


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 25, 2019)

Flofflewoffle said:


> ahhhh shadow of the beast!
> Gimme the orignal soundtrack uwu


Have some more classic tunes buddy:

This one's from the Amiga version.

My favourite comic antihero has a great theme tune, too!
Not sure if you've heard this one yet.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 25, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> My favourite comic antihero has a great theme tune, too!
> Not sure if you've heard this one yet.




"Connected" with Rob Hubbard (One of the Greatest Atari 800XL Tunes from International Karate):


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 25, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> "Connected" with Rob Hubbard (One of the Greatest Atari 800XL Tunes from International Karate):



Hey, that is cool! I like that. Thank you!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 25, 2019)

Deutsch:


----------



## Spring_Spring (Sep 26, 2019)

shameless self plug here we go


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## plasturion (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 26, 2019)

Hardline said:


>



That's why your "name" ? 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



plasturion said:


>



MSX......what wonderful times.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Another "Gem" from Rob Hubbard on the Atari 800XL:


----------



## Spring_Spring (Sep 26, 2019)

ahh the jet set willy song, well we all know who the *true *master of the POKEY is:


----------



## Minox (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## retrogamefan (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## DANTENDO (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## baxzxd (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 26, 2019)

If you REALLY angry,go for a quiet place,take some things to throw and smash and listen to that,I promise you,you FEEL BETTER after.



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Some "smoother":



German:


----------



## Hardline (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## TheGreek Boy (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 27, 2019)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## zxr750j (Sep 27, 2019)

Friday is the best day of the week, I only have to work (@home) the morning for 4 hours. And a dutch radio only broadcasts mixes on friday...
https://live.slam.nl/ 

Good weekend everybody!!


----------



## Hardline (Sep 27, 2019)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## Young_Pyromancer (Sep 28, 2019)

Flofflewoffle said:


>



I always doubt whether that is accurate or just what people imagine it should sound like.


----------



## burial (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Sep 28, 2019)

Young_Pyromancer said:


> I always doubt whether that is accurate or just what people imagine it should sound like.



It's more of a modern interpretation than what traditional chinese music sounds like, that's for sure, I still really like it though


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 28, 2019)

Young_Pyromancer said:


> I always doubt whether that is accurate or just what people imagine it should sound like.


Well, I like it anyways! It is pretty chill.

This reminds me of something funny. People had interesting ideas of what "Asian" music sounds like, in the 50s there was a whole genre of so called exotica music:

Awfully cliché, kinda like Hollywood movies.

Firecracker cover:

Haha.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Sep 28, 2019)

That exotica music could fit into any video game soundtrack with a chinese stage in it


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## plasturion (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 28, 2019)

Hardline said:


>




I know Burnug Bridges as a lively and harmonious song.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Sep 29, 2019)

This is art!


----------



## Spring_Spring (Sep 29, 2019)

as is this


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 29, 2019)

*Why* James,*why*..........I do not understand it.......


----------



## Spring_Spring (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Sep 29, 2019)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Mythical (Sep 29, 2019)

Jam


----------



## Hardline (Sep 29, 2019)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Hardline (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 29, 2019)

Hardline said:


>




I like the Ballads from KISS.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## furrygamerUwU (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## jowan (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## retrogamefan (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 29, 2019)

Some Austrian 80´s Pop.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## DANTENDO (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 29, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


>



Great song,thank you.
That is my favorite Version:


----------



## Hardline (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 30, 2019)

Hardline said:


>



They have a lot of good songs.The Voice reminds a littlle on Volbeat.
Thank you.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I will be back.....



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

You are the only woman for me.



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Because I love you.



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Small and fragile.


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 30, 2019)

Helped me sleep yesterday!


----------



## Issac (Sep 30, 2019)

My gf has an amazing taste in music and introduced me to these guys. And hey, there's a Nintendo Switch in the music video for a little while


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## plasturion (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 30, 2019)

If someone just does not realize that it is enough .......


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 30, 2019)

No, not Modern Talking, please! Haha.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 30, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> No, not Modern Talking, please! Haha...


As I said,he do not know when it is time to stop....


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 30, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> As I said,he do not know when it is time to stop....


Oh, now I understand. 

You're right. This madness should've stayed forgotten. It doesn't need a comeback.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 30, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> Oh, now I understand.
> 
> You're right. This madness should've stayed forgotten. It doesn't need a comeback.


6.12.2019 in Wien.....

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Spring_Spring (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## ry755 (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Oct 1, 2019)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 1, 2019)

_*Hide your heart*_ from

_*KISS*_



and

_*Bonnie Tyler*_



and

_*Molly Hatchet*_



and

_*Robin Beck*_



and finally of course

*Ace Frehley*


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Oct 1, 2019)

I don't even know what game that is. I had this track in my folder with game soundtracks and I quite like it.


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Oct 2, 2019)

Just kidding


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Oct 3, 2019)

I've been watching the "Exploring" videos on the GoodBadFlicks Youtube channel and I was just watching one on Run Lola Run and so:


----------



## Hardline (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Oct 3, 2019)

g


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## Teletron1 (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 3, 2019)

*The music was rated* .... not the unnecessary effects / dancers and the optics


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## DinohScene (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 4, 2019)

Hardline said:


>





Wow,a really great "Girl" Band !! Awesome sound.
Thank you.


----------



## Hardline (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## DANTENDO (Oct 5, 2019)

great dance moves


----------



## Hardline (Oct 5, 2019)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## DaFixer (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## DaFixer (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 5, 2019)

Hardline said:


> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------




I am always surprised where you get all those great ones.Thank you for sharing,my Friend.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



VinsCool said:


>



Why do so many French songs sound so sad and sorrowful?....


----------



## Hardline (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## James_ (Oct 5, 2019)

_*nostalgic noises*_


----------



## Hardline (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 5, 2019)

Blaze was a good Man but unfortunately he _*never really had a Chance*_.......


----------



## Hardline (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 5, 2019)

The Metal God,still in our Hearts......


----------



## Hardline (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 5, 2019)

In Austria/Germany she is called "Der Spatz von Avignon".


----------



## Veho (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Oct 6, 2019)

From Axiom Verge, a nice little Metroid clone. I actually enjoy this more than the inspiration source. I can't get used to Metroid's floaty jumping.


----------



## Hardline (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Oct 7, 2019)

[MEDIA=youtube]M-EvFAx0OsE[/MEDIA]


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Oct 8, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


>



I do not understand the language but this reminds me so much of The Beatles!


here's another song:


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 8, 2019)

VinsCool said:


> I do not understand the language but this reminds me so much of The Beatles!
> 
> 
> here's another song:




He is an Italian borned Belgian who sings French and German.My Mother loved his songs and I grew up with them.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 8, 2019)

VinsCool said:


>



some "Wood".....

Thank you,a very nice song.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 8, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> some "Wood".....
> 
> Thank you,a very nice song.


Here's another one!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 8, 2019)

That is my "main french" Musician from my Childhood,I still remember very well.
„Monsieur 100.000 Volt“





VinsCool said:


> Here's another one!




Has some "Irish" influence i think.

A very compelling number,Thank you,my Lady.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 8, 2019)

Here's some more of that folkloric stuff


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 8, 2019)

I know that is "heavy Stuff" in the morning but here is some Austrian "folkloric":
From Steiermark- Styria,a typical Austrian "mood booster".


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 8, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> I know that is "heavy Stuff" in the morning but here is some Austrian "folkloric":
> From Steiermark- Styria,a typical Austrian "mood booster".



Hahaha I like this!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 8, 2019)

The song is very beautiful.....the SONG.......of course.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 8, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> The song is very beautiful.....the SONG.......of course.



Beautiful!


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Oct 8, 2019)

A song to my nonexistent love life atm, and an ideal Persona 6 in my opinion...


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 9, 2019)

[


----------



## plasturion (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 9, 2019)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

What a wonderful,magical and unique "Moment" in Music....


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 9, 2019)

Enjoying some Stevie tonight


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 9, 2019)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## ry755 (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 10, 2019)

ry755 said:


>



Very cool song.
Thank you.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 10, 2019)

What a wonderful day full of great artists and their music.


----------



## Hardline (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 10, 2019)

Hardline said:


>



Deja Vu ? It has a lot from Nightwish.Oh,Opening Act for Nightwish...
Thank you for sharing,I have to hear more of them (their musical style has some Hard Rock from the 80s...).

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Spring_Spring (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## OneAngryGamer (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 10, 2019)

Reynardine said:


>


----------



## Reynardine (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 10, 2019)

Reynardine said:


>



Wow, today one after the other throws in !! Great, I NEVER knew what that song was called.
Thank you my friend.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Reynardine (Oct 10, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Wow, today one after the other throws in !! Great, I NEVER knew what that song was called.
> Thank you my friend.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Oh yes! Thank you! I had this melody in my head but I couldn't remember what it was called. I tried searching for something like jungle song and couldn't find it.

Haha... 

There is also a vocal version of Spanish Flea:

A silly song, but it gets stuck in your head


----------



## Hardline (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Oct 10, 2019)

Here's another really obnoxious song, hihi:

Oh, and let's not forget this one:



Ok, I'll stop now.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 11, 2019)

Peter Alexander - Austrias finest Entertainer.......unfortunately also gone from us.

Das kleine Beisl
Die kleine Kneipe
Le petit pub
The little pub


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## Mythical (Oct 11, 2019)

Issac said:


> My gf has an amazing taste in music and introduced me to these guys. And hey, there's a Nintendo Switch in the music video for a little while



Gives me a math rock/ Dance Gavin Dance vibe, I dig


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## zxr750j (Oct 11, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


>



Really?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 11, 2019)

zxr750j said:


> Really?


----------



## zxr750j (Oct 11, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


>





Better...


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Oct 11, 2019)

YO! DOODS!


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## DANTENDO (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Oct 11, 2019)

Sometimes I would start the Tapling minigame and simply leave it running to enjoy this music:

I got a Vita for this game, wasn't worth it.

Up to 1:50 is wonderful, the voices ruin it after that.
I wish I could find a naked version of it without any added sound layers. Just the way it plays in Tapling. I wonder if I could record it myself from the game?


----------



## Benja81 (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Oct 11, 2019)

You know, the LittleBigPlanet track reminded me of this little song:

It's got that dreamy feeling to it. Lovely.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## Minox (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## Reynardine (Oct 12, 2019)

Flofflewoffle said:


>



You two make a great team. That punchy beat gets me going, I really enjoy this!

And the Trifox Theme? Haha, can't believe you did that! I like the song. And the drawing, too!

Thanks you two for being awesome and for sharing your tunes! 

Edit:
And now I'm listening to this:

Actually, I'm dying from laughter because => Streetmart. The band was called Streetmark.


----------



## retrogamefan (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Oct 12, 2019)

@Reynardine well here's another vin collab in the same style! uwu


----------



## DANTENDO (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## ry755 (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 14, 2019)

Beautiful Autumn.


----------



## Hardline (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Oct 15, 2019)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 15, 2019)

After you leave the crashed Ship and see the Sky and _Na Pali_ the first time.....
(still get goose bumps..)


----------



## Spring_Spring (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 15, 2019)

PanTheFaun said:


>



Is there a difference because the video is not "available" in my "Country"....
*EDIT ...forget to enable VPN ...*.

Yes that is different,great Song.
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 15, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Is there a difference because the video is not "available" in my "Country"....



A huge difference! It sounds much different. :c


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 15, 2019)

PanTheFaun said:


> A huge difference! It sounds much different. :c


Yes,I managed to see it and hear it.
Thank you.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 15, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Yes,I managed to see it and hear it.
> Thank you.


Glad you liked it. c:


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Benja81 (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 15, 2019)

PanTheFaun said:


>



I new it..I have heard that Band Name before ! Soundtrack "Freaky Friday"with Jamie Lee Curtis and Lindsay Lohan from 2003.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## plasturion (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 17, 2019)

Wolfgang Ambros - Austrian Legend.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 17, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


>



Amazing song! c:


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 17, 2019)

From the favorite "Love Stories" Movie of my Wife and Me "Music and Lyrics" :


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 17, 2019)

PanTheFaun said:


>


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 17, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


>



I love both. c:


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 17, 2019)

PanTheFaun said:


> I love both. c:



Ok,ok,I am awake....

Awesome song with mixed Styles.Great !!! Thank you for that "Awaking noisemaker".


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 17, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Ok,ok,I am awake....
> 
> Awesome song with mixed Styles.Great !!! Thank you for that "Awaking noisemaker".


You're welcome, haha!

I think you may like this. c:


----------



## Hardline (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 17, 2019)

PanTheFaun said:


> You're welcome, haha!
> 
> I think you may like this. c:



A little "Beastie Boys", eh ?


----------



## Hardline (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 17, 2019)

Hardline said:


>



Great song.I heard it a lot in the last Days...hmm.....YES I know right HERE:

https://gbatemp.net/threads/what-song-are-you-currently-listening-to.387343/page-215#post-8827373


Thank you again for this great Song ,my Friend.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 17, 2019)

PanTheFaun said:


>



I like this "unpredictable concoctions" of Music Styles.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 17, 2019)

I was in the audience for this amazing performance.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 17, 2019)

My Guitar Hero beginnings.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Oct 18, 2019)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 18, 2019)

One of the greatest opening Act songs in Hard Rock History.
"_The Hellion/Electric Eye_"


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## Minox (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Oct 19, 2019)

What a wild ride.


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Oct 19, 2019)

this is probably gonna drown but STREETS OF RAGE IS FUCKING EPIC


----------



## plasturion (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 19, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> What a wild ride.



Hello.It is very nice to see some Music from you.
Thank you.


----------



## scroeffie1984 (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 19, 2019)

PanTheFaun said:


>



This comes all from the "deepest" of your Heart tonight.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Crespus (Oct 19, 2019)

Oh no Jhonny got shot! oh wel... *CHO-CO-LE-I-TO  DI-SU-CO!*


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## DinohScene (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 19, 2019)

What a Band.....miss them....and their great Music....


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## plasturion (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## freestile (Oct 21, 2019)

Some random dope emcee that just ripped one of the homebrew gangstas hard eastcoast beats. Kinda feeling that hard lyrical rap, but he's got club swag too


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## plasturion (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## plasturion (Oct 22, 2019)

Noice, K-music seems quite decent.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 23, 2019)

My favourite Scottish singer


----------



## CORE (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## plasturion (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Oct 23, 2019)

Help by somethingelseyt


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## LuanTeles (Oct 23, 2019)

Hatsuni Miku


----------



## Hardline (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 24, 2019)

Long ago,I have listen to such songs "very intensive"...
I think this Stuff is nothing for young Kids today....


----------



## brickmii82 (Oct 25, 2019)

Cannon Busters was a great watch and one of the few shows that I'll actually rewind the intro to listen to again. Or even watch in the first place.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 25, 2019)

I was there......


----------



## Spring_Spring (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Oct 25, 2019)

That samurai video is so wierd lol, just about the wierdest thing I will witness today ^^;


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 25, 2019)

Flofflewoffle said:


> That samurai video is so wierd lol, just about the wierdest thing I will witness today ^^;



Nice to hear you "like" it.

E.A.V. is one of Austria´s Top Bands in the 80´and 90´s


----------



## Hardline (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Oct 25, 2019)

@alexander1970 well they are at least creative! x3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 25, 2019)

Awesome Movie,right for Halloween !!


----------



## Hardline (Oct 25, 2019)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



alexander1970 said:


> Awesome Movie,right for Halloween !!



so good song


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 25, 2019)

Also a great 80s Movie with an awesome Soundtrack - Iron Eagle.


----------



## Hardline (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Oct 25, 2019)

the cheapest most artificial organ timbre!


----------



## Hardline (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## jeannotte (Oct 25, 2019)

Hello,


----------



## Spring_Spring (Oct 25, 2019)

wow I managed to find an even more horrible sounding organ!


----------



## Hardline (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Oct 25, 2019)

Tired of bad organs yet? xD


----------



## Hardline (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## jeannotte (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## plasturion (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Natsu2000 (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Natsu2000 (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Oct 25, 2019)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=queen+i+want+to+live+forever+highlander


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Oct 26, 2019)

I made my own extremely basic electric organ tune xD


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 26, 2019)

Not an oldschool song like 99% of this thread, but it's just so good I had to post.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Oct 26, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=37&v=lLlnEOOvhGU



welcome to electric organ HELL


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Oct 27, 2019)

A E S T H E T I C


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## Silent_Gunner (Oct 27, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


>




Good taste!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 28, 2019)

One of the best LIVE Performances I saw in my Life.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Oct 28, 2019)

time for another self pluggy :3 I hope it's not too much


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 28, 2019)

Flofflewoffle said:


> time for another self pluggy :3 I hope it's not too much




Impressive.
and very relaxing......
Thank you for Sharing,my flofflowflwoffig Friend.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Oct 28, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Impressive.
> and very relaxing......
> Thank you for Sharing,my flofflowflwoffig Friend.




Flofflewoffig uwu! I will use that! Glad you like the song too ;w;


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 28, 2019)

WTF, Dino?! No Disco?!
I know, I'm scared too.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 28, 2019)

One of their early Ones.


----------



## Exavold (Oct 28, 2019)

The Gunman Clive 2 OST is fantastic and so is the game.

I played it on 3DS along with PC but I'm going at it again on Switch !


----------



## Spring_Spring (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 29, 2019)

Flofflewoffle said:


>



A very flofflewoffling Flofflewofflie Song.
Thank you for sharing,Mister Flofflewoffle.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Spring_Spring (Oct 29, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> A very flofflewoffling Flofflewofflie Song.
> Thank you for sharing,Mister Flofflewoffle.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------




It floffles and woffles! Maybe I should make a seperate thread to share my own music though?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 29, 2019)

Flofflewoffle said:


> It floffles and woffles! Maybe I should make a seperate thread to share my own music though?



Yess please,my woffling Wofflinger.

https://gbatemp.net/forums/gbatemp-art-studio.23/


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## Xanthe (Oct 29, 2019)

This song right now....Man it hurts.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 30, 2019)

From their new Album (Alles ohne Strom - 25.10.2019):


----------



## ry755 (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## DinohScene (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 30, 2019)

DinohScene said:


>




Then you like this for SURE.....

Diiiieeeeeeddaaaaaaaa  (Dieter) 2019


----------



## Spring_Spring (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## Chainhunter (Oct 30, 2019)

Even me, with a minimal knowledge of Jazz - dat solo.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 30, 2019)

Chainhunter said:


> Even me, with a minimal knowledge of Jazz - dat solo.



The beginning was a bit bumpy, but then it grooves !! 
Thank you for sharing.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Oct 31, 2019)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DinohScene said:


>




Good music just like..  C.C. Catch

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 31, 2019)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 31, 2019)

Greetings from Austria.


----------



## Benja81 (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## DinohScene (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 2, 2019)

hentymiller said:


>



This cover of Blured Lines by Ali Spagnola is way better than the original and also removes the whole creepy rapey vibe the original had.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 2, 2019)

@VinsCool you love that song huh x3 <3<3<3<3<3


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 2, 2019)

Flofflewoffle said:


> @VinsCool you love that song huh x3 <3<3<3<3<3


You bet I do!

Listening 10 times in a row lmao


----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 2, 2019)

it's good too uwu


----------



## plasturion (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 2, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


>




Doggy's song! well I have no idea what he is singing but I can hear the howls uwu


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 2, 2019)

Flofflewoffle said:


> Doggy's song! well I have no idea what he is singing but I can hear the howls uwu


I wish a small Mietzekatze for my weekend house.
I give him an air mattress and a toy mouse.
He's always singing love songs in front and back with lard.
Oh, they always hang out of my throat.
Unfortunately today I found a soup bone in the middle of the dirt.
I'll cook it for lunch or throw it away.
I have a few small hairs on the back of my head.
And if I keep my patience it may become a braid.
Today I'm in the state theater very far in front of the floor.
Because my great-grandfather sings a duet all by himself.
Sometimes I want to govern in Bonn freshly washed and shaved.
Then belong to the big animals even if it does not work.
Woof!


----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 2, 2019)

A Mietzekatze is a kitty I guess ^^


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 2, 2019)

Flofflewoffle said:


> A Mietzekatze is a kitty I guess ^^


Also about a Cat and their Litter Box:





Litter box, cat box-yes that makes the cat happy
Litter box, litter box makes the cat happy.
Do you want to have a clean cat,
You have to ask for a litter box at the store.
Litter box, cat box-yes that makes the cat happy
Litter box, litter box makes the cat happy.
Litter box, cat box-yes that makes the cat happy
Litter box, litter box makes the cat happy.
Are you going into the business,
Buy something nice for the cat.
Litter box, cat box-yes that makes the cat happy
Litter box, litter box makes the right cat happy.
Litter box, cat box-yes that makes the cat happy
Litter box, litter box makes the cat happy.
A cat always wants to eat,
A cat always wants to eat.
I give her something,
I give her something to eat and she pays nothing for it.
And that's good.
The cat eats the hair off my head,
A cat eats all day.
To make her feel good,
she wants to eat
I'll tell her something.
She eats that up.
Litter box, cat box-yes that makes the cat happy
Litter box, litter box makes the right cat happy.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 2, 2019)

Not a lie when they say austrian music was genius.

I like the soviet uniform too xD


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 2, 2019)

Flofflewoffle said:


> Not a lie when they say austrian music was genius.
> 
> I like the soviet uniform too xD



It says "Austrians are funnier than Germans."

But this one (Helge Schneider) is a German.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 2, 2019)

get your austria on xD


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 2, 2019)

Flofflewoffle said:


> get your austria on xD




5:47 yesss.....

World Famous Radetzky March from Johann Strauss

Thank you my dear FloffleWoffler.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## SG854 (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## ignare (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## D34DL1N3R (Nov 3, 2019)

ignare said:


> ELO



Great track. I unfortunately was not one bit happy with the new album.


----------



## ignare (Nov 3, 2019)

D34DL1N3R said:


> Great track. I unfortunately was not one bit happy with the new album.


Yeah I don't think the music will ever be the same as pre-2000. I even saw them in concert a year ago and the experience honestly wasn't as great as listening to them by myself (even though eh pretty much only played his timeless hits like that). At least in my opinion. The style isn't the same.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## DinohScene (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 5, 2019)

I like the overly dramatic chinese narration


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## DinohScene (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## DinohScene (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 6, 2019)

*Earlier Dieter Bohlen.....*


----------



## Issac (Nov 6, 2019)

I just love the noise crescendo... a calm, peaceful and powerful song


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## almi05 (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 7, 2019)

Austrian 70´s/80´s Rockband:



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Austrian Rockband
The songs are mainly about drinking and alcohol intoxication....
Hey,the ideal Music for *@VinsCool*


----------



## Hardline (Nov 7, 2019)

Good Muisc,never heard 

Power Metall from Ukraina.. the singer have a cover band too they sing Iron Maiden, Blood Brothers


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 7, 2019)

I do not know any Song from them._*Why I know them ?*_
That Group was the Opening Act for *KISS* in 1988 in Hungary/Kisstadion in Budapest.My first KISS Koncert.


----------



## Hardline (Nov 7, 2019)

Not Bad..


----------



## PanTheFaun (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 8, 2019)

PanTheFaun said:


>



Sung by you ?


----------



## Hardline (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 8, 2019)

Van Dammes BEST Movie in my Opinion.


----------



## Hardline (Nov 8, 2019)

yes Great Movie, i like no Retreat no Surrender to.


----------



## almi05 (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Nov 8, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Sung by you ?


I wish, hahahahahaha!


----------



## Hardline (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## Soraiko (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## almi05 (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## James_ (Nov 9, 2019)

All Scott, hey here.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 9, 2019)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Hardline (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## almi05 (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## plasturion (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Nov 11, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


>



Bryan Adams is always good (=


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 11, 2019)

Hardline said:


> Bryan Adams is always good (=


For the Morning,a good Start in this beautiful Autumn Day.


----------



## Hardline (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 11, 2019)

Hardline said:


>




This Song speaks for his Title....
Very,very underrated Song.


----------



## plasturion (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## plasturion (Nov 12, 2019)

...


----------



## Hardline (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Nov 12, 2019)

not as good as they usually are


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## ry755 (Nov 13, 2019)

*Epilepsy warning!*


----------



## Hardline (Nov 13, 2019)

ry755 said:


> *Epilepsy warning!*




I get to wear sunglasses


----------



## Nomi20 (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 13, 2019)

Spoiler: Lyrics translated by Google....



I've been traveling for weeks
And drink too much beer and wine
My apartment is deserted
My mirrors hit me short and small
I am not who I want to be
And do not want to be who I am
My life is chaos
Take a closer look
I am animal jealous
And unfair to women
And when it gets serious
Am I still running away?
I'm just asking you
Does it all make sense?
My life is a mess
Take a closer look
And you think I'm strong
And I know the way
You imagine
I know how everything works
You think I have everything under control
And control what happens
But I'm just up here
And sing my song
I'm always on the lookout
And do not remember where
I go for nights through bars
Always the one who laughs loudest
Nobody looks at me
How confused I am really
Everything is just a facade
Take a closer look
And you think I'm strong
And I know the way
You imagine
I know how everything works
You think I have everything under control
And control what happens
But I'm just up here
And sing my song
I'm just up here singing my song
Stand with me in the sun
Or go with me a little bit
I'll show you my truth
For a moment
I wonder exactly how you
Where is the meaning here?
My life is a mess
Take a closer look
And you think I'm strong
And I know the way
You imagine
I know how everything works
Oh, you think I have everything under control
And control what happens
But I'm just up here
And sing my song
I'm just up here singing my song


----------



## Hardline (Nov 13, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Spoiler: Lyrics translated by Google....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




the video is not available in your country

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 13, 2019)

Hardline said:


> the video is not available in your country
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------




You really surprise me every Day - Where did you get all this unknown Bands ? 
Thank you for Sharing,my Friend.This deserves a special Music Yoshi for you:


----------



## Hardline (Nov 13, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> You really surprise me every Day - Where did you get all this unknown Bands ?
> Thank you for Sharing,my Friend.This deserves a special Music Yoshi for you:
> 
> View attachment 186253



I have grown up with hardrock my older brothers like  hardrock to and im 48 years old


----------



## Hardline (Nov 13, 2019)

Ted Poley are the singer in the 80 Melodic hardrock... Danger Danger


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 13, 2019)

Both Versions are really awesome:


----------



## Hardline (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## plasturion (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## plasturion (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 16, 2019)

I love this Tune...



1:00 - The Symphonic Version on the PlayStation 2 is much better.


----------



## Hardline (Nov 16, 2019)

¨


----------



## Hardline (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 17, 2019)

My Wife love these Games:


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 17, 2019)

Another Austrian Band from the 80´s.


----------



## Hardline (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 18, 2019)

Reinhold Bilgeri - An Austrian Singer from the 80´s:


----------



## plasturion (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 18, 2019)

Another great Austrian Tune (1992).



Hearst es ned,wia die Zeit vergeht ?
_Do not you hear how time flies?_


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 18, 2019)

Austria´s first Musicvideo and Pop Star - 1908.


----------



## ry755 (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## plasturion (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 20, 2019)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Hardline (Nov 20, 2019)

watched this when Mötlet Crue was touring Gothenburg with Skid Row opening stage in 1989 .. Tommy's drum solo was mighty


it was Dr. Feel good world tour


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Nov 20, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


>



love judas my friend  but my favor is ? Mike Tramp/White Lion


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 20, 2019)

Hardline said:


> love judas my friend  but my favor is ? Mike Tramp/White Lion


He has also a unique Voice.


----------



## Hardline (Nov 20, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> He has also a unique Voice.


yea like Pretty Maids..Danmark they sing very good 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 21, 2019)

"Love" Song from my Wife and me.


----------



## Hardline (Nov 21, 2019)

Nice song Alexander
wish you and your wife all the best


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 21, 2019)

Hardline said:


>



The Foreigner Song is...
Great,thank you for sharing !!!


----------



## Hardline (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## plasturion (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## ry755 (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Nov 22, 2019)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Hardline (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 23, 2019)

Hardline said:


> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------




Unisonic - Great Group and a very nice Sound.


----------



## Hardline (Nov 23, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Unisonic - Great Group and a very nice Sound.



of course it is. it is mikael kiske from Helloween (((=


----------



## Benja81 (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## Deleted User (Nov 23, 2019)

Oh you thought I was going to post a single song didn't ya


----------



## Hardline (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## Chary (Nov 24, 2019)

No, I don’t know why I’m listening to this, either.


----------



## Hardline (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## plasturion (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## BORTZ (Nov 24, 2019)

I legit can't take this off of repeat


----------



## Kyusetzu (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Nov 24, 2019)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Benja81 (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 24, 2019)

I posted this a few times,this Time for *@Hardline* 



Get up when you're on the Ground......

When you are finished with you
And you just do not want to continue
Because you only ask yourself
Why and for what and what your life should bring
Hold on,even when you're alone
Hold on,do not throw anything away now
Hold on,and eventually you will understand
That everyone feels that way
And when a storm forces you to its knees
Just hold your face against the wind
No matter how dark the clouds are above you
They will pass someday
Get up when you're on the ground
Get up, even if you're downstairs
Get up, it will go on somehow
It's hard not to lose your way
With all the rules and laws here
To lead a life without betrayal
That one still respected oneself
Even if the characters are all against you
And nobody wants to bet on you
You do not need to bring any proof to anyone here
Unless it is for yourself
Get up when you're on the ground
Get up, even if you're downstairs
Get up, it will go on somehow
Do not panic, it will not be that bad
You will not be ripped off more than your head
Come and look forward
Get up when you're on the ground
Get up, even if you're downstairs
Get up, it will continue
Get up when you're on the ground
Get up, even if you're downstairs
Get up, it will go on somehow


----------



## Hardline (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## VinsCool (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## smileyhead (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Nov 25, 2019)

Nikki Sixx from mötley crüe his new band


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 25, 2019)

VinsCool said:


>



Your Version when please ?


----------



## Hardline (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Sakitoshi (Nov 25, 2019)

things seems to be very heavy around here. have a relaxing tune from tales of eternia (destiny 2 on ps1)


----------



## plasturion (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## XDel (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 26, 2019)

plasturion said:


>



Thank you for this happy Morning Tune.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Nov 26, 2019)

plasturion said:


>



that's why I love lolis.



and for other reasons too...


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## plasturion (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 26, 2019)

plasturion said:


>




And all this where not possible if THEY where not appeared in *1997*.....

German:


English:


----------



## almi05 (Nov 26, 2019)

https://open.spotify.com/track/1p9E8WC4aTSzArtqdQI1F5?si=j-CioW82RdiOQswXU-_Ncw


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 26, 2019)

Flofflewoffle said:


>



Very beautiful,calm and nice.Thank you very much for Sharing this great Song !!! 
The Picture is sooooo nice !!


----------



## plasturion (Nov 26, 2019)

haha right :] i don't see any similarities.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 26, 2019)

The synthesizers used for the soundtracks of teletubbies, barney the dinosaur, thomas the tank engine, x-files, goldeneye 007, donkey kong 64, and many others...


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 26, 2019)

There is something quite magical about watching Mike Patton an American (and in my view one of the greatest singers ever) sing old Italian songs in Italian while being in South America.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 26, 2019)

the best synth or can you think of a better one? silly question, I know


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 26, 2019)

Not that much into country music but this is really good.


----------



## plasturion (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 27, 2019)

plasturion said:


>




0:15 - This sounds s sooooo familiar...


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## DinohScene (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Deleted User (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## DinohScene (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## DarkCyrus (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Nov 30, 2019)

Love aii the song of Jon Bon Jovi annd the movie


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 30, 2019)

1.December !! Advent !! Let us start please !!!!


----------



## Hardline (Nov 30, 2019)

In the the summer this years i was and se john fogerty
in Liseberg 
Gothenburg amazing great singer


----------



## Issac (Nov 30, 2019)

One of the best songs / covers of 2019 in my opinion. I don't like the original, but this one is fire!


----------



## Hardline (Nov 30, 2019)

soon 



alexander1970 said:


> 1.December !! Advent !! Let us start please !!!!



I know how you mean, but it's a violent time for the kids when parents drink and beat their wife and kids


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Dec 1, 2019)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Christmas
 is for the children do you remember last

Christmas ?
will refresh your memories,,,

we should all be the same brown or white as we live now and not then


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## elm (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 2, 2019)

elm said:


>



Very nice Christmas...."Baubles"....

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

For *@AmandaRose* this lovely Version from Ronan Keating from the "Rock Christmas" CD.


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 2, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> For *@AmandaRose* this lovely Version from Ronan Keating from the "Rock Christmas" CD.



How did you know that Fairytale of New York is one of my absolute favourite songs ever lol have you been spying on me again? That was a very nice version but I still prefer the version by KT Tunstall and Ed Harcourt. KT is by far my favourite Scottish singer.

​


----------



## plasturion (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 3, 2019)

In Memorial:

Greedy Smith 1956 - 2019.


----------



## Hardline (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 3, 2019)

Hardline said:


>



What a funny Combo.
Awesome Video too.
And of course a good song.


----------



## Hardline (Dec 3, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> What a funny Combo.
> Awesome Video too.
> And of course a good song.



yes a funny Finnish group having fun with the hard rock


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## phonz (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## brickmii82 (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 4, 2019)

Music from the very touching Episode TNG - Inner Light.......
We will miss you,Dorothy Fontana....


----------



## Hardline (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 4, 2019)

This song pretty much is about how my day has went.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 5, 2019)

Guitar Hero 80´s:


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 5, 2019)

that is for me Christmas Time....with our beloved and very hard missing Peter Alexander.....


----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## plasturion (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## Knight of Time (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 10, 2019)

I wish it snows on December 24th 2019.......


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 10, 2019)

In Memory to *Marie Fredriksson*......
(30.May 1958 - 09.December 2019)


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 10, 2019)

Austrian "Classic"....


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 11, 2019)

Back then I used to watch "The Tribe" with my younger sister, this band somehow reminds
me to that series. Between funny and serious for me.





EDIT:
For completeness, The Tribe Intro


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## freestile (Dec 12, 2019)

This is from my locals here in Colorado. Don't mind the description. lol!! There's always some little [email protected]#$ that run mouth but they don't even make any music. Straight underground HipHop from the Rocky Mountains. Enjoy!!!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## leon315 (Dec 12, 2019)

STRAIGHT FROM ''THE BOYS''!



Beautiful elfs played Skyrim....


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## plasturion (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 12, 2019)

The ONE and only ORIGINAL !


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 12, 2019)

Beautiful advent song


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## plasturion (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 13, 2019)

Read an Article a few Moments ago......now the Mood has changed suddenly....


----------



## CORE (Dec 14, 2019)

A typical day of my life in my head atleast uncensored lyrics is better. 



Here is good remix.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 14, 2019)

DinohScene said:


>



Very Interesting.
Thank you for Sharing.


----------



## Hardline (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## plasturion (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## Veho (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 16, 2019)

From my favorite TV Series "Frasier":


----------



## Hardline (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 16, 2019)

Grooving out to a funky beat this morning


----------



## Hardline (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## ignare (Dec 16, 2019)

Learned about it from MGSV


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 19, 2019)

_*In Memory of Alain Barriere...
(1935-2019)
*_


----------



## JaapDaniels (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## plasturion (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## CORE (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 20, 2019)

(RIP Dawn Crosby)


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 20, 2019)

Thanks for the Dance...


----------



## Hardline (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## Issac (Dec 20, 2019)

Been jamming to this all day, cleaning the house


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 20, 2019)

Whenever I see No Doubt I have this song in my head


----------



## plasturion (Dec 21, 2019)

Recenly this song still over and over
poping out in my head... original and cover


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 21, 2019)

Spoiler: Not lying


----------



## Hardline (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 21, 2019)

Hardline said:


>



What a cool Pensioner Band.
Kocher looks good after his Heart Attack and herniated disc/disc prolapse...


----------



## Hardline (Dec 21, 2019)

hehehe.. and yes 
this is a good cover


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 21, 2019)

For our YOUNGER Users,that is the Original.


----------



## Hardline (Dec 21, 2019)

yea we are old hehehe,but fell young 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 21, 2019)

Hardline said:


> yea we are old hehehe,but fell young


YESS Sir.


----------



## Hardline (Dec 21, 2019)

these guys put Glam Metal back on the map.


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 21, 2019)

Hardline said:


> these guys put Glam Metal back on the map.



A young OZZY !! Great !! Thank you for this Video.


----------



## Hardline (Dec 21, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> A young OZZY !! Great !! Thank you for this Video.


Always for you


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 21, 2019)

Hardline said:


> Always for you



Seniors Day today,eh ?


----------



## Hardline (Dec 21, 2019)

oh yes 
another great cover


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 21, 2019)

some Killer(s) Songs:


----------



## Hardline (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 21, 2019)

Hail to the King:


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 21, 2019)

I just leave that here (currently running on tv)


----------



## stl25 (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Dec 21, 2019)

[/QUOTE]



brushguy said:


> I just leave that here (currently running on tv)



have a great Saturday, se you live in germany, love your country. have some friends there, the best land to do hardrock.. maybe move


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 21, 2019)

(Three wishes for Cinderella)


----------



## Hardline (Dec 21, 2019)

(Three wishes for Cinderella)


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 21, 2019)

Lol.

/OT
Sweden is also a beautiful country. Really like(d) the nature, the woods and seas.
I was in Gothenburg and Småland as a teenager with the church.
Our pastor went swimming and got chased by an elk but escaped safely.
I´ll never forget this.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Dec 21, 2019)

brushguy said:


> Lol.
> 
> /OT
> Sweden is also a beautiful country. Really like(d) the nature, the woods and seas.
> ...


I live in Gothenburg you are welcome


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Dec 21, 2019)

brushguy said:


>



little bit hard for me,but its not bad


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 21, 2019)

Hardline said:


> little bit hard for me,but its not bad



*And now,Ladies and Gentlemen,Senior´s Day is near over.....*


----------



## Hardline (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 23, 2019)

Und für unsere deutschsprachigen Zuhörer:
And for our German-speaking Listeners:


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 24, 2019)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Hardline (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## popokakapetu (Dec 24, 2019)

brushguy said:


> (Three wishes for Cinderella)



Only god knows how many times I seen this movie in TV. They broadcasting it every year in Christmas and I still love it.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## plasturion (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 28, 2019)

Never heard that one LIVE !!!


----------



## Hardline (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 28, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


>



Not gonna lie I have never heard of Trans X before. They certainly have an interesting name


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 28, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> Not gonna lie I have never heard of Trans X before. They certainly have an interesting name


What a "Coincidence"......
This Song "haunted" my Mind all Day.

And they where from Canada.


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 28, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> What a "Coincidence"......
> This Song "haunted" my Mind all Day.
> 
> And they where from Canada.


Intreasting they are called Trans X and one of their albums is called _The DRAG-Matic.

Trans and Drag I sense a theme of some sort lol_


----------



## Heisenberg72 (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 28, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


>



THAT does not get you further in the Queue,my dear Amanda.


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 28, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> THAT does not get you further in the Queue,my dear Amanda.


How about now??


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 28, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> How about now??



Nope....no Change against Rhandy......


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 28, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Nope....no Change against Rhandy......



What about now?? Mr Strummers first ever band.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 28, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> What about now?? Mr Strummers first ever band.




No,Cliff is way better....


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 28, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> No,Cliff is way better....



What about Solo Joe lol.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 28, 2019)

(Sorry to interrupt.)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 28, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> What about Solo Joe lol.








--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Enough Dilly Dally....


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 28, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Enough Dilly Dally....



Well what about Joe's other band The Latino Rockabilly War??


----------



## Veho (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 28, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> Well what about Joe's other band The Latino Rockabilly War??




Really ... ? We have to wait for the Arrival from HER...


----------



## Hardline (Dec 28, 2019)

new singer 

The first singer..


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## ry755 (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## Flame (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## MrMcTiller (Dec 30, 2019)

wait... song just changed.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 30, 2019)

My favourite Pearl Jam song. MFC


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## DinohScene (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 2, 2020)

Austrian/German Friendship.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 2, 2020)

pokemon fire red/leaf green- vs champion


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## Condarkness_XY (Jan 3, 2020)

I'm very big metal fan, so I search around for things that I like.

I found this one though it's not in English (i don't really care what language its in if its awesome).


----------



## Hardline (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Xoo00o0o0o (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## smileyhead (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Soraiko (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## ry755 (Jan 4, 2020)

Someone who is very close to me sent this and it made me cry a lot


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## Alex4nder001 (Jan 4, 2020)

An oldie but a goldie


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 4, 2020)

Hardline said:


>



Guitar Hero !!!! 

------------------------

And I knew it,but I was not aware that they are also on the "Kuschel Rock" CDs....


----------



## Hardline (Jan 4, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Guitar Hero !!!!
> 
> ------------------------
> 
> And I knew it,but I was not aware that they are also on the "Kuschel Rock" CDs....



o my god i love Mike Tramps music

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## Ventus007 (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## Soraiko (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 5, 2020)

Goodbye Friend


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 507653 (Jan 5, 2020)

My younger sister is EXTREMELY into kpop. We've both just been hanging around at home for the holidays so yeah just...a lot of kpop. 

Next step she's going to try to teach me the dances too :'v

[Placeholder for song here until I get off mobile]


----------



## Hardline (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## leon315 (Jan 7, 2020)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 7, 2020)

Sorry to post a "multi Song" linke but what a bunch of awesome Van Halen Demos !!!


----------



## Hardline (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 7, 2020)

Really good,the young Man !!!


----------



## Vorde (Jan 7, 2020)

Currently listening to:


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## brickmii82 (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jan 8, 2020)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



alexander1970 said:


>




Is this a JoJo reference?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 8, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a JoJo reference?




Of Course.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 8, 2020)

Still good.


----------



## ChibiMofo (Jan 8, 2020)

Ask Alexa to sing "It's Raining in the Clouds" to hear what I'm listening to now.




Silent_Gunner said:


> Is this a JoJo reference?



If not, here's one:


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## NinjaTurtle (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## brickmii82 (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## Harumyne (Jan 9, 2020)

Listen to the whole thing, you will love it !


----------



## Hardline (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 9, 2020)

Hardline said:


>




They remind me on our great Guitar Combo:


----------



## Hardline (Jan 9, 2020)

yes


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## leon315 (Jan 11, 2020)

Me: laying on bed at 3am
Youtube: Wanna watch a beautiful Chinese lady plays Guqin also makes you miss something that you never had?
Me:.........


----------



## Issac (Jan 11, 2020)

I just can't get enough of this album. Really powerful


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 12, 2020)

Try to sing along while you look down at your genitals......I'll wait.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 12, 2020)

When people ask me, "What metal do you listen you to? Ever heard of Brokencyde!?"


I say, "No, but have you heard what metal should sound like?!"


----------



## Ricken (Jan 12, 2020)

Was playing some The Binding of Isaac and My Shadow's item description got this back in my head again, where it'll stay for a few weeks or so


----------



## Hardline (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 12, 2020)

Hardline said:


>




Man,I did not realize that is ELTON JOHN on the second Vocals !!!!


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 12, 2020)

You might be scared of clowns, but what if clowns are sad that you're scared of them? That's scary.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 13, 2020)

Hardline said:


>




Very good Voice.
---------------------------------------


----------



## Hardline (Jan 13, 2020)

a new  Ronnie James Dio maybe


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 13, 2020)

This Song means a Lot to me....it changed my Wife´s and mine Life completely.....


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 13, 2020)

Hardline said:


> es Dio maybe


Doesn't work on US internet.


Had to... @shaunj66 you might dig it.


----------



## plasturion (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## emmanu888 (Jan 14, 2020)

Which will probably bring back some of the memories of when the hype happened a few years ago


----------



## Hardline (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 14, 2020)

These guys...and the Kill Bill siren. Wow. Thanks, Tarantino.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 14, 2020)

Hardline said:


>



He still sounds like in the Van Halen Days...
------------------------------


----------



## Hardline (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 14, 2020)

Hardline said:


>



A new one ?? Sounds really great,.Thank you !!! 

-------------------


----------



## Hardline (Jan 14, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> A new one ?? Sounds really great,.Thank you !!!
> 
> -------------------



yes


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 14, 2020)

\He looks alive.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## Hanafuda (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## Apathetic_Discord (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## AdenTheThird (Jan 15, 2020)

The Metroid Prime opening theme, because it's what came up on my random playlist.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## eyeliner (Jan 15, 2020)

I don't listen to a single song. I listen multiple. I'm now with Korn and Disturbed in heavy rotation while driving.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## Apathetic_Discord (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Jan 15, 2020)

I just saw this maymay: 







So of course I'm currently listening to Shania.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## Hanafuda (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 15, 2020)

Blaze163 said:


>


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 15, 2020)

The official video is...so....



Spoiler: Jean-yus?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 16, 2020)

I really thought he was dead...he's still dead.
Good to have people do posthumous stuff for you.


----------



## Hanafuda (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## leon315 (Jan 16, 2020)

THIS SONG IS LEGENDARY!
P.S. i found it thanks that guy who covered it on *Flute*!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 17, 2020)

It really is that bad.


----------



## Hardline (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## Emyth1 (Jan 17, 2020)

R.E.M - Losing my religion


----------



## Hardline (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 17, 2020)

Oh, Ville....you drank too much.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## xCNotex (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## Hanafuda (Jan 17, 2020)

Something obscure. Sorry, couldn't find on YT. It's funny if you're old enough to remember when the sign at McDonald's had the total number of hamburgers they'd sold so far.

https://biffrose.bandcamp.com/track/mcdonalds-hamburgers

Another one I like from the same album

https://biffrose.bandcamp.com/track/garbage


----------



## Hardline (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## Hanafuda (Jan 18, 2020)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 18, 2020)

More bars than


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## ry755 (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## Ricken (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## DinohScene (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 19, 2020)

Not my favorite music, but that bagpipe tune...


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## Hanafuda (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## brickmii82 (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 19, 2020)

Redman may _seem_ like a dick....but he really isn't.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 20, 2020)

It's the year of Yamashita-kun; he's the shita.

Even though it's actually:



So....is he a rat?

SCUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMM GANG. 68 68 68+1


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 20, 2020)

H1B1Esquire said:


>




 Very good one.....


----------



## Hardline (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jan 21, 2020)

Lol.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jan 21, 2020)

Remind me of good times.


----------



## Hardline (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 21, 2020)

That's a lot of baking soda.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 21, 2020)




----------



## Ricken (Jan 22, 2020)

My favorite of Finch's unreleased work.  It's in much better quality if you search hard enough for it


----------



## Hardline (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## Hanafuda (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 22, 2020)

Hanafuda said:


>



Not Bad.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 22, 2020)

When you look at in depth, you can see who's actually supposed to be hurting.
Thing I never knew™....just like namelessbrownhairguy's "wife" is actually Gwen Stefani's ex-bf's current wife.


----------



## Hardline (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Greymane (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 24, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


>



this was great.. never listened to


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 24, 2020)

Hardline said:


> this was great.. never listened to


Thank you my Friend.

-------------------------

Awesome,what a LIVE Performance,what a Sound,what a Song,what a Voice (still) !!


----------



## Hardline (Jan 24, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Thank you my Friend.
> 
> -------------------------
> 
> Awesome,what a LIVE Performance,what a Sound,what a Song,what a Voice (still) !!



Good to


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 24, 2020)

plasturion said:


>



This is so brilliant.Thank you for Sharing.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Hardline (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Benja81 (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Jan 25, 2020)

I like this ost. There's something epic in the song at 7 minute.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 25, 2020)

Can we bet the flumix?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## Hanafuda (Jan 26, 2020)

I bought this album when it first came out, 1986, after just having seen Koyaanisqatsi at the student theater at my university. It was a big musical slap in the face, coming from blue collar beer swilling Iron Maiden & Judas Priest partying.


----------



## Hardline (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## Reynardine (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 26, 2020)

I feel bad for listening to this.

Not even Baby Shark-levels; lower.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 28, 2020)

2.20 LOL


----------



## Veho (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 29, 2020)

The Best There is , The Best There Was , The Best there ever will be


----------



## Hardline (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 29, 2020)

I tend to despise Modern Country (because it's mostly just pop disguised as country), but this is a damn good song!


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 30, 2020)

Austrian Version from "He ain´t heavy,he´s my Brother".


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 30, 2020)

@alexander1970
Well, my step father really loves austrian music like Wolfgang Ambros, Höhner, Brunner & Brunner,
I´m more into Falco, Opus and then stuff like Abigor and Summoning...
Edit: Oh, Die Höhner are a german band from cologne.



(No, I´m not a girl.)


----------



## PigeonPigeon (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## James_ (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 30, 2020)

Hardline said:


>




Every Time you post some Music from him,I must think of his "Brother" Mike from _*RTL Samstag Nacht Comedy Show*_  from the 90´s.


----------



## Hardline (Jan 30, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Every Time you post some Music from him,I must think of his "Brother" Mike from _*RTL Samstag Nacht Comedy Show*_  from the 90´s.




Cool guy hehe...


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## xYuunax (Jan 30, 2020)

Band-Maid!!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## PigeonPigeon (Jan 30, 2020)

Sorry guys, I only listen to the Austrian CLASSICS


----------



## Hardline (Jan 30, 2020)

PigeonPigeon said:


> Sorry guys, I only listen to the Austrian CLASSICS



Its okey


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 31, 2020)

Johnny Cash - Hurt

And coincidentally, articles of Loretta Lynn saying that modern country music is dead came up as I was listening. I wholeheartedly agree, most are just trashy, boring, repetitive pop songs masked as "country". Heck, I can't stand the song "God's Country" it's all of those things that I just mentioned.

Loretta's article: https://www.kansascity.com/news/nation-world/national/article239834973.html


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## laurorual (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## slaphappygamer (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## DinohScene (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 1, 2020)

DinohScene said:


>



Very good and nice............Music of Course.


----------



## Hardline (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 1, 2020)

Didn't remembered that I liked this song so much


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Feb 1, 2020)

I think you heard this before.....


----------



## Hardline (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## Minox (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## ignare (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## Ricken (Feb 4, 2020)

It's about time I got really into grunge


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## James_ (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Silent_Gunner (Feb 4, 2020)

And now I wish this game was on Switch...


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## Silent_Gunner (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Feb 6, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


>



Hard and heavy  today we rock...
-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 7, 2020)

Best movie ever made...


----------



## Hardline (Feb 7, 2020)

brushguy said:


> Best movie ever made...




Haven't seen it, now I want to see it thank you


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 7, 2020)

brushguy said:


> Best movie ever made...




I love the Way how it evolved over the Years..


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 7, 2020)

These were the two songs I was listening to, just earlier.




I love country music, but the newer stuff just tends to be awful although there's an exception here and there.


----------



## plasturion (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## Reynardine (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Feb 7, 2020)

Battle ship and coloring track are cool, soundtrack is slightly improved but I think it sounds better on SCC:


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## Kordru (Feb 10, 2020)

BORTZ said:


>



no song!!!!!! lol

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Lycanroc said:


> Official video of the song from Yamada-kun and the Seven Witches is out, still can't stop pressing repeat.



ooo, remind me of nona reeves, favorite artist, so cool!!!


----------



## Issac (Feb 10, 2020)

Kordru said:


> ooo, remind me of nona reeves, favorite artist, so cool!!!


I really liked the Nona Reeves song, featuring Ikuko Harada 

I've been listening to these guys all weekend!


----------



## Pacheko17 (Feb 10, 2020)

Roku Chounen to Ichiya Monogatari by Wagakki Band on my JBL Charge


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Feb 10, 2020)

Everyone prefer MG2 but for me MG1 has better graphics, and works smoother(especially sprite animation).


----------



## Stealphie (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 10, 2020)

Stealphie said:


>



.....always a Hit.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I miss this Times........


----------



## Hardline (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## x65943 (Feb 12, 2020)

Damn this is so good


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## DinohScene (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## James_ (Feb 14, 2020)

I still remember watching this film for the first time years ago


----------



## Hardline (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Feb 14, 2020)

How about another Yoko Ishida's song?


----------



## luckygba (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## windmill (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 15, 2020)

Treelo...


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## CORE (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## CORE (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## DinohScene (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## DinohScene (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## AkiraKurusu (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Feb 18, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


>




remember when I saw this series, it was funny. in Swedish called (Ränkna med bråk)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 18, 2020)

Hardline said:


> remember when I saw this series, it was funny. in Swedish called (Ränkna med bråk)



In German "Alle unter einem Dach".....Allt under ett tak......


----------



## Hardline (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## James_ (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## DaFixer (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## brickmii82 (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## Hambrew (Feb 19, 2020)

*Credit Card Ninja* by the one and only robloxTinfoilbot.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## James_ (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Feb 19, 2020)

The 90's called, but I left my pager in my JNCO jeans on a waterbed next to my GAMEGEAR.
Good times.


----------



## Hardline (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## DinohScene (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## biggzsizzle (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 21, 2020)

Thanks to our great @MicmasH_W


----------



## Hardline (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## DaFixer (Feb 21, 2020)

Heideroosjes - listen to the pope
Good memories


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 21, 2020)

Netherlands - reminds me always on him:


----------



## DaFixer (Feb 21, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Netherlands - reminds me always on him:




Funny, I know this version.

I think it a Dutch translation of the song, my german is very bad


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 21, 2020)

DaFixer said:


> Funny, I know this version.
> 
> I think it a Dutch translation of the song, my german is very bad




The Original has a different Title.



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/City_of_New_Orleans_(song)


----------



## DaFixer (Feb 21, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> The Original has a different Title.
> 
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/City_of_New_Orleans_(song)




Funny I didn't know that


----------



## Hardline (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## eyeliner (Feb 21, 2020)

https://www.arte.tv/en/videos/085398-000-A/interpol-the-ghost-session/


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## DaFixer (Feb 21, 2020)

Thanks drugs for the music.


----------



## WarioWaffles (Feb 22, 2020)

I adored this whole album.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## x65943 (Feb 22, 2020)

This song is so beautiful


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## Heigw (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## AXiD86 (Feb 22, 2020)

Having severe depression combined with PTSD makes this song go on repeat


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## Tarmfot (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 23, 2020)

Tarmfot said:


>




Hello,my Friend.

I am very happy to see you again.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## Tarmfot (Feb 24, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


>




This guy was a genius. I enjoyed a lot his movies.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 24, 2020)

Tarmfot said:


> This guy was a genius. I enjoyed a lot his movies.


Yes,I miss Actors like him today....

--------------------------------------------------------------------

Also a great Actor died a few Days ago....Kirk Douglas:


----------



## enderer (Feb 24, 2020)

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/MSSpDSUP7gc" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>
i can't stop listening to this song


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 515616 (Feb 24, 2020)

I just clicked shuffle on iTunes and I got this. a classic house track!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## Silent_Gunner (Feb 24, 2020)

Yeah, it's FF8, but I'd be lying if I acted like it didn't raise my spirits going forward in getting my debts taken care of this year and the end goal.


----------



## plasturion (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 25, 2020)

plasturion said:


>



   I love this Series....the old one....Thank you for remind me on my Childhood....




--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## plasturion (Feb 25, 2020)

You're welcome, I like the animeted one, the one I watched.


----------



## Hardline (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 25, 2020)

Thanks to my younger sister I have this song burned into my head.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## andzalot55 (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 25, 2020)

@PanTheFaun   I am very happy,to "hear" you are here again.Welcome back,my Friend.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Feb 25, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> @PanTheFaun   I am very happy,to "hear" you are here again.Welcome back,my Friend.



Thanks! I appreciate it. c:


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## Sheimi (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## arjunpatel (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## weatMod (Feb 25, 2020)

https://www.google.com/search?rlz=1C2CHBF_enUS858US861&sxsrf=ALeKk01YEk49hNUDC_6eHj96_7YP6xAlFA:1582667778853&source=hp&ei=AphVXqqmMfWvytMP0YyBuAo&q=dow+jones+live+ticker&oq=dow+jones+&gs_l=psy-ab.1.0.35i39i285j0i131l4j0j0i131l4.1542.3249..6074...1.0..0.543.2167.0j9j5-1......0....1..gws-wiz.......35i39j35i39i285i70i250.SMJ7nGYhezo


----------



## GhostLatte (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## eyeliner (Feb 26, 2020)

This concert.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## D34DL1N3R (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 27, 2020)

PanTheFaun said:


>



Nice Voice.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Hardline (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## D34DL1N3R (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## SickPuppy (Feb 27, 2020)

I was just in my car listening to this


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## cash00bi (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## slaphappygamer (Feb 28, 2020)

Learned the bass for this song last week. 



total classic!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 28, 2020)

slaphappygamer said:


> Learned the bass for this song last week.
> 
> 
> 
> total classic!




You want to learn some BASS ? 

Then he is definetly your Master.



Yes,that is a BASS.


----------



## Hardline (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## slaphappygamer (Feb 28, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> You want to learn some BASS ?
> 
> Then he is definetly your Master.
> 
> ...





One of my favorites! His bass tone is so nice. This is one of the songs I tried to learn back in high school, over 20 years ago. I’ve got the beginning and that killer part at 4 minutes down good. I just need to finish learning the rest. Thanks for the isolated bass track. I love how Cliff plays high on the neck. I also learned some anesthesia and most of kill em all.


----------



## Hardline (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## DaFixer (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 29, 2020)

plasturion said:


>



Very Funny...but I will not listen 10 Hours....please.....


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 3, 2020)

(Unable to speak German, Whittaker sang the songs phonetically.)



(EDIT: This was from „SAT1 Breakfast Show“ called Morning Star / star of the morning...)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 4, 2020)

brushguy said:


> (Unable to speak German, Whittaker sang the songs phonetically.)



Ein Klassiker !! (Classic)
A very awful morning Show on SAT1 if I remember correct.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Hardline (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 4, 2020)

Hardline said:


>




Wow,he has here and there a little young "Ronnie James Dio" Voice.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Hardline (Mar 4, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Wow,he has here and there a little young "Ronnie James Dio" Voice.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------




Ronnie Romero, really has a good rock voice, he just keeps getting better and better


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 4, 2020)

Hardline said:


> Ronnie Romero, really has a good rock voice, he just keeps getting better and better



 Awesome....


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 4, 2020)

Shiet, can't believe it's been almost a decade ;/


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## Chary (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 5, 2020)

brushguy said:


>



This Girl "had" a Lifestory....wow.....


----------



## Hardline (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## DinohScene (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## Tarmfot (Mar 6, 2020)

And its political parody:


----------



## Hardline (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 6, 2020)

brushguy said:


>



Men in Black stole the Theme/Jam...and neuralyzes us so that we did not notice it until 2020 .

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## campbell0505 (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 7, 2020)

(Sorry - hit the dislike button)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 7, 2020)

brushguy said:


> (Sorry - hit the dislike button)



Why ? Music has its justification,no matter what type and direction.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Hardline (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## DaFixer (Mar 8, 2020)

Oldish rock band that still are active


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 8, 2020)

Die ist der Hammer,die Kerstin..


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 9, 2020)

plasturion said:


>




Thanks to you I like this Kind of Videos too.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Mar 10, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Thanks to you I like this Kind of Videos too.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------



I'm not sure if It's good or bad but actually there's Ishida's Yoko cover 

That's what I like in Japan, import something and make better version of original.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 10, 2020)

plasturion said:


> I'm not sure if It's good or bad but actually there's Ishida's Yoko cover
> 
> That's what I like in Japan, import something and make better version of original.




Very good,I like it.
It is not better but good as the Original.


----------



## Chary (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 12, 2020)

(Opinions...)


----------



## Hardline (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## DinohScene (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## DeadSkullzJr (Mar 13, 2020)

What I am listening to currently:


----------



## Hardline (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## DinohScene (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 15, 2020)

(Cowboys from Hell? )


----------



## DellStock (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Xalusc (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## RyRyIV (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## XDel (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 18, 2020)

XDel said:


>





*To the Batmobile - Tom Bombadil*


----------



## Hardline (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Minox (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 18, 2020)

brushguy said:


>




Ahhh,a Men with very good Music Taste !


----------



## RyRyIV (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## Sebastien_Farnum (Mar 19, 2020)

Aerials by System Of A Down


----------



## Sheimi (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## RyRyIV (Mar 19, 2020)

Currently listening to physically, but it's been stuck in my head since December.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## D34DL1N3R (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## Issac (Mar 19, 2020)

I'll just post the 3rd movement of the 4th (and last) song of the album... It's so powerful!

Artist: Godspeed You! Black Emperor 
Album: Lift Your Skinny Fists Like Antennas To Heaven
Song 4/4: Antennas To Heaven 
Movement 3/5: She Dreamt She Was A Bulldozer, She Dreamt She Was Alone In An Empty Field


----------



## RyRyIV (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## D34DL1N3R (Mar 19, 2020)

Probably NSFW.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Silent_Gunner (Mar 20, 2020)

There's just something about listening to de-made music in older soundchips/soundfonts that's fascinating to me.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## D34DL1N3R (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## RyRyIV (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## RyRyIV (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## DaFixer (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## Mythical (Mar 22, 2020)

I've been really jamming lately.
Here's a bunch of great bops of different genres.
The top two songs are the best in my opinion (the urls without pictures are separate songs).
https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=2&v=UR0UkTiKxmc&feature=emb_logo


https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=3&v=K5-f1Bnltu8&feature=emb_logo


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## DaFixer (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Cyan (Mar 23, 2020)

People randomly post videos, and I'm not even sure anyone listen to them, but I'll do it too.

in recent days, I discovered a new french artist, named "Pomme" (apple, in english, she get lot of word games on that).
surprisingly, her youtube videos get lot of english comments saying they don't speak french but liked the song anyway, so maybe some of you might enjoy it too.

She is often posting video explaining the reason behind each of her songs, or doing interview or talking about her own past.

> Her channel <


This one about anxiety


LP reprise using Autoharp


Surprise reprise 
you can skip to 1:30


edit: embedded videos don't seem to work anymore for me.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## RyRyIV (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## supersega (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Mythical (Mar 23, 2020)

This is catchier than any other meme song out there


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 23, 2020)

Ohhhh,the Weather outside.....is crazy.....but thank God no Snow.


----------



## kirboybeby (Mar 23, 2020)

Also, to the people who don't know, you can right click on a youtube video and select loop so you don't have to keep going to restart the video.


----------



## Itzumi (Mar 23, 2020)

https://garbledwaves.bandcamp.com/album/fx-unit-yuki-original-soundtrack


----------



## RyRyIV (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 23, 2020)

RyRyIV said:


>



Never heard before you posted a Track of them one Site before - A nice Album.


----------



## ConraDargo (Mar 23, 2020)

All of LeBrock's songs have been on repeat almost every day, at some point during the day, for the past... 4 months, I believe? After having stumbled upon them through the NewRetroWave channel.


----------



## x65943 (Mar 23, 2020)

I have no clue what it means, but it sounds great


----------



## shaunj66 (Mar 23, 2020)

Gimmick! for Famicom.  Underrated NES soundtrack


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## Hambrew (Mar 24, 2020)

I listen to "Aw, it's great to be alive" and "Fire Fire" like a cultured swine!


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## Cyan (Mar 24, 2020)

The voice kid FR winner 2018.
she sang this last month


Lady gaga reprise at a concert's overture.

Never enough - The greatest show reprise before doing voice kid.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## RyRyIV (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## RyRyIV (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## D34DL1N3R (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## GwenHalbaida (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Cyan (Mar 26, 2020)

Now I'll have it stuck in my head for the day.


----------



## Hardline (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## DaFixer (Mar 26, 2020)

Because it's nice weather outside, but we must stay inside....


----------



## Hardline (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## RyRyIV (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Sakitoshi (Mar 26, 2020)

Korone cover of Sweet Magic:


and Okayu cover of Planet Loop:


----------



## RyRyIV (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 27, 2020)

Hardline said:


>



Has a little bit of "Nirvana"....

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## RyRyIV (Mar 27, 2020)

Trying to keep calm during this worldwide crisis


----------



## Hardline (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## RyRyIV (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Mar 27, 2020)

_You took my life but I took yours too_


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 29, 2020)

brushguy said:


>



Cool Video,cool Lady....What a Pity,she "died"..... 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## RyRyIV (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## shaunj66 (Mar 29, 2020)

Been searching for this track for so long. Finally found it.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 29, 2020)

Good old Austrian Rock:


----------



## RyRyIV (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 29, 2020)

The "Birth" from One of Austrias greatest Musician:


----------



## Hardline (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## DinohScene (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## DinohScene (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## RyRyIV (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## DaFixer (Mar 30, 2020)

back from work, now enjoy my time


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 30, 2020)

DaFixer said:


> back from work, now enjoy my time
> Please take care of you,my Friend.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 30, 2020)

RyRyIV said:


>




Seems to be the same singer? 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## RyRyIV (Mar 30, 2020)

brushguy said:


> Seems to be the same singer?
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Hahaha it's possible!! Wouldn't surprise me at all


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## RyRyIV (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## RyRyIV (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## RyRyIV (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 31, 2020)

I have absolutely no idea what Mike Patton is singing about due to it being in German but its still one of my favourite Faith no More songs.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 31, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> I have absolutely no idea what Mike Patton is singing about due to it being in German.



Believe me,
neither do I....



Spoiler



We then met
For the open marksman festival
It looks to me
Like Heino's sister
Black is the hazelnut,
Her hair was tanned
Oh my Bavarian girl, just go there
Knowing, lie down too
We don't shit with that
The rifle festival, never seen again
We make love
In the pig trough
My pants burst
On my doodle tail
You thought I was a dandy and
Her calves were like pork knuckles
Oh girl, just go there
Knowing, lie down too
We don't shit with that
The rifle festival, never seen again
Oh doorbell yes yes dog dog away
Dog gone, asshole dog gone
It made my heart a white sausage
She dances ute-ut and Schuhplattler
Armpit was fresh and smelled like
Summer morning, summer morning
great
Oh girl, hurt me
Superlochwel her bra
Weekend, but shit not with that
The Schützenfest never seen again
Never seen it again


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 31, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> I have absolutely no idea what Mike Patton is singing about due to it being in German but its still one of my favourite Faith no More songs.




Don´t understand anything either... 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
(May has come, the trees blossom)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## VanackSabbadium (Mar 31, 2020)

Ozzy Osbourne - Under the graveyard


----------



## Hardline (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 31, 2020)

Another german mega hit... 



Spoiler








---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## RyRyIV (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Mar 31, 2020)

[MEDIA=youtube]8zOl3kg2lAE[/MEDIA]


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 31, 2020)

German Kult:


----------



## RyRyIV (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 1, 2020)

Hardline said:


>




-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Hardline (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 1, 2020)

Hardline said:


>




..........One Heart,one Soul....


----------



## Hardline (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 1, 2020)

Hardline said:


>


----------



## Hardline (Apr 1, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


>



Great


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 1, 2020)

Hardline said:


> Great



One of my favorite Versions.Dee has always sooo much Fun when he perform this Song.
Thank you,my Friend.

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Not perfect,but David has also sooo much Fun to perfom "his" Song again:


----------



## CrossOut (Apr 1, 2020)

A great little song for your listening pleasure


----------



## Hardline (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## DinohScene (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## XDel (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 2, 2020)

DinohScene said:


>




Roxette´s "2nd" Voice !! Unmistakable.Thank you for sharing.


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 2, 2020)

Of all my years going to Glastonbury 1999  was the greatest. I have seen R.E.M many times live in concert many times all over the world and they were at their absolute best at Glastonbury 1999. Here is R.E.M. with the perfect song to describe how I feel about what is happening right now.


----------



## DaFixer (Apr 2, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Of all my years going to Glastonbury 1999  was the greatest. I have seen R.E.M many times live in concert many times all over the world and they were at their absolute best at Glastonbury 1999. Here is R.E.M. with the perfect song to describe how I feel about what is happening right now.



Really great song (Y)


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 2, 2020)

Rip Adam Schlesinger another great musician taken from us way too early


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 2, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Rip Adam Schlesinger another great musician taken from us way too early




Not my favorite Composer from our beloved "Music and Lyrics"......


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## RyRyIV (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 2, 2020)

Inspired by our Friend @brushguy


----------



## GBAer (Apr 2, 2020)

Funny but true.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 2, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Inspired by our Friend @brushguy




Nice try, thanks. 
I don´t like this kind of animal "voice", as well as high pitch (black metal) screaming.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## RyRyIV (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## RyRyIV (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## doop (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## Soraiko (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## brickmii82 (Apr 4, 2020)

We love the hole, the all of you ...


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## RyRyIV (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## RyRyIV (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Ricken (Apr 7, 2020)

Best new-to-me thing I've found in a while


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## RyRyIV (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 7, 2020)

plasturion said:


>




That is the only japanese Duet I know.
(I love the Godzilla Movies...preferred the older.....)
This Version is really great.....a lovely Song.....


----------



## RyRyIV (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## XDel (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## arjunpatel (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## RyRyIV (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## CyanThePerson (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## x65943 (Apr 10, 2020)

Old song, just discovered it. Gem.


----------



## Hardline (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## RyRyIV (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 11, 2020)

Hardline said:


>



Your Group or the Group from which your User Name is inspired ?

#######################################################################################


----------



## Hardline (Apr 11, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Your Group or the Group from which your User Name is inspired ?
> 
> #######################################################################################



 Yes i have taken my User Name from that group


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## arjunpatel (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## smileyhead (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## Attila_the_Hun (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## RyRyIV (Apr 14, 2020)

​


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## CrossOut (Apr 15, 2020)

Heres a good song from a cartoon called Attack on Titan.


--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Here is a funny song.


--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## RyRyIV (Apr 15, 2020)

​


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## brickmii82 (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## Roshy (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## RyRyIV (Apr 16, 2020)

​


----------



## tsamo (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## brickmii82 (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## RyRyIV (Apr 17, 2020)

​


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## WarioWaffles (Apr 18, 2020)

Caution by the killers, I'm excited for the new album.


----------



## Hardline (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## JaapDaniels (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## x65943 (Apr 18, 2020)

Sounds awfully familiar to Country Joe And The Fish
"I Feel Like I'm Fixin' To Die Rag


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 19, 2020)

Hardline said:


>



Sometimes I believe I see YOU in some Videos.

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## RyRyIV (Apr 19, 2020)

​


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Apr 20, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Sometimes I believe I see YOU in some Videos.
> 
> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++



hehe maybe hehe


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Apr 20, 2020)

Surprisingly good band... generator of great piano arrangements.


----------



## Hardline (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## Ricken (Apr 20, 2020)

Love me some early 2000's emo


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Apr 21, 2020)

Here's something fun you could do if you want to:

STEP 1: Turn on your speakers.
STEP 2: Turn the volume UP
STEP 3: Press Play
STEP 4: START DANCING LIKE A CHUNTARO!


----------



## KiiWii (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Apr 21, 2020)

Today Iggy Pop turns 73 years old!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## RyRyIV (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## Plasmaster09 (Apr 22, 2020)

it varies wildly
probably something from Kirby


----------



## Hardline (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 23, 2020)

e=mc2


----------



## Hardline (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## Ricken (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## RyRyIV (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## grey72 (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## Minox (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Issac (Apr 26, 2020)

Such an incredibly good song, that I can listen to for hours upon hours.
It's included in a vinyl box set that I want soooo much, but can't afford at the moment.


----------



## Hardline (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 28, 2020)

Hardline said:


>



Hehehe....LIDL Toilet Paper.

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## Hardline (Apr 28, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Hehehe....LIDL Toilet Paper.
> 
> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++



Yea Lidl rules 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 28, 2020)

Discovery of the day.
Pretty amazing that this is from a Sega Genesis.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## RyRyIV (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## CrossOut (Apr 29, 2020)

This catchy song from the Deadly Premonition 2 trailer. So says Mr Stewart.


----------



## Hardline (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## RyRyIV (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 29, 2020)

_*Uncensored:*_


----------



## Hardline (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (May 1, 2020)

Discovery of the day


----------



## Ricken (May 1, 2020)

By far my favorite song from Flyleaf with Kristen on vocals


----------



## Hardline (May 1, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


>




I remember Dr. Alabama the dentist.. not bad


----------



## plasturion (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 2, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (May 2, 2020)

Awesome music from my friend SuperJet Spade!


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 2, 2020)




----------



## arjunpatel (May 2, 2020)

been on a clannad binge =(


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 3, 2020)




----------



## arjunpatel (May 4, 2020)

ease yourself into the diverse world that is blackmetal with skyforest


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 4, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (May 4, 2020)




----------



## James_ (May 4, 2020)

The ACNH soundtrack is an absolute banger ngl.


----------



## DinohScene (May 4, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 4, 2020)




----------



## DinohScene (May 4, 2020)




----------



## TR_mahmutpek (May 4, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 4, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (May 5, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 5, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (May 5, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (May 5, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 5, 2020)




----------



## arjunpatel (May 5, 2020)

havent liked her black metal stuff tthat much (might go revisit thanks to this )


----------



## AndreGalvez (May 5, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 6, 2020)

Hardline said:


>



Cool Name,cool Voice,cool Music.


----------



## Hardline (May 6, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Cool Name,cool Voice,cool Music.



and something new 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 6, 2020)

I love it when german/english singing.
Awesome Song,thank you my Friend for sharing.

#####################################################################################


----------



## DinohScene (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 6, 2020)

Hardline said:


>



Very cool Version.

I prefer his:


----------



## Hardline (May 6, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Very cool Version.
> 
> I prefer his:



Great too 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 7, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (May 8, 2020)




----------



## PrincessLillie (May 8, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (May 8, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 9, 2020)




----------



## Vila_ (May 9, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


>



nice!


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 9, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (May 9, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 9, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (May 9, 2020)

.........................................................................................

cover...
orginal..


----------



## arjunpatel (May 10, 2020)

their third album came out yesterday i already need another one.


https://www.metalkingdom.net/lyrics-song/Sojourner-Talas-220896 lyrics


----------



## supersega (May 10, 2020)

This major bop.


----------



## x65943 (May 10, 2020)

Inspired by Toni Plutonij, former mod


----------



## plasturion (May 10, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (May 10, 2020)

This entire soundtrack is lovely


----------



## plasturion (May 10, 2020)




----------



## Dominator211 (May 11, 2020)




----------



## arjunpatel (May 11, 2020)

dark souls metal


----------



## Hanafuda (May 11, 2020)




----------



## DinohScene (May 11, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (May 11, 2020)




----------



## nxwing (May 11, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Gon Freecss (May 12, 2020)

Want you gone - Portal 2:
https://invidio.us/dVVZaZ8yO6o


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (May 13, 2020)




----------



## nxwing (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (May 13, 2020)




----------



## nxwing (May 14, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (May 14, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 14, 2020)




----------



## nxwing (May 14, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 14, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (May 14, 2020)




----------



## CrossOut (May 14, 2020)

Some fun songs


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 15, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (May 15, 2020)




----------



## nxwing (May 15, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 15, 2020)

VinsCool said:


>



It has a Hurdy Gurdy.


----------



## VinsCool (May 15, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> It has a Hurdy Gurdy.


This is becoming my new favourite band.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 15, 2020)




----------



## jurassicplayer (May 15, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 15, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (May 15, 2020)




----------



## nxwing (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Hanafuda (May 16, 2020)




----------



## nxwing (May 16, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 16, 2020)




----------



## nxwing (May 16, 2020)

One of my favorite covers


----------



## Hardline (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 16, 2020)




----------



## nxwing (May 17, 2020)




----------



## shaunj66 (May 17, 2020)

I know it's cliche but they really don't make em like this anymore. 



Foot stomping soul


----------



## GhostLatte (May 17, 2020)




----------



## SG854 (May 17, 2020)




----------



## XDel (May 18, 2020)




----------



## nxwing (May 18, 2020)

Can't wait for N1RV Ann-A


----------



## Hardline (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 19, 2020)




----------



## SuperDan (May 19, 2020)




----------



## nxwing (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Ricken (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 20, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (May 21, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (May 21, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 21, 2020)




----------



## Hardline (May 21, 2020)

Nice Girls


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 21, 2020)

Hardline said:


> Nice Girls



Also nice Cars.

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## plasturion (May 21, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 22, 2020)

You can hate him,but his Music/Songs was really good.


----------



## plasturion (May 22, 2020)

He is a Legend and for sure deserve for seperated thread here!


----------



## AsWeGoAlong14 (May 22, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (May 24, 2020)

Piano solo is the best!


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 25, 2020)




----------



## nxwing (May 25, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 25, 2020)




----------



## ry755 (May 26, 2020)




----------



## nxwing (May 26, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 26, 2020)

@VinsCool are you that ?


----------



## nxwing (May 26, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 26, 2020)




----------



## Spring_Spring (May 26, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 27, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


>



I love you and your Feeling for special Music,my Wuffi.
Thank you.

#######################################################################################



The "Original".


----------



## Spring_Spring (May 27, 2020)

I love your feeling for bizzare costumes, my wuffi


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 27, 2020)

Hello, @Hardline my Friend,how are you and where are you ?


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (May 30, 2020)

Falco - Data de Groove


----------



## nxwing (May 30, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 30, 2020)




----------



## campbell0505 (May 30, 2020)

Not the best sound quality due to it never being released or leaked, but I still listen to the snippet a lot.


----------



## AmandaRose (May 31, 2020)

White Male American. No more words needed from me as this song says it all. 

#georgefloyd#saytheirnames #blacklivesmatter


----------



## MeitanteiReborn (May 31, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 31, 2020)

It's the 90's in my bedroom _(and in my heart and mind)_:



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Ok, this one not so much from the 90's


--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Just gone full circle...


--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Just as they come in my playlist:


----------



## MeitanteiReborn (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## SusumuNoDS (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## SuperDan (Jun 1, 2020)

Forget this loony chick with wavy arms ~~


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 1, 2020)

......for all that "Ignorants" the not know about @AlanJohn ´s EoFCast.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 1, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


>



I know this Song from Guitar Hero III (never heard it before).

##################################################################################


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 1, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> I know this Song from Guitar Hero III (never heard it before).



The Beastie Boys did some amazing rock songs its such a shame most people only remember them for their rap songs.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 1, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> The Beastie Boys did some amazing rock songs its such a shame most people only remember them for their rap songs.


I heard many (british) Songs for the first Time while playing the Guitar Hero Games.
Somebody should say again, Video Games "dumb" People ..

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## SuperDan (Jun 1, 2020)

i got this stuck in my head bad today because its Clint Eastwoods B'day .................


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## MeitanteiReborn (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Chary (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Rude (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jun 2, 2020)

Get Your Wish by Porter Robinson is my song of choice right now! So hyped for his new album.

​


----------



## MeitanteiReborn (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## MeitanteiReborn (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 2, 2020)

...for my Friend @JuanMena
He loves this Song...


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## MeitanteiReborn (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 2, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> ...for my Friend @JuanMena
> He loves this Song...




Hey Alexander... I didn't knew you were this powerful. I heard the song in my dreams this day. Not kidding. I really did heard the song in my dreams.


----------



## MeitanteiReborn (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Retinal_FAILURE (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## MeitanteiReborn (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## nxwing (Jun 3, 2020)

Can't find it on YouTube as her new album was released hours ago so this'll have to do.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## x65943 (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## nxwing (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## MeitanteiReborn (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## MeitanteiReborn (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## MeitanteiReborn (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Big Man Tyrone2 (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## MeitanteiReborn (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## deinonychus71 (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jun 5, 2020)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I like their music alot ..... on headphone. Hehe

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Sometimes i dont care about what they are singing hehe and only like the music


----------



## plasturion (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## MeitanteiReborn (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 6, 2020)

I'm listening to music that was made by a person.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 6, 2020)

A song that is 38 years old yet sums up the current climate in the world absolutely perfectly.


----------



## MeitanteiReborn (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Benja81 (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## relauby (Jun 9, 2020)

"Neon Slime." Theme song to this sleazy exploitation movie called Vice Squad. The movie's villain, Wings Hauser, gives this an appropriately dirty, growly performance for a song about being surrounded by the seedy side of L.A. and just giving in and revelling in the debauchery. Great, kickass song.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jun 9, 2020)

Very funny to me


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## JFizDaWiz (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Ricken (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## MeitanteiReborn (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## MeitanteiReborn (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## MeitanteiReborn (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 11, 2020)

The older I get the more I appreciate Stevie


----------



## MeitanteiReborn (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## XDel (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 12, 2020)

JuanMena said:


>



You can say what you want,he is a Genius on his Intruments.
Thank you,my Freind.

By the Way - the Song says "Trumpets from Mexico"...


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 12, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> You can say what you want,he is a Genius on his Intruments.
> Thank you,my Freind.
> 
> By the Way - the Song says "Trumpets from Mexico"...


I guess, as a matter of fact, that I could've guessed that song title thanks to the sentence structure.
It's a good song though I don't understand much about it.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Next one: Mocedades


--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Julio Jaramillo.
All my life I thought he was Mexican, but he's from Ecuador, a country below (and near) Mexico.
Currently one of my favourites spanish singers ever.
]


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 12, 2020)

My voice is quite like his:




JUST THAT I DON'T HAVE THAT ARGENTINAN ACCENT
My Spanish accent is neutral.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

There's something about 70's spanish music that I can't quite know why I like them so much


--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 12, 2020)

Thank you.
I know it,his best known Song.



JuanMena said:


> Julio Jaramillo.
> All my life I thought he was Mexican, but he's from Ecuador, a country below (and near) Mexico.
> Currently one of my favourites spanish singers ever.
> ]




He has/had 42 Children ????


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 12, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Thank you.
> I know it,his best known Song.
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT! REALLY?





Welp, apparently he did!
At this point... I kind of understand why.... I mean... look at the way women stares at him on the video.


----------



## Tweaker_Modding (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 12, 2020)

@alexander1970 Now you know why I don't post here too often... because I don't know when to stop¯\_(ツ)_/¯


And to top it all, most of the songs I post are in spanish, so very few people understands the lyrics *¯\_(ツ)_/¯ X2*


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 12, 2020)

*Tennessee Ernie Ford* > Alberto del rio Vázquez


--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Brayton1-7 (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 12, 2020)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 12, 2020)

*I know real bois are gonna like this oldie:*



AND I DON'T KNOW WHY BUT IT REMINDS ME OF* KIRBY SUPER STAR?*

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 12, 2020)

Brayton1-7 said:


>



Very good Music Taste.


----------



## MeitanteiReborn (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 13, 2020)

Roisin Murphy will always be my eternal crush


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 13, 2020)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jun 13, 2020)

Can't sleep rn because Yamashita-sama is a KING! And you all should know the Ojo-sama's plastic love...


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 13, 2020)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Chary (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 14, 2020)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## MeitanteiReborn (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## Carmilla_Aran (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## nxwing (Jun 15, 2020)

PLAY HELLTAKER, IT'S FREE


----------



## MeitanteiReborn (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## MeitanteiReborn (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jun 16, 2020)

I can’t stop listening to it hehe I like it.


----------



## plasturion (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Brayton1-7 (Jun 16, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Very good Music Taste.


Thank you, I try my best.


----------



## nxwing (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## TheSpearGuy (Jun 17, 2020)

I'm just running in the 90's


----------



## plasturion (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## MeitanteiReborn (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Jun 18, 2020)

@alexander1970 's favourite song ;3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 18, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> @alexander1970 's favourite song ;3




How the Hell you know that ??


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jun 18, 2020)

the austrian flag says all >:3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 18, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> the austrian flag says all >:3



Norwegians can jodle,why not Danish Wofflers ?


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 18, 2020)

The Cure singing my favourite Beatles song better than the Beatles did lol.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 19, 2020)

What an amazing collection of talent. 

On Guitars Mick Jones and Paul Simonon from my favourite band the Clash

Damon Albarn from my second favourite band Blur on keyboards and backing vocals. One day I will finally convince him to marry me 

First main singer is Rosie Wilson one of my favourite female singers. 

And finally the second main singer the legend that is Shaun Ryder from The Happy Mondays.

Going to Glastonbury every year (I have been at the last 15)  is always the highlight of my year so sad it won't be happening this year


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 19, 2020)

...continues jodeling Songs...


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 19, 2020)

Ah, the 90's


----------



## CactusMan (Jun 19, 2020)

She´s hot.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 20, 2020)

I don't think anybody else besides me knows this japanese 90's trip-hop band... 
If you're curious, please be my guest:



Like... why is Trip-Hop very little known?


----------



## elm (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Minox (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 20, 2020)

This one brings back happy memories from 2013


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Rail Fighter (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 22, 2020)

Phoebe!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 22, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> Phoebe!



Gremlins...

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## plasturion (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## RyRyIV (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 24, 2020)

Perfectly sums up how I feel today.


----------



## ScrubLordm8 (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 26, 2020)

If it hadn't been for coronavirus I would be at Glastonbury right now probably very drunk but having the time of my life.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## MeitanteiReborn (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## MeitanteiReborn (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## nxwing (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 1, 2020)

A great Austrian "Schlager" Duo in the 80s/90s/00s.


----------



## RyRyIV (Jul 1, 2020)

​


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Supernova89 (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 2, 2020)

I started to listen to KINKY when I heard one of their songs on SSX3... literally last year when I was playing the game.


----------



## MeitanteiReborn (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 2, 2020)

MeitanteiReborn said:


>




Very nice Music for the Morning.
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## DinohScene (Jul 3, 2020)

@VinsCool


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## DinohScene (Jul 4, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> *snip*
> 
> View attachment 215931 View attachment 215931



I know way better then that : D


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 4, 2020)

DinohScene said:


> I know way better then that : D



1:15min ->    

1:27min

Looks like an Corridor in the Resident Evil 7 House....


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 4, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Looks like an Corridor in the Resident Evil 7 House....



Holy fuck, now that you mention it!
It indeed does look like it!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 4, 2020)

*shivers and goosebumps*


----------



## RyRyIV (Jul 4, 2020)

This song has been a Fourth of July staple for me for so long


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 4, 2020)

@alexander1970


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 4, 2020)

DinohScene said:


> @alexander1970



The Guitar Player has a "Coole Friese".....
(Cool Hairstyle....)

--------------------------------------------------------------

German´s "Finest" from the 70s:


----------



## MrCokeacola (Jul 5, 2020)

For me it's JSRF OST.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## nxwing (Jul 5, 2020)

Wish the studio recordings sounded like these.


----------



## Zucker (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Jul 7, 2020)

Aoibashi


----------



## Anchovie (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 9, 2020)

Brings back good memories.


--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Pardon me, but Inara is one of my favourite girls ever.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 9, 2020)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 9, 2020)

Jumped from Birds and Bees to a 90's classic


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 9, 2020)

plasturion said:


>



Oh no....gone due"someone" complaining...someone....
I like your japanese Style/Kind Music Taste,my Friend.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Jul 9, 2020)

That was just ending theme from The Whisker Away. Haaai, mostly I like my j-music too, ^^. Link doesn't work, they must deleted it because of netflix is still earning money on that. I don't know what's a deal, this song is like a good commercial or a trailer, so I found another. I only share youtube random recommended mv.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## MeitanteiReborn (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## DaFixer (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## XDel (Jul 10, 2020)

Ten years ago a great depression Killed the old world dead
All the people that I know The plague got to their heads
- Princess Chelsea


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## x65943 (Jul 11, 2020)

This sounds so beautiful


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 11, 2020)

done


----------



## x65943 (Jul 11, 2020)

Please stop double posting and just edit your old post instead - I keep getting notifications


----------



## PanTheFaun (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## Minox (Jul 11, 2020)

I obviously only listen to very serious music about serious topics


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## slaphappygamer (Jul 11, 2020)

The EoF podcast.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## Zucker (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jul 12, 2020)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## RyRyIV (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Jul 13, 2020)

It's ok, but deserve for slightly better equalizer settings and depth stage, ne? 
One of the songs you woudl like to listen live on stage.


----------



## SuperDan (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 14, 2020)

Growing up in the 90's is the best thing that could've ever happened to me.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## PrincessLillie (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## mrnintendoguy (Jul 14, 2020)

Lycanroc said:


> I've seen a few threads like this on GBAtemp already, but they all died a few years ago, so here's a new one.
> 
> So, just post whatever song you're listening to right now.



im listening to yesterday by the beatles at this second


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Zucker (Jul 15, 2020)

I dedicate this musical piece to the Scottish woman, Amanda potty mouth Rose!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Zucker (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 15, 2020)

For me Animal Crossing Friend @Extrasklep


----------



## Lazyt (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 15, 2020)

To stay "international":


----------



## plasturion (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Zucker (Jul 16, 2020)

A song dedicated to Alexanders cat:


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## Minox (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 16, 2020)

Minox said:


>



BOT Music again....



+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## plasturion (Jul 16, 2020)

yell with me... ♪ Ah ah ah ah ♪


----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 17, 2020)

Blackstar - David Bowie.


----------



## plasturion (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## nxwing (Jul 17, 2020)

Gonna end up listening to this for the next 2 weeks or so.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 17, 2020)

plasturion said:


>




Her Voice is very "familiar"....it sounds like Sharon´s.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## Zucker (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## Zucker (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## MeitanteiReborn (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## MeitanteiReborn (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 20, 2020)

I'm a huge, HUGE Backstreet Boys fanboy. And I'm not ashamed to admit this!
Though... I'm not listening to their songs since they released their "This is Us" album... like... they've lost their magic ever since.
The last good album I can remember (from them) is: Unbreakable


--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



MeitanteiReborn said:


>



Throw up on Mexicans.
Throw up on Mexicans.
Throw up on Mexicans.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 20, 2020)

This is my entire childhood (quite literally) and they're songs that I'm currently listening to!



Spoiler: Childhood lyrics!



BSB:


Britney Spears: 


Nsync:


Westlife:


----------



## Zucker (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## KokoseiJ (Jul 20, 2020)

Pure gold


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 20, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


>



Nice Bot music.
In the meantime:


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 22, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


>



The bot went into uncharted territory!
Meanwhile:


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## KokoseiJ (Jul 22, 2020)

IT'S ALL BUGSNAX!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## brenokk (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 23, 2020)

VinsCool said:


>


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 25, 2020)

Suddenly, I'm feeling really, really attracted to Norah Jones, and this is a great finding:


----------



## KokoseiJ (Jul 25, 2020)

No, I'm not joking.


----------



## Minox (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## GABO1423 (Jul 25, 2020)

It's been 40 years of...


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 25, 2020)

GABO1423 said:


> It's been 40 years of...




32 Years....


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 27, 2020)

Today I'm enjoying some 90's music in Spanish, Mexican POP to be more precise


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Teslas Fate (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Gon Freecss (Jul 27, 2020)

98 Degrees - If Every Day Could Be Christmas


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 27, 2020)

Gon Freecss said:


> 98 Degrees - If Every Day Could Be Christmas


You should talk to @Manuelasparkles she celebrates Christmas in Summer and enjoy(ed) it very much.

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## CactusMan (Jul 27, 2020)

Gon Freecss said:


> 98 Degrees - If Every Day Could Be Christmas



That´s great music imo.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 28, 2020)

Featuring "_Christian Music"_

Mind you, I'm not a religious guy, I don't stan any religion at all.
But Fermin's songs reminds me of good times when I was able to play with my younger brother. So Fermin's songs brings back good and happy memories with him.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 28, 2020)

Flagless - At First Sight


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 28, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


>



When I was a kid, every saturday I would wake up at 10 am, watch Bob Ross painting happy trees and happy mountains, plug in my SNES and put Donkey Kong Country as soon as Bob Ross ended.

I used to think that the environments looked like Bob Ross's paintings, and that's how I fell in love with Painting and Donkey Kong Country.

I'm going to do the same with my children (If I ever decide to have some once more)

@alexander1970  thanks for bringing back those hidden memories my freind. 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

At night, before sleeping, my parents would turn off the lights, turn on the stereo, and put the Universal Stereo frequency.
It began with this song, and then, they'd play 60's, 70's and 80's music.
Talking about 1995-1999.
I guess... my appreciation for old music is not a trend for me, but for mere nostalgic purposes.
Yeah... *a nice childhood* filled with music, SNES games and good TV shows.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## Xerion (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 29, 2020)

Schurli,we miss you.....


----------



## PizzaBitez (Jul 30, 2020)

Lil Tecca - Ransom


----------



## nxwing (Jul 30, 2020)

SOUL LADY might now be my favorite album.


----------



## Xerion (Jul 30, 2020)

Nostalgia


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## CanopusFox (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## MeitanteiReborn (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 31, 2020)

Still awesome Dirk..


----------



## Xerion (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## KokoseiJ (Jul 31, 2020)

Watched it live, it was amazing


----------



## PanTheFaun (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 31, 2020)

From "better" Paul "no longer have a Voice" Stanley Days.....






KokoseiJ said:


> Watched it live, it was amazing




By the Way he sings/plays the Phantom one Time on Toronto 1999:


----------



## PanTheFaun (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Aug 1, 2020)

We have archieved musical perfection. There is no need for music to be made anymore.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 1, 2020)

Still listening music in spanish. And this is currently playing


----------



## Xerion (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 1, 2020)

Missing this cool Intro Song today...like the Races from that Times....


----------



## teamlocust (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## Xerion (Aug 1, 2020)

teamlocust said:


>



That takes me back


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## Chains (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## Yamathedestroyer (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## arjunpatel (Aug 2, 2020)

By the bane of my blade, a mighty spell is made.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 2, 2020)

arjunpatel said:


> By the bane of my blade, a mighty spell is made.



Unfortunately,it is not available....


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## plasturion (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## MeitanteiReborn (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 2, 2020)

Loved it from the End Credits from "Lethal Weapon 2"....


----------



## PanTheFaun (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 2, 2020)

What a nice Combo are this noice People today.....


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## Silent_Gunner (Aug 3, 2020)

If only Tim Follin was still composing music...


----------



## KokoseiJ (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 3, 2020)

For me Friend @JuanMena ..


----------



## PanTheFaun (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## SuperDan (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## SuperDan (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## SuperDan (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 4, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> For me Friend @JuanMena ..



Thanks!


----------



## Chains (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Zucker (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Chains (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## MeitanteiReborn (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 5, 2020)

12 and a half minutes of awesomeness. I love the sheer joy on Eddie's face half way through when his hero Neil Young comes out and joins them. Then It gets even better with Jeff/Mike/Stone and Neil making their guitars produce such an amazing sound. I get goosebumps every time I listen to this performance.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 5, 2020)

They all seem sooooooo happy to play this great KISS Hymn.


----------



## Gon Freecss (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Chains (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 5, 2020)

@AmandaRose


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 5, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> @AmandaRose View attachment 220365



Thats not funny @alexander1970. Ok it was really


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 5, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Thats not funny @alexander1970. Ok it was really


Attached a nice Smiley for you,,,,did you not see it ?  

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## PanTheFaun (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## MetoMeto (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 5, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


>



 Our Hero Gojira.


----------



## MetoMeto (Aug 5, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Our Hero Gojira.



GO GO Gojira!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 5, 2020)

I love that Gojira March !!!!


----------



## PanTheFaun (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## MetoMeto (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Chains (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## MetoMeto (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 6, 2020)

Beautiful Song.....not real Singers......


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 7, 2020)

A Mhaighdean Bhan Uasal is my favourite Gaelic song.



I thought I would translate this into English for yall. 


Little baby, hear my voice
I'm beside you, O maiden fair
Our young Lady, grow and see
Your land, your own faithful land

Sun and moon, guide us
To the hour of our glory and honour
Little baby, our young Lady
Noble maiden fair

Little baby, hear my voice
I'm beside you, O maiden fair
Our young Lady, grow and see
Your land, your own faithful land

Sun and moon, guide us
To the hour of our glory and honour
Little baby, our young Lady
Noble maiden fair.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 7, 2020)

Another great Austrian Cover:


----------



## Chains (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## Teslas Fate (Aug 7, 2020)

Gon Freecss said:


>



I love the skrillex remix


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 7, 2020)

This song speaks the truth, and I'm glad I heard it when I was very young as I've opted to base my life on the philosophy of the lyrics.
Basically, it tells you that you don't want to become a dead man, spending your time with material things, striving for money and leaving behind your personal life.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## MetoMeto (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Aug 7, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> A Mhaighdean Bhan Uasal is my favourite Gaelic song.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i don't see why brave gets so much hate ngl


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 7, 2020)

CPG said:


> i don't see why brave gets so much hate ngl


It's definitely much better than Frozen and anything else Disney have made as of late.


----------



## kineticUk (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 7, 2020)

2 Weeks straight listening music in spanish


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Aug 7, 2020)

A-F-R-O and R.A. the rugged man are seriously underrated.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 7, 2020)

I love Temple Of The Dog their one album was and still is amazing. With a line up of Chris Cornell and Matt Cameron from Soundgarden and Mike Jeff Stone and Eddie who later became Pearl Jam its no wonder they were so good


----------



## Teslas Fate (Aug 8, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> I love Temple Of The Dog their one album was and still is amazing. With a line up of Chris Cornell and Matt Cameron from Soundgarden and Mike Jeff Stone and Eddie who later became Pearl Jam its no wonder they were so good



Damn right, I always thought Eddie and Mike already was in Pearl Jam then they formed Temple

Edit: Nvm Pearl was formed around the same time as Temple but Mike Stone joined Pearl a few years later.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 8, 2020)

Teslas Fate said:


> Damn right, I always thought Eddie and Mike already was in Pearl Jam then they formed Temple
> 
> Edit: Nvm Pearl was formed around the same time as Temple but Mike Stone joined Pearl a few years later.


Yep the Pearl Jam story is kinda complicated.

Jeff and Stone were in Mother Love Bone until March 1990 when the lead singer Andy Wood died. A few days later Chris Cornell started writing songs that ended up on Temple Of The Dog

Then in late October/Early November 1990 Jeff and Stone started a new band called Mookie Blaylock named after a famous basketball player. And  they brought in Mike Mccready. At the same time Chris asked all three of them to be in Temple of The Dog.

Then in December 1990 the guys in Mookie decided to ask Eddie to be in there new band.

Eddie had never really been in a band before so was very worried about how to do things and how the whole music business worked so they asked Chris if he could be in Temple Of the Dog as a backing singer and so as Chris could mentor him. As soon as Chris heard him sing he was so blown away he let Eddie have a larger roll in Temple Of The Dog. Early 1991 Mookie Blaylock changed there name to Pearl Jam. Pearl Jam then recorded their first album called 10 which was the number Mookie Blaylock used in basketball.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## Silent_Gunner (Aug 9, 2020)

For a trash fighting game, it's OST (_especially the CD-i version of all versions of this game, avoid the Genesis version for the sake of your ears)_ is wicked sick!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 9, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> For a trash fighting game, it's OST (_especially the CD-i version of all versions of this game, avoid the Genesis version for the sake of your ears)_ is wicked sick!




Confirmed - the Mega Drive Verson is one of the horriblest Games on the System.





############################################################


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Aug 9, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Confirmed - the Mega Drive Verson is one of the horriblest Games on the System.View attachment 220780
> 
> 
> ############################################################




It just sounds like someone was told "hurry up, shit out the Genesis port so we can work on a sequel no one gave a shit about! Hell, we haven't even completed the arcade version of the first game!" 

No shit, there was an actual arcade version of the game in development to be released after the console version where you could play as more than just the blue robot featured on the front, and while there's footage of it, I can't remember if the build itself leaked online. It looked better than the console version...but I can imagine it probably played just as bad.

The game itself is so bad that Maximilian Dood made an AVGN-esque episode about it.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 9, 2020)

Today I'm going to listen some Vi-de-o-Ga-e-mu Music.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## jt_1258 (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## Melanie152 (Aug 10, 2020)

I am listening to the xx - intro , simply on the background while doing anything


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## Silent_Gunner (Aug 11, 2020)

Pretty awesome song...for a game which is kind of hard to follow for us gaijin's who's Japanese knowledge isn't exactly the best. If only Sega wouldn't mind doing some touching up and releasing it onto modern platforms worldwide, maybe throw it in with the re-masters of 3-5 that will hopefully come to PC at some point?

I know one can run the PS3 versions, especially Yakuza 3, with no problem via RPCS3, but even now, it's very inconsistent, and honestly, these games just play better in 60fps and are a lot easier on the eyes with all of the touch-ups of the re-masters (have you tried running around in Yakuza 5 on an actual PS3 and notice how the buildings far off into the distance are going through aliasing-hell until you get closer to them?).


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## MarkDarkness (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Aug 11, 2020)

Johnny Cash: Walk the Line


----------



## franciscomaianunes (Aug 11, 2020)

Angels and Airwaves - All That's Left is Love


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 12, 2020)

*TRIP-HOP IS LOVE
TRIP-HOP IS LIFE*


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 12, 2020)

My hands are clean, my mind is dirty.
Heaven isn't on my side.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 12, 2020)

Soul Music!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 12, 2020)

@JuanMena 

(Mexican Friend) Trini Lopez 1937 - 2020


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 12, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> @JuanMena
> 
> (Mexican Friend) Trini Lopez 1937 - 2020



i think I've heard a spanish version of this at some point in my life  Will look it up.
Yay thanks for sharing.
I just woke up, good morning


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 12, 2020)

Relaxing a bit before I go out to join society.



EDIT:


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## GABO1423 (Aug 13, 2020)

Seems fitting for my last day here.


----------



## Gon Freecss (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## Chains (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## KokoseiJ (Aug 14, 2020)

hoooolyyyyy moosees

I have been decieved


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## nxwing (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Gon Freecss (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 15, 2020)

Thanks to @AmandaRose


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 15, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Thanks to @AmandaRose



Another one for you @alexander1970


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 15, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Another one for you @alexander1970





Thank you,Amanda.
Great....

I love Zucchero and this is one of my Favorite..I never thought it was Dolores....


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 15, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Thank you,Amanda.
> Great....
> 
> I love Zucchero and this is one of my Favorite..I never thought it was Dolores....



This song was the first time I had heard Zucchero he is awesome.

Here's another one for you.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 15, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> This song was the first time I had heard Zucchero he is awesome.
> 
> Here's another one for you.





Awesome,Amanda....
Thank you for Sharing.


Please keep her in your Heart..I think that is the right Place.


----------



## jt_1258 (Aug 16, 2020)

Sorry for so many post recently but I have just been on an unusual string of find a ton of bops recently.


----------



## Chains (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## Chains (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## SouzetsuAerir (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## arjunpatel (Aug 18, 2020)

SouzetsuAerir said:


>




farewell from  let mortal heroes sing your fame is my favorite song from them...


lets all cry together if yall seen clannad


----------



## FocusedWiiWarrior (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## SouzetsuAerir (Aug 18, 2020)

arjunpatel said:


> farewell from  let mortal heroes sing your fame is my favorite song from them...
> 
> 
> lets all cry together if yall seen clannad



Clannad and After Story are one of my all time favourite anime.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## nxwing (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## Silent_Gunner (Aug 19, 2020)

Y'know, I initially had more radical plans for this year, but at least I can move forward into 2021 with this philosophy debt free assuming I don't get fired from my job in the next 3 months...


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## Chains (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## Chains (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 20, 2020)

Okay, why not... this is a cool song


----------



## TheCasualties (Aug 20, 2020)

Totally in love with the OST of Death Stranding. I've got a few tears during certain parts of the game.

The intro of the game with this song playing was absolutely beautiful and one of the best gaming experiences I've had this gaming gen.

Now I'll casually listen to the OST and chill.


----------



## plasturion (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## AkumaNoYami (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## Chains (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## Phantom_Ein (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## CrossOut (Aug 21, 2020)

2 great comments, "European guy: hey look, a rat-" and "When I empty mine seeds into thine lord’s daughter, but milord hast caught us in our matters."


Comment from this one, "this comment has been retracted you may still enjoy the discussion below"


----------



## Soraiko (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## CrossOut (Aug 21, 2020)

Chains said:


>



In order to fully enjoy this song, you must have the high ground


----------



## arjunpatel (Aug 22, 2020)

JELLYFISHING!!!!!


----------



## plasturion (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## nxwing (Aug 23, 2020)

fresh upload at the time of listening


----------



## Spring_Spring (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## KokoseiJ (Aug 24, 2020)

And I suddenly became a weeb. only god knows why.


----------



## plasturion (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 24, 2020)

It's been so long since I last heard Eric Burdon


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## jogoPow (Aug 24, 2020)

AC/DC - Back in Black


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 25, 2020)

Austria´s Music Scene miss him so much...


----------



## Patxinco (Aug 25, 2020)

I've been listening to Star Overhead for the past week, is so addicting to me...


----------



## Chains (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## Chains (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## MeitanteiReborn (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## KokoseiJ (Aug 26, 2020)

I know that you guys are not interested in this kinda stuff, but I couldn't stop myself from sharing this masterpiece to here


----------



## Chains (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Silent_Gunner (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Ishzark (Aug 29, 2020)

here some german stuff :v


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## slaphappygamer (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 31, 2020)

plasturion said:


>




Yuiko →「 Aster Tataricus 」
Then Intro reminds me on some Songs/Music from Jun Senoue.


----------



## KokoseiJ (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 31, 2020)

@alexander1970


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 31, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> @alexander1970



Thank you !!! Screamingly funny....."We are looookin...."


----------



## plasturion (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## ry755 (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## Ricken (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Sep 3, 2020)

Is it a real singer?


----------



## arjunpatel (Sep 4, 2020)

blow this shit up if yall have twitter 



and if youve been a fan of them they were always political btw  i highly recommend listining to this first


----------



## MeitanteiReborn (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## Chains (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## campbell0505 (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 6, 2020)

I might have posted this before, but whatevs. Can we get these two games up-ported to PS4/PS5, RGG Studio? And in English?

*Bows in humility*

PLEASE, NAGOSHI-KAMI-SAMA!


----------



## KokoseiJ (Sep 6, 2020)

plasturion said:


> Is it a real singer?


Obviously It's a real human with fancy motion capture things, any vocal synthesizer that I'm aware of(That includes VOCALOID series, CeVIO, Synth V, Miku NT, UTAU) are just not capable of making a voice that natural yet.

Of course there are some voicebanks that can produce a decent quality voice- This is a demo of Vocaloid IA, which is released for VOCALOID 3 engine.



and This is a cover of the song "Fairytale," by cillia featuring VY1V4, which is released for VOCALOID 4.



You can hear some flaws, but considering most of the vocal synthesizer voicebanks aren't even trying to hide their robotic voice(just look at miku lol) these are really impressive.

btw I was listening to these songs so technically I'm posting the song that I'm currently listening. dontwarnmeplzkthxbye


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 7, 2020)

Four our great EoF and TempCast Moderator and Friend @AlanJohn


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## rimoJO (Sep 7, 2020)

playing some super mario 64 ds


----------



## plasturion (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## Chains (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## KokoseiJ (Sep 8, 2020)

Enough weeb moments. Now I'm back to 70~80s old school songs


----------



## TheCasualties (Sep 8, 2020)

Listening to this right now: 
Working on getting back to mindfulness, and contemplating death. And how we 'die' every time we fall asleep. Good reminder that NOW is the only moment that matters. 


But was listening to the death Stranding OST earlier.


----------



## Ishzark (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## KokoseiJ (Sep 8, 2020)

KokoseiJ said:


> Enough weeb moments. Now I'm back to 70~80s old school songs




I cancel this



AAH- NATSU WO IMA MOU IT KAI!


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 9, 2020)

@TheCasualties 



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## MeitanteiReborn (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## Chains (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## MeitanteiReborn (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## ThyBonesConsumed (Sep 11, 2020)

This song gives me courage every time I hear it:


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## Chains (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## Sheimi (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## Sheimi (Sep 12, 2020)

Delete this post


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 12, 2020)

If there's a song to describe my feelings towards my state after it closed off the exit I take to get home and is now gonna add 20 minutes to the return trip should I keep going that way, this song would be it:



Life Pro Tip: If you live in Illinois, get the fuck out. Let it rot and those who keep using fucking excuse after excuse to stay here be trapped while you go live in a lower tax state that doesn't rape a third of your fucking paycheck to pay for a certain fat boy's meals while his wife goes to Florida a week or two before lockdowns are put in place.

And yes, I'm posting this to fucking vent.


----------



## Chains (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## MeitanteiReborn (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 13, 2020)

https://music.apple.com/us/album/alibi/716843483?i=716843571


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Sep 13, 2020)

This is one of those rare games that come out once in a blue moon, one of those gems you shouldn't be allowed to miss out.


----------



## MeitanteiReborn (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## Chains (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## MeitanteiReborn (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## MeitanteiReborn (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## MeitanteiReborn (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## MeitanteiReborn (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## Chains (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## MeitanteiReborn (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Sep 18, 2020)

PC Speaker music anyone?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## GwenHalbaida (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## zxr750j (Sep 18, 2020)

It's friday... https://player.slam.nl/


----------



## Ricken (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## Chains (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## Ricken (Sep 19, 2020)

Very old favorite


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## Chains (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## Minox (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## MeitanteiReborn (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Chains (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 24, 2020)

Billy Corgan does absolutely the most amazing acoustic version of Tonight Tonight in this video. Definitely the greatest version I have ever heard of the song I could listen to it non stop on repeat over and over.


----------



## battlecatsahead (Sep 24, 2020)

leave me alone by michael jackson


----------



## MajinCubyan (Sep 24, 2020)

One of my all time favorite bands, The Mars Volta.





Spoiler: Lyrics



In denial  
Who will come clean all the ravenous debris  

In disguise  
Sideswiped by penance cerecloth sentencing  

This scapegrace will pay my barking harangue... are you listening? 
On the 14th you stole  
What hasn't grown old  

In denial  
File this under a bridge that he can't leave  

Will those shadows glare  
From that blank-rimmed stare 
In a vacancy hush  

Aunque me dejastes ahogado en el mar, acuestate en la tierra de la realidad de tu sueno,  
Manos me recuerdo solamente a ti te odio yo ya me voy 

In denial  
Who will clean up all this ravenous debris  
In denial  
File this under a bridge that he can't leave

And the storyville  
Sawbones couldn't tell  
The prescription to mend  
All the broken wills  
In the white lie wards 
Don't you pretend  

Tangled in thorns  
To walk unborn  

And this debt will collect
All the sickness that infects 

Suddenly drives up 
Sentencing valley 
Count all the handshakes 
Syringe overflows

Tangled in thorns  
To walk unborn  

And this debt will collect 
All the sickness that you infect

And this debt will collect 
All the sickness you infect 

And this debt


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 24, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Billy Corgan does absolutely the most amazing acoustic version of Tonight Tonight in this video. Definitely the greatest version I have ever heard of the song I could listen to it non stop on repeat over and over.










Hehehe,I love HIS "Tonight,Tonight".....


----------



## plasturion (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 25, 2020)

I like this because it reminds me of Brandish and Christmas


----------



## plasturion (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## Chains (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## MeitanteiReborn (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 26, 2020)

Pretty cool song.


Weird song, but weirdly catchy.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 26, 2020)

Lately i've been listening to Mox and Ken Ashcorp, idk i just really like them


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 26, 2020)

Today seems like a good day for lounge & house & triphop & lo-fi


--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



The Real Jdbye said:


> Pretty cool song.




Is THAT Justice *this* Justice?


----------



## battlecatsahead (Sep 26, 2020)

you rock my world - michael jackson


----------



## battlecatsahead (Sep 27, 2020)

ghosts - michael jackson


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 28, 2020)

I love the Genesis remixes this guy makes...now if only there was a way to get them in FLAC as opposed to being at the mercy of Youtube MP3 converters...


----------



## Chains (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 29, 2020)

Holy shit, I forgot how good this track was from CVS1. Kind of wish it was in CVS2!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## Methanoid (Sep 29, 2020)

Through the Barricades by Spandau Ballet... Absolute 80s radio channel :-)  Never liked that track


----------



## RyRyIV (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## RyRyIV (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## Chains (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## Silent_Gunner (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## Silent_Gunner (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## RyRyIV (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## Chains (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Oct 5, 2020)

not greatest of her song, however it's ok, i really like this vtuber


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 6, 2020)

From 20.000 Leagues under the Sea:





Kirk Douglas.


----------



## campbell0505 (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## Codemastershock (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## Hambrew (Oct 6, 2020)

I'm currently watching and rewatching the Big Box EP album by XAhoy. Great stuff. Fav track is Room to Breathe/Tangible Dimension


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 6, 2020)

il ragazzo della via gluck





Awesome Song with an very sad Story.........


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## RyRyIV (Oct 6, 2020)

In loving memory of Eddie Van Halen


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 6, 2020)

RyRyIV said:


> In loving memory of Eddie Van Halen




Oh noooooo..............


----------



## RyRyIV (Oct 6, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Oh noooooo..............View attachment 227343


He's a true legend. Another one, for his legacy


----------



## DieHardjagged (Oct 6, 2020)

I cant stop listening to this track.


----------



## Ishzark (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 7, 2020)

New AC/DC.....


----------



## Spring_Spring (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 7, 2020)

..and from Adriano´s Wife:


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 7, 2020)

New Stuff from Space Ace !!!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Oct 10, 2020)

This dude took his own life and he was such a damn good musician. I admit I rarely listen to his music, but it's still sad.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Oct 10, 2020)

@Silent_Gunner  finally some nice chiptune in here :3 I love that genre the most :3

*proceeds to post a completely different genre*


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 10, 2020)

I love that Sound of a Hammond....maybe because of many 70´s Series and of course,


HIM:   ........


----------



## Spring_Spring (Oct 10, 2020)

It would be nice to just be able to improvise like that . . . but only he can do that :3


----------



## Chains (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Oct 11, 2020)

Ashamed to say the first time I heard it was on The Boys, but it's freaking awesome!

Listening to this song feels as though sh!t is about to get real. Heh.


----------



## Sir-Pizza-Bot (Oct 11, 2020)

Love this song. It helped me through a very hard time in my life, finding sanity. The word gorgeous means something different to me now.


----------



## plasturion (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## Virtual-Wii-noob (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## Chains (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## smileyhead (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 13, 2020)

12:40am AND I'M FUCKING BLASTING THIS


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 13, 2020)

_*Someone recognize this great Singer ? *_



(Hint - _*A*lternating Current/Direct Current)


_


----------



## enderer (Oct 13, 2020)

i hate jumping on a bandwagon, but this may be the best trance song ever made


----------



## 6_9 (Oct 13, 2020)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



GhostLatte said:


>



Seriously, so heart touching


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 13, 2020)

enderer said:


> i hate jumping on a bandwagon, but this may be the best trance song ever made



Hint:
Bent - Swollen
Arnold T - Not an addict
Mark Rae - Lavish


----------



## plasturion (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 14, 2020)

_*4:27am on a nostalgia trip*_


----------



## IceyyColdSnipez (Oct 14, 2020)

ProleteR Throw it Back


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## battlecatsahead (Oct 14, 2020)

smooth criminal -michael jackson, yeah he is pretty much the only person i listen to
song finished so now im listening to billie jean
im just vibing rn, its great


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## Chains (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## DolpinCube (Oct 14, 2020)

white wing dynablade for some reason on my ipod nano 5th generation


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 15, 2020)

I knew about this before putin started walking

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Chains (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## godreborn (Oct 16, 2020)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

and, this (my future bride to be even if I have to kidnap her):


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Oct 16, 2020)

The 3D MK games are...well...



...uhm...yeah...



...yeah, why does the fanbase want some of these characters back again not named Kenshi, Havik, and maybe Onaga? (even if Bo Rai Cho wasn't as facepalm worthy in MKX, but that's besides the point)

Either way, the music is lit!


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 17, 2020)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Oct 17, 2020)

godreborn said:


> and, this (my future bride to be even if I have to kidnap her):



Even if it was a joke that is a very serious, sick, and extremely NOT funny thing to say or joke about. Because things like that actually happen. You could also have charges pressed against you for even saying it.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 17, 2020)

Relax, man.  It was meant as a joke.  I don't understand why I get criticized often on multiple sites when I go out of my way to help or contribute, giving full credit to other people, not asking for anything in return and not trying to act like a hacker, and even going as far as doing things for others that might be otherwise difficult to explain.  I'm not going to be here much longer, because I've had my fill.  Before the scenes, I was interested in music and I never had these sorts of problems.  I plan to close my pm and delete my account before the end of the year just so I can't help anyone even if I wanted to. That's what I did on pax place.


----------



## Vovajka (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## 1NOOB (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Oct 18, 2020)

Anime: *Seishun Buta Yarō wa Bunny Girl Senpai no Yume o Minai*


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Oct 19, 2020)

Anime: *Boku no Pico*
Somehow the opening is actually really good.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## MetoMeto (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## Silent_Gunner (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## Ricken (Oct 21, 2020)

It's been a while since I've found a new gem


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## kakyoku (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 22, 2020)

(...in my Head..the whole Day.....)


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Oct 22, 2020)

If I can make it at my current job, get out of debt, and get my savings back up to where they used to be, I can hopefully be more certain about the future than I've been this whole year. I just hope there's one last Christmas with the rest of the family where I can be the "Silent_Gunner" they know before I move out, become truly independent of them, drop the big bombshell on them about my lack of faith in a deity, much less one that's clearly a stand-in for the pastors of the churches they attend.

I've been waiting to see who I can truly trust when I finally can  .


----------



## Ricken (Oct 23, 2020)

A nice piece of midwest emo with a catchy riff


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 25, 2020)

Before it is finally over:


----------



## Xalusc (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## lemonmaster (Oct 25, 2020)

My own personal edit of this video that fades out the song before it abruptly ends with a crash


----------



## Rail Fighter (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 25, 2020)

Cholo Mood


----------



## PanTheFaun (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## MetoMeto (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## Soraiko (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## MetoMeto (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## Silent_Gunner (Oct 25, 2020)

Crazy how he just took the original tune and essentially added in the mix from his theme in MVC1!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 26, 2020)

Today is Austria´s National Day:



I am very proud,to be an Austrian.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## battlecatsahead (Oct 26, 2020)

was just listening to dream on, heard it from the boys, and now I'm listening to smooth criminal


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## Ricken (Oct 28, 2020)

Hahah this song is too pretty for its meaning


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Oct 28, 2020)

i've loved the Initial D soundtrack for years but just now i got arround to watching it, here are some of my favorites


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## battlecatsahead (Oct 28, 2020)

dream on - aerosmith


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## battlecatsahead (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 28, 2020)

Michael Jackson Night...hehehe....


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Oct 29, 2020)

Love the theme...but I still have no idea what to think about the game. I just hope this isn't going to be how the series is gonna go from here in terms of gameplay.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 29, 2020)

odd thing is, i haven't played msg:rr yet


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## Silent_Gunner (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Nov 1, 2020)

i've began to watch initial d again (dropped it due to time constraints) love the r32 theme


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## Ricken (Nov 1, 2020)

There's nothing like this style of music


----------



## Benja81 (Nov 2, 2020)

When you go, would you even turn to say, hey, I don't love u like I did yesterday??


----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 2, 2020)

The best musician ever :3c


----------



## apricotstarship (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## Mateo87 (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## DinohScene (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## Silent_Gunner (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## Lord M (Nov 5, 2020)

My mother looking forward this music name by long time: someone know the name of music of this video intro?


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 5, 2020)

The only thing better than Blur is Blur and Jimmy Fallon together lol.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## ry755 (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## scubersteve (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 7, 2020)

This one is for Donald T. I hope you enjoy your unemployment


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## RyRyIV (Nov 8, 2020)

For someone who hasn't watched, read, or played The Witcher lately, I'm sure on a big Witcher kick right now.


----------



## JaapDaniels (Nov 8, 2020)

Thinking of us election and trump:


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 8, 2020)

After I have breakfast I think I'll start my painting practice with this one:


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## Ricken (Nov 9, 2020)

The emo revival scene is getting good 
Origami Angel has a ton of good stuff and I only picked this one because the cover HAS to get someone's attention, haha


----------



## KokoseiJ (Nov 9, 2020)

Haven't listened to City Pops for a long time, but I recently revisited it. Gorgeous.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## Xerion (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## jimbo13 (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## BaamAlex (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## Xerion (Nov 9, 2020)

BaamAlex said:


>



absolute banger


----------



## BaamAlex (Nov 9, 2020)

Xerion said:


> absolute banger


That's the reason why i like a lot of their stuff.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## Xerion (Nov 10, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


>



This reminds me of Dad


----------



## KokoseiJ (Nov 10, 2020)

Got the American Pie vinyl 2 days ago, condition isn't the best but I'm enjoying it so far.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 11, 2020)

Ate bit güdneß


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## VinsCool (Nov 11, 2020)

aadz93 said:


> Ate bit güdneß



Not bad, I know an even better 2A03 cover of it.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## Xerion (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## luigirockz (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 12, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Not bad, I know an even better 2A03 cover of it.



Cool...also i made that like 10 years ago, this sounds like a dmg track imho....


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Xerion (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 14, 2020)

https://soundcloud.app.goo.gl/qGoS


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## Astralogers (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 19, 2020)

For his 90th Birthday.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## draftguy (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 20, 2020)

Back in the late 90s when I was just a young wispersnapper attendeding Anniesland Collage I struck up a friendship with a guy called Alex who worked at the college as a handyman. He was a few years older than me but we bonded over out mutual love affair of the Clash. A few months later he left his job at the college and we lost touch. Little did I know a few years later Alex would go on to be the lead singer in Scotlands best rock band.

Fast forward to 2014 at T in the Park which was Scotlands biggest music festival and I got to witness live for the first time my old friend Alex in action.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## draftguy (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## draftguy (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## draftguy (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## draftguy (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 21, 2020)

draftguy said:


>



Ahh.....the Movie "Interceptor",I have recognized the Music.
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## draftguy (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## Zetman (Nov 24, 2020)

That's my main song on Just dance 2021 XD


----------



## Veho (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## draftguy (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## Ricken (Nov 26, 2020)

♫ Just once more, unto the breach, dear friend once more ♫


----------



## draftguy (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## draftguy (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 27, 2020)

Superb cover of one of Scotlands most famous songs


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 27, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Superb cover of one of Scotlands most famous songs




This Song makes soooo good mood,thank you @AmandaRose


----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 27, 2020)

@alexander1970 
this scottish music is pretty nice <3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 27, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> @alexander1970
> this scottish music is pretty nice <3




Is that YOU ?? Googie ???


----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 27, 2020)

no its not me, I think posting my own songs is kind of cheating, its not a self promotion thread :3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 27, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> no its not me, I think posting my own songs is kind of cheating, its not a self promotion thread :3



Is THAT you ??


----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 27, 2020)

no :3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 27, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


> no :3



THAT is definitely not you.


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 27, 2020)

No other country has a national anthem that comes anywhere close to being as beautiful as Flower of Scotland


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 28, 2020)

Best Anthem Singer....


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Nov 28, 2020)

OMG! OMG! I'M HAVING AN EARGASM RIGHT NOW!!!


----------



## draftguy (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## TheGreek Boy (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## Lostbhoy (Nov 29, 2020)

Going back to the Scottish theme....


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 29, 2020)

Lostbhoy said:


> Going back to the Scottish theme....



I can not see it,please....


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 29, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> I can not see it,please....


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 29, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


>



Thank you,my Lady.

And thank you @Lostbhoy for sharing.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Nov 29, 2020)

Thanks for the proper post @AmandaRose! Great song.

The one after that was this which I quite like...


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 29, 2020)

Another great Scottish song with the video full of clips from one of my favourite movies.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Nov 29, 2020)

The milk advert.... If your old enough to remember @AmandaRose


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Nov 29, 2020)

yall haven't listen to classics until you have listened to this.


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 29, 2020)

Lostbhoy said:


> The milk advert.... If your old enough to remember @AmandaRose


Sadly I am


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 29, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Sadly I am





 

Hehehe...but you know many good Movies and Songs.


----------



## Ricken (Nov 30, 2020)

Honestly this is probably the song that made me decide that I wanted a Neku pfp.  The entire piece has engaging instrumentals from all ends, and the vocals are so unclear in spots that you're forced to use a bit of guessing with the lyrics and running with them, making it a bit more personal.  10/10 hits all my right spots and I couldn't just not type a ton about this song


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Dec 1, 2020)

Brick by brick... *SUCK MY ****!*


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## draftguy (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## draftguy (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## PayotCraft (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## draftguy (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 5, 2020)

1.4mg of cid later


--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Ricken (Dec 5, 2020)

I love music like this so much, but it's so rare


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Benja81 (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Benja81 (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Benja81 (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## realtimesave (Dec 6, 2020)

If I was listening now, it would be Ariana Grande Positions.  She is so damn awesome, makes me wonder why I ever bothered with K-Pop.  USA #1.


----------



## Benja81 (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 6, 2020)

One Hit Wonder.


----------



## Benja81 (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## draftguy (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## draftguy (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## vincentx77 (Dec 7, 2020)

This one is stuck in my head, and I can't get it out.


----------



## Veho (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## RyRyIV (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 7, 2020)

RyRyIV said:


>



Your Music Video is unfortunately not available....


----------



## Ricken (Dec 8, 2020)

J-Rock anyone?


----------



## battlecatsahead (Dec 8, 2020)

Hold the line - Toto


----------



## draftguy (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## Silent_Gunner (Dec 8, 2020)

https://modarchive.org/index.php?request=view_player&query=158180

In the mood for a rave? 'Cause this song could be played in da' club!


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Dec 8, 2020)

https://modarchive.org/index.php?request=view_player&query=50427

If only I could go to a nice, classy party, dressed in a suit and tie, with the glint of the wineglass and the elegance and aristocracy of the atmosphere, women in dresses that catch the eyes, and discussing intelligently and with open minds the real problems of the world where they are actually occurring, while getting to know each other.


----------



## RyRyIV (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## Silent_Gunner (Dec 8, 2020)

RyRyIV said:


>






It sounds like a few of the tracks from the first episode, but this one, especially at the beginning, sounds pretty similar, though there were moments I heard E1M9 for a bit.

I guess Bobby Prince really could be a dirty thief and manage to get away with it thanks to his being a lawyer!


----------



## Benja81 (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## arjunpatel (Dec 8, 2020)

jazz and blackmetal a good combination at least for the first track.
(and no i dont run the channel i just like the pic alot)


----------



## draftguy (Dec 8, 2020)

(Beautiful acoustic track from an "black metal" album)


----------



## RobXcore (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## Benja81 (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## Benja81 (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 10, 2020)

A classic from years gone by. Not a genre I tend to listen to much anymore but this album still holds a place in my heart.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## draftguy (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## draftguy (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 11, 2020)

For my Glasgow Lady @AmandaRose


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 11, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> For my Glasgow Lady @AmandaRose View attachment 237560



These guys are awesome I have seen them many times playing in Buchanan Street in Glasgow.

If anyone on here ever visits Glasgow then you must visit Buchanan Street. Every day there is numerous street musicians playing some of the most amazing music you will ever hear.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 11, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


>





There can be only one Answer......


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## RyRyIV (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## Doran754 (Dec 11, 2020)

I have a real affinity for this song. It just hits me.


----------



## draftguy (Dec 11, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## Benja81 (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 11, 2020)

It's on the radio...


----------



## Benja81 (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## Doran754 (Dec 11, 2020)

Last one


----------



## draftguy (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 12, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


>



Thank you,Amanda...I love this Song !!!!!!


----------



## draftguy (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## Benja81 (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 12, 2020)

Does somebody here likes Jpop?


----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 13, 2020)

My girlfriend's idiot friend Clara, spoiled rich kid brat, went off on a rant that video games are for 'uncultured swine' and that I should 'go to the opera like a civilized person'. So I'm blasting some video game opera as loud as my speakers will accommodate to shut her up. Got Aria Di Mezzo Carattere up next on the playlist. It was either that or punch her in the teeth. Bit of a coin flip but we'll go with this for now.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## draftguy (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## Benja81 (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 15, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


>



Really cool,the Intro sounds like from the first Terminator and the whole Tune like from other Schwarzenegger 80´s Movies !!!


----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 15, 2020)

@alexander1970 I thought it was great too :3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## PaperTwinkies (Dec 15, 2020)

This is the best song ever. It's better then fortnite 3


----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 15, 2020)

@alexander1970 that sounds really cool, those old synths are amazing :3 probably why they are worth so much today as well :3
But he seems to have mixed it with orchestra as well :3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 15, 2020)

Flofflewoffle said:


>


----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## Benja81 (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## Deleted User (Dec 15, 2020)

... I'm guilty of thinking this song's refrain is catchy, so it's stuck right now.


----------



## draftguy (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## draftguy (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## Ricken (Dec 15, 2020)

A part of this song really reminds me of the Legend of Zelda series but I can't recall what song it makes me think of
It's at 2:03 if anyone wants to rack their brain


----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## ov3rkill (Dec 16, 2020)

Dearly Beloved (original version) from Kingdom Hearts. I keep coming back to that song.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## Jumeogi (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## draftguy (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## Benja81 (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## Silent_Gunner (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## Benja81 (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## GABO1423 (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## Silent_Gunner (Dec 17, 2020)

You know, if there was a guest who'd make sense in any MK game, JCVD would be perfect considering that's who they originally were aiming to put in as the main character of the first game! This music is pretty lit! If only I could say the same for JCVD's acting talents, tho... XD


----------



## Jumeogi (Dec 17, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> You know, if there was a guest who'd make sense in any MK game, JCVD would be perfect considering that's who they originally were aiming to put in as the main character of the first game! This music is pretty lit! If only I could say the same for JCVD's acting talents, tho... XD


He's not that bad. Had some decent performances.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 17, 2020)

This song is for @alexander1970. Alex when I seen your picture about Glasgow in the other thread I immediately thought of this song which is about Glasgow and is called No Mean City.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 17, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> This song is for @alexander1970. Alex when I seen your picture about Glasgow in the other thread I immediately thought of this song which is about Glasgow and is called No Mean City.




Thank you,Amanda,awesome.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 18, 2020)

Famous for the Court Martial in 1990 because of two Teenagers Suicide because they listen to Judas Priest Music...





Spoiler: 1990 Trial..



*1990 trial*
In the middle of 1990, Judas Priest were involved in a civil action that alleged they were responsible for the 1985 suicide attempts of 20-year-old James Vance and 18-year-old Ray Belknap in Reno, Nevada, US.[1] On 23 December 1985 Vance and Belknap became intoxicated before going to a playground at a Lutheran church in Reno. Belknap placed a 12-gauge shotgun under his own chin and proceeded to fire the weapon, dying instantly. Vance followed, but survived the self-inflicted gunshot wound with a severely disfigured face. He died three years later.[2]

Vance's parents and their legal team, headed by Nevada attorney Ken McKenna, subsequently alleged that a subliminal message of "do it" had been included in the song. They alleged the command in the song triggered the suicide attempt.[1] The three-week trial was watched closely by the music industry and constitutional lawyers.[3] In a pre-trial motion, the judge ruled that subliminal messages were incapable of being protected speech under the First Amendment to the United States Constitution, since they were by definition not noticeable and thus could not form part of a dialogue. Timothy Moore, who testified on Judas Priest's behalf, stated that the plaintiffs (led by McKenna) achieved "a major victory in getting the case to trial in the first place;"[1] The case was dismissed, with the finding that any subliminal messages within the recording, should they actually exist, were not responsible for the suicides. The lawsuit cost the band approximately $250,000 in legal costs and the judge ordered CBS to pay $40,000 to the plaintiff, since the label did not provide master tapes of _Stained Class_ to Vance’s lawyers.[4]

One of the defense witnesses, Dr Timothy E. Moore, later chronicled the trial in an article for _Skeptical Inquirer_ magazine.[1] The trial was also the subject of a 1991 documentary entitled _Dream Deceivers: The Story Behind James Vance vs. Judas Priest_.[5] In the documentary, Judas Priest vocalist Rob Halford commented that if the band were so inclined to insert subliminal commands into their music, messages commanding their fans to kill themselves would be quite counterproductive; from the band's perspective it would be much more practical to insert the command "buy more of our records". Regarding the plaintiffs' assertions that the statement "do it" was a command to commit suicide, Halford pointed out that the phrase "do it" had no direct message to do anything in particular.

Comedian Bill Hicks referred to the case in his stand-up routines, asking "What performer wants his audience dead?" He performed a sketch mimicking Judas Priest being sick of their wealth, power, and fame and coming up with the subliminal message as a solution to their problems.[6] Comedian Denis Leary also commented on the trial on his album _No Cure for Cancer_, saying heavy metal bands should put _more_ subliminal messages in their records: "Kill the band, kill your parents, then yourself". 

Source


----------



## draftguy (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## realtimesave (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## Benja81 (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## draftguy (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## Silent_Gunner (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## Silent_Gunner (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## draftguy (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## Silent_Gunner (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## Silent_Gunner (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## Silent_Gunner (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## Smoker1 (Dec 21, 2020)

Completed the Game, now just Driving around like a Mad Man. LOL


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 22, 2020)

Two legends who are sadly no longer with us. And one amazing song


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## draftguy (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## RyRyIV (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 22, 2020)

Miss this musical genius so much. Wonder what amazing music he would have went on to make had he still been around today.


----------



## draftguy (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 23, 2020)

The 'dog' thread made me do it.....


----------



## RyRyIV (Dec 23, 2020)

It's a longer song, but one of my favorites from Guns N' Roses


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## Silent_Gunner (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## Benja81 (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## Benja81 (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas! smoke some weed, drink some alcohol...take some cid

and have a happy 2021


----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Benja81 (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Dec 26, 2020)

Fucking catchy. 

The song is an extension of this comic strip:


----------



## x65943 (Dec 26, 2020)

Tell me this doesn't sound like Tenacious D


----------



## Veho (Dec 26, 2020)

x65943 said:


> Tell me this doesn't sound like Tenacious D


That doesn't sound like Tenacious D. 

What? You told me to.


----------



## x65943 (Dec 26, 2020)

Veho said:


> That doesn't sound like Tenacious D.
> 
> What? You told me to.


No, no. This is exactly what I wanted. Thank you.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## draftguy (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## campbell0505 (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Dec 27, 2020)

weeb moment


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## D34DL1N3R (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 28, 2020)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## draftguy (Dec 28, 2020)

(the video without porn samples)


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Dec 28, 2020)

"It is a sin that FIRE!! isn't available on Spotify" [email protected]


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## Veho (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Benja81 (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Benja81 (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## draftguy (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## ichidansan (Dec 31, 2020)

never pass a chance up to share ms Maki Oyama - she does have her own album out called Monster but I love her cover songs so much!


----------



## draftguy (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Benja81 (Dec 31, 2020)

Grim, but so well done! 
Bye 2020, bye!


----------



## draftguy (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 1, 2021)

Happy New Year everyone


----------



## Lv44ES_Burner (Jan 1, 2021)

"Hold The Line" by Toto. I'm listening to a Yacht Rock playlist on Spotify, 'cause I'm just a damn sucker for the likes of Toto, Jimmy Buffett, Christopher Cross, Duran Duran, *et al*.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 1, 2021)

whoops, I may have posted this before


----------



## draftguy (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jan 1, 2021)

Surprisingly kickass de-mix of an epic boss fight theme!


----------



## RyRyIV (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Benja81 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jan 3, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Ishzark (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## plasturion (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## brickmii82 (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## apaltado (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## RyRyIV (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## RyRyIV (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jan 6, 2021)

Now do TJ Combo's theme...Jago's theme...Orchid's...Cinder's...Fulgore...Spinal...Thunder...fuck it, do everyone's, and the Killer Cuts versions!


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 7, 2021)

For Wuffi @Flofflewoffle and Lady @VinsCool


----------



## JaapDaniels (Jan 7, 2021)

it's a dutch christian song, although you might miss that when listening to it.


----------



## draftguy (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Jan 8, 2021)

The first time I saw this video I had to laugh, now I somehow really like it.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## RyRyIV (Jan 8, 2021)

New Pretty Reckless single out today!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 8, 2021)

RyRyIV said:


> New Pretty Reckless single out today!



"Not available"....


----------



## draftguy (Jan 8, 2021)

Hee Ho, lets go...


----------



## draftguy (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## RyRyIV (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Jan 11, 2021)

Another mashup, sorry...


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jan 12, 2021)

Love me some Tatsuro Yamashita!


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## JonMegaTron (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## JaapDaniels (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jan 13, 2021)

Merk city!



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jan 13, 2021)

Off work till Thursday decided to drop  Hoffmann dose


----------



## Minox (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 13, 2021)

draftguy said:


>



Is that Christopher Lee? Wow! Never heard him sing before!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



JaapDaniels said:


>



That's worse than the original happy hardcore version i used to teeny bop too in the 90s!


----------



## JaapDaniels (Jan 13, 2021)

Lostbhoy said:


> Is that Christopher Lee? Wow! Never heard him sing before!
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



i know, liste to what i posted in here before, you'll find a profile.
90's best time there was for me!


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 13, 2021)

JaapDaniels said:


> i know, liste to what i posted in here before, you'll find a profile.
> 90's best time there was for me!


Totally agree! I was an absolute raver back in the day but I do prefer the harder stuff. Think we'll have to interrupt all this rock music with more proper dance numbers!!


----------



## plasturion (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Jan 13, 2021)

Lostbhoy said:


> Is that Christopher Lee? Wow! Never heard him sing before!



Yes, its him. He tried a lot of things musically, he even recorded some metal albums / ep‘s.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 13, 2021)

draftguy said:


> Yes, its him. He tried a lot of things musically, he even recorded some metal albums / ep‘s.



Loving the My Way!! Legendary movie villain, all round good guy!


----------



## Ricken (Jan 14, 2021)

Finding anything on this band, or the original SAWA, is next to impossible x(


----------



## draftguy (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## battlecatsahead (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## plasturion (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## JaapDaniels (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 14, 2021)

JaapDaniels said:


>



Ah..... 3 Steps Ahead. God rest his soul.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jan 14, 2021)

Yup, looks just like lsd....


----------



## arjunpatel (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 15, 2021)

it made me cry :'3


----------



## draftguy (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## RyRyIV (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## NeSchn (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## arjunpatel (Jan 16, 2021)

GIVE IT a listen it sounds like nothing you  ever heard


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## plasturion (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## Benja81 (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## Ricken (Jan 16, 2021)

"Idiot."


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jan 16, 2021)

Reminicient of the psychedelic experience



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jan 17, 2021)

Ya know this song always reminds of this


----------



## campbell0505 (Jan 17, 2021)

Not on YouTube, but:
Murder to Excellence - JAY-Z and Kanye West


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 18, 2021)

For our @Chary


----------



## plasturion (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## VinsCool (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## Benja81 (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## plasturion (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 19, 2021)

i'm reliving my childhood


----------



## Chary (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## smf (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jan 20, 2021)

Bob Dylan subterranean homesick blues (original version not on YouTube)
https://m.box.com/shared_item/https://app.box.com/s/eghwy3t2v27128j782mzh57yblevds7q



Y'all don't need a weather man to know which way the wind blows!


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Jan 20, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


>




Unavailable in Germany 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## plasturion (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 20, 2021)

draftguy said:


> Unavailable in Germany
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------






Here another Try:


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 21, 2021)

For @AmandaRose


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 21, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> For @AmandaRose



Weird I was just listening to her album Drastic Fantastic then came in here and seen this lol. Also I'm in the audience during that video lol.

Here is my favourite song from Drastic Fantastic


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Ricken (Jan 22, 2021)

Man, I wish there was more music like this


----------



## draftguy (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## RyRyIV (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## RyRyIV (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 22, 2021)

whoops, I might have posted this before U ' w ' U


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Milenko (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## JaapDaniels (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 23, 2021)

First of all we have KT showing you how she makes her awesome music using only a guitar and a wee bastard pedal. 



Next we have her actually using it in a song.


----------



## EagleFangKarateChampion (Jan 23, 2021)

Real man music


----------



## driverdis (Jan 23, 2021)

Estranged by Guns N’ Roses. Use your Illusion II is a great Album.


----------



## JaapDaniels (Jan 23, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


>



cool clip!


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## SuperDan (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jan 23, 2021)

One of my old creations: 



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

God I remember making this for a YouTube channel that never went nowhere


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## JaapDaniels (Jan 24, 2021)

OC-Remix Radio


----------



## draftguy (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 24, 2021)

aadz93 said:


>



The second guy looks a little like Micheal Winslow from Police Academy!



In a chilled mood today!


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jan 24, 2021)

Atari 8 bit > commodore 64


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 25, 2021)

Silent_Gunner said:


>




Very similar.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jan 25, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Very similar.






The music is also similar to ^. That's because Gun Force 2 was apparently made by the same devs. They even used the grunts for when you kill an enemy soldier in Metal Slug in it!


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## BrunceCamp (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 25, 2021)

Arik Brauer,Austrian "Universal" Artist and Musician....




January 4, 1929 - January 24, 2021


----------



## Doran754 (Jan 25, 2021)

So I woke up today and decided to vibe with old school JoJo, this amazing remix of Africa in particular. Hope you like


----------



## Robika (Jan 25, 2021)

This is my jam while I code and write.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 25, 2021)

I have a certain admiration for Telemann just because of his reputation . . . I like his story that people thought he was quantity over quality lol


----------



## Benja81 (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## Tweaker_Modding (Jan 26, 2021)

i’m currently listening to the entire magical drop 3 soundtrack because nostalgia and holy shit khinsider has it in crystal clear hd on the ps1 version the audio’s compressed but the sega saturn version is crystal clear hd uncompressed

hearing these bops from my childhood in crystal clear hd is so awesome

https://downloads.khinsider.com/gam...3-toretate-zoukangou-1997-sega-saturn-gamerip


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 26, 2021)

Two of my favourite female singers KT Tunstall and  
Nataly Dawn covering a U2 classic.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## QuantumSlash21 (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## wownmnpare (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## plasturion (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## JaapDaniels (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## XDel (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Jan 27, 2021)

Ain't nothin' like a funky beat - Hideki Naganuma

Absolute banger!


----------



## britain4 (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## JaapDaniels (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 27, 2021)

*censored*


----------



## ov3rkill (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jan 27, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Man...that tune sounds very familiar...


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 27, 2021)

ov3rkill said:


>



Hey,a Song for our Sunshine @Nobody_Important4u


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Jan 27, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Hey,a Song for our Sunshine @Nobody_Important4u


The song sounds good, your joke sucks Alexander


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 27, 2021)

Nobody_Important4u said:


> The song sounds good, your joke sucks Alexander


Only for you,my Sunshine.


----------



## draftguy (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## RyRyIV (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## MeitanteiReborn (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## SuperDan (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## Soraiko (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 514389 (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 514389 (Jan 28, 2021)

oops..
wait..


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 29, 2021)

Happy Birthday !!!!!! ❤❤❤


----------



## JaapDaniels (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## RyRyIV (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 30, 2021)

"The Onedin Line"
Childhood Memories........


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Soraiko (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jan 31, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## RyRyIV (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Feb 1, 2021)

For when people say the c64 was better because of SID:


_ _


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Feb 2, 2021)

Such a shame SEGA cancelled this series just because they wanted Virtua Fighter to be more successful...because it's not like they couldn't have had this series be their 2D games and Virtua Fighter their 3D fighter, right?


----------



## draftguy (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## plasturion (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## plasturion (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## Silent_Gunner (Feb 3, 2021)

Y'know, with how this game and its music has seen a resurgence thanks to A E S T H E T I C S, it's crazy how I don't see more remixes like this to see how it would've sounded on x sound chip here or there. I know there's a Yamaha Tyros remix or two of this and another song, but still.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 3, 2021)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=1&v=gG_dA32oH44


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Feb 3, 2021)

I'm discovering that I really like FM synths...


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## Silent_Gunner (Feb 3, 2021)

OK, I'm not actually listening to this atm, but more or less responding to my Austrian friend above me here.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Feb 3, 2021)

HOLY SHIT! THIS SOUNDS SICK AF! JUST LIKE THE THEME IT'S DE-MIXING!


----------



## amita61 (Feb 3, 2021)

Listening to " Perfect" by ED sheeran


----------



## RyRyIV (Feb 3, 2021)

Love this one especially. I was at the Minneapolis show in 2016 where this was recorded, and it was one of the best concerts I've ever been to. Getting to experience the live debut of a new song from my favorite band of all time is. something I'll never forget.


----------



## draftguy (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## Silent_Gunner (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## tthousand (Feb 4, 2021)

"Rebel against the system and the lies that they teach"


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Feb 5, 2021)

im so im so reboooorn


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Feb 5, 2021)

snip


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## Ricken (Feb 6, 2021)

I'm so excited for this album to be released...  I hope it goes well for them


----------



## Veho (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Feb 7, 2021)

Theme song for 2020


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 7, 2021)

In the mood for Austrian classics from the 80´s.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## GhostLatte (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## RyRyIV (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## JaapDaniels (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## GhostLatte (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## x65943 (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## freestile (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Brairf (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Ricken (Feb 10, 2021)

I've been listening to the music these guys put out for a few months and I only just found out the lead singer died... Very sad


----------



## RyRyIV (Feb 10, 2021)

Listening to some local pop punk this morning


----------



## draftguy (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Silent_Gunner (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## RyRyIV (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## Shahaan (Feb 11, 2021)

As I saw this thread existed I was also listening to  at the same time.


----------



## tthousand (Feb 11, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Shahaan said:


> As I saw this thread existed I was also listening to  at the same time.




One of my favorites!


----------



## Spring_Spring (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## shaunj66 (Feb 12, 2021)

Such an underated album.


----------



## plasturion (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## AncientBoi (Feb 12, 2021)

♫ Back in Black ♫ - AC/DC


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## JaapDaniels (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Feb 13, 2021)

Eminem my darling


----------



## draftguy (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 14, 2021)

The first time I heard Marina was around 2009-2010 when she sang on the Nouvelle Vague band, alongside Nadeah Miranda, Phoebe Killdeer, Melanie Pain and Camille Dalmais.
It was a pretty interesting time and I couldn't help but fall in love with Marina.
Some years later found her Facebook page, sent a friend request and *we actually talked a couple times about art and music. *Not to the point where we would actually meet each other, but we often said hi through Facebook.
At this point I haven't heard anything new from her.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Feb 14, 2021)

Aaand since I'm already into french, why not go full Lounge?


--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

And went full circle with bossa nova.


--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

But wait! There's more!
Trip hop has joined the chat.


----------



## draftguy (Feb 14, 2021)

So this is a french song, I don‘t know about the lyrics...


----------



## draftguy (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## AncientBoi (Feb 15, 2021)

The new album by AC/DC. POWER UP WoW


----------



## AncientBoi (Feb 15, 2021)

♫ Hard as a Rock ♫ - AC/DC. kinna reflects on me. LoL


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## JaapDaniels (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## JaapDaniels (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## RyRyIV (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## AncientBoi (Feb 19, 2021)

♫ I Wanna Know What Love Is ♫


----------



## draftguy (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Silent_Gunner (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## DinohScene (Feb 19, 2021)

Casually reminding @VinsCool that this is still relevant:


----------



## AncientBoi (Feb 19, 2021)

Right now, ♫ Sorry seems to be the hardest word ♫ - Elton John


----------



## JaapDaniels (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## plasturion (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 19, 2021)

jk


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## Silent_Gunner (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## Ricken (Feb 21, 2021)

There's no song quite like this one


----------



## Chary (Feb 21, 2021)

Trying to write but instead I got distracted by how good a song this is


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Feb 21, 2021)

^I know that feeling. For me, that music would be something like this, especially when I first heard it while browsing the Mod Archive!


----------



## AncientBoi (Feb 21, 2021)

♫ Come and get your love ♫ I konw, it's an old one, but hey.


----------



## draftguy (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## Benja81 (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## Hanafuda (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## GammaPrime (Feb 23, 2021)

Brandy - What About Us?
I can't post links yet.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Hanafuda (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## popokakapetu (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Minox (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Feb 23, 2021)

A long lost creation of mine that was never finished:
https://soundcloud.app.goo.gl/S2SRP 


something else 
https://soundcloud.app.goo.gl/gtbD8


----------



## RyRyIV (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 23, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> A long lost creation of mine that was never finished:
> https://soundcloud.app.goo.gl/S2SRP
> 
> 
> ...




Both sounds cool.............maybe created under the Influence from some "Drugs"....

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Veho (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 23, 2021)

Veho said:


>





The last Track makes me think of that....


----------



## Hanafuda (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Feb 23, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Both sounds cool.............maybe created under the Influence from some "Drugs"....


https://soundcloud.app.goo.gl/f48Ty


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## plasturion (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 24, 2021)

Been awhile so going thru phone n updating but this had me...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


This too...


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Feb 24, 2021)

Lol?
I mean glad you liked it.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 24, 2021)

Erinnert voll an meine Freunde.


----------



## draftguy (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## DaFixer (Feb 24, 2021)

Very nice song, listen alot during my depression few years ago.
It's a belgian atl. rock band, and the women in the video clip is now a men.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 24, 2021)

DaFixer said:


> Very nice song, listen alot during my depression few years ago.
> It's a belgian atl. rock band, and the women in the video clip is now a men.



I am sorry,I can not watch it in Austria.


----------



## DaFixer (Feb 24, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> I am sorry,I can not watch it in Austria.


Really?
Just use vpn or maybe this link will work:


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 24, 2021)

Thank you.



DaFixer said:


> Really?
> Just use vpn or maybe this link will work:



"The User,who shared this Video has restricted to watch it in Austria".

Thank you for sharing it again,my Friend.


----------



## RobXcore (Feb 24, 2021)

I'm secretly a K-Pop junkie.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## RyRyIV (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## SaberLilly (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## Hanafuda (Feb 25, 2021)

This is a band that formed at my college back in the '80's. Saw them live many times. This was their first album, recorded at a local studio. Great performance, poor mixing. The sound is very veiled ... just how it is, was like that on vinyl too. Needs to be played quite loudly to be enjoyed. But they were awesome, give it a listen!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## Hanafuda (Feb 25, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


>




Can't watch it, alexander. Actually, happens with quite a few of your vids here. Nation-locked, I'm guessing.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 25, 2021)

Hanafuda said:


> Can't watch it, alexander. Actually, happens with quite a few of your vids
> here. Nation-locked, I'm guessing.



I am sorry...
Yes,this happens to me too in the last Days....


----------



## GhostLatte (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Feb 25, 2021)

https://soundcloud.app.goo.gl/qGoS


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## plasturion (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 25, 2021)

####################################################################



plasturion said:


>



I think Poland needs actual such brilliant Songs and Lyrics....


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Feb 26, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## draftguy (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## AncientBoi (Feb 27, 2021)

♫ Hard As A Rock ♫ - AC/DC


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Feb 27, 2021)

No you're not on drugs, piano's
 talkin


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 27, 2021)

aadz93 said:


>



Good Stuff! I can't help but always think of John Candy in Planes Trains Auto, driving in the car, whenever I hear it tho! So funny!


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 27, 2021)

New Stuff from Alice Cooper.


----------



## draftguy (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## AncientBoi (Feb 27, 2021)

At this moment: ♫ IF ♫ - Bread


----------



## Veho (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## plasturion (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## AncientBoi (Feb 28, 2021)

♫ How to tinkle a wiimii ♫ - iobdlO


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Feb 28, 2021)

Been playing Digimon World: Next Order, nothing's more badass than have your digimon fuse after losing to a hopeless fight and then kick ass while rocking to this music~


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Mar 1, 2021)

The voice at the beginning sounds like me waking up.


----------



## RyRyIV (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 1, 2021)

RyRyIV said:


>




I like the band Slipknot better.


----------



## draftguy (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Mar 3, 2021)

Listen to DaftPunkYourComment feat Snoop Dogg - When I Die Just Put Me in the Trash (Extended version) by AnalJohn on #SoundCloud
https://soundcloud.app.goo.gl/5sRyJ


----------



## draftguy (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 3, 2021)

draftguy said:


>



"Dieses Video ist (mal wieder) nicht verfügbar..."


----------



## draftguy (Mar 3, 2021)

Maybe this one works?



(Echt nervig - mal wieder...)


----------



## Ace001 (Mar 3, 2021)

Akira Ifukube - Mecha godzilla II


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 3, 2021)

The Best of Garth Brooks album


----------



## draftguy (Mar 3, 2021)

(David Munyon)


----------



## plasturion (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Mar 3, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


>



My childhood crush!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 4, 2021)

♫ Symphony of Destruction ♫ - Megadeath


----------



## DaFixer (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Mar 5, 2021)

https://soundcloud.app.goo.gl/AgmAE


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## JaapDaniels (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## JaapDaniels (Mar 5, 2021)

DaFixer said:


>


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## Silent_Gunner (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## plasturion (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## Silent_Gunner (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## Benja81 (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## Silent_Gunner (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## Silent_Gunner (Mar 8, 2021)

Someone should play this theme while browsing GBATemp...


----------



## DaFixer (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## RyRyIV (Mar 8, 2021)

Since finishing Super, this song has been literally trapped in my head.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 8, 2021)

♫ I Got the Likes ♫ - Scott_pilgram. You guys ought to hear his album too.


----------



## Benja81 (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 8, 2021)

♫ Cherub Rock ♫ - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Benja81 (Mar 8, 2021)

OldBoi said:


> ♫ Cherub Rock ♫ - Smashing Pumpkins


"Siamese Dream" album got me through the puberty years lol. But regardless of that, the whole album is just a masterpiece.
Hummer is another good one, "Life's a bummer, when you're a hummer."


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 9, 2021)

♫ Benny and the Jets ♫ - Elton John


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 9, 2021)

♫ Daniel ♫ - Elton John. ..... Daniel was my real first BF when I was a very very young boy. 

Blond, Blue eyed, sexy. even though I didn't know the word sexy.


----------



## draftguy (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## plasturion (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 9, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


>




I especially like this one. It says: Video not available.  cool sound man.


----------



## JaapDaniels (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 9, 2021)

OldBoi said:


> I especially like this one. It says: Video not available.  cool sound man.


I know....


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Mar 10, 2021)

https://soundcloud.app.goo.gl/ZQybg


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 10, 2021)

not bad......



Hehehe,of course again a great Tune from wuffelige Fuchswoffeling.


----------



## PanTheFaun (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## DinohScene (Mar 11, 2021)

draftguy said:


>




№ 1 rap song.


I still love Bolmer <З


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 11, 2021)

Cover says it all


----------



## PanTheFaun (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## JaapDaniels (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Mar 12, 2021)

randy newmans actual music





He style is verry satirical



Makes you think how he got the job with Disney/Pixar


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 12, 2021)

...because I need something to believe....


----------



## scroeffie1984 (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## Xerion (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## KokoseiJ (Mar 12, 2021)

Oh ooh oh, High up in the chamber, She painted pictures of a land that made her,
Oh ooh oh, just to remember for the memories got lost in the dark...

I've been listening to this non-stop for past 2 weeks. haven't had this feeling for a long time...


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## slaphappygamer (Mar 13, 2021)

GhostLatte said:


>



Oh I need headphones for this.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 13, 2021)

♫ Neon Moon ♫ - Brooks & Dunn


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## KokoseiJ (Mar 13, 2021)

_Reach out! for something to hoooold.._


----------



## plasturion (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## JaapDaniels (Mar 13, 2021)

Hope some people do understand my language:


----------



## Soraiko (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 13, 2021)

♫ Go Your Own Way ♫ - Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Gimlionroad (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 13, 2021)

♫ Sweet Hitch - Hiker ♫ - CCR


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 13, 2021)

I was kidnapped by OldBoi and he made me listen to this


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 13, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> I was kidnapped by OldBoi and he made me listen to this




Nope, it was ♫ The Bitch Is Back ♫ - Elton John. get it right WiiWiiSwitch. lol


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 13, 2021)

OldBoi said:


> Nope, it was ♫ The Bitch Is Back ♫ - Elton John. get it right WiiWiiSwitch. lol


NO, I KNOW MADONNA WHEN I HEAR IT


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 13, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> NO, I KNOW MADONNA WHEN I HEAR IT



Whatever you say WiiWii. Hehehehehe


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 13, 2021)

Tchaikovsly 1812 Overture.


----------



## Xerion (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Mar 13, 2021)

Hans Zimmer is probably the best thing that Hollywood has brought us. Don't know if he's done much work outside, but I'm guessing so, and it is likely also breathtaking.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## Lostbhoy (Mar 14, 2021)

eastwald said:


> Tchaikovsly 1812 Overture.



I used to start my dj sets with the final 3 mins of this! Had it on vinyl by the London Orchestra. Fantastic peice


----------



## draftguy (Mar 15, 2021)

(I‘m getting old...)


----------



## plasturion (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## Silent_Gunner (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## Benja81 (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 16, 2021)

The parody was much better


----------



## draftguy (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 16, 2021)

eastwald said:


> Tchaikovsly 1812 Overture.




What?! No Rocmoninoff? Shame on you. lol

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

♫ Dirty White Boy ♫ - Foreigner


----------



## Xerion (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 16, 2021)

Xerion said:


>




[Challenges you with Bohemian Rhapsody - Queen] hahahaha


----------



## Xerion (Mar 16, 2021)

OldBoi said:


> [Challenges you with Bohemian Rhapsody - Queen] hahahaha


Accepted.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 16, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


>




[challenges You with Psycho Killer - Talking Heads]


----------



## JaapDaniels (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## JaapDaniels (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## Big Man Tyrone2 (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## mthrnite (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## Xerion (Mar 16, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 16, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 16, 2021)

Lostbhoy said:


> I used to start my dj sets with the final 3 mins of this! Had it on vinyl by the London Orchestra. Fantastic peice



I'm pretty sure I'm one of the older members using this forum, and that is *awesome* to hear (not making any assumptions of your age, but regardless..)  I'll be sure to check out the London Orchestra version - in the case they have several, could you pm me a link to the one you used? Peace!


----------



## Lostbhoy (Mar 16, 2021)

eastwald said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm one of the older members using this forum, and that is *awesome* to hear (not making any assumptions of your age, but regardless..)  I'll be sure to check out the London Orchestra version - in the case they have several, could you pm me a link to the one you used? Peace!


I'm unable to find the whole version but below is the exact vinyl sleeve I had. I remember it was recorded in 1972 and the video is the exact ending I had... There are a few!




 

Unfortunately I sold the vinyl with the rest of my collection years ago.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## Benja81 (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## RyRyIV (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## Phudou (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## Xerion (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## windmill (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## mthrnite (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## plasturion (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Mar 17, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## draftguy (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## Big Man Tyrone2 (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Mar 18, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## Silent_Gunner (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## Silent_Gunner (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## DinohScene (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## Big Man Tyrone2 (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## KokoseiJ (Mar 20, 2021)

"It's 3 o'clock in the morning..."
It's actually 4 o'clock in the morning right now, Damn it!


----------



## Spring_Spring (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Mar 20, 2021)

The Byrds lack a little organ . . .  U ' w ' U  but still a great song! I like this mellow rock music from the 1960's like pet sounds is the one I know well but this one is just as good :3


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## JaNDeRPeiCH (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## Benja81 (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## mthrnite (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## paprika (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Mar 21, 2021)

It began in africa :floooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooosh:


----------



## Benja81 (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## plasturion (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## Benja81 (Mar 21, 2021)

plasturion said:


>



Love this version! Reminds me of "The Wonder Years."


----------



## plasturion (Mar 21, 2021)

Yeah, right, I watched that show too, it was pretty good.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Mar 21, 2021)

Benja81 said:


>





Nice song in any version :3 warm and cheerful :3




So is this but for completely different reasons :3


----------



## plasturion (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## Benja81 (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Mar 21, 2021)

HONESTYYYYYYY


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## mthrnite (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## x65943 (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Xerion (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## Silent_Gunner (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## Silent_Gunner (Mar 24, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## Silent_Gunner (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## Benja81 (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Mar 25, 2021)

Snip


----------



## Benja81 (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## Silent_Gunner (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## RyRyIV (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## The Catboy (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## Andy2001 (Mar 25, 2021)

define music


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 25, 2021)

♫ I Want to Know What Love Is ♫ - Foreigner


----------



## Deleted member 514389 (Mar 25, 2021)

~ I wanna dance dance dance - ~

So catchy ^~^


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## Benja81 (Mar 25, 2021)

Andy2001 said:


> define music


No, you


----------



## draftguy (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## RobXcore (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## BaamAlex (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## RyRyIV (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## plasturion (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## Benja81 (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## mthrnite (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## Blaze163 (Mar 27, 2021)

I'm listening to this. I actually know the lead singer. He's got some talent, go check out his work. Great guy, deserves to go far.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## Benja81 (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## shaunj66 (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## Benja81 (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## plasturion (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## RyRyIV (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## Benja81 (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## limpbiz411 (Mar 29, 2021)

Chamillionare - Swagga like koopa


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 30, 2021)

Benja81 said:


>



"Video unavailable".  Which Song was it please,my Friend ?


----------



## Benja81 (Mar 31, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> "Video unavailable".  Which Song was it please,my Friend ?


Sorry! Android by Green Day


----------



## draftguy (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Apr 1, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## JaapDaniels (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## RyRyIV (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Apr 1, 2021)

@alexander1970


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 2, 2021)

RyRyIV said:


>



"Video not available"......
Which Song was it please,my Friend ?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



draftguy said:


> @alexander1970




 Danke,sehr passend zu gestern.
 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## battlecatsahead (Apr 2, 2021)

Like toy soldiers -Eminem


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## Benja81 (Apr 2, 2021)

*The Flatliners | "Monumental" [Official Video]
*


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## AncientBoi (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## Silent_Gunner (Apr 3, 2021)

Oh...My...God...It..sounds so good...!!!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## GeekyGuy (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Apr 3, 2021)

Great track to "Learn Start Doing"


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## Ricken (Apr 4, 2021)

I've been through a lot lately, and now that I'm through it, this song just makes me happy


----------



## draftguy (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 4, 2021)

Just discovered this.


----------



## Benja81 (Apr 4, 2021)

*Alkaline Trio - Burn*


----------



## AncientBoi (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## Benja81 (Apr 4, 2021)

*Method Man - Judgement Day*


Edit: Booo to picking the one without the intro, best part.


----------



## RyRyIV (Apr 5, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> "Video not available"......
> Which Song was it please,my Friend ?



Ah, darn! The song was Foghat's "Fool for the City," figured it was fitting for April Fool's Day!

Today's is Dr. Worm, by They Might Be Giants


----------



## Benja81 (Apr 5, 2021)

*Alkaline Trio - Your Neck*


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## mthrnite (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## GeekyGuy (Apr 6, 2021)

Really good version, but also a hilarious homage to the original BEP video:


----------



## Veho (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## plasturion (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## RyRyIV (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Apr 7, 2021)

Die ate bit retrofünk güdneß



https://soundcloud.app.goo.gl/TDEuD


----------



## PanTheFaun (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## JaNDeRPeiCH (Apr 8, 2021)

The best jpop cover fanmade of plastic love: https://soundcloud.com/user-fridayn...jLDIisIFCWID-1ESFubNrP_COC3UX0AIQ7dDd4Svz779I

Edit:Adding -*


----------



## Ricken (Apr 8, 2021)

Crush40 is so nostalgic to me
They single-handedly shaped my modern music tastes.  A forever favorite


----------



## draftguy (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## 8-Bit-Giraffe (Apr 8, 2021)

Whatever's stuck in my head. Currently


----------



## rimoJO (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## AncientBoi (Apr 8, 2021)

At the moment... This


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## RyRyIV (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Apr 8, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



OldBoi said:


> At the moment... This




Ima sang, on da sound of Microsoft!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## PanTheFaun (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Soraiko (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## teamlocust (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## plasturion (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## pietempgba (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Apr 9, 2021)

My wake up song for today.


----------



## Jayro (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## korbinian (Apr 9, 2021)

obviously not a single song. good stuff nevertheless, reggae dub made with a c64, gb and a NES. i call it: 'ninten-dub'


----------



## draftguy (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## korbinian (Apr 9, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

admittedly i prefer this version tho


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 9, 2021)

Echt cooles Video.


----------



## korbinian (Apr 9, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Echt cooles Video.



ja kruzifix glaubst ich waer auf den gekommen


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 9, 2021)

The very first Version of the Video:





And a "Special Version":


----------



## korbinian (Apr 10, 2021)

another more different "special version" 


jajajaja


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## korbinian (Apr 10, 2021)

courtesy of my youtube suggestion column


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## Tweaker_Modding (Apr 10, 2021)

this is my jam rn


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 10, 2021)

Tweaker_Modding said:


> this is my jam rn



You have good taste, my sir


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## rimoJO (Apr 10, 2021)

i just put the entire dkr soundtrack on my ps vita and am now listening to crescent island


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 10, 2021)

Hehehe....dirty......


----------



## korbinian (Apr 10, 2021)

from a time when you could actually understand the lyrics because nobody thought mumbling was cool


----------



## draftguy (Apr 10, 2021)

(Thy Serpent)


----------



## Benja81 (Apr 11, 2021)

*Weezer - All My Favorite Songs (Official Video)*


----------



## MeitanteiReborn (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## Benja81 (Apr 11, 2021)

*Red Hot Chili Peppers - My Friends [Official Music Video]*
**


----------



## draftguy (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 12, 2021)

Can not sleep...and I wonder why...


----------



## draftguy (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## RyRyIV (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## plasturion (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Apr 13, 2021)

Merk city!





Rip


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## plasturion (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## tfocosta (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 14, 2021)

plasturion said:


>




Noooooooooot possible,I have watched this Movie yesterday....


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 14, 2021)

LONE STARR (wakes up): Barf. Barf. Baarf!
BARF: Huh?
LONE STARR: Barf!
BARF: Always when I'm eating...


----------



## PanTheFaun (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## plasturion (Apr 14, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Noooooooooot possible,I have watched this Movie yesterday....


are you serious?  me too!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 14, 2021)

plasturion said:


> are you serious?  me too!




But I think in different Languages.

I finally got a good Version,only had an TV recorded until yesterday.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Apr 14, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



alexander1970 said:


> But I think in different Languages.
> 
> I finally got a good Version,only had an TV recorded until yesterday.





Wenn du Deutsch sprichst, while thinking in English


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## Chary (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## plasturion (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## plasturion (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## VashTS (Apr 15, 2021)

Every Time I Die - Map Change


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Benja81 (Apr 16, 2021)

*My Shot - Hamilton*


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Apr 16, 2021)

- snip -


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 16, 2021)

draftguy said:


>



What´s happened,my Friend ?
You seems to lost your Avatar Picture and the Video is not available...


----------



## draftguy (Apr 16, 2021)

Just looking for a new pfp  
The video plays fine for me, the official Dido channel... (?)


----------



## susi91 (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Dmarks0 (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 16, 2021)

draftguy said:


> Just looking for a new pfp
> The video plays fine for me, the official Dido channel... (?)




Ah so,danke.

It looks like this on my Side:


----------



## draftguy (Apr 16, 2021)

Bad quality, but I like this live performance.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Benja81 (Apr 16, 2021)

*Alkaline Trio - Maybe I'll Catch Fire*


----------



## draftguy (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## apaltado (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Apr 17, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Spring_Spring (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## Benja81 (Apr 17, 2021)

*The Pretender - Foo Fighters*


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## JiggleWinks56 (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## Silent_Gunner (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## Ricken (Apr 18, 2021)

I don't like much pop, but Utada Hikaru hits my right spots
(And yes, I like Simple and Clean more than Hikari)


----------



## draftguy (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## Benja81 (Apr 18, 2021)

*The Killers - A Dustland Fairytale*


----------



## Spring_Spring (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## Chary (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## AncientBoi (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 19, 2021)

Good Bye....


----------



## Spring_Spring (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 19, 2021)

Good Bye....


----------



## Spring_Spring (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 19, 2021)

Medieval Music Style is soooo nice......❤❤❤


----------



## draftguy (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Apr 19, 2021)

(As I sat sadly by her side)


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Apr 19, 2021)

Droppin da beat 2a03 style

Listen to shrimps - Plogue (Strike a Pose) by Plogue on #SoundCloud
https://soundcloud.app.goo.gl/zCxKN

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Listen to David Viens - Sunnyvale vs West Chester v0002 by Plogue on #SoundCloud
https://soundcloud.app.goo.gl/LmMYT


----------



## Benja81 (Apr 19, 2021)

*Chris Stapleton - Parachute*


----------



## Soraiko (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Apr 20, 2021)

Listen to psychoactive by IOy3s on #SoundCloud
https://soundcloud.app.goo.gl/yY14g


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Apr 20, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## draftguy (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## plasturion (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## GeekyGuy (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## Benja81 (Apr 21, 2021)

*Alkaline Trio - We've Had Enough*


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 21, 2021)

This song is basically the question I keep asking about my life


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 21, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> This song is basically the question I keep asking about my life



The Answer,my Lady.  ---->


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Apr 21, 2021)

I gotta find an ay8930, literally a pokey/Sid baby


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## plasturion (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## PanTheFaun (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## D34DL1N3R (Apr 22, 2021)

PanTheFaun said:


>




Not my kinda music, but they're from my small ass hometown of about 3,000 people.


----------



## Benja81 (Apr 22, 2021)

*Kid Rock - When It Rains*


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## ccfman2004 (Apr 22, 2021)

Tons of Weird Al songs with some Pokémon stuff mixed in.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## banjo2 (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## ValentinDerkovsky (Apr 23, 2021)

I really like rap music. I like Bones, Suicideboys, Lil Peep and others the most.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Silent_Gunner (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 23, 2021)

KT and the Highland Park Collective gets it they understand that together we really are stronger. Sister not Cister.


----------



## plasturion (Apr 23, 2021)

song of the parrot's homeland...


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## wownmnpare (Apr 23, 2021)

Right now i'm listening to japanese trap music


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 24, 2021)

5:27min
*"The Dude with the Wiener Schnitzel in his Mouth..." 
NO ! It was not me !! *


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## plasturion (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## DaFixer (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## D34DL1N3R (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## rimoJO (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## plasturion (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## tmnr1992 (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## SaintFlo (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## stüssy (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## Benja81 (Apr 25, 2021)

*The Beatles - Hey Jude (Live)*


----------



## plasturion (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## mthrnite (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## plasturion (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## Ricken (Apr 26, 2021)

Thanks to @DinohScene for showing me this a few years ago, it really meant a lot


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## DaFixer (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## Benja81 (Apr 26, 2021)

*God Only Knows - Beach Boys*
**


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## AncientBoi (Apr 27, 2021)

And I won't say why. LoL


----------



## Soraiko (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## plasturion (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 29, 2021)

The game sucked ass but the music was amazing


----------



## draftguy (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## MetallicKaiser (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## AncientBoi (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## mthrnite (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## Benja81 (Apr 30, 2021)

*While My Guitar Gently Weeps (Taken from Concert For George)*


----------



## GeekyGuy (May 1, 2021)




----------



## Ricken (May 2, 2021)

Very interesting song in my book, I keep listening to it over and over and it's consistently making me feel something from it


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 2, 2021)




----------



## AncientBoi (May 2, 2021)




----------



## Spring_Spring (May 2, 2021)




----------



## Benja81 (May 3, 2021)

*Born in Chicago-Paul Butterfield Blues Band*


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 3, 2021)




----------



## Spring_Spring (May 3, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 3, 2021)




----------



## GeekyGuy (May 3, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


>






OMG! That is amazing for so many reasons. I had never heard that before, but wow. Take a classic song, update the music in an awesome way, sing some crazy ass, perfectly fitting lyrics with insane heart! Wow...thank you for sharing that one. Awesomeness.


----------



## DinohScene (May 3, 2021)




----------



## AmandaRose (May 3, 2021)




----------



## Mariussa1 (May 3, 2021)




----------



## GeekyGuy (May 3, 2021)




----------



## Spring_Spring (May 3, 2021)




----------



## plasturion (May 3, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 514389 (May 3, 2021)

Boss of Card Gambling


----------



## Spring_Spring (May 4, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 4, 2021)

GeekyGuy said:


> OMG! That is amazing for so many reasons. I had never heard that before, but wow. Take a classic song, update the music in an awesome way, sing some crazy ass, perfectly fitting lyrics with insane heart! Wow...thank you for sharing that one. Awesomeness.



Haha,I love this Song in it´s uncensored Pureness.When a Day is not going so well - Fuck you but with a Smile.
3 - 4 Minutes of really good Music can change a Day´s "Progress".


################################################################

For all "Bad Day" Lovers.❤❤


----------



## Minox (May 4, 2021)

Quality music


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 4, 2021)




----------



## AmandaRose (May 4, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 4, 2021)




----------



## GeekyGuy (May 4, 2021)




----------



## RideOnTheStorm (May 4, 2021)




----------



## AncientBoi (May 4, 2021)

Mortal Kombats theme song


----------



## Spring_Spring (May 4, 2021)

When I listen to something like this, I feel very inferior and bad about my stupid uwutrash songs U ' w ' U still feels great though :3


----------



## draftguy (May 4, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (May 5, 2021)

@VinsCool gotta put some ay8930 in the xl

Let's see if the pokey can do ay stuff


----------



## mthrnite (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Benja81 (May 5, 2021)

*Eagles perform "Hotel California" at the 1998 Rock & Roll Hall of Fame Induction Ceremony*

Here's why I'm not a Rock n roll star (among many reasons):
Don Henley: ~I can play drums and sing, man.
Me: You want me to play drums AND sing? No...Are you stupid?


----------



## GeekyGuy (May 5, 2021)

Flofflewoffle said:


> When I listen to something like this, I feel very inferior and bad about my stupid uwutrash songs U ' w ' U still feels great though :3




Yeah, that's quite lovely.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 5, 2021)




----------



## plasturion (May 5, 2021)




----------



## RyRyIV (May 5, 2021)




----------



## GeekyGuy (May 5, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 5, 2021)

GeekyGuy said:


>




I do not see/can play it here in Austria.....sorry....


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Issac (May 6, 2021)

This song has been playing on repeat here. Yoe Mase is so bloody talented, and the video (well all the videos for all songs from this album) match what goes on in my brain 24/7 so it's like... yeah. Have a look inside my brain:


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 6, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 6, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 6, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (May 6, 2021)

Thanks, I‘m feeling better now. 

—————————————————


----------



## GeekyGuy (May 6, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> I do not see/can play it here in Austria.....sorry....



Ah... 

It's "You Better, You Bet" by The Who from their Face Dances album. Great album.


----------



## Louse (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 6, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (May 6, 2021)




----------



## AncientBoi (May 6, 2021)

sure as hell won't be a so called "Rap" song from WiiWiiSwitch [alias Polly kfc Pockets]


----------



## Spring_Spring (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Benja81 (May 7, 2021)

*Eric Clapton - Layla*


----------



## Spring_Spring (May 7, 2021)




----------



## Silent_Gunner (May 7, 2021)




----------



## Spring_Spring (May 7, 2021)




----------



## plasturion (May 7, 2021)




----------



## Spring_Spring (May 7, 2021)




----------



## mthrnite (May 8, 2021)




----------



## Benja81 (May 8, 2021)

*Handle With Care (Taken From Concert For George Live / 2002)*


----------



## GeekyGuy (May 8, 2021)




----------



## XDel (May 8, 2021)




----------



## PanTheFaun (May 8, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (May 8, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (May 9, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (May 10, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (May 11, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## DaFixer (May 11, 2021)




----------



## JaNDeRPeiCH (May 11, 2021)

shitpost songs from my country(im not bolivian but those songs sometimes in my
neighborhood like to ear it):





This from USA,i like this song  :


----------



## draftguy (May 11, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (May 12, 2021)




----------



## Spring_Spring (May 12, 2021)




----------



## Veho (May 12, 2021)




----------



## Spring_Spring (May 12, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (May 12, 2021)

Caught my attention because it sounds very South Korean Pop.

Listening to the audio whilst working, my brain picked up that the way they sing Is You at the start and end sounds like Say-You'll, which is the proper pronunciation of Seoul, so I thought they were a Korean Group singing English and promoting their Capital.

I was wrong, but the Song still stuck.


----------



## Spring_Spring (May 12, 2021)




----------



## plasturion (May 12, 2021)




----------



## Spring_Spring (May 13, 2021)




----------



## mthrnite (May 13, 2021)




----------



## XDel (May 13, 2021)

judywriter said:


> How many times does the average person listen to a song?



Probably the average amount I presume.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



I me mine
I me mine
I me mine
I me mine

I me mine
I me mine
Mine

All through the day
I me mine, I me mine, I me mine
All through the night
I me mine, I me mine, I me mine
Now they're frightened of leaving it
Everyone's weaving it
Coming on strong all the time
All through the day
I me mine

All I can hear
I me mine
Even those tears
I me mine
No one's frightened of playing it
Everyone's saying it
Flowing more freely than wine
All through the day
I me mine
"All through the day
I me mine, I me mine, I me mine
All through the night
I me mine, I me mine, I me mine"

"Now they're frightened of leaving it
Everyone's weaving it
Coming on strong all the time
All through the day
I me mine"


----------



## Silent_Gunner (May 13, 2021)




----------



## Veho (May 13, 2021)




----------



## GeekyGuy (May 13, 2021)

Veho said:


>



WTF was that!? 

Holy shit. Enjoyed the music, but the video was brutal -- literally.


----------



## JaapDaniels (May 13, 2021)

https://soundcloud.com/j_yarmosh/supaplex2016-main-theme-remake
 (dutch people will understand)


----------



## AncientBoi (May 13, 2021)

Though short. Add bass and treble, then kick it up!


----------



## draftguy (May 13, 2021)




----------



## AncientBoi (May 13, 2021)

draftguy said:


>




 Neat avatar dude.


----------



## draftguy (May 13, 2021)




----------



## RideOnTheStorm (May 13, 2021)




----------



## DinohScene (May 14, 2021)




----------



## JaapDaniels (May 15, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (May 15, 2021)




----------



## AncientBoi (May 15, 2021)

oops, just showed my age


----------



## Benja81 (May 15, 2021)

*Kings of Leon-Beach Side*


----------



## Silent_Gunner (May 15, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## draftguy (May 16, 2021)




----------



## DaFixer (May 16, 2021)




----------



## Veho (May 16, 2021)




----------



## RideOnTheStorm (May 16, 2021)




----------



## Sathya (May 16, 2021)

i listen to my own song.. sorry its private. PM me if u want to hear my music


----------



## stikboy (May 17, 2021)




----------



## Degga (May 17, 2021)




----------



## GhostLatte (May 17, 2021)




----------



## DinohScene (May 17, 2021)




----------



## Silent_Gunner (May 18, 2021)

Goodbye, everyone. It was a fun four years.

Remember, "be who you are, and say what you feel, because those who mind don't matter, and those who matter don't mind." -Dr. Seuss


----------



## draftguy (May 18, 2021)




----------



## XDel (May 20, 2021)




----------



## Silent_Gunner (May 20, 2021)

Listening to this as I just found out the bad news. RIP Miura.


----------



## draftguy (May 20, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (May 20, 2021)




----------



## DarkCoffe64 (May 21, 2021)

Moping to this


----------



## PanTheFaun (May 21, 2021)




----------



## plasturion (May 21, 2021)




----------



## freestile (May 22, 2021)

Newest Track. Got a female rapper/vocalist on this one with my inhouse rapper. She's pretty good.


----------



## Hells_Judge (May 22, 2021)




----------



## Hells_Judge (May 22, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## draftguy (May 22, 2021)




----------



## AncientBoi (May 22, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (May 22, 2021)




----------



## Benja81 (May 24, 2021)




----------



## AncientBoi (May 24, 2021)

Benja81 said:


>





Thank god I'm just an azzhole. sheesh lol


----------



## Benja81 (May 24, 2021)

OldBoi said:


> Thank god I'm just an azzhole. sheesh lol


I love this. They are super talented for their ages plus I was thinking if every kid wrote a punk rock song about their life problems, instead of resorting to anger and true violence, the world would prob be a better place.

Edit: I need to watch School of Rock now.


----------



## Minox (May 24, 2021)




----------



## AncientBoi (May 24, 2021)




----------



## Veho (May 24, 2021)




----------



## Benja81 (May 25, 2021)

*Finale performance of "With A Little Help From My Friends" at the 2015 Hall of Fame Ceremony*


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (May 25, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (May 25, 2021)




----------



## Veho (May 25, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (May 25, 2021)




----------



## D34DL1N3R (May 25, 2021)

I was listening to this one from the Echo & The Bunnymen frontman, and realized how incredibly crappy it sounds.

Original version:


The "remaster" I just made:


----------



## plasturion (May 27, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (May 27, 2021)




----------



## AncientBoi (May 28, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (May 28, 2021)




----------



## plasturion (May 28, 2021)




----------



## HarveyHouston (May 28, 2021)




----------



## mthrnite (May 28, 2021)




----------



## JaapDaniels (May 29, 2021)




----------



## JaapDaniels (May 29, 2021)

please merge with prvious post


----------



## nxwing (May 29, 2021)

Arguably the best ED for the anime, despite being only used once


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (May 30, 2021)




----------



## JaapDaniels (May 30, 2021)

for i got a new job (starting at 1st of juli):


----------



## Spring_Spring (May 30, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (May 30, 2021)




----------



## Spring_Spring (May 30, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (May 30, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Carmilla_Aran (May 31, 2021)

bought the pk ost and is amazing


----------



## Ricken (May 31, 2021)

I don't usually like covers but she's made one about as haunting as the original song.  Deftones is a good band


----------



## Veho (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Spring_Spring (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## Benja81 (Jun 1, 2021)

*The Misty Mountains Cold - The Hobbit*


----------



## draftguy (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## plasturion (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## subcon959 (Jun 2, 2021)

What game did this song make you think of?



PS: GOD, I miss the 80's !!


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jun 3, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DinohScene said:


>




I can picture @GhostLatte bumping this while crusin in da Van

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jun 4, 2021)

Song has that Mid-2010s vibe, which has a special place in my Musical Memory.
I don't usually listen to her Discography, but when she releases something I like, I really do.


----------



## draftguy (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## plasturion (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Kingy (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## rimoJO (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## mthrnite (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## GeekyGuy (Jun 5, 2021)

Always gets me in the heart...


----------



## Veho (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 5, 2021)

I literally did


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## GeekyGuy (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## mthrnite (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## plasturion (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## DinohScene (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## slaphappygamer (Jun 10, 2021)

DinohScene said:


>



I hear Blondie saying “call me!”, when I hear that song. Lol


----------



## MeitanteiReborn (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## Happy_Chaos (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## Happy_Chaos (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## plasturion (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## Hanafuda (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## Chary (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jun 13, 2021)

Today is my Friday ,

300ug of lsd later


----------



## vecchioghiaccio (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## jos010 (Jun 13, 2021)

The Cardigans - erase/rewind


----------



## vecchioghiaccio (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## vecchioghiaccio (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## x65943 (Jun 15, 2021)

Holy crap I feel offended in like 20 different ways


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## plasturion (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jun 20, 2021)

The guns are definitely real


----------



## XDel (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## AlexTerrible (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## JaapDaniels (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 22, 2021)

As I Am Rusted and Weathered as well


----------



## Wakapac_Tofu (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## machomuu (Jun 22, 2021)

has been on my mind a lot, good vibes for a relatively bad week


----------



## Flaire (Jun 22, 2021)

I dont feel like typing it out soo


----------



## draftguy (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## WG481 (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Jun 24, 2021)

why can't I get enough of this theme o//.//o


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Barloomo (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## Skelletonike (Jun 25, 2021)

Listening to my usual playlist while at work.


----------



## Barloomo (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## GeekyGuy (Jun 26, 2021)

On loop...


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 26, 2021)

alexander1970 's singing. OMG, please tell me how to get outta here! my ear hurts! LoL


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jun 26, 2021)

I think it would work out on a pokey.....


----------



## AncientBoi (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## plasturion (Jun 26, 2021)

30:46


----------



## draftguy (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## AlexTerrible (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## mthrnite (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## 6adget (Jun 27, 2021)

Pretty much anything by Greydon Square. I was watching a weekly youtube video by FFRF, and their guest was Greydon. I thought it was cool that he is an atheist, and that sometimes he raps about it, but I really didn't have high hopes about it being any good. I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## AlexTerrible (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## AlexTerrible (Jun 28, 2021)

draftguy said:


>




love it


----------



## MamaLuigiS (Jun 29, 2021)

*SUBTR️ONICS

*


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jun 29, 2021)

Listen to Highway Rush Rewritten (NEC PC-9801 OPNA) by SuperJet Spade on #SoundCloud
https://soundcloud.app.goo.gl/Uhz5y


----------



## draftguy (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## JaapDaniels (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## XDel (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## JaapDaniels (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## DinohScene (Jul 1, 2021)

Page 420!


----------



## draftguy (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jul 2, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Psychedelics


----------



## Minox (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## freestile (Jul 2, 2021)

Oh no. lol!! oh well. To myself actually. Kicked a little freestyle like two weeks ago. Somehow it popped up on my timeline.
Be gentle as its just a freestyle, and I didn't even have a concept, but I'm located in the Rocky Mountain Colorado
Region and if you know what Colorados about then you know what it's about. Needless to say I just came up with
"Rocky High" for the title.  It was more so to test out my new interface and I was working on getting it clear/more clarity
then any lyrics are anything. I don't have a treated room/booth, but I guess for not having that, I'm fairly okay with
the mixing and mastering levels. It's translates pretty well on most mediums/devices. Word.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jul 3, 2021)

Nothing's changed really in a sense


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jul 4, 2021)

Psychedelics


----------



## draftguy (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## plasturion (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 4, 2021)

Y'all remember this one?


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jul 5, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## draftguy (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## plasturion (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 5, 2021)

This week I have mostly been listening to...


Those drums got beaten like they owed him money. Also nice to see that even in 1985 trans models were finding work. Kids these days like to think they invented all progress when we had equality worked out decades ago.

I was however mildly disappointed that they don't get blown up by an X-Wing at any point. If you know, you know.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## plasturion (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jul 7, 2021)

DMT


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jul 7, 2021)

just some nice men playing golf


----------



## draftguy (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## AlexTerrible (Jul 7, 2021)

draftguy said:


>




that's it!!! you and I are soulmates 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## draftguy (Jul 10, 2021)

-snip-


----------



## dmace81 (Jul 10, 2021)

Sounds like nuclear war and end of the world.


----------



## LostRabbit (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## XDel (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 11, 2021)

*Just me being a

*


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## elm (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## Deleted-533105 (Jul 13, 2021)

Atychimania by CynicalAxiom
it has 3 bass drops


--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

its a good song

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

support the author on soundcloud


----------



## shaunj66 (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## plasturion (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 18, 2021)

*I have too many things to get done, and I'm :*


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 19, 2021)

*I Have Created This*:


----------



## HellaJvke (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## MeitanteiReborn (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## MeitanteiReborn (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## shaunj66 (Jul 22, 2021)

Ha cha cha chaaa!


----------



## jimbo13 (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## ian0 (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## Minox (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## GhostLatte (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## GeekyGuy (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## DaFixer (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## Minox (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## plasturion (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## D34DL1N3R (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Aug 3, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## boot3 (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## Chary (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 3, 2021)

One of my favorite songs when I'm sad.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## plasturion (Aug 4, 2021)

13:04


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## mthrnite (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 560282 (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## rimoJO (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Aug 6, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## JFizDaWiz (Aug 7, 2021)

whatever is playing in the background of the TikTok video my wife is watching.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 8, 2021)

@GhostLatte ´s Favorite...


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Aug 8, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Aug 8, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## plasturion (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## Soraiko (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## plasturion (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Aug 11, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## plasturion (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Aug 11, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## draftguy (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 12, 2021)

aadz93 said:


>



I remember hearing this song when i was playing NFS:Underground 2 on the PS2 back then, i fell in love with it immediately.. Listen to the original by The Doors BTW.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Aug 12, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Psychedelics


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 12, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Psychedelics



Of course Echoes.. listen to the Live at Pompeii version


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 12, 2021)

This song reverberates me:


----------



## draftguy (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## D34DL1N3R (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## Minox (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## plasturion (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## plasturion (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Aug 16, 2021)

YouTube killed the video star


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## DinohScene (Aug 17, 2021)

52 years ago...


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## sketchedgrey (Aug 18, 2021)

I listen to this all day every day.


----------



## plasturion (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## Soraiko (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## plasturion (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## MeitanteiReborn (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## Soraiko (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## plasturion (Aug 21, 2021)

this is so cute


----------



## daemonspudguy (Aug 21, 2021)

Live version of Mother by Pink Floyd.


----------



## draftguy (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## GeekyGuy (Aug 24, 2021)

One of my favorite songs growing up. I'm not there yet, but sure hoping that one day I will be...


----------



## draftguy (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## Minox (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## ManaOverkill (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## hallo23 (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Aug 27, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Exorcism (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## XDel (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## mthrnite (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## freestile (Aug 30, 2021)

My house emcee kinda put it down. He's diverse and can go from underground, to mainstream. Dirty South To Eastcoast, etc, etc. I made this quick little kinda Rnb ish Drake sounding jig and he did his thing. I like the sorta mainstream vibe he went on here. Some mellow stuff.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 30, 2021)

RIP Lee Scratch Perry thank you for all the awesome work you did especially with my favourite band The Clash.



Here is two of my favourite pictures of Lee and Joe Strummer


----------



## Rob_Boates (Aug 31, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> RIP Lee Scratch Perry thank you for all the awesome work you did especially with my favourite band The Clash.


for real, one of the most innovate artists in the world just passed. well anyway, here's what i'm listening to


----------



## plasturion (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## robcameron (Sep 1, 2021)

At the moment, I'm listening to the songs of Beyonce. I just adore her.


----------



## Rob_Boates (Sep 1, 2021)

@robcameron lemonade is such an amazingly well done album


----------



## plasturion (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## subcon959 (Sep 1, 2021)

Kinda weird how this gets more and more relevant by the day..


----------



## SmellyPirateMonkey (Sep 1, 2021)

Guys that like heavy music check out Johnny Booth https://johnnybooth.bigcartel.com/

They're small time right now but they're going to blow up. Check em out on YouTube. They have their entire album Firsthand Accounts there. If you like then support the band and buy their album for only 10 bucks. (digital only).

Just trying to spread the word for my new favorite band.


----------



## Rob_Boates (Sep 1, 2021)

the theme of adoption ads @plasturion   it's a beautiful song though, i remember my mom listening to it when i was a child

and i remember my dad playing this when i was a kid @subcon959 i've felt like we have been heading to a dystopia or globalization for a while, and those aren't mutually exclusive. hope you've seen this performance where they were asked to censor themselves so they censor themselves right up until the drop lol


----------



## draftguy (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 2, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 2, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## XDel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## DinohScene (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## JaapDaniels (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 2, 2021)

*I'm Just A:


*


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 2, 2021)

Listen to never get high and motivated at the same time by AnalJohn on #SoundCloud
https://soundcloud.app.goo.gl/i9ZKF

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Listen to Sampling is hard by AnalJohn on #SoundCloud
https://soundcloud.app.goo.gl/vWXEd

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


I feel like "Facebook"



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## vincentx77 (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Sep 3, 2021)

can't recommend this one enough it' super funky and fun, otherworldy anime version of mos eisley cantina


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 5, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Something whatever (Sep 5, 2021)

https://soundcloud.com/acclion/chiptunesynthwave-voyage-voyage-remix-desireless


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 5, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## joseprobe (Sep 6, 2021)

Now I'm listening to the new song Pink-Cover Me In Sunshine.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## plasturion (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## Payne (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## RyRyIV (Sep 7, 2021)

Metalcore meets horror movies, this band has quickly become one of my favorites


----------



## draftguy (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Sep 8, 2021)

https://haircutsformen.bandcamp.com/track/crouching-through-pain


----------



## draftguy (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## plasturion (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## plasturion (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 568468 (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## RyRyIV (Sep 10, 2021)

Resident Evil inspired song from horror themed metalcore band Ice Nine Kills. They've quickly become a favorite of mine, and I love this new single.


----------



## draftguy (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## DudderButter (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## plasturion (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 568468 (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## GeekyGuy (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## rusty_train (Sep 11, 2021)

some EDM song Called WII U

Alternate Reality - Wii U - YouTube


----------



## draftguy (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Sep 12, 2021)

Vulpes just posted something about someone an ocean away and now I have this stuck in my head:


----------



## Deleted member 568468 (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 12, 2021)

Today is a happy day.
I decided to listen some music, you know, for variety.


----------



## Deleted member 568468 (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 568468 (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## DinohScene (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Soraiko (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 15, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 16, 2021)

Wish my dad said this to me. But nooooo,


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## battlecatsahead (Sep 17, 2021)

big drip - fivio foreign


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## mthrnite (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## XDel (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## Xalusc (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 17, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 18, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Rob_Boates (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 19, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## DaFixer (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## CloudStrife1901 (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## bazamuffin (Sep 19, 2021)

Just a sucker for a good female vocalist


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Sep 19, 2021)

The soundtrack where the inspiration for the Pastorales came from :3c I love it so much :3


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Sep 19, 2021)

it is nice to be alive


----------



## Spring_Spring (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Sep 19, 2021)

damn a whole collection @Flofflewoffle

https://www.vipvgm.net/

i hope anyone has heard of this because it's what i'm listening to right now 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


i feel like this seems like a malware link but please check it out, it's an old flash player playlist called "vidya interweb playlist" if you want to google it on your own


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 20, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## XDel (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 23, 2021)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## SorKolapso (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## XDel (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Hanafuda (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## AlanGreen (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Hanafuda (Sep 25, 2021)

aadz93 said:


>




For some reason I actually remember watching that commercial during a Jackson 5 1hr Special one night in 1971-72 with my babysitting aunt, who was 8 years older than me. I'm sure I saw it air plenty of other times, but I have a specific memory of that.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Sep 26, 2021)

aadz93 said:


>



oh one of vin's favourite pieces if I remember correctly!

sure is a good soundtrack indeed :3


----------



## Rob_Boates (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Sep 26, 2021)

im on a sonic binge

edit: i'mma just make a thread for sonic bangers


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## Hanafuda (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## elk1007 (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## vyapk (Sep 29, 2021)

The previous weeks, I replay Taylor Swift album for thousands time. Her two new album "Evermore" and "Folklore" so great, the music, melody, lyrics, stories behind all so lively stay in my mind. But today, I am listening Back seat theater, a small album of Jackson Yee, the way he making this album is so new


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## player594 (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## GeekyGuy (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## Drflash55 (Oct 2, 2021)

DELTARUNE Chapter 2 (Song Remix)



Spoiler: Spoilers for those who haven't played CH2 yet


----------



## Veho (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## crabycowman123 (Oct 3, 2021)

Blinx: The Time Sweeper: Shopping Menu.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## Hanafuda (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## Hanafuda (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## MORSHU8KRTXON (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## VMHoss (Oct 3, 2021)

Helsinki 78-82 - Cruising
(Gran Turismo 5 OST)


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## brickmii82 (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 4, 2021)

5meo


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 4, 2021)

https://soundcloud.app.goo.gl/or5wV


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 5, 2021)

All my life thought that Frankie Valli was the one singing in those scenes.

Turned out to be a completely unknown group for me, called *Sha na na.*


----------



## Minox (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## appleburger (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## JaapDaniels (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## JaapDaniels (Oct 6, 2021)

whoops, meant to attach it to my prvious post.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## plasturion (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## GeekyGuy (Oct 9, 2021)

Just looping it...


----------



## AncientBoi (Oct 9, 2021)

[just a bit horny today. lol  ]


ik, shame on me.


----------



## Rob_Boates (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 10, 2021)

Snip


----------



## draftguy (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## brickmii82 (Oct 10, 2021)

Holy s*** I'm a terrible father


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## D34DL1N3R (Oct 12, 2021)

I'm just going to put this out there. @ClancyDaEnlightened, imo you need a very serious entire music makeover.


----------



## Rob_Boates (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 12, 2021)

D34DL1N3R said:


> I'm just going to put this out there. @ClancyDaEnlightened, imo you need a very serious entire music makeover.




I dont tell you how to live your life dont tell me how to live mine


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## Xalusc (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 568503 (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## D34DL1N3R (Oct 13, 2021)

ClancyDaEnlightened said:


> I dont tell you how to live your life dont tell me how to live mine



I was just teasing you. But I think you already know that.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 568503 (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 568503 (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 568503 (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Dr_Faustus (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 568503 (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 568503 (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## vincentx77 (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 568503 (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 568503 (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 16, 2021)

Listen to Dat funk 
https://soundcloud.app.goo.gl/XHKDd


----------



## Soraiko (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Oct 17, 2021)

(No, I don‘t really like this song, it just keeps spinning in my head…)


----------



## x65943 (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## plasturion (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## freestile (Oct 19, 2021)

This East Coast I think (Maybe NY) not sure, or possibly Canadian emcee that came across my youtube channel and we been collabing. He's pretty dope. He seems to have a vast network of artist he collabs with so that's kinda nice and I"ve already did 2 other unreleased tracks with him so were getting stuff done. Here's the latest we did he dropped on youtube. His last 2 are produced by yours truly.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 19, 2021)

__


----------



## Rob_Boates (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## DinohScene (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## Bethany_Randall (Oct 21, 2021)

Aftermath - The Way You Are | BassBoost | Extended Remix


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## DinohScene (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 23, 2021)

Listen to why did i create this by AnalJohn on #SoundCloud
https://soundcloud.app.goo.gl/FnUgr


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## WG481 (Oct 23, 2021)

https://www.facebook.com/pmusicbx/videos/jika-net-tanaka-persona-super-live-2015/888572361222867/


----------



## Metal64 (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 23, 2021)

Probably haven't heard this ear worm in over a decade but it popped into my head this morning and I managed to find it.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## Metal64 (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## plasturion (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## SG854 (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## AncientBoi (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## D34DL1N3R (Oct 28, 2021)

@ClancyDaEnlightened  Where do you live? I'm going to come burn your entire music library to ashes.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## BORTZ (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## XDel (Oct 29, 2021)

[Intro]
New world
New world
New world
New world

[Verse 1]
When the sharpest vibration
Saves you from obliteration
The intelligence of your bed reacts
Covering you head to toe with an air-filled sack

[Chorus]
When the lines blur every boy and girl
How we gonna make it in this brave new world?
Love for one another
New world
Love for one another
New world

[Verse 2]
When you wanna find some isolation
But the tracker you got from vaccination (Keeps playing)
Keeps playing "You'll Never Walk Alone" (Over and over)
They're always listening, especially on the phone

[Chorus]
When the lines blur every boy and girl
How we gonna make it in this brave new world?
Love for one another
New world
Love for one another
New world

[Interlude]
Wait a minute
New world

[Verse 3]
Did you hear about the new pill? It feels like sex
Guaranteed to thrill with no ill side-effects
A pill that will stop the wrinkles, a pill that will stop the pain
A pill that will make a baby never seek political gain
What's it all for when you can alter biology?
Who or what, then my friend, will you and I be?
Who or what, then my friend, will you and I be?

[Verse 4]
When the sharpest vibration
Saves you from obliteration
When the melting pot stirs, how you going to take it?
When you can't tell him from her, how you going to fake it?

[Chorus]
Ooh, when the lines blur every boy and girl
How we gonna make it in this brave new world?
Love for one another
New world, ooh
Love for one another
(Take it, fake it)
Love for one another
New world
New world


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## Nikster31 (Oct 29, 2021)

1:08:43


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## vincentx77 (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## XDel (Oct 30, 2021)

Oddly enough, my link from the other day became broken, and all the lyrics vanished. How strange...


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Oct 31, 2021)

__


----------



## Rob_Boates (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## Veho (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## DinohScene (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## SG854 (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## plasturion (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## plasturion (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 4, 2021)

Man who does the web coding, should pay someone to do it, but the staff supposedly doesn't get paid , so you get what you pay for it seems


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## blue-moon (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## rantex92 (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## rantex92 (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## plasturion (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## rantex92 (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## peterhend (Nov 6, 2021)

Right now I'm listening to a Shawn Mendes song
Treat You Better. I adore this performer.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## Hanafuda (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 8, 2021)

https://soundcloud.app.goo.gl/YTDyR


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 8, 2021)

https://soundcloud.app.goo.gl/z48Rc


----------



## XDel (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Nov 8, 2021)

warning: feedback loops


----------



## draftguy (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## MadonnaProject (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## rantex92 (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## Soraiko (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## TheSpearGuy (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## D34DL1N3R (Nov 9, 2021)

@The Catboy I'm really loving both of the new tracks. Can't wait for the album. Loud Live Love was mostly a big stinker imo, compared to all of their others.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## pubert09 (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## plasturion (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 9, 2021)

@Alexander1970 how awesome is this


----------



## Glyptofane (Nov 9, 2021)

I've been going back to this one the past couple of days. He has some other good Golden Sun arrangements too.


>


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## Deinexim (Nov 10, 2021)

I am listening to Mr. Jones by Counting Crows. I wasn't fully convinced by it when I first heard it, but it's grown on me.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## jimkage (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## brickmii82 (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 11, 2021)

We'll try to stay serene and calm....when "Florida man" gets the bomb


----------



## jos010 (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## plasturion (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## MightyJAK (Nov 14, 2021)

I just AAAed this song on beatmaniaIIDX Ultimate Mobile, and now it's stuck in my head.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## D34DL1N3R (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## plasturion (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## SG854 (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## AsPika2219 (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## Ricken (Nov 16, 2021)

This thread really makes me notice how my music tastes are growing
I love it


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## vincentx77 (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## Sheimi (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## SG854 (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 17, 2021)

Just cause I'm feeling sad for myself. Sorry guys.


----------



## Rob_Boates (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## kristianity77 (Nov 18, 2021)

Going to see these next week, cant wait!


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Nov 19, 2021)

(the eighties)


----------



## draftguy (Nov 19, 2021)

(the nineties)


----------



## draftguy (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## XDel (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## Dr_Faustus (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## CloudStrife1901 (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## Pixel64 (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## SG854 (Nov 20, 2021)

Pixel64 said:


>



I can see your a big loona fan from the Hi High Avatar of Heejin jumping


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## rantex92 (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## Pixel64 (Nov 21, 2021)

SG854 said:


> I can see your a big loona fan from the Hi High Avatar of Heejin jumping



Yep! They have almost never released a bad song imo


----------



## Rob_Boates (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## SG854 (Nov 21, 2021)

Pixel64 said:


> Yep! They have almost never released a bad song imo


There's Voice and there's Star. I'm more of a Star person but both are good.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 21, 2021)

Shit Thanksgiving is almost here gotta get ready for Christmas


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## Pixel64 (Nov 22, 2021)

SG854 said:


> There's Voice and there's Star. I'm more of a Star person but both are good.



I'm the same; the "seumyeowa" in Voice is really off-putting to me after hearing Star. My favorite part of Star is Jinsoul saying "fight it, I do" because it sounds like "fuck it, I do" 
Currently listening to


----------



## SG854 (Nov 22, 2021)

Pixel64 said:


> I'm the same; the "seumyeowa" in Voice is really off-putting to me after hearing Star. My favorite part of Star is Jinsoul saying "fight it, I do" because it sounds like "fuck it, I do"
> Currently listening to



I love Yves pronunciation of Loose. 

Digipedi does alot of their music videos and they have amazing cinematography. They also done a bunch of Dreamcatcher's MV's with great filmmaking aswell. 


I remember when Automatic first came out. I had it on repeat. I actually listened to it again last week.


----------



## tsujirii (Nov 22, 2021)

Just discovered Gareth.T yesterday (thanks to Youtube's suggestions) and can't stop listening and recommending this song to others:
Gareth T - Boyfriend Material
Really great song that captures people sick of modern dating, lol.


----------



## Pixel64 (Nov 22, 2021)

SG854 said:


> I love Yves pronunciation of Loose.
> 
> Digipedi does alot of their music videos and they have amazing cinematography. They also done a bunch of Dreamcatcher's MV's with great filmmaking aswell.
> 
> ...



I can definitely tell that they are talented; Loona's MVs are so pleasing to watch. Chase Me was also a great video, didn't know Digipedi produced that one


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 22, 2021)

Sounds like Mark fuckerberg


----------



## draftguy (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## JaapDaniels (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## Pixel64 (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## Pixel64 (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## XDel (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 26, 2021)

**


----------



## Pixel64 (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 26, 2021)

**


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 27, 2021)

Use Headphones at max volume


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 27, 2021)

Aside this "Situation" in the World,please do not forget,Sunday,November 28th begins the "Adventzeit" (Advent Time)....


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 27, 2021)

Man the sfx reminds me of lsd


----------



## draftguy (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## Pixel64 (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## XDel (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## Jessa (Nov 29, 2021)

Dion theme from LineAge2


----------



## Rob_Boates (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## XDel (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## freestile (Dec 4, 2021)

FinalEyez has collabed with another rapper over two tracks I produced, but this one is cool. Its def got a different vibe to it. Like a country twangy acoustic hiphop vibe but it works. Dare I say Sublime ish? Not sure but its kinda dope.


----------



## XDel (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## TheSpearGuy (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## TheSpearGuy (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## AncientBoi (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## JaapDaniels (Dec 5, 2021)

Or in my language, as close as can be... more like flemish:


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## MightyJAK (Dec 8, 2021)

It costs $1.05


----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 8, 2021)

You know... that song your mom sings while making love!


----------



## draftguy (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 545975 (Dec 8, 2021)

Hello, and good day!  May still be on topic:  I am wanting to share here about the last song that I have listened at;  one may, on the video featured in the web page that the next hyperlink leads at:


----------



## rantex92 (Dec 9, 2021)

cliffracer fly♥


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## 77Urmel77 (Dec 10, 2021)

https://www.rsh.de/musik/streams/rsh-live#


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## AncientBoi (Dec 11, 2021)

in honor of my BF's passing, I'm listening to:


----------



## AncientBoi (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## schaemarc (Dec 12, 2021)

Dotan "Numb"


----------



## draftguy (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## rantex92 (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## Lavaimp (Dec 16, 2021)

The lyrics are pretty dark but  the song itself is catchy and i love the hell out of the artstyle


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## plasturion (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## Minox (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## DinohScene (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## susi91 (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## bazamuffin (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## D34DL1N3R (Dec 19, 2021)

bazamuffin said:


>




Numanoid here. Except I don't care for anything he released from 81-92, but love everything before and after.


----------



## bazamuffin (Dec 19, 2021)

D34DL1N3R said:


> Numanoid here. Except I don't care for anything he released from 81-92, but love everything before and after.


I'd say My Name Is Ruin is one of his best pieces. True to his synth/indsutrial roots.  Badass tune


----------



## Rob_Boates (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## D34DL1N3R (Dec 19, 2021)

bazamuffin said:


> I'd say My Name Is Ruin is one of his best pieces. True to his synth/indsutrial roots.  Badass tune



I think this version of that song has a stronger chorus.


----------



## AncientBoi (Dec 19, 2021)

Not WHAM I tell you.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 22, 2021)

19 years ago today the world lost one of the most talented singer/song writers to have ever lived.  From his first band The 101ers to the worldwide success with the Clash and then to the little known but absolute awesomeness of The Latino Rockabilly War and then to once again to huge success with The Mescaleros everything he was a part of was amazing. So today I say as I do every year on this day RIP Joe Strummer and thank you for everything you did in the music business.


----------



## TerminatorZXY (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## rimoJO (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Dec 24, 2021)

Probably Cuba?
Don't know, but I keep finding these obscure 90's tunes.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## vincentx77 (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 545975 (Dec 28, 2021)

King of the pentatonic scales!  King of the Surf Guitar by Dick Dale and his Del-tones features particularly nice guitar licks! =w=  Thank you for sharing about this neat song, Spring!


----------



## Spring_Spring (Dec 28, 2021)

Sharwil said:


> King of the pentatonic scales!  King of the Surf Guitar by Dick Dale features particularly nice guitar licks! =w=  Thank you for sharing about this neat song, Spring!


Thank you too! 

The shortness and simplicity of this 1960's music is striking to me sometimes :3 The guitar and drum parts may be advanced to play, but they are put in such a simple structure, its pretty cool :3


----------



## draftguy (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 545975 (Jan 1, 2022)

May music tracks differimg from featuring singing be on topic, I am wanting to share with you aboit a music track that has been playing in my mind recently, after listenimg to;  one may listen at, on the video that is featured on the web page that the next hyperlink leads at!


----------



## Rob_Boates (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## Sheimi (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 545975 (Jan 2, 2022)

Might fit the topic of this thread;  I am wanting to share with you about the latest music track that I have listened at, and one that I am think about as my favorite music piece yet!  One may listen at, via the web page that the next hyperlink leads to:


----------



## Rob_Boates (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## freestile (Jan 4, 2022)

Connected with some West Coast Cali Emcees and we just put this out. Sounding dope.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## PSXCraver (Jan 6, 2022)

*Angel Dust - Bleed

Angel Dust* is a German band back somewhere in the 80's.
I loved this song so much that, I would end up figuring out how to play the guitar, bass and drums for this.


----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## plasturion (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## Dr_Faustus (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## PSXCraver (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## plasturion (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## PSXCraver (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Jan 14, 2022)

I have probably posted this one once before, but its pretty good


----------



## draftguy (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## freestile (Jan 14, 2022)

Me on the beat. I probably hit a classic hiphop sound. My boy Eyerap is getting down to alot of these beats I been sending him.. I would say this is like old school/classic. Maybe triphop. Not sure. These guys are really good emcees.
I'm feeling it.


----------



## Rob_Boates (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## bazamuffin (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## plasturion (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## Lv44ES_Burner (Jan 21, 2022)

In memory of his passing. Rest in peace, Meat Loaf. You're up there with James now.


----------



## plasturion (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## ChibiMofo (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Jan 24, 2022)

(double post)


----------



## draftguy (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## plasturion (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## XDel (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## KokoseiJ (Jan 29, 2022)

Amazing tune, istg this guy is a genius


----------



## Rob_Boates (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## DinohScene (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## nowhere2hide (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## nowhere2hide (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## JackTheFroster (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## Caleck (Feb 1, 2022)

Time for the judgement of my musical tastes


----------



## Hanafuda (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Feb 5, 2022)

Hanafuda said:


>



.. Funky!


----------



## XDel (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## Minox (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Feb 10, 2022)

-


----------



## AncientBoi (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Feb 10, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


>



That entire album (Sticky Fingers) is gold, same as LiB. Glad to see a fellow RS fan over here


----------



## Hanafuda (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## PSXCraver (Feb 16, 2022)

Truth is; I have played this live on guitar  over 2 years ago. And I just couldn't seem to not think for this one and then listened to it, good old days!


----------



## Minox (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## plasturion (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## plasturion (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## shaunj66 (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## TomRiddle (Feb 17, 2022)

I am listening to this



Solid song, but in general I just love listening to music.


----------



## Hanafuda (Feb 17, 2022)

@CoolMe did you already know LKJ (Linton Kwesi Johnson), or was that post above your first time? 

I saw him live in a large club in Tokyo in 1992 (or 93?), was a great night but the ganja is mighty scarce in Japan. Or was then anyway. So spent the whole show wishing I had some lol.

Here's another great album from back in those days.


----------



## Hanafuda (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## Hanafuda (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## rantex92 (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Feb 18, 2022)

Hanafuda said:


> @CoolMe did you already know LKJ (Linton Kwesi Johnson), or was that post above your first time?
> 
> I saw him live in a large club in Tokyo in 1992 (or 93?), was a great night but the ganja is mighty scarce in Japan. Or was then anyway. So spent the whole show wishing I had some lol.
> 
> Here's another great album from back in those days.



New to me.. i always appreciate & love discovering new old stuff that i didn't know about, even for a Dub fan..


----------



## XDel (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## Hanafuda (Feb 18, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> New to me.. i always appreciate & love discovering new old stuff that i didn't know about, even for a Dub fan..



Here's another one for ya
 

Also go over to yt and search "scientist dub" and/or "professor dub" and prepare for the tsunami


----------



## CoolMe (Feb 18, 2022)

Hanafuda said:


> Here's another one for ya
> 
> 
> Also go over to yt and search "scientist dub" and/or "professor dub" and prepare for the tsunami



Oh, but i'm familiar with Scientist. Here's another classic by the Black Uhuru, though the disc version sounds better, couldn't find it on YT..


----------



## Rob_Boates (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## Deathwing Zero (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## subcon959 (Mar 2, 2022)

Probably the best era of the planet so far?


----------



## Veho (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## Dr_Faustus (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## Tweaker_Modding (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## blakeana (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## XDel (Mar 11, 2022)

This track is banned from Youtube so here is a rumble link:

https://rumble.com/vx2dip-the-alchemist-vs-emerald-robinson-and-doctor-malone.html


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 11, 2022)

Wait.. I'm still lookin for it. Something about FUQ PUTIN! or was that tRUMP [same thing tho]. I forget. Gimme time to find it. LoL


----------



## BaamAlex (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 11, 2022)

BaamAlex said:


>




Video Not Available it says. thanks. LoL


----------



## dekuleon (Mar 11, 2022)

track 12 unknown artist


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## Hanafuda (Mar 13, 2022)

This is for @Alexander1970, and anyone else who can dig it.
If ya don't like this the first time, turn up the volume substantially and try again.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 13, 2022)

Hanafuda said:


> This is for @Alexander1970, and anyone else who can dig it.
> If ya don't like this the first time, turn up the volume substantially and try again.



Thank you,my Friend.


----------



## yulia27 (Mar 18, 2022)

Hi there.  I'm a music lover and I like to listen to different music, depending on my mood.  For me, the most convenient platform is YouTube, because it is multifunctional.  I wonder how much time a day you listen to music?


----------



## annavelichko (Mar 20, 2022)

Recently i`ve been listening to Techno and differend kinds of electronic music. In love with House, but also with classical rock.
Harrison BDP - Dust​Peggy Gou - Starry Night​Only Human​Thats my three favorite compositions for now.
I also find an interesting way to make youtube reccomendations accurate for you, better than spotifay.


----------



## Jasonclarke1986 (Mar 20, 2022)

i have 2 young kids and its a sunday.....


----------



## CoolMe (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Mar 20, 2022)

Hanafuda said:


> This is for @Alexander1970, and anyone else who can dig it.
> If ya don't like this the first time, turn up the volume substantially and try again.



Their latest album is really good, some of the songs are played in this performance. I appreciate the ballsy sound, from the heavy guitar, thumping bass, drums.. And the singer does a great job, they all come off as unrestrained which is a good thing (for punk), and with really nice production values.


----------



## Rob_Boates (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## quesobobbie (Mar 21, 2022)

Limp Bizkit - Break Stuff  i like Arch Enemy, Marilyn Manson, LP,Cradle of Filth, like 2007 again, I remember wearing backpacks and T-shirts with their images:0


----------



## Veho (Mar 21, 2022)

New Rammstein:


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Mar 23, 2022)

I was watching you all.
Didn't see much. 
7.2/10, too much drama.....and tear-water


----------



## draftguy (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## The Catboy (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## TheSpearGuy (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Mar 27, 2022)

@Hanafuda This might up your alley. Their music is influenced by Fela Kuti and his Afrobeat sound.. funky stuff, and they do a good job here in covering his song :>


Here's the studio version:


----------



## Hanafuda (Mar 27, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> @Hanafuda This might up your alley. Their music is influenced by Fela Kuti and his Afrobeat sound.. funky stuff, and they do a good job here in covering his song :>
> 
> 
> Here's the studio version:




Hellyeah! Love it! It's great to see someone is keeping the sound alive.

If they want to do a proper Fela show though, they need the part where the "wives" come out and show off their assets lol.


----------



## CoolMe (Mar 27, 2022)

Hanafuda said:


> If they want to do a proper Fela show though, they need the part where the "wives" come out and show off their assets lol.



.. And they'll sell a buttload of tickets because of it for sure, ha! Wild..


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 27, 2022)

*SNOWBLIND

*


----------



## draftguy (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## Marc_LFD (Mar 31, 2022)

Stopped listening to Hip Hop years ago, but this is a classic. I remember a few years ago I had my driver's exam and was preparing for it and it helped listening to it.


----------



## Elodain (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## Nathan95 (Apr 1, 2022)

heat waves and til you can't , enemy too!


----------



## TheSpearGuy (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## BaamAlex (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## SouzetsuAerir (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## Glyptofane (Apr 8, 2022)

I thought the B-Fighter Kabuto opening theme was laughably generic and cookie cutter when I first heard it, but now I'm hooked!


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Apr 9, 2022)

What a great day to be sad.


----------



## ChicoManu (Apr 9, 2022)

Tom's Diner <<333


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Apr 9, 2022)

.. He's hacking and whacking and smacking..


----------



## MeitanteiReborn (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## MeitanteiReborn (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## Degga (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## MeitanteiReborn (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## MeitanteiReborn (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## Degga (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## MeitanteiReborn (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## Degga (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## Takokeshi (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## Degga (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## MaeReeves (Apr 17, 2022)

Imagine dragons - believer


----------



## draftguy (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## prybohdan (Apr 19, 2022)

Metallica 
Nothing Else Matters


----------



## Veho (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## plasturion (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## MeitanteiReborn (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## plasturion (Apr 22, 2022)




----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 22, 2022)

I absolutely bloody love Pluralone they are definitely in my top 3 bands ever. Such a shame nobody really knows who they are. The lead singer/guitarist is ex Peppers guitarist Josh Klinghoffer.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 25, 2022)

Waiting at a car park stinks.


----------



## VashTS (Apr 25, 2022)

woke up with this in my mind


----------



## draftguy (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## DinohScene (Apr 26, 2022)

Scene kidz for life!


----------



## Veho (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## boot3 (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## plasturion (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## rantex92 (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Apr 30, 2022)

What on earth am I feeling today?


----------



## Veho (May 1, 2022)




----------



## howlins (May 1, 2022)

one of my favorite songs


----------



## rantex92 (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Veho (May 2, 2022)




----------



## britain4 (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Rob_Boates (May 2, 2022)

this is the music that i imagine plays at the end of your life


----------



## Dr_Faustus (May 2, 2022)




----------



## shaunj66 (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Veho (May 3, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (May 3, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Dudumendes (May 6, 2022)

Rammstein - Bück Dich


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 6, 2022)

Dudumendes said:


> Rammstein - Bück Dich


Yeah... don't do this, lol.


----------



## draftguy (May 8, 2022)




----------



## plasturion (May 8, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (May 10, 2022)




----------



## brickmii82 (May 11, 2022)




----------



## Rob_Boates (May 11, 2022)




----------



## Lostbhoy (May 11, 2022)

draftguy said:


>



Acoustic version from Deadpool is beautiful!!

Lovin this for a while now and it seems to have gained recent attention...


----------



## MeitanteiReborn (May 12, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (May 12, 2022)




----------



## Creamu (May 12, 2022)




----------



## freestile (May 13, 2022)

This was actually unexpected but one of the emcees I collab with just did a track with Copywrite. Copywrite is probably the most notable rapper that I,ve got on track. If you listened to underground hip-hop from about 1999-2005 was when he really came up. He was signed to Eastern Conference back then which was pretty decently known amongst the underground hip-hop communities. They went under around 2006 , and I really hadn,t kept up with Copy for some years, but now this came out. Hehe... Show it some love. Kinda did a Wu-Tang/Jedi Mind tricks thing on the beat so it's kinda hard ya know. Run it up, throw a like, listen to it, etc, etc. Hehe Right on. Thanks. Hehe.


----------



## Creamu (May 13, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (May 13, 2022)

So you're the Bee Gees man huh..


----------



## MeitanteiReborn (May 13, 2022)




----------



## Dark_Phoras (May 15, 2022)

@Veho


----------



## AncientBoi (May 15, 2022)

You mean I have to listen to the song? Omg.


----------



## Dark_Phoras (May 15, 2022)

@AncientBoi the video is essential. You can always dance along.


----------



## AncientBoi (May 15, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> @AncientBoi the video is essential. You can always dance along.



OK





Looks great. Especially when it's "Unavailable".


----------



## Dark_Phoras (May 15, 2022)

@AncientBoi it's regionlocked, in the US it's on wherever NBCUniversal streams. "Slomo" by Chanel, the spanish contestants in Eurovision Song Contest 2022.


----------



## LegoAnakin (May 15, 2022)




----------



## rantex92 (May 18, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (May 18, 2022)




----------



## rantex92 (May 18, 2022)




----------



## Rob_Boates (May 18, 2022)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (May 18, 2022)

So, do I listen to Animals As Leaders? Only when I listen to Polyphia.

Still enjoy


----------



## Veho (May 20, 2022)




----------



## plasturion (May 20, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (May 20, 2022)




----------



## plasturion (May 21, 2022)




----------



## MeitanteiReborn (May 21, 2022)




----------



## plasturion (May 21, 2022)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (May 22, 2022)

I can't really be mad.....we get 



Spoiler: this






...eventually.

Fun stuff, 2 Mello made the music in 



Spoiler: 2064:ROM


----------



## J-Lin (May 22, 2022)

2NE1 - Scream


----------



## draftguy (May 23, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (May 23, 2022)




----------



## rantex92 (May 23, 2022)




----------



## GregBjorg (May 24, 2022)

AnnenMayKantereit
It's an awesome band from Germany


----------



## Veho (May 25, 2022)




----------



## Dark_Phoras (May 29, 2022)




----------



## Korozin (May 29, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (May 31, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## DinohScene (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## freestile (Jun 4, 2022)

Not really a song, but I been producing for all these rappers, so just thought I'd break out some of my freestyles from the Vault. Show your boy some love. Raw, raw as there all phonetaps, but nevertheless at least you guys can hear some lyrical from yours truly. Hehe... So busy today I'll have to get to the comments later tonight, but run it up.


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## almi05 (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## Ricken (Jun 12, 2022)

I have been looping this for the last couple weeks singlehandedly and I have no regrets


----------



## draftguy (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## Minox (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jun 14, 2022)

Can't find just this bit on Youtube so I'm posting the i-am-gurr link:

https://i.imgur.com/zmiPe92.mp4

Friggin catchy. 
Might just learn the whole name like this, like I did with supercalafragalisticexpialadoshus.


----------



## Hanafuda (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## plasturion (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## Tweaker_Modding (Jun 17, 2022)

this is my favourite song rn


----------



## draftguy (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## Hanafuda (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## impeeza (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## Elodain (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Jun 25, 2022)

(and the original version)


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jun 26, 2022)

I heard you didn't like that Sonic Origins music.

Beer you go.


----------



## XDel (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## XanthosAlexander (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## SG854 (Jun 26, 2022)

Batman the Musical


----------



## draftguy (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jun 26, 2022)

Aim to be like this guy today.


----------



## plasturion (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## AnnaSokolski (Jun 28, 2022)

I really like Billie Eilish, as she sings really delightfully, so I have her tracks on constant listening now.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jun 29, 2022)

Gdrr gdrr gdrrr shoot 'em in the dick; it's not lethal.,..if its small


----------



## draftguy (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## sadorange (Jun 30, 2022)

Rape me(Nirvana)


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 1, 2022)

Spoiler: jojoke spoilers (from Stone Ocean)








Now, we're seeing the future while we see the future, while it was in the past, in the past; give me my fucking present.


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 1, 2022)

@AncientBoi


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## Maximumbeans (Jul 1, 2022)

Mentally, I'm listening to this. It won't get out. HELP ME.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jul 1, 2022)

Maximumbeans said:


> Mentally, I'm listening to this. It won't get out. HELP ME.



YAAAY!! Now i will be for the rest of the day..... TUUUUNE!!


----------



## Maximumbeans (Jul 1, 2022)

Lostbhoy said:


> YAAAY!! Now i will be for the rest of the day..... TUUUUNE!!


Happy to help mate!


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 1, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> @AncientBoi




Nice. Whatever it was. n Good morning.


----------



## CoolMe (Jul 1, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Nice. Whatever it was. n Good morning.
> 
> View attachment 316061


*Edited 
Here's another (listen with headphones preferably) :


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 1, 2022)

The epitome of, "Take your time, but hurry the fuck up."


----------



## draftguy (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 2, 2022)

One of those days..


----------



## freestile (Jul 2, 2022)

Stevie goes in at the 1:00 mark.


----------



## XDel (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## DinohScene (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 4, 2022)

Will the remix be a SNES cart? 
I'm hoping OGB cart.


----------



## Veho (Jul 5, 2022)

I found out that this song was banned in several US radio markets, because "it was feared that the piece's harsh sound glorified juvenile delinquency". The record is the only instrumental single ever banned from radio in the United States. So I gave it a listen and... _absolutely scandalous_. I shall misbehave at the malt shop later.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 5, 2022)

Spoiler: and this as BGM








-----

If you look 



Spoiler: you'll be offended by my thought. Don't click if you can't handle anything above TV-MA



it looks like that "monster" is a metal alien penis with a zappy/shooty condom ring...nod to the penis mod?


----------



## XDel (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## XDel (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Jul 6, 2022)

This counts as music, he spends 75% of the time playing and 50% singing.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 6, 2022)

It's the visuals, but I can see how you can feel the bass.....Ecco needs to be a playable character in the next Tekken/Dead Or Alive, because fins and bottle noses are the ultimate fighting weapon-combo.


----------



## draftguy (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## CarlosBrown (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 8, 2022)

You've been end/credit'd


----------



## draftguy (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Tempesto (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Marinet (Jul 11, 2022)

Hi! I like this song Here Comes a Thought
 - Steven Universe 
_*. *_But i can`t write link, becouse I`m new member((


----------



## Marinet (Jul 11, 2022)

Xenon Hacks said:


>



WOW! Nice sund for my playlist for workout. Tnk


----------



## ElLelos (Jul 11, 2022)

Rock on!!


----------



## draftguy (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Crunkbstrds (Jul 11, 2022)

Good old German Punk


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 11, 2022)

* X*


It k i n d a works.

Jhon P's Dream Caddy?


----------



## JaapDaniels (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 12, 2022)

I let my legumes hang.


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jul 14, 2022)

Stay cool, western Europe


----------



## draftguy (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 16, 2022)

Spoiler: Hey!



Remember that time you got possessed by an ancient evil spirit from Mesopotamia?
Good luck reincarnating, heartless bastard.


----------



## Hanafuda (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## DEMONGreninjaPG (Jul 16, 2022)

luke bryan coutry girl


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 17, 2022)

I came for the visuals, but stayed because it'll be an anime ending before 2023.

lolmydadworkx4satanandlitrpedmymomandimthechild.4kvpkg


----------



## XDel (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## twako (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 19, 2022)

I mean, sure, it could be you, but if that's true, then what's in it for me? That's just how it works.....what? Do you think you're an exception? Some sort of anomaly?
.......
...
Unique, just like everyone 



Spoiler: else.


----------



## sammikins_th3_kiddy (Jul 19, 2022)

https://song.link/i/522885778


----------



## draftguy (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 19, 2022)

With_Teeth was NIN's best album as long as you don't count Hesitation Marks and Bad Witch.


----------



## plasturion (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 22, 2022)

Back in 2000.
Can't belive I forgot about this one.
Now, it looks like those old 70's videos, all blurry and shit.


----------



## moronic (Jul 22, 2022)

i love you til the record stops, the record stops!


----------



## aoikurayami (Jul 22, 2022)

Let the flames begin


----------



## aoikurayami (Jul 22, 2022)

Lain's theme


----------



## draftguy (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 24, 2022)

I guess the sky is the limit, unless it isn't if you're learning something new everyday.


----------



## terebee (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## Glyptofane (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## godreborn (Jul 24, 2022)

not currently, but while going to my doctor's appointment a couple days ago:


----------



## plasturion (Jul 24, 2022)

Started to watch this anime lately due to Mediaset promotion, but it's aah so nice, I like the story and drawing style. Song is quite relaxing.


----------



## draftguy (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## aoikurayami (Jul 26, 2022)

Fighting4Freedom - TWEWY


----------



## draftguy (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## aoikurayami (Jul 27, 2022)

Space Bound - Recovery (Eminem)


----------



## x65943 (Jul 28, 2022)

I don't even know what to call this genre but it's beautiful


----------



## Ricken (Jul 28, 2022)

My favorite one minute twelve second fever dream


----------



## SG854 (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## aoikurayami (Jul 28, 2022)

*SHAUN feat. Conor Maynard - Way Back Home (Lyrics) Sam Feldt Edit*


----------



## Flame (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jul 29, 2022)

If you couldn't hear "Dilemma"...go listen to 



Spoiler: Dilemma


----------



## plasturion (Jul 29, 2022)

I'm gonna sing it all day XD


----------



## aoikurayami (Jul 29, 2022)

*Megaman 2 OST ReArranged ～ Dr.WILY STAGE 1-2 (Omoide wa Okkusenman!) ReArranged*


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## Sylx3 (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## aoikurayami (Jul 29, 2022)

I can't stay mad at you - HAVEN


----------



## draftguy (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## plasturion (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## imgtr (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## BoxBoy7999 (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## CraddaPoosta (Jul 30, 2022)

Harold Weinstein - I'm Sucking My Own Dick And Dying


----------



## plasturion (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## plasturion (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## The Catboy (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## freestile (Aug 2, 2022)

Smooth kind of old school vibe. I produced the last one for her as well. Def feel what she's doing here.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 2, 2022)

Frontiers mod.


----------



## draftguy (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Aug 2, 2022)

Let's get funky..


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 2, 2022)

Though Imma rough n tumble Grungy, Hard Rock n Rollah Heavy Metalist, I* love this!*


----------



## ILuvGames (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## terebee (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## plasturion (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## Dark_Phoras (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## DinohScene (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 9, 2022)

If Sonic did drugs, this is what he'd listen to.
  How can you prove me wrong?


----------



## KitChan (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 10, 2022)

There's no Luigi here.
Only Dreamu.


----------



## Ricken (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## MeitanteiReborn (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 11, 2022)

Speaks for itself.


----------



## Veho (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Aug 13, 2022)

Maori metal


----------



## davileg (Aug 15, 2022)

I'm at work and wearing Nirvana headphones. All their music is perfect!


----------



## draftguy (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## Hanafuda (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## NateRogers (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## subcon959 (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## Marc_LFD (Aug 26, 2022)

I prefer the music video and uncut lyrics (f* instead of messed up).

The first time I heard this song I must have been a teenager and years later it's still one that I always remember.

Here's one that's similar:



It's s Country song, but the guy looks pretty stupid with the cowboy hat and that jacket. I guess it's his style.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## DaFixer (Aug 28, 2022)

Spring_Spring said:


>



Very nice song and video clip, I think that black and white shots where made by Anton Corbijn.
Anton Corbijn is known by his b/w art work, mossly DM and U2.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## DaFixer (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## Glyptofane (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## plasturion (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## Lavaimp (Sep 3, 2022)

and bc the playback on other sites has been disabled shit is a thing
idk. it's drakengard 1's ending b (exhausted)


----------



## draftguy (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## elpapadelospollitos (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## plasturion (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## Glyptofane (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## Ricken (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## plasturion (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## Spring_Spring (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 17, 2022)

Ah! Christmas of 1999/2000  Zelda Ocarina of Time was still relatively new, and this was blasting on the radio while trying to firure out the Water Temple.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 17, 2022)

A huge fan of Late Night Alumni since '08


----------



## draftguy (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## nolann (Sep 20, 2022)

2NE1 - Scream


----------



## DaFixer (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## ElLelos (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## Ricken (Sep 24, 2022)

I had a lot of fun with this one


----------



## DaFixer (Sep 24, 2022)

Good old Heideroosjes, a Dutch punk band that I played allot in my younger years.


----------



## mr_switch (Sep 25, 2022)

Never gets old


----------



## DaFixer (Sep 25, 2022)

A album with only 2 songs, first song takes almost 17 min, after 7 min it get wild


----------



## nxwing (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## ElLelos (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## Glyptofane (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Sep 28, 2022)

I've been looking for this song for YEARS. 



One down. Few more to go.


----------



## Foxy26 (Sep 28, 2022)

As I was choosing a song to share with you, I noticed how long my playlist is. Have you ever thought about the length of your playlist? I began to monitor the internet looking for a solution to this problem. And since technology has been around, I found a special YouTube Playlist Length Calculator extension.
Right now I'm listening to Rag'n'Bone Man - Human


----------



## draftguy (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Oct 1, 2022)

(soundeffects.)


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 1, 2022)

DaFixer said:


> A album with only 2 songs, first song takes almost 17 min, after 7 min it get wild



Essential Ambient/Krautrock/early electronic music. I would also recommend listening to _Rubycon_ and _Phaedra_ if you liked this one (if you haven't already), they have a similar sound..


----------



## elpapadelospollitos (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## DaFixer (Oct 1, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Essential Ambient/Krautrock/early electronic music. I would also recommend listening to _Rubycon_ and _Phaedra_ if you liked this one (if you haven't already), they have a similar sound..


I have Rubycon, that is also a nice one, I will try out Phaedra.
Thanks for the tip


----------



## Dzhizus (Oct 6, 2022)

Massive Attack - Paradise Circus


----------



## DaFixer (Oct 6, 2022)

In my opinion the best version off the song, I got them on very good live in pompeii boot leg cd's.


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 6, 2022)

DaFixer said:


> In my opinion the best version off the song, I got them on very good live in pompeii boot leg cd's.



Was literally just listening to the album yesterday. Always a sensational experience.. 
FYI, the Director's Cut DVD had the best mix & sound. You can find the iso files floating around on the internet..


----------



## DaFixer (Oct 6, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Was literally just listening to the album yesterday. Always a sensational experience..
> FYI, the Director's Cut DVD had the best mix & sound. You can find the iso files floating around on the internet..


I have a wide taste off music 
But mosly I listen to rock music from the 60/70's. This is also a gem, but don't go for this release but look for Fleetwood Mac - Dead Bust Blues (The Warehouse, New Orleans, 1970) bootleg.


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 6, 2022)

DaFixer said:


> This is also a gem, but don't go for this release but look for Fleetwood Mac - Dead Bust Blues (The Warehouse, New Orleans, 1970) bootleg.


New to me, the bootleg album i mean. How's the sound quality? I hope it's at least listenable, and this is post Peter Green era FM since it's recorded in '70?


----------



## AncientBoi (Oct 6, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> New to me, the bootleg album i mean. How's the sound quality? I hope it's at least listenable, and this is post Peter Green era FM since it's recorded in '70?



The Chain is what gets my heart


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 6, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> New to me, the bootleg album i mean. How's the sound quality? I hope it's at least listenable, and this is post Peter Green era FM since it's recorded in '70?


On that note, _Kiln House_ is always a nice (and relaxing) album to get back to, very underrated imo.


----------



## DaFixer (Oct 6, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> New to me, the bootleg album i mean. How's the sound quality? I hope it's at least listenable, and this is post Peter Green era FM since it's recorded in '70?


It's a soundboard recorded by Grateful Dead soundman so far I know.
Edit:
This is form the same bootleg, best version off the song if you ask me.


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 6, 2022)

DaFixer said:


> It's a soundboard recorded by Grateful Dead soundman so far I know.


So it has a chance of sounding decent. Will check it out later. Thanks!


----------



## DaFixer (Oct 6, 2022)

Some rock from my country, the intro is very nice.


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 6, 2022)

DaFixer said:


> Some rock from my country, the intro is very nice.



_Moontan_ is a classic. Haven't heard any of their albums though..


----------



## rushjurassicparkfly (Oct 7, 2022)

The Mars Volta - Ilyena 
Catchy AF


----------



## DaFixer (Oct 7, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> _Moontan_ is a classic. Haven't heard any of their albums though..


True but Cut, Face it and The Naked Truth 1/2 are also very good.
Golden Earring where very good at playing live, Barry Hay have so powerfull voice.

This one is good and video clip is so cheesy, made by famous Dutch film director Dick Maas (yes that is his name)


----------



## elpapadelospollitos (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## plasturion (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Oct 13, 2022)

This actually happened for real.


----------



## rushjurassicparkfly (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## Ricken (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## _47iscool (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Oct 16, 2022)

Listen around 0:29-0:41--SMT VI; prove me wrong.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 16, 2022)

the sound of internal screaming with the fear of existential dread

oh! I mean listening to Jack Bros Stage 4 on loop while I work on my YouTube


----------



## CoolMe (Oct 16, 2022)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> the sound of internal screaming with the fear of existential dread
> 
> oh! I mean listening to Jack Bros Stage 4 on loop while I work on my YouTube



There's a thread dedicated to video game music. Of course you're welcome to post in both..


----------



## elpapadelospollitos (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## andyrolling (Oct 18, 2022)

Mindfields - the Prodigy


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Oct 18, 2022)

Slow it down or speed it up....techno, lo-fi, ____core...wow.
The Lil' Yachty Pizza lines is............


----------



## Mariposa (Oct 18, 2022)

i normally don't like dutch songs but froukje's songs are amazing


----------



## Luke94 (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## Minox (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## Luke94 (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## plasturion (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## DaFixer (Oct 19, 2022)

Mariposa said:


> i normally don't like dutch songs but froukje's songs are amazing



Dutch: Klinkt wel grappig, lekkere beat.
Misschien is dit ook wat voor jouw 
English: Sound funny, nice beat.
Maybe you also like this 
Funny detail, the ice rink in the videoclip is from my home town.
As a kid I come to this to learn to ice skating.


----------



## Luke94 (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Oct 19, 2022)

Does it count when you got a song constantly playing inside your head?


----------



## Luke94 (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Oct 20, 2022)

Should be the theme song of the blogs


----------



## elpapadelospollitos (Oct 20, 2022)

*MY SMILE IS STUCK I CANNOT GO BACK TO YOUR FROWNLAND*


----------



## DaFixer (Oct 20, 2022)

Bastian is a Dutch producer, he is a fan off the Commodore 64.
You can see and hear it in the videoclip.


----------



## Luke94 (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## DaFixer (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## Amadeus007 (Oct 21, 2022)

You Are Young - Keane


----------



## plasturion (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## rantex92 (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## Mariposa (Oct 24, 2022)

I'm listening to anti hero by taylor swift

Has anyone here listened to her new album yet?


----------



## Luke94 (Oct 24, 2022)

It reminds me of Jazz Jackrabbit 1 Extra Life/Level Clear and Sugar Rush in Jazz Jackrabbit 2 videogame series of entertainment industry.

One of former Sonic the Hedgehog influencers.


----------



## Veho (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## Luke94 (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Oct 26, 2022)

This is how far away I was from you last week; the new Sonic OST is essentially @1:50

and the joke is they wanted  to vandalize it by playing hard rock with a soft message to play 2002 emo rock to fuck your bed into ruins.

[Its almst time]
took  a week.... yeah.


----------



## plasturion (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## Luke94 (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## Tiduran (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## Luke94 (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## Hanafuda (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## Luke94 (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## Luke94 (Oct 30, 2022)

Was that Willem Dafoe speaking in russian language?


----------



## kineticUk (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## Luke94 (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## franciscomaianunes (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## Luke94 (Oct 30, 2022)

Oh that lovely Eva Earlong boobies.
While listening to relaxing sounds of her feminine body while listening to her footsteps.

She was created by one of former Sega Technical Institute employees Michael Kosaka and Christopher Senn.


----------



## AncientBoi (Oct 30, 2022)

I took this song to heart when it first came out. And still dunno why. LoL


----------



## Luke94 (Oct 30, 2022)

Sonic the Hedgehog a'la Looney Tunes Space Jam internet memes.


----------



## draftguy (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 1, 2022)

Still one of the most beautiful psy tracks of all time.


----------



## plasturion (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## Maximumbeans (Nov 3, 2022)

Mariposa said:


> I'm listening to anti hero by taylor swift
> 
> Has anyone here listened to her new album yet?


My favourite from the album. I don't listen to her myself as such, but my wife is a massive fan.

Lavender Haze, Anti Hero, and Karma are probably my top three.


----------



## Hanafuda (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## SG854 (Nov 3, 2022)

Hanafuda said:


>


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Nov 3, 2022)

@Hanafuda 
where's the wu-tang X beatles??? 

Obvs cool you gave the LZ X WT


but I wanna cry.


ILU's, but we're dead.
I can't even warn you about flipper...owel.
Next, can you imagine--post it...or don't...'eva/.


----------



## Hanafuda (Nov 4, 2022)

shaunj66 said:


> Still one of the most beautiful psy tracks of all time.




Ott? Nostalgia overload.


----------



## Luke94 (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Hanafuda (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## H1B1Esquire (Nov 5, 2022)

ILI wen a plan cumz 2get her.....imagine if Tesla was E1337.

btw
Id have used this 



Spoiler: for music







It kinda works, but the same could be said of anything in 2022.


----------



## Luke94 (Nov 5, 2022)

Symbolically it reminds me of Jazz Jackrabbbit 2: The Secret Files second stage.
As easter egg reference I guess.

Prince was also in original Simpsons and original Animaniacs.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Nov 8, 2022)

She said she wanted to be cool; I told her, "Listen to the sped up version of a song, slowed .075x."


----------



## Minox (Nov 8, 2022)

Pretty cool track, please try to ignore the title :')


----------



## Luke94 (Nov 8, 2022)

In that case it was ION Storm. I guess Square Enix currently owning Deus Ex license.
Epic Games are no longer making such videogame computer music anymore. No more. It looks like they stopped doing it.


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 9, 2022)

Hanafuda said:


>



Blasphemy!
===

Great fall album!


----------



## Luke94 (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## DS1 (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## Luke94 (Nov 9, 2022)

Luke94 said:


>



What was the name of that song in the middle of music audio background? Rave that Bass? Or what?


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Nov 10, 2022)

Minox said:


> ignore the tit



Pretty cool tit-el, when you don't look at the artist.

played at normie speed and its a nip shaker.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 10, 2022)

Last time I heard this one waswhen I was 4/5 years old.
Can remember because i was still in kindergarten.

Found myself singing this one in my mind, suddenly.


----------



## Luke94 (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## elpapadelospollitos (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Veho (Nov 10, 2022)

Post automatically merged: Nov 10, 2022


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Nov 11, 2022)

Gotta tell them, " Plz--we'd be sharing nudes if I was serious"....because 99% of the internet is either:
a guy
a dog
a cat
a guy pretending to be some guy with a bad name

but im good.

obvsitsjokesLeduh./butimstr8
srsly..tf.


----------



## Luke94 (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## Lather (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## Luke94 (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 11, 2022)

*complete silence*


----------



## Luke94 (Nov 11, 2022)

Sonic the Hedgehog and Jazz Jackrabbit videogame history in nutshell.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 11, 2022)

I still remember when this aired on MTV.
Got super confused, thought this was a girl singing like a dude.


----------



## Luke94 (Nov 12, 2022)

Ancient,mythical lost city.


In Streets of Rage 4 they also stop doing such videogame/computer game genre.


----------



## draftguy (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## Luke94 (Nov 12, 2022)

It reminds me of Sonic the Hedgehog/Sonic CD Stardust Speedway US OST in case of Jazz Jackrabbit/Jazz 1 Level Clear.


----------



## draftguy (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## Rob_Boates (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## plasturion (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## s9aW_igtgsi2 (Nov 14, 2022)

RHCP- Californication


----------



## gtaisthebest (Nov 14, 2022)

Rihanna - Lift me up
im obsessed both with the film and with the song


----------



## Veho (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## Luke94 (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 16, 2022)

Old folks, raise your hand!


----------



## PanTheFaun (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## Luke94 (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## plasturion (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## freestile (Nov 17, 2022)

Well I was listening to some random youtube and one of my latest beats ended up in my playlist somehow. lol!!. Cool. I actually hadn't dropped any pure instrumentals for over a year because I started working with a few emcees/rappers. Did this one last week. Def more of a golden era sound. None of that new trap stuff like Drake that the kids like.  This is kind of like a Wu-Tang/Rza beat but in the same aspect I could hear someone like Hieroglyphics/Souls Of Mischeif on it. As for Nu School maybe Coast Contra or even the Wu 2nd Generation or anybody that's just a dope lyricist for that matter. Feel free to listen and drop a like/comment/etc,etc. The slow grind to 1000 subs is coming ever closer. I'm at like 991 or something now so I'm very close. I have those moments where it will stay at a standstill for months so it could still take a while. Nevertheless stop by, take a listen, leave a comment and if you sub and I'll sub back as well. Damn I so want that 1000 subs. Just to be past triple digits and into 4 digits would be nice ya know. Not that that's imporrtant but it's nice to see that number increase.


----------



## draftguy (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## plasturion (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## Luke94 (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## Luke94 (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## EldritchPenumbra (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## martinn (Nov 18, 2022)

Danny Brown - Bruiser Brigad


----------



## plasturion (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## Luke94 (Nov 19, 2022)

Who knows maybe that’s right way to Storm Area 51 with that exception of finding speaking of what if American government confiscated John Titor’s Time Machine.


----------



## elpapadelospollitos (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 20, 2022)

Love the new Pokemon Scarlet/Violet OST.


----------



## draftguy (Nov 20, 2022)

-snip-


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## Luke94 (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## EldritchPenumbra (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## Luke94 (Nov 20, 2022)

Post automatically merged: Nov 21, 2022


He was almost moving like Jazz Jackrabbit.


----------



## plasturion (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Nov 22, 2022)

It's like the small faces but disappointing.


----------



## EldritchPenumbra (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## plasturion (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## DinohScene (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## EldritchPenumbra (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## elpapadelospollitos (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## DinohScene (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## x65943 (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Luke94 (Nov 27, 2022)

Was it rushed up or even lacked of motivation?


----------



## EldritchPenumbra (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## elpapadelospollitos (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## EldritchPenumbra (Nov 27, 2022)

elpapadelospollitos said:


>



All I wanted was a Pepsi!


----------



## Luke94 (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## Minox (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## EldritchPenumbra (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## Ricetomeetyou (Nov 30, 2022)

Daylight by Shinedown


----------



## Marc_LFD (Dec 1, 2022)

Such a good song!

This one goes nicely with it:


----------



## EldritchPenumbra (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## Hanafuda (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## Luke94 (Dec 2, 2022)

It reminds me of Jazz Jackrabbit 3D Castle City.


----------



## JaapDaniels (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## hippy dave (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Hanafuda (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Luke94 (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Hanafuda (Dec 4, 2022)

Post automatically merged: Dec 4, 2022


----------



## realtimesave (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## Luke94 (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## Luke94 (Dec 4, 2022)

Instead of Imp as Jessica Rabbit rather imagine Doomguy's(Stanley Blazkowicz's pet)Daisy the Bunny as Jessica Rabbit.


----------



## draftguy (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## Luke94 (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Dec 4, 2022)

i love jam tarts


----------



## Luke94 (Dec 4, 2022)

It sounds like remix of Jazz Jackrabbit 3D Cloud City.


----------



## GhostLatte (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## AkiraKurusu (Dec 6, 2022)

169Tom's compilation of Ace Attorney Objection! themes, right now.
Man, that series has some great music.


----------



## Luke94 (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## jamesmurfyiii (Dec 8, 2022)

Suffocation - Pierced From Within


----------



## GeekyGuy (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## Luke94 (Dec 10, 2022)

What was that brunette guy and what was a name of his song?


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Dec 11, 2022)

The movie was....not as good as the song.


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## Luke94 (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## Minox (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## zxr750j (Dec 15, 2022)

Eros Ramazzotti: sometimes listening to the radio isn't what you'd hoped it would be...


----------



## LibreNyaa (Dec 15, 2022)

This song by x0o0x


----------



## plasturion (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## freestile (Dec 18, 2022)

Just uploaded a track from an artist I collab with. It's hiphop but I''d say maybe more of a progressive kind of thing. Pretty unique vocalist named mfwaves. A bit different from the norm on my channel, but I think some of you guys might like his stuff. May or may not relate to the lyrics, but he's got a unique style and voice. I came a little moody with the beat but it worked. Look him up. He might have some tracks you guys might dig. Word.


----------



## draftguy (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## edgyN (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## Maximumbeans (Dec 19, 2022)

I'm listening the new album by a band called cartoonhead from Birmingham (UK). They were formed from the remnants of a previous band and I love their style. They're still pretty small time but enjoying their stuff the more it releases.


----------



## draftguy (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## tomberyx (Dec 20, 2022)

Lufia 2 : boss battle theme


----------



## Luke94 (Dec 20, 2022)

It looks like Hippie Rastafarian Smoking Weed.


----------



## Maximumbeans (Dec 21, 2022)

I spent all of last night vomiting and trying to bake a sickness bug out of my body.
Back to work today before breaking up for Christmas...only a certified banger can keep up my energy.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Dec 21, 2022)

I am listening, but it's not music:


----------



## Luke94 (Dec 21, 2022)

It sounds like of what if I mean final boss in Jazz Jackrabbit 3D.


----------



## draftguy (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## plasturion (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Dec 22, 2022)

Post automatically merged: Dec 22, 2022


----------



## Luke94 (Dec 22, 2022)

Epic Games are no longer making such music genre no more anymore.


----------



## draftguy (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Luke94 (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Luke94 (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 23, 2022)

Love the background sound


----------



## Luke94 (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Luke94 (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## Luke94 (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## plasturion (Dec 24, 2022)

https://gloria.tv/post/MsfFkRehLmEx49tcryREMRMmK


----------



## AncientBoi (Dec 25, 2022)

Merry Christmas Mr Lawrence. A classic Song, to a movie with David Bowie


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## plasturion (Dec 25, 2022)

...nice arragement, and cover also nice...


----------



## bazamuffin (Dec 25, 2022)

If Tubeway Army had a female lead


----------



## draftguy (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## Halbour (Dec 25, 2022)

Classic- but KD/A's "Villain".


----------



## Veho (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## CoolMe (Dec 28, 2022)

Masterpiece!


----------



## draftguy (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## jurassicplayer (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## godreborn (Dec 30, 2022)

one of my favorite games on the ps4/5.


----------



## draftguy (Dec 30, 2022)

Post automatically merged: Dec 30, 2022


----------



## AncientBoi (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## plasturion (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Hanafuda (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## king_of_tennis (Jan 1, 2023)

One Night in Neo Kobe City


----------



## 21432 (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## moorzy (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## CoolMe (Jan 2, 2023)

Haven't listened to this in ages.. Still rings.. (i'm not depressed or anything btw)


----------



## Luke94 (Jan 2, 2023)

It reminds me of Candion from Jazz Jackrabbit 1 & 2.

It sounds really great.


----------



## CoolMe (Jan 2, 2023)

Luke94 said:


> It reminds me of Candion from Jazz Jackrabbit 1 & 2.
> 
> It sounds really great.



Nice! Sounds like it's a biblically accurate jazz Jackrabbit music.. I wonder what the OST will sound like, if they ever make a Jack Jazzrabbit 3D, remake, remaster, sequel, prequel, spin-off, re-imagination etc.?


----------



## Luke94 (Jan 2, 2023)

CoolMe said:


> Nice! Sounds like it's a biblically accurate jazz Jackrabbit music.. I wonder what the OST will sound like, if they ever make a Jack Jazzrabbit 3D, remake, remaster, sequel, prequel, spin-off, re-imagination etc.?


More like Acid Trip,but it sounds great no matter what who cares about audio visualizations. Also however keep in mind that Jazz Jackrabbit is rather he was a fictional videogame/computer game character.


----------



## Hanafuda (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Luke94 (Jan 2, 2023)

I guess EarthBound and Winamp had such LSD-esque like audio and weird looking in-game visualizations.


----------



## Hanafuda (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## moorzy (Friday at 11:39 AM)

Bon Jovi - Always


----------



## plasturion (Friday at 10:17 PM)




----------



## draftguy (Saturday at 1:54 AM)




----------



## Hanafuda (Saturday at 2:18 AM)




----------



## draftguy (Saturday at 3:52 PM)




----------



## CoolMe (Sunday at 3:11 PM)




----------



## AncientBoi (Sunday at 4:02 PM)

Post automatically merged: Sunday at 4:05 PM


----------



## plasturion (Sunday at 4:34 PM)




----------



## draftguy (Sunday at 7:54 PM)




----------



## plasturion (Sunday at 9:48 PM)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Monday at 8:12 AM)

Every single time I listen this one, I can't help but hit my thighs following the bass&drums rhythm.


----------



## draftguy (Monday at 4:33 PM)




----------



## mrgone (Monday at 4:52 PM)

Recently i started to love Tokyo Ska Paradise orchestra
some famous covers

Tetris Type-A aka peddlers


Godfather Theme


but also lots of original songs


----------



## shaunj66 (Monday at 7:44 PM)




----------



## draftguy (Tuesday at 1:23 AM)




----------



## plasturion (Tuesday at 4:35 PM)




----------



## AncientBoi (Tuesday at 6:13 PM)

*I don't understand Why this song is playing in my head Now*


----------



## peteruk (Tuesday at 6:54 PM)




----------



## Minox (Yesterday at 11:17 AM)




----------



## freestile (Yesterday at 9:51 PM)

My homegrown emcee 2Tone. I mean I think he's a pretty good freestylist myself ya know.
He's my best friend so I always record him, but I think he's def gotten alot better over the years. Repetitve practice just recording alot of freestyles ya know. Word.


----------



## Bulods (Today at 1:58 PM)

Аs it was - Harry Styles


----------

